# May & June 2022 Munchkins



## PrettyInInk42

Are you due in May or June of 2022? Then you're welcome here. :)

Post your EDD and I'll update our due date list.

*MAY
*
*8* - crazy4baby09 :pink:

*17* - PrettyInInk42 :pink:

*21* - Cinnamon88 :pink:

*22* - mridula :pink:

*24* - Sander :pink:

*28* - Swisper

*29* - Babybump87 :blue:

*JUNE*

*1* - Sammyrose334 :blue:

*2* - LadyStardust4

*3* - Clo

*5* - Dream143r :pink:

*12* - Bloblo :pink:

*17* - Surpriseno2

*26* - YoshiPikachu :pink:

*29* - BabyBrain80 :blue:

*30* - MrsT116

Shezza84uk :angel:​


----------



## crazy4baby09

Moving over, my EDD is May 8, 2022


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Let's introduce ourselves.

I'm a 33yo mother of 2 boys from Canada. Currently pg with my 3rd (and probably final) LO. Based on my LMP, my EDD should be May 17th. As well as caring for my kids, I work full time, so please be patient if I don't update the EDD list quickly. 

Congrats to you all and best wishes for the next 9 months. :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

I am a 35 yo mom from the U.S. I have 1 boy and 2 girls and am currently pregnant with #4. The plan is for this to be our last baby. I feel blessed to be carrying my 4th baby, I always wanted 4 kids and I really didn't think it was possible. I have pcos and struggled with infertility for 6 years before I got my son. Based in my ultrasound I am due May 8th.


----------



## Cinnamon88

My EDD is may 21st. I'm 4 weeks 5 days and my first appointment is today. So nervous!


----------



## crazy4baby09

I hope your appointment goes well today cinnamon88!


----------



## Cinnamon88

crazy4baby09 said:


> I hope your appointment goes well today cinnamon88!

Thank you. My whole body is sore to the touch it hurts. Showering hurts too. It's 12:51 here. My appt is at 5. I told my husband about pregnancy and he's always rubbing at me and yelling at me to stop ng I'm like babe this is 5 lbs. Please.


----------



## Sander

Hi :flower:

I’m 25 years old also from Canada and mom to 3 boys ages 3, 2 next month and 1 in December! This is for sure our last baby. Would love to have a little girl but am pretty sure we only make boys, lol. 

EDD is May 25, I signed up with my midwifery clinic this morning but they won’t call me until 10ish weeks so I’ll be on my own until then. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Cinnamon88 are you feeling sick? A couple weeks ago my whole body hurt like that. My abdomen even burned and anything just touching me hurt. It ended up being a symptom of covid for me.


----------



## Sander

How was your appointment cinnamon?


----------



## Cinnamon88

Sander said:


> How was your appointment cinnamon?

It was bad. The doctor was nothing but negative. She said this will be your 4th c section. I told her I want to try for a vbac and she said no and that if a woman has one c section she will always get c section no matter what. She then told me she wants to tie my tubes. I told her no, I had a tubal ligation and got it reversed due to Ptls symptoms. She said ok then remove the tubes. I said no. She said you HAVE to choose something. No I don't!. I'm trying to find a new doctor that's vbac friendly but it's hard with my insurance.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Hello! I’m from the US, 23 years old and expecting baby #1 May 26th, after having a miscarriage in June 2021. I am super nervous and excited. Just got my blood work back and my hcg levels are 41. Is that good for 3 weeks along? Nice to meet you ladies!! <3 hoping for a H&H 9 months for us all.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Welcome, Sammy. So sorry for your loss, but we're happy to have you. Dunno much about where hCG levels should be at which weeks, but Google seems to say 41 is perfectly fine for 3-4 weeks.

Cinnamon - Jesus, that's awful. I dunno how some people are even Drs. Really hope you can find a vbac friendly Dr. Women have vbacs all the time. Even vba2cs. She sounds like a dumb ho.

Sander - Where in Canada, if you don't mind sharing? I'm in southern Ontario.

AFM, it's been a hectic couple days. Long story short, my 4yo fell down some stairs last Saturday night. He said his wrist hurt, but we thought it was just a sprain. After a few more days of pain, we took him to get checked out a found out he fractured both forearm bones near the wrist. After visit 2 different hospitals in 2 days, he's now all casted up for several weeks. Never a dull moment with kids.
In terms of pregnancy, no major symptoms to report. Need to book blood work and U/S appts ASAP though.


----------



## Sander

That’s brutal Cinnamon. Honestly though you probably will have a really hard time finding a doctor to allow you a VBAC after 3 sections. Normally they stop you from having a VBAC at 2 sections (although I know some people have tried). This will be my 3rd section and after my 2nd section I asked my doctor and she said no to ever trying a VBAC (I wouldn’t with my history anyways), and that I could only have one more section. Hence this being our last baby! It all depends on your uterus and how thin it is because of previous sections. 

Welcome Sammy! I’ve never had my levels taken that early. However I believe it’s all in the doubling!

Prettyinink - I’m so sorry about your son’s arm! That’s terrible. We are in Brantford :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Nice. I'm in Mississauga. :)


----------



## Sammyrose334

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Welcome, Sammy. So sorry for your loss, but we're happy to have you. Dunno much about where hCG levels should be at which weeks, but Google seems to say 41 is perfectly fine for 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Cinnamon - Jesus, that's awful. I dunno how some people are even Drs. Really hope you can find a vbac friendly Dr. Women have vbacs all the time. Even vba2cs. She sounds like a dumb ho.
> 
> Sander - Where in Canada, if you don't mind sharing? I'm in southern Ontario.
> 
> AFM, it's been a hectic couple days. Long story short, my 4yo fell down some stairs last Saturday night. He said his wrist hurt, but we thought it was just a sprain. After a few more days of pain, we took him to get checked out a found out he fractured both forearm bones near the wrist. After visit 2 different hospitals in 2 days, he's now all casted up for several weeks. Never a dull moment with kids.
> In terms of pregnancy, no major symptoms to report. Need to book blood work and U/S appts ASAP though.

Thank you so much. Sorry to hear about your boy, hope he recovers fast!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> That’s brutal Cinnamon. Honestly though you probably will have a really hard time finding a doctor to allow you a VBAC after 3 sections. Normally they stop you from having a VBAC at 2 sections (although I know some people have tried). This will be my 3rd section and after my 2nd section I asked my doctor and she said no to ever trying a VBAC (I wouldn’t with my history anyways), and that I could only have one more section. Hence this being our last baby! It all depends on your uterus and how thin it is because of previous sections.
> 
> Welcome Sammy! I’ve never had my levels taken that early. However I believe it’s all in the doubling!
> 
> Prettyinink - I’m so sorry about your son’s arm! That’s terrible. We are in Brantford :)

Thank you!! I think they did it since I just had a miscarriage so I’m high risk now! I have to go tomorrow for some more so hopefully it’s doubled.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Cinnamon88 said:


> It was bad. The doctor was nothing but negative. She said this will be your 4th c section. I told her I want to try for a vbac and she said no and that if a woman has one c section she will always get c section no matter what. She then told me she wants to tie my tubes. I told her no, I had a tubal ligation and got it reversed due to Ptls symptoms. She said ok then remove the tubes. I said no. She said you HAVE to choose something. No I don't!. I'm trying to find a new doctor that's vbac friendly but it's hard with my insurance.

Yuck this sounds like a terrible gross experience. Do you have midwives in your area or are they not covered my insurance? I hope you can find someone different. You should be able to go for your VBAC and choose your own birth control without that kind of attitude and manipulation from an OB!


----------



## Cinnamon88

Sander said:


> That’s brutal Cinnamon. Honestly though you probably will have a really hard time finding a doctor to allow you a VBAC after 3 sections. Normally they stop you from having a VBAC at 2 sections (although I know some people have tried). This will be my 3rd section and after my 2nd section I asked my doctor and she said no to ever trying a VBAC (I wouldn’t with my history anyways), and that I could only have one more section. Hence this being our last baby! It all depends on your uterus and how thin it is because of previous sections.
> 
> Welcome Sammy! I’ve never had my levels taken that early. However I believe it’s all in the doubling!
> 
> Prettyinink - I’m so sorry about your son’s arm! That’s terrible. We are in Brantford :)

I just want to


Reiko_ctu said:


> Yuck this sounds like a terrible gross experience. Do you have midwives in your area or are they not covered my insurance? I hope you can find someone different. You should be able to go for your VBAC and choose your own birth control without that kind of attitude and manipulation from an OB!

I'm trying to find it. My husband has good insurance until he got laid off due to covid so now I have state insurance and the struggle for finding a new doctor is so crazy I cannot find a doctor that's open after 5 when I get off work. I told my husband most likely I'll just go this pregnancy with little to no care due to my job and so long hours. Can't keep taking off work.


----------



## Sander

I think I need to take my cue and stop testing haha. I was hoping to do fmu until I got a dye stealer but I know that doesn’t always happen with cheapies. Anyways - I was stressed that this morning’s wasn’t much darker than yesterday’s (Premom app actually read it as lighter). I think I just need to stop lol. Here are all my fmu tests - they’re looking ok right :wacko: :haha:


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sander those lines look great! Cinnamon I hope you are able to find a doctor that you like soon!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Cinnamon88 said:


> I just want to
> 
> I'm trying to find it. My husband has good insurance until he got laid off due to covid so now I have state insurance and the struggle for finding a new doctor is so crazy I cannot find a doctor that's open after 5 when I get off work. I told my husband most likely I'll just go this pregnancy with little to no care due to my job and so long hours. Can't keep taking off work.

Honestly due to Covid a lot of us have had very little care. Other than phone calls. Of course I had my ultrasounds, but the regular Doppler and blood pressure appointments were few and far between. I think I’ve done 4 so far. But I do hope you can find someone. Having to go off work all the time isn’t really manageable either.


----------



## Sander

This bloat is terrible - I’m not even pushing it out. Like I have on maternity jeans it’s so bad. How am I supposed to hide this from people :rofl:


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sander I am the same way, so bloated. My brother in law and sister even said I was showing already! I guess it's worse since it's the 4th baby? Thankfully I'm not hiding that I'm pregnant though, I don't think I could lol


----------



## Cinnamon88

crazy4baby09 said:


> Sander those lines look great! Cinnamon I hope you are able to find a doctor that you like soon!

I found 3 places. Hopefully I can get seen soon. I'm calling today at work.


----------



## Cinnamon88

Reiko_ctu said:


> Honestly due to Covid a lot of us have had very little care. Other than phone calls. Of course I had my ultrasounds, but the regular Doppler and blood pressure appointments were few and far between. I think I’ve done 4 so far. But I do hope you can find someone. Having to go off work all the time isn’t really manageable either.

If I had a different job position I wouldn't care but this company cares about me and my husband and I are the only powder coaters (painters) in the entire shop and we are trying to keep up from us getting backed up.


----------



## Cinnamon88

I got an appointment for Oct 9th for first appt and ultrasound. Was hoping I could get in sooner because I'm so worried. My breasts were so sorry to where water would hurt them. Now they don't hurt, even when they touch my shirt. Makes me so nervous.


----------



## Sander

Cinnamon88 said:


> I got an appointment for Oct 9th for first appt and ultrasound. Was hoping I could get in sooner because I'm so worried. My breasts were so sorry to where water would hurt them. Now they don't hurt, even when they touch my shirt. Makes me so nervous.

Exciting news about your ultrasound! You should see a nice heartbeat by then. If it makes you feel better I never get sensitive boobs during pregnancy and everything has been ok :) I’m a bit behind you but I’ve had very little symptoms so far. Enjoying it while it lasts :haha:


----------



## Cinnamon88

Sander said:


> Exciting news about your ultrasound! You should see a nice heartbeat by then. If it makes you feel better I never get sensitive boobs during pregnancy and everything has been ok :) I’m a bit behind you but I’ve had very little symptoms so far. Enjoying it while it lasts :haha:

Yeah just sooo hard to relax especially when I had a mc I noticed my symptoms disappearing. Im stressed. Plus at work I got an email someone changed my Amazon password, changed my name on the account and then changed the email address. I was able to get back in and it looks like they tried to buy a phone case but I have all out of date cards on it (haven't used that in 4 years) and couldn't buy anything. The idiot used their real email address so I'm spamming their Facebook and email.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Awee, I also am bloating like crazy! I am very nauseated, slight tummy cramps, and I’ve had a back ache for a few days now. My new bloodwork results came back at hcg levels 270. Hope they keep rising up. Also my boobs have not been sore this entire time either! I am super worried because of having a mc too but trying to tell myself to breathe and relax. <3 hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Sander 
Ure lines look great. I did get line stealers on [email protected] but i was over 5 weeks. 
So u will probably get one soon. 
Can't believe ure having another one eeek. 

We are gonna try for one more too. But obviously not yet lol. Want to enjoy little man first.
But we definitely will be trying again next year. 
Not sure when yet prob next summer. 
I want to try one last time b4 I'm too old to have anymore. 
42 this Dec so ideally want to start trying by 43 at the oldest. 
Maybe sooner.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Cinnamon88 
I lost my first baby at almost 11 weeks and it's so hard being pregnant again after a loss. 
I've also had 6 other losses but all supper early. I had 4 back to back losses last year. 
And when ure pregnant after a loss or losses its so hard and my anxiety was through the roof. 
The best thing to do is just take it day by day. 
Try not to worry too much about symptoms because I didn't have any untill 6 weeks and they came and went. Some days I felt awful and other days I felt completely normol.
Symptoms can come and go in early pregnancy and its very normal. 

My symptoms didn't get bad untill 8+ weeks


----------



## Cinnamon88

Suggerhoney said:


> @Cinnamon88
> I lost my first baby at almost 11 weeks and it's so hard being pregnant again after a loss.
> I've also had 6 other losses but all supper early. I had 4 back to back losses last year.
> And when ure pregnant after a loss or losses its so hard and my anxiety was through the roof.
> The best thing to do is just take it day by day.
> Try not to worry too much about symptoms because I didn't have any untill 6 weeks and they came and went. Some days I felt awful and other days I felt completely normol.
> Symptoms can come and go in early pregnancy and its very normal.
> 
> My symptoms didn't get bad untill 8+ weeks

I'm so sorry for your loss. My husband keeps telling me to stop thinking about it. It's so hard not to. I called my doctor's office and got my HCG results from last week when I was 4 week and 5 days. They said my blood results are 1646 in the 5 week range. Still nervous though. I bought to pregnancy tests lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sander - Your lines look great, even if they haven't been dye stealers. And just tell people you've been to a lot of family birthdays with lots of food. lol

Cinnamon - I know that struggle of trying to schedule appts around work. Trying to book my first U/S is like pulling teeth. Glad you were able to get an appt though. I know the wait can be agonizing, but the date will be here before you know it.

Re: Symptoms. Not too much to report here. Slight, sporadic boob pain, tiredness (but that could totally be from work), and I had a bit of an upset stomach a couple night ago, but it was gone by the morning.

AFM, booked my first set of bloodwork for Sept 29 and hoping to have a U/S appt booked by end of day tomorrow.


----------



## Clo

Hello, do you mind if I join you? I am due 3rd June 2022. I am 36 and from
the UK. I've had 3 pregnancies before (with my ex-husband) my first son I lost at 23 weeks pregnant 11 years ago, my second is 10 and my third is now nearly 8. I am re-married to my lovely husband who has 13 year old twin sons. 

We wanted to have one child together so here we are! I am very anxious at the minute as today is the day AF was due (although I got my BFP 3 days ago. xx


----------



## Clo

Cinnamon88 said:


> It was bad. The doctor was nothing but negative. She said this will be your 4th c section. I told her I want to try for a vbac and she said no and that if a woman has one c section she will always get c section no matter what. She then told me she wants to tie my tubes. I told her no, I had a tubal ligation and got it reversed due to Ptls symptoms. She said ok then remove the tubes. I said no. She said you HAVE to choose something. No I don't!. I'm trying to find a new doctor that's vbac friendly but it's hard with my insurance.

Sorry your appointment was so rubbish! That's nonsense about the C-section. I had a C-section with my 2nd and then a vbac with my 3rd. Xx


----------



## Sander

That’s exciting about TTC again Sugger! 

Welcome Clo :) I’m so sorry about the loss of your first baby :( Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Cinnamon88

Clo said:


> Sorry your appointment was so rubbish! That's nonsense about the C-section. I had a C-section with my 2nd and then a vbac with my 3rd. Xx

I can't find any doctors in my state that will at least let me attempt. My first c section was because cord around my son's neck and his heart rate dropped bad. 2nd one was apparently at 38 weeks I wasn't progressing fast enough for the doctor and he said he wanted to go on vacation and I was his last pregnancy patient. He threatened me that he will drop me as a patient if I don't get c section and no doctor will take me so late. With my 3rd my doctor told me impossible to have a vbac even though I was dilating and everything very nicely she said. I'm honestly so close to giving up. Michigan doctors suck. They care about money and what's fastest.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Cinnamon88 said:


> I can't find any doctors in my state that will at least let me attempt. My first c section was because cord around my son's neck and his heart rate dropped bad. 2nd one was apparently at 38 weeks I wasn't progressing fast enough for the doctor and he said he wanted to go on vacation and I was his last pregnancy patient. He threatened me that he will drop me as a patient if I don't get c section and no doctor will take me so late. With my 3rd my doctor told me impossible to have a vbac even though I was dilating and everything very nicely she said. I'm honestly so close to giving up. Michigan doctors suck. They care about money and what's fastest.

That’s such a sad situation. I’m so sorry. So crazy that you can’t birth as you choose especially considering the reasoning behind those sections… If you can’t find a care provider who would ok a VBA3C… maybe a couple things. Look into gentle caesarean and make a birth plan along those lines and fight for those preferences… or perhaps delay your section date until you go into labour naturally, and just labour at home and don’t go in till the baby is on its way out XD ok maybe not but I’d be tempted!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Cinnamon88 
It is hard hon and I don't think men really understand. 
I've never had HCG levels checked b4 so have no idea about numbers. 
But ures seem very good. I'm sure this one will be ure rainbow. 


@Sander 
I can't believe we're actually gonna try for one more. I really thought Harley wud be the last but toward the end of my pregnancy I started feeling sad that I wud never ever be pregnant again. Have a bump again or have a new born again. 
And now I've had him and the birth is already a distant memory I've been getting quite weepy about him being my last. 
So we both talked and I told DH I wanted to try for one more b4 I'm really to old. 
And to my surprise he agreed. 
I know 43 will be pushing it but hopefully it will happen. 
May even start trying b4 then. 
Will see how I feel when next spring comes around.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Clo said:


> Hello, do you mind if I join you? I am due 3rd June 2022. I am 36 and from
> the UK. I've had 3 pregnancies before (with my ex-husband) my first son I lost at 23 weeks pregnant 11 years ago, my second is 10 and my third is now nearly 8. I am re-married to my lovely husband who has 13 year old twin sons.
> 
> We wanted to have one child together so here we are! I am very anxious at the minute as today is the day AF was due (although I got my BFP 3 days ago. xx



Oh sweetheart im so so sorry u suffered such a late loss that's heart wrenching. Big hugs to you and congratulations on ure new pregnancy


----------



## Sander

Sugger I don’t think 43 is too old - plus you’ve had 2 healthy boys in the last 2 years so your body can definitely do it!

My kids were completely crazy today and I totally lost my temper multiple times. I ended up putting them to bed at 6:30 with no story etc because they were acting like lunatics and of course now I’m in bed crying because I feel bad I didn’t read them a story :dohh: I find my patience during early pregnancy is almost zero and the kids have been going through a rough patch lately behaviourally and skipping naps etc so it’s just a recipe for disaster. Gonna sneak in and kiss them goodnight, then have some tea and watch Nine Perfect Strangers - maybe have a cookie :wacko:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Sugger I don’t think 43 is too old - plus you’ve had 2 healthy boys in the last 2 years so your body can definitely do it!
> 
> My kids were completely crazy today and I totally lost my temper multiple times. I ended up putting them to bed at 6:30 with no story etc because they were acting like lunatics and of course now I’m in bed crying because I feel bad I didn’t read them a story :dohh: I find my patience during early pregnancy is almost zero and the kids have been going through a rough patch lately behaviourally and skipping naps etc so it’s just a recipe for disaster. Gonna sneak in and kiss them goodnight, then have some tea and watch Nine Perfect Strangers - maybe have a cookie :wacko:


Ah hon don't feel bad. 
We snap from time to time. 
Definitely sneek in and give them a kiss and most definitely have that cookie. 
Don't beat ureself up hon. Pregnancy hormones are crazy. 
Hugs


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Clo - Welcome! So sorry for your loss, but we're glad to have you with us. :)

Cinnamon - Jeez, that's terrible. I can't even imagine a Dr straight up admitting they needed to rush you along cuz they wanted to go on vacation. So disgusting. Any chance you could get in touch with a midwife clinic and see if they'll take you?

Sugger - I agree with Sander. 43 isn't that old, especially since you're body can definitely handle being pg. My mom had my younger sister at 42 and everything went fine for her.

AFM, finally booked my first U/S for Oct 1st... I think. I used an app, so I'm not 100% that the appt was actually made. I'm gonna try to get a hold of the clinic and see if they can confirm. But the reason I used the app was cuz no one was picking up the phone or returning msgs at the clinic. So... *shrugs*. Just gonna keep my FX. Otherwise, just been feeling a little tightness/stretching in the uterus area. Hopefully that means the baby is growing nicely.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Ugh. So, I’m not having any bleeding or severe pain or anything but I did notice that I was having cramping off and on only on my left side so my obgyn insisted I go to the ER for an ultrasound. My hcg levels on 9/16 were 41, 9/20 were 270, & on 9/22 were 524. During my ultrasound this is what they had said 
“No intrauterine gestational sac.
Thickening of the endometrial stripe with internal flow and small cystic spaces, suspicious for molar 
pregnancy.”
The dr said it’s 50/50 that I’m either way too early or I am having a molar pregnancy and now I can’t stop worrying and feel sick to my stomach. I thought you couldn’t see a gestational sac until your hcg level reached 1000? I just don’t know what to think or do at this point.


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Everyone,

Lots of Canadians - I like it. I'm from Ajax.

I'm currently only 10DPO and got my first positive yesterday at 9DPO. Hubby and I have been married since 2015. Took us almost 2 years to conceive our first. He was born in August 2019. Since then we have had 2 surprise pregnancies, both ending in a loss (6w and 10w). FX this one is here to stay.

My EDD is June 6 2022.


----------



## playgirl666

@Sammyrose334 yes I believe hcg has to be a certain level to see anything, and with what urs is at its way to early in my opinion to see anything at all x


----------



## Sander

Prettyinink - exciting that your ultrasound is coming up so quick!

Sammy - it’s weird your doc is telling you it’s a molar pregnancy?? I would definitely not expect to see anything on a scan yet. 

Welcome Dream! Sorry about your losses :( Fx this is a sticky baby! DH and I have also been married since 2015 :)


----------



## Sammyrose334

playgirl666 said:


> @Sammyrose334 yes I believe hcg has to be a certain level to see anything, and with what urs is at its way to early in my opinion to see anything at all x

Thank you. <3


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> Prettyinink - exciting that your ultrasound is coming up so quick!
> 
> Sammy - it’s weird your doc is telling you it’s a molar pregnancy?? I would definitely not expect to see anything on a scan yet.
> 
> Welcome Dream! Sorry about your losses :( Fx this is a sticky baby! DH and I have also been married since 2015 :)

Thank you. <3 I know! I don’t understand it at all.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@PrettyInInk42 
Thank you hon that gives me hope. 
Just want to enjoy my new baby for as long as possible and to not be all focused on ttc. 
Hopefully 43 will be ok. I wud try next year when I'm 42 but I don't want a summer due date. I can't take the heat at all. Ideally wud like a winter baby but I know at my age I cant be picky.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dream - Welcome! Sorry for your losses, but we're happy to have you with us. Sending you lots of sticky dust. :)

Sammy - I had to Google what a molar pregnancy was. I can see why you're worried, but if it's still kind of early to see anything, then I guess try to not worry too much? Easier said than done, I know. But it'll be what it'll be and we're all keeping our FX for you. 

Sugger - If you have an EDD in early summer, it wouldn't be so bad. My older son was born July 20th, so I only had to deal with like 1/3 of the summer heat. lol


----------



## Cinnamon88

I'm just going with regular obgyn. This is my last child. If I had resources growing up it would be different. I'm 6 weeks today and no symptoms at all. I don't even feel pregnant. Nothing has changed. I'm so scared still.


----------



## Sander

I don’t really have any symptoms either Cinnamon. I think they kick in closer to 7 weeks :) 

Used up the last of my tests and am seeing the hook effect already - crazy. Top test is not diluted, bottom is 50% water. I’m letting myself think it’s a girl this time even though I’m most likely having my 4th boy :haha: Anyone have a gender preference this time? We did some gender swaying to try and get a girl but so far my symptoms are similar to my boy pregnancies (aka I don’t have any :haha: ) Only difference is I don’t feel as hungry this time - my other pregnancies I was eating everything all the time haha. 

How’s everyone doing?


----------



## crazy4baby09

I will be happy with either gender. This is our last baby so I think it would be nice to have a boy to even it out a bit. On the other hand I would love another daughter so I can name her after my mom who passed away in March. My symptoms so far make me think it could be either. I don't have any morning sickness so it makes me think boy (didn't have sickness with my son) but I am very moody/ touchy like I was when pregnant with girls. So I literally have no idea lol


----------



## Dream143r

We are team boy. Always pictured myself as a boy mom. Here's my progression as of today.


----------



## Sander

Awesome progression Dream!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

crazy - My condolences on the loss of your mom. -.-

Dream - Nice progression. :thumbup:

Re: Gender Swaying. I did my best to follow The Babydust Method for a girl. I had a slightly less than 4 day cut off and I think the only thing that would make this sway imperfect was that I had a few orgasms shortly before SO "made his contribution." lol. What method did you try, Sander?

Re: Symptoms. A little bit of sporadic boob pain. Tiredness, but that could just be regular working full time/mom of 2 tiredness. lol. I've noticed some mild headaches here and there, which I don't recall having with either of my boys. And a little bit of tightness and stretching in the uterus area.


----------



## Sander

Oh my word @Crazy I’m so sorry I totally skimmed over where you wrote about your mom! I’m so sorry that is devastating :( 

Prettyinink - we did babydust too! But we didn’t do a perfect sway because I didn’t actually read about the method until halfway through my cycle and I know you’re supposed to track for a few cycles beforehand. Plus my cycle was 49 days so we didn’t abstain between CD1 and when I O’d on CD35. However we did get a 3 day cutoff and with my boys we always DTD right at O time so I’m hoping even though we didn’t follow it 100% there was still enough of a cutoff to increase our chances!


----------



## Babybump87

Soooo we unexpectedly had our BFP this morning !! Unexpected in the sense it happened straight away . . Still feel in shock . I have 2 DDs 5and8 and DS who is 2 . I’m a total mixture of emotions !

EDD is 28 May 2022 making me 5 weeks 1 day today could well be further along since I usually have short cycles and a short luteal phase ! .


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Welcome and congrats, Babybump87. :)


----------



## Sander

Congrats Babybump!! What an awesome bfp to get - I’ve always wanted to be surprised but I can’t stop myself from tracking and testing obsessively every time :rofl:


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Congrats Babybump!! What an awesome bfp to get - I’ve always wanted to be surprised but I can’t stop myself from tracking and testing obsessively every time :rofl:

We tried for 9 cycles with DS and I was literally obsessed with opks and tests ! We wasn’t actively tracking / testing this time around so I’ve no idea when I ovulated haha !


----------



## Babybump87

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Welcome and congrats, Babybump87. :)

Thank you ! X


----------



## Sander

I’m a bit freaked out by how big my bump is this time. I compared it with my 10 week picture from my 3rd baby and I feel like it’s almost the same (now 5.5 weeks). I’m also about 20 pounds lighter this time (pic on the left), because we were doing Keto for a couple months before I got pregnant.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sander - Well, they do say you tend to show earlier with each pregnancy. And good job with the keto weightloss. I did a combo of keto and IF and lost a little over 60lbs between July of last year and when I got my BFP. 
Not showing yet. Too much fat and loose skin. 6 and 7 weeks with my first and today (6w5d) with #3.


----------



## Babybump87

Good job with the weight loss ! 
I tend not to take pictures until around 12 weeks until the bloat is out the way :haha:


----------



## Sander

Wow Prettyinink, 60 pounds is amazing, great job!! If I had stayed on I would have liked to lose at least 40 more, but DH and I didn’t think Keto was a good idea when I’m pregnant, and I’m also still bf my son. So we’re trying a more rounded diet overall, one meal a day low/no carb and one meal that has a normal amount of carbs. Like tomorrow we’re doing tuna sandwiches for lunch and chicken with veggies for dinner. That kind of thing. 

Thanks Babybump! I barely ever take bump pictures in general because I always forget lol. I’ve just been so amazed at the bloat this time I keep taking pictures :rofl:


----------



## crazy4baby09

Welcome to the new ladies! 
I am having a hard time emotionally not having my mom here while being pregnant. She was my best friend. I am 8 weeks today and one minute I am crying, the next minute I'm upset. It's giving me whiplash! I am craving a lot of fruit lately and I am exhausted by 3pm.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sander - Thanks. That sounds like a good meal plan for right now. There's a FB group for keto pg and BFing women though, if you're interested.

crazy - Sorry you're dealing with so many emotions and pg hormones don't help. I lost my dad 9 months before I got pg with my first. I know it's not the same thing, but I kinda know how you feel. Just feel your feelings and know that they're all valid and normal. And feel free to vent to us whenever you need to.


----------



## Sander

Thanks Prettyinink, I’ll have to check that out! I didn’t know you could do keto while pregnant - I’d like to keep going but maybe not as hard core haha

Crazy - I’m so sorry. I know it’s not the same at all but I haven’t heard from my mom in over a year - going through pregnancy and raising babies without her has been very difficult especially as we were extremely close before. Over the past year I’ve tried to reach out and make an effort to become close with other members of my family (aunts etc) and that’s been an unexpected positive as I’ve become closer with a few more people than I was before. In the end though, no one can replace your mom - big virtual hugs :hugs:


----------



## Babybump87

Has anyone been to a holiday / caravan park when 35/36 weeks pregnant. We were looking to book for 4 nights to take the children away . This would have been their first real holiday and I feel so bad that they haven’t been anywhere yet and now adding another will make it harder !
xx


----------



## Babybump87

@Crazy - so sorry for the loss of your mum that must be super hard . No one can replace our mums and we all need them at certain times in our lives . I hope you manage to seek some comfort in the aunts you have grown close too . Sending big hugs and love xxxx


----------



## Dream143r

CD31 and 14DPO. I'm not ready to stop testing, so I probably won't. 

My bloodwork is booked for October 13 at 6+2 and my first scan is what seems like a million years from now on Oct 29 at 8+4


----------



## LadyStardust4

Hi ladies. Excited to tell you all that we're expecting our 2nd on 2nd June. I'm 4.5 weeks. Also really exciting that some of the names in here I recognise from when I had my 2 year old daughter.

Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy for all of us


----------



## Babybump87

Dream143r said:


> CD31 and 14DPO. I'm not ready to stop testing, so I probably won't.
> 
> My bloodwork is booked for October 13 at 6+2 and my first scan is what seems like a million years from now on Oct 29 at 8+4
> 
> View attachment 1102493
> View attachment 1102494
> View attachment 1102495

Great lines ! I know the first scan seems to take ages to come around !


----------



## Babybump87

LadyStardust4 said:


> Hi ladies. Excited to tell you all that we're expecting our 2nd on 2nd June. I'm 4.5 weeks. Also really exciting that some of the names in here I recognise from when I had my 2 year old daughter.
> 
> Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy for all of us

congratulations !!!


----------



## Sander

I only just stopped testing a few days ago Dream :haha: Your lines look great!

Welcome LadyStardust! I recognize your name - were you in the October 2019 group? Congrats on your 2nd! My first was due June 2nd too :)


----------



## LadyStardust4

@Sander yes I was! She's two on 19th October. Where does the time go? I think we may have spoken on a TTC thread before that too


----------



## Babybump87

Aww my DS was born in June 2019!


----------



## Sander

LadyStardust4 said:


> @Sander yes I was! She's two on 19th October. Where does the time go? I think we may have spoken on a TTC thread before that too

So crazy! Emmett turns 2 Oct 14th!

Nice to be in the same thread again :cloud9:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Sander 
I've had a June baby and didn't enjoy that either. Looking after a newborn when it's really hot was not fun.
Much prefer a autumn winter due date but I know I won't be able to be fussy. 
We don't have air con in our houses so in the summer it's like a sweat box.


----------



## Cinnamon88

So I'm beyond frustrated. I cannot find an obgyn that is open late. It's as if people don't work mornings and everything stops before 3pm, except my current obgyn but I hate her. I work from 6am to 430!. Ive googled and googled and nothing. I had one lined up but they refused to listen about me working late. So I guess what we are going to do is wing it. I can't miss work so I just can't go to many appointments. I'll go to the ultrasounds and that's it. No office seems to care. Michigan sucks.


----------



## Sander

Yeah Sugger I don’t love having a newborn in the summer either but I figure this is our last hoorah so one more baby summer will be ok - at least I’ll be able to have a cooler in the backyard by then :p My favourite time was when I had Thomas in December. We were in a hard lockdown too so aside from the fact that we didn’t get much help, it was still nice to be all cozied up with the baby for the winter. 

Cinnamon - that sucks about your doctors closing early! Very strange because you would think most people work past 3pm

Prettyinink - I was looking back through some of my old posts and I didn’t realize you were also in the October 2019 group! Fun to have a few of us here again :)

Afm I’m feeling pretty good. Tired, taking naps with my 2 year old lol. Have had significantly less nausea this time than with my last 2 babies. I was sick almost right away with them. I believe it was closer to 7/8 weeks with my first. Makes me think it’ll be another boy haha. Time’s flying, can’t believe I’m coming up on the 6 week mark already.


----------



## Bloblo

Being cautiously optimistic and joining this thread, even though I'm really nervous after my recent mc. Please put me down for 12 June.

Hi all! I'm a South African living in Poland with my Polish husband and 2 lovely girls. I had a mc at 9w in August, then took a cycle off ttc and then got my bfp in our first cycle of ttc #3! Before my dd1, we had a very long and difficult ttc journey, so it still shocks me that I can just get pregnant without trying for years...
Here are some of my tests from the last 2 days:


----------



## Sander

Ahh welcome and huge congrats Bloblo!! Definitely see the progression on those tests


----------



## crazy4baby09

Welcome Bloblo! Great lines!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Welcome to LadyStardust4 and Bloblo! :)

And yes, I was in the October 2019 thread. Didn't really do much posting though. I felt like the thread moved too fast for me to keep up with at the time. lol

Cinnamon - That's pretty shitty about the ob/gyn office hours. Will no place offer to do appts over the phone? At least to just touch base and see how you're feeling. FX winging it works out and/or that you can find a place with better hours. 

AFM, blood work appt in the morning... assuming my Dr's office actually faxed my requisitions to the clinic. We shall see.


----------



## Babybump87

Welcome new ladies !! 

Cinnamon
- I hope you mange to find a new obgyn, that’s super frustrating !! 

Seems like this time around all my notes will be held online , last pregnancies I had hand held notes . I really don’t like it all being on line so may ask for hand held notes again . 

We are telling the in laws tonight ! Super nervous but we are very close to them and especially MIL will be onto it fast haha. .We are then telling the rest of the family after the 12 week scan !


----------



## Dream143r

Have I mentioned I can't stop testing?


----------



## Sander

Awesome tests Dream!

Hope it goes well with your in laws BabyBump :)

Prettyinink - that was a crazy fast thread haha. Hope your bloodwork goes smoothly


----------



## Babybump87

Fantastic tests Dream !! 

Thanks @Sander will update later 

I’ve just got my booking in appointment for 26 October . I will be a few days short of 10 weeks, always had it around 7/8 weeks !


----------



## Sammyrose334

Ladies, my levels have reached 4,200 and my OBGYN is sending me in an hour for a stat ultrasound. Please pray for me that I receive good news.


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Ladies, my levels have reached 4,200 and my OBGYN is sending me in an hour for a stat ultrasound. Please pray for me that I receive good news.

Fingers crossed for you !!


----------



## Bloblo

Dream143r said:


> Have I mentioned I can't stop testing?
> 
> View attachment 1102586
> View attachment 1102587
> View attachment 1102588

Looooooove! I might try to beat your record :haha:


----------



## Bloblo

Sammyrose334 said:


> Ladies, my levels have reached 4,200 and my OBGYN is sending me in an hour for a stat ultrasound. Please pray for me that I receive good news.

Keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Sammyrose334

Thank you guys! I am 5 weeks 6 days, we seen the gestational sac and the yolk sac but she couldn’t see the fetal pole. She said it just looks like I’m still early. I really hope so. <3


----------



## Cinnamon88

I found a new obgyn but in the same practice. The nurse called me to tell me about how I need to take vitamin D supplements because it's extremely low. I don't drink milk so it doesn't surprise me. If I drink it I gaged and get a very bad stomach. Well, I told her my issue and she told me there's numerous obgyns here if I don't like my current one. So I'm scheduled for a different doctor. I'm so excited. Ultrasound oct 11. I'm so nervous. I'm 6 weeks 4 days today. Barely any symptoms now but not sure if they would be since it's not full blown. I sense I'm a tad bit more hungrier not much. I got such an upset stomach when I didn't eat more. Usually two biscuits are more than enough in the morning at work. I end up throwing them away. Well it wasn't enough lol. I drank milk and did not get an upset stomach. Very very slight nausea like when I was painting. I also found out my painting mask was messed up and I have been inhaling the powder which is very bad so hopefully it didn't hurt the baby. Idk if you ladies know what powder coating is. It's like painting a part but with powder. Its like baby powder when it comes out of the gun. If the part gets wet before I put it in the oven it will come off like soap on a plate. This stuff was in my nose caked up. Spitting put white wads that taste like plastic. My husband noticed it today and told me my nose should NOT be white. Sure nuff, the filter was messed up. I fixed it and I was able to breathe fine again. So now before I paint I check my mask and my filters just Incase. 


Omg I'm rambling I'm sorry lol. I forgot what I was saying before.


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Thank you guys! I am 5 weeks 6 days, we seen the gestational sac and the yolk sac but she couldn’t see the fetal pole. She said it just looks like I’m still early. I really hope so. <3

Sounds promising !! X


----------



## Sander

Great news Sammy! Sounds about right for 5+6. Are you getting another scan or is that it for now? 

I’m still debating on whether I should wait for my midwifery clinic to call me or if I should go through my family doctor for a dating scan and bloodwork. I’d prefer to wait until 8ish weeks for a dating scan anyways, so maybe I’ll see if they phone me next week and go from there. My doctor usually has lots of open spots so I’m not really worried about a wait if I have to make an appointment with him. Anyways, just trying to be chill for now about it all :haha: I think it would be nice to get my requisition from my midwives and be able to book my scan within a few days instead of having an appointment way in the future as I find I get all anxious once I have a date haha

Cinnamon I’m sure you’re ok. Babies are so resilient - some moms don’t know/care that they’re pregnant and do all kinds of crazy stuff and their babies end up just fine. I wouldn’t worry about it :hugs:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Cinnamon88 that is such good news about the OB. Hopefully they’ll work around your schedule! Sorry about the paint - that is super concerning anytime stuff like that happens. Hopefully it didn’t affect the baby at all, and it is true babies are resilient and our bodies do a lot to keep them safe. I had food poisoning when I was 17 weeks and it definitely could’ve been listeria which is dangerous for the baby… I was so worried about it for weeks afterwards. Now it’s behind me I’m not so worried but will have to wait and see if she’s healthy at birth!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dream - Wow, 16dpo FTW, eh? lol

Babybump - How did everything go with the in-laws?

Sammy - Glad to hear things seem to be normal, but early. Keeping my FX that things continue to progress well. :)

Cinnamon - Yay for a new Dr. Really hoping it's a good fit for you. I've been noticing that I'm hungrier than usual too. I'm sure a little powder paint early on won't be too harmful. How many days were you inhaling it?

Sander - Will your midwife clinic see you that early? The way things work in my area is you see a regular Dr for several weeks and then transfer over to the MW when you get close to 2nd tri. My first MW appt isn't until 10w3d and they give the req for the 12 week screening.

AFM, my blood work appt went alright. Last I checked, results are still pending, so we'll see what tomorrow brings. Dating U/S on Friday.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Anyone else having insomnia? It just started in the past couple of days for me. My body is so tired but I just can't sleep!


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi

Hope you don’t mind I’m moving over from the testing stage, I am exactly 4 weeks tomorrow.

Had bloods taken yesterday at I believe 10dpo and it was a level of 6 so very very early, repeats to be done tomorrow but I think they have more than doubled to get the 1-2 digital tonight . I’ve also had some bleeding yesterday but that has stopped or gone brown every now and then today, no pains or anything. 

Apart from tiredness and sore boobs that feel like my nipples have been twisted that’s my only symptoms so far

how are you all doing?


----------



## Babybump87

Oh it went very well they are over the moon !! 


But of a worry now though as I’ve started bleeding brown / reddish discharge with AF type pains I’m so freaked out .


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> Great news Sammy! Sounds about right for 5+6. Are you getting another scan or is that it for now?
> 
> I’m still debating on whether I should wait for my midwifery clinic to call me or if I should go through my family doctor for a dating scan and bloodwork. I’d prefer to wait until 8ish weeks for a dating scan anyways, so maybe I’ll see if they phone me next week and go from there. My doctor usually has lots of open spots so I’m not really worried about a wait if I have to make an appointment with him. Anyways, just trying to be chill for now about it all :haha: I think it would be nice to get my requisition from my midwives and be able to book my scan within a few days instead of having an appointment way in the future as I find I get all anxious once I have a date haha
> 
> Cinnamon I’m sure you’re ok. Babies are so resilient - some moms don’t know/care that they’re pregnant and do all kinds of crazy stuff and their babies end up just fine. I wouldn’t worry about it :hugs:

Thank you! I’m waiting for my obgyn to call me sometime today and see what she wants to do!


----------



## Sander

Prettyinink - Well I’m not sure what they’ll do because my lmp puts me at like 9+ weeks right now because I had such a long crappy cycle. So I’m not sure if they’ll call me based on my lmp (so 10 weeks next week) or if they’ll believe the edd I put in which was based on my O date and call me when I’m actually 10 weeks. So it kind of depends on what they’re thinking and when they call - if they don’t call next week I might just make an appointment with my family doctor. 

Crazy - I have the opposite problem lol, sleeping too much :haha:

Ehj - congrats on your bfp!! 

Babybump - sorry about the bleeding. I had big bleeds with my oldest and my 3rd, they ended up being SCH’s. Hopefully all is ok, I know how scary it is!


----------



## Babybump87

ehjmorris said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you don’t mind I’m moving over from the testing stage, I am exactly 4 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> Had bloods taken yesterday at I believe 10dpo and it was a level of 6 so very very early, repeats to be done tomorrow but I think they have more than doubled to get the 1-2 digital tonight . I’ve also had some bleeding yesterday but that has stopped or gone brown every now and then today, no pains or anything.
> 
> Apart from tiredness and sore boobs that feel like my nipples have been twisted that’s my only symptoms so far
> 
> how are you all doing?
> 
> View attachment 1102624
> View attachment 1102625

Congratulations and welcome


----------



## Babybump87

Still getting the discharge , will be going the EPU in the morning if it continues .

@Sander I had early scans with DD2 as was initially told the pregnancy was of an unknown location .. thankfully I was a tad earlier than I thought! I’ve never had any bleeding after a positive test before though, even with DD2 I just had pain in the ovary area !

Just hoping it stops . I should be 6 weeks today (ticker is wrong need to update it)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Babybump87 said:


> Oh it went very well they are over the moon !!
> 
> 
> But of a worry now though as I’ve started bleeding brown / reddish discharge with AF type pains I’m so freaked out .

I’m so sorry… did you have sex? That could cause it.

I hope it’s nothing. I’ve never had a good outcome with spotting unfortunately.


----------



## ehjmorris

Thanks for the welcome

baby bump - sorry to hear your having bleeding/brown, hope it stops for you and everything is okay.

Will try catch up on the previous posts soon, just getting the twins to daycare.

I had some cramping like period when I woke with brown mucus/discharge and my tests seem to be a little lighter than last night hoping it’s just a dye problem. I did however drink to large cups of water before bed and didn’t get up through the night to pee… going to get more frer for tonight


----------



## Sander

How are you doing Babybump? My bleed with number 3 was big and red with clots - it freaked me right out. I was about 9 weeks too! But he’s a happy 9 month old now so fx all is well with you too :) With my oldest I bled all through my 5th and 6th week. It ranged from brown to pink. Again, he’s a happy 3 year old.

Ehj - did you take any more tests today? Looks like it could be a dye issue. Your clearblue looks darker. For me my evening urine is always better, even when compared with the next day’s FMU. No idea why!


----------



## ehjmorris

Sander said:


> How are you doing Babybump? My bleed with number 3 was big and red with clots - it freaked me right out. I was about 9 weeks too! But he’s a happy 9 month old now so fx all is well with you too :) With my oldest I bled all through my 5th and 6th week. It ranged from brown to pink. Again, he’s a happy 3 year old.
> 
> Ehj - did you take any more tests today? Looks like it could be a dye issue. Your clearblue looks darker. For me my evening urine is always better, even when compared with the next day’s FMU. No idea why!


I haven’t done another one yet, I’m waiting for a good hold, so maybe in another 2 hrs if I can hold that long


----------



## ehjmorris

How is everyone going today? 

Third pee of the day is much better and must have been a dodgy test this morning.

is this okay for 12dpo ? I also had some nausea this morning which is odd for this early surely


----------



## Babybump87

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m so sorry… did you have sex? That could cause it.
> 
> I hope it’s nothing. I’ve never had a good outcome with spotting unfortunately.

Literally nothing . It’s just come out the blue


----------



## Babybump87

So the bleeding stopped last night but it’s started again this morning it’s now red not the brown/reddish colour it was yesterday . 

Im waiting for the EPU to call me back .


----------



## Babybump87

ehjmorris said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> 
> baby bump - sorry to hear your having bleeding/brown, hope it stops for you and everything is okay.
> 
> Will try catch up on the previous posts soon, just getting the twins to daycare.
> 
> I had some cramping like period when I woke with brown mucus/discharge and my tests seem to be a little lighter than last night hoping it’s just a dye problem. I did however drink to large cups of water before bed and didn’t get up through the night to pee… going to get more frer for tonight
> 
> View attachment 1102648
> View attachment 1102649
> View attachment 1102651

Sorry your dealing with some bleeding issues too . Tests look good !


----------



## Babybump87

I have a scan booked for Monday at the EPU . This weekend is going to be awful waiting . 

If the bleeding gets worse I am to phone back. I am so worried if I didn’t know I was pregnant I would for sure think AF was starting . 

Fingers crossed !


----------



## ehjmorris

Baby bump - sorry to hear unfortunately I’m not in the same boat bleeding started again tonight, pinky red so I’ve come to the hospital to check it out


----------



## Babybump87

ehjmorris said:


> Baby bump - sorry to hear unfortunately I’m not in the same boat bleeding started again tonight, pinky red so I’ve come to the hospital to check it out

Oh gosh i hope everything is ok !


----------



## ehjmorris

Babybump87 said:


> Oh gosh i hope everything is ok !

How are you going? 
They are wanting to rule out ectopic, but my test before I left home (1hr hold max) was lighter thAn this mornings :( I just don’t understand what is happening


----------



## Sander

I’m sorry you’re at the hospital Ehj :( Your test looked amazing for 12dpo - I really hope it’s nothing serious. 

Babybump - Bleeding is so awful I’m sorry you have to wait until Monday. Hoping you see a nice healthy baby [-o&lt;


----------



## Babybump87

ehjmorris said:


> How are you going?
> They are wanting to rule out ectopic, but my test before I left home (1hr hold max) was lighter thAn this mornings :( I just don’t understand what is happening

I’ve actually came to the EPU. The bleeding has increased . 

I hope it’s good news for both of us


----------



## ehjmorris

Unfortunately my hcg 10dpo was 6 then today it was 13 the dr said that’s quite low, even tho it doubled. The bleeding has slowed right down but I held my pee for four hrs and my clearblue is lighter too :( think this is it.

Also drs urine test was negative


----------



## Sander

I’m so sorry ehj :( Holding out hope for you :hugs:


----------



## crazy4baby09

I'm sorry ehj! Babybump I hope it's not serious!


----------



## Bloblo

I'm so sorry @ehjmorris :hugs: That is devastating to hear from a doctor and to see lines go lighter. Sending you a lot of love <3


----------



## Bloblo

@Babybump87 I hope you get answers soon. Keeping everything crossed for good news!


----------



## Babybump87

ehjmorris said:


> Unfortunately my hcg 10dpo was 6 then today it was 13 the dr said that’s quite low, even tho it doubled. The bleeding has slowed right down but I held my pee for four hrs and my clearblue is lighter too :( think this is it.
> 
> Also drs urine test was negative
> 
> View attachment 1102666
> View attachment 1102667
> View attachment 1102668
> View attachment 1102669

Oh no, I am so sorry to read your post . :hugs:.


----------



## Sammyrose334

I am so sorry to you both about the bleeding. I hope everything ends up being okay


----------



## Babybump87

We have just got back for the EPU . Had a internal scan which showed a gestational sac and a perfectly formed yolk sac to the right. Everything looks normal for my stage in pregnancy . 

Lady said she cannot see any reason for the bleeding as the neck of my womb is closed and there’s no indication of bleeding on the scan , possibly implantation bleeding I have to go back in 11 days for a re scan.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump I'm glad that everything is looking on target for how far along you are!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Babybump87 said:


> We have just got back for the EPU . Had a internal scan which showed a gestational sac and a perfectly formed yolk sac to the right. Everything looks normal for my stage in pregnancy .
> 
> Lady said she cannot see any reason for the bleeding as the neck of my womb is closed and there’s no indication of bleeding on the scan , possibly implantation bleeding I have to go back in 11 days for a re scan.

That’s good news! <3


----------



## Bloblo

Babybump87 said:


> We have just got back for the EPU . Had a internal scan which showed a gestational sac and a perfectly formed yolk sac to the right. Everything looks normal for my stage in pregnancy .
> 
> Lady said she cannot see any reason for the bleeding as the neck of my womb is closed and there’s no indication of bleeding on the scan , possibly implantation bleeding I have to go back in 11 days for a re scan.

Awesome! I hope the next 11 days just fly by for you.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ehjmorris said:


> Unfortunately my hcg 10dpo was 6 then today it was 13 the dr said that’s quite low, even tho it doubled. The bleeding has slowed right down but I held my pee for four hrs and my clearblue is lighter too :( think this is it.
> 
> Also drs urine test was negative
> 
> View attachment 1102666
> View attachment 1102667
> View attachment 1102668
> View attachment 1102669

I’m so sorry.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Babybump87 said:


> We have just got back for the EPU . Had a internal scan which showed a gestational sac and a perfectly formed yolk sac to the right. Everything looks normal for my stage in pregnancy .
> 
> Lady said she cannot see any reason for the bleeding as the neck of my womb is closed and there’s no indication of bleeding on the scan , possibly implantation bleeding I have to go back in 11 days for a re scan.

Oh that is very good news! I was going to suggest IB but I think if you’re 6 weeks that’s a bit on the late side for that. However maybe you’ve got something irritating on your cervix like a polyp or something that’s causing the bleeding. Super good results of your scan though!


----------



## ehjmorris

Happy for some good news baby bump!

i just got back from ultrasound, test still positive this morning maybe slightly darker than last night but not as dark as yesterday smu.

only thing she could tell me is my endometrium is thick but nothing else. Could be period, implantation bleeding or miscarriage, possible ectopic. 

Dr literally said to me to get bloods done in another week to make sure they aren’t going up!! I mean if it was ectopic sure don’t go up but he knows I want another baby even thought I have three kids already. 

no more tests so going to have to wait till Tuesday to see if it’s progressed or gone

hope you are all having a better day


----------



## ehjmorris

Top last night 
Bottom this morning


----------



## crazy4baby09

ehjmorris said:


> Happy for some good news baby bump!
> 
> i just got back from ultrasound, test still positive this morning maybe slightly darker than last night but not as dark as yesterday smu.
> 
> only thing she could tell me is my endometrium is thick but nothing else. Could be period, implantation bleeding or miscarriage, possible ectopic.
> 
> Dr literally said to me to get bloods done in another week to make sure they aren’t going up!! I mean if it was ectopic sure don’t go up but he knows I want another baby even thought I have three kids already.
> 
> no more tests so going to have to wait till Tuesday to see if it’s progressed or gone
> 
> hope you are all having a better day

What a rude thing for the doctor to say to you! How far along are you supposed to be? I hope that this pregnancy progresses for you and things will work out well. Has the bleeding/spotting stopped? If I'm looking at the picture correctly the bottom test seems a little darker than the top.


----------



## Babybump87

Thank you ladies. I was so happy when we seen the scan images and the doctor was telling us what she could see as she was aca


Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh that is very good news! I was going to suggest IB but I think if you’re 6 weeks that’s a bit on the late side for that. However maybe you’ve got something irritating on your cervix like a polyp or something that’s causing the bleeding. Super good results of your scan though!

Thank you ! Yes I am 6 weeks I did think it was a little late for IB that’s why I never even mentioned it !


----------



## Babybump87

ehjmorris said:


> Happy for some good news baby bump!
> 
> i just got back from ultrasound, test still positive this morning maybe slightly darker than last night but not as dark as yesterday smu.
> 
> only thing she could tell me is my endometrium is thick but nothing else. Could be period, implantation bleeding or miscarriage, possible ectopic.
> 
> Dr literally said to me to get bloods done in another week to make sure they aren’t going up!! I mean if it was ectopic sure don’t go up but he knows I want another baby even thought I have three kids already.
> 
> no more tests so going to have to wait till Tuesday to see if it’s progressed or gone
> 
> hope you are all having a better day

Thank you . Sorry to have posted after your appointment
How rude of the doctor , she doesn’t even know what’s going on herself , just suggested all the possible reasons why !!

I can see both those lines clearly on the test and also to me the bottom one looks slightly darker ?
I have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## PrettyInInk42

crazy - I don't exactly have insomnia, but what's been happening recently is I'll fall asleep for a couple hours while putting my kids to sleep. Then wake up, do my chores, watch a little TV, and go and get another few hours of sleep. But sometimes I have trouble falling asleep a 2nd time. C'est la vie though. lol

Babybump - Sorry for your bleeding scare, but so glad to hear your scan went well and everything looks normal. Hoping that things continue to progress well.

Welcome ehjmorris and so sorry that you're dealing with all this uncertainty. Keeping everything crossed for you and I hope the next 11 days just fly by. 

AFM, I feel a little bad posting this now, but I had my dating U/S today. The tech told me the baby was measuring 2 days behind and had a heart rate of 143bpm. Not much else to report. Just gonna keep on keeping on until I can hear the heart beat using my at home doppler.


----------



## ehjmorris

D


Babybump87 said:


> Thank you . Sorry to have posted after your appointment
> How rude of the doctor , she doesn’t even know what’s going on herself , just suggested all the possible reasons why !!
> 
> I can see both those lines clearly on the test and also to me the bottom one looks slightly darker ?
> I have my fingers crossed for you x

Don’t be sorry! Nothing I can do about it.
The bleeding had turned bright red so I think this is it.

wishing you all the best, I’m going to leave this group. X


----------



## Babybump87

ehjmorris said:


> D
> 
> Don’t be sorry! Nothing I can do about it.
> The bleeding had turned bright red so I think this is it.
> 
> wishing you all the best, I’m going to leave this group. X

So sorry lovely . I wish you all the best xx


----------



## Babybump87

I’ve woke up this morning with bright red blood . I’ve put a pad on to monitor the flow 

I felt so relieved/reassured last night but now , feel like I am back at square one !


----------



## Sander

I’m so sorry ehj :( big hugs :hugs:

Babybump - I’m sorry you’re having more bleeding :sad1: All my fingers crossed that there’s nothing wrong. 

Prettyinink - congratulations on your scan! :flower:


----------



## Sammyrose334

ehjmorris said:


> D
> 
> Don’t be sorry! Nothing I can do about it.
> The bleeding had turned bright red so I think this is it.
> 
> wishing you all the best, I’m going to leave this group. X

I’m so sorry.


Babybump87 said:


> I’ve woke up this morning with bright red blood . I’ve put a pad on to monitor the flow
> 
> I felt so relieved/reassured last night but now , feel like I am back at square one !

So sorry to hear this. How is the bleeding now? Hope it quits and everything is okay. <3


----------



## Sammyrose334

My obgyn wants me to schedule another ultrasound on October 15th but I already have one scheduled for October 18th so not quite sure I’m going to do that, might just wait for the 18th. I am feeling a little impatient with not seeing my baby yet & wanting an ultrasound now just to make sure baby appeared. Having some bad nausea through out the day.


----------



## Bloblo

ehjmorris said:


> D
> 
> Don’t be sorry! Nothing I can do about it.
> The bleeding had turned bright red so I think this is it.
> 
> wishing you all the best, I’m going to leave this group. X

I hope you can find strength to get through it all and get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## Bloblo

PrettyInInk42 said:


> crazy - I don't exactly have insomnia, but what's been happening recently is I'll fall asleep for a couple hours while putting my kids to sleep. Then wake up, do my chores, watch a little TV, and go and get another few hours of sleep. But sometimes I have trouble falling asleep a 2nd time. C'est la vie though. lol
> 
> Babybump - Sorry for your bleeding scare, but so glad to hear your scan went well and everything looks normal. Hoping that things continue to progress well.
> 
> Welcome ehjmorris and so sorry that you're dealing with all this uncertainty. Keeping everything crossed for you and I hope the next 11 days just fly by.
> 
> AFM, I feel a little bad posting this now, but I had my dating U/S today. The tech told me the baby was measuring 2 days behind and had a heart rate of 143bpm. Not much else to report. Just gonna keep on keeping on until I can hear the heart beat using my at home doppler.
> 
> View attachment 1102680

Look at that little bean :cloud9: Great hr! And 2 days behind is basically perfect. Glad the scan went well!


----------



## Bloblo

@Babybump87 Sorry that the bleeding isn't gone. Are you planning more tests or scans? Keeping everything crossed for you, I know how worrisome bleeding can be :hugs:

@Sammyrose334 Sorry about the nausea. Ginger tea with lemon always helped me in previous pregnancies (especially on crushed ice). The impatience waiting for a scan in REAL! I haven't even got a date yet for mine, so guess it will be at the start of Nov...


----------



## Bloblo

Afm, Im only 14dpo today, feels like I'm so much further along already...
Had my first appointment with obgyn yesterday and he scared me by saying not to trust urine tests within 3 months after miscarriage. Of course I told him I had blood hcg taken to follow my hormones back to zero, but he still sent me for a blood draw today. Luckily it all looks good.
My level is at 265 mlU and the range for 4 weeks is 9.5 - 750. So I am right in the middle of that. Now waiting until the 11th to have a phone consultation and will then get the referral to schedule first ultrasound. I honestly prefer to have my first one a bit later simply because we saw the heartbeat in the 7th week on ultrasound with my previous pregnancy and then i miscarried at 9w, so would like to get as close to the 9w mark as possible before my first scan just so that I trust the scan more...
I took a test at noon today, just to see what 265 mlU looks like on a 25mlU test :haha:


As for symptoms, I am extremely tired. I have some popping feelings in my lower abdomen (like phantom kicks). I have slight lower back tenderness. And I have on and off sciatice which I really hope will not get worse (I had this only in 3rd trimester with both my girls, but it got really terrible)...
I am also getting really excited about having a baby :dance: Just thinking about that little bundle that will grow into a real person... can't wait to meet him/her!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Bloblo said:


> @Babybump87 Sorry that the bleeding isn't gone. Are you planning more tests or scans? Keeping everything crossed for you, I know how worrisome bleeding can be :hugs:
> 
> @Sammyrose334 Sorry about the nausea. Ginger tea with lemon always helped me in previous pregnancies (especially on crushed ice). The impatience waiting for a scan in REAL! I haven't even got a date yet for mine, so guess it will be at the start of Nov...

I’ll have to try it, thank you. I know!! It really is. Oh man, I couldn’t wait that long. Haha. 


Bloblo said:


> Afm, Im only 14dpo today, feels like I'm so much further along already...
> Had my first appointment with obgyn yesterday and he scared me by saying not to trust urine tests within 3 months after miscarriage. Of course I told him I had blood hcg taken to follow my hormones back to zero, but he still sent me for a blood draw today. Luckily it all looks good.
> My level is at 265 mlU and the range for 4 weeks is 9.5 - 750. So I am right in the middle of that. Now waiting until the 11th to have a phone consultation and will then get the referral to schedule first ultrasound. I honestly prefer to have my first one a bit later simply because we saw the heartbeat in the 7th week on ultrasound with my previous pregnancy and then i miscarried at 9w, so would like to get as close to the 9w mark as possible before my first scan just so that I trust the scan more...
> I took a test at noon today, just to see what 265 mlU looks like on a 25mlU test :haha:
> View attachment 1102691
> 
> 
> As for symptoms, I am extremely tired. I have some popping feelings in my lower abdomen (like phantom kicks). I have slight lower back tenderness. And I have on and off sciatice which I really hope will not get worse (I had this only in 3rd trimester with both my girls, but it got really terrible)...
> I am also getting really excited about having a baby :dance: Just thinking about that little bundle that will grow into a real person... can't wait to meet him/her!

Awee, glad to hear your numbers are within good range! Mine was 250 around then. :) I feel that in a way, I miscarried at 9 weeks last pregnancy too. I seen the heart beat a week before I went back and heard those awful words. I am super happy and excited but also very cautious this time.


----------



## Babybump87

@Bloblo , I did a test on Thursday which was darker than my initial on on the Sunday . I also did a urine sample at the EPU yesterday which also came back positive ! I have a scan booked for 11 October and the hospital is hopeful we will see a heartbeat . Hoping it settles down over the next few days .

So Glad your bloods came back with good numbers ! Hope your back pain eases too! 

@Sammyrose334 sorry for your loss fingers crossed for this pregnancy ! xx


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry I am awful at keeping up with threads, just had to go back a few pages ! 

@PrettyInInk42 Fantastic that your scan went well ! Good clear picture too ! 

@Sammyrose334 my bleeding seems to have slowed down and gone back to the brownish colour !


----------



## Sammyrose334

Babybump87 said:


> Sorry I am awful at keeping up with threads, just had to go back a few pages !
> 
> @PrettyInInk42 Fantastic that your scan went well ! Good clear picture too !
> 
> @Sammyrose334 my bleeding seems to have slowed down and gone back to the brownish colour !

Thank you & that’s good hope it eventually goes away!


----------



## Sammyrose334

@Bloblo Do you have an expected due date yet? I didn’t happen to see it on the first page unless I missed it


----------



## Bloblo

Sammyrose334 said:


> @Bloblo Do you have an expected due date yet? I didn’t happen to see it on the first page unless I missed it

Oh yes, my edd is 12 June.
@PrettyInInk42 - please add me <3


----------



## Sander

Been feeling the nausea the past 2 days :sick: Haven’t barfed yet and am crossing fingers I won’t get to that point! :rofl:


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> Been feeling the nausea the past 2 days :sick: Haven’t barfed yet and am crossing fingers I won’t get to that point! :rofl:

That’s funny since our due dates are legit a day apart and my nausea is hitting me too!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh gosh feeling bad for you ladies with nausea!!

Headaches anyone ? I’ve had the worst one since yesterday afternoon ! Our bodies must be going crazy at the minute !


----------



## Bloblo

I am having a crazy headache today too. Wondering if it's caffeine withdrawal as i normally drink way too much coffee and have now switched to decaf. I have a feeling that my thyroid is off too as I've had a lot of random shivers...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sammy - Ya, kinda makes sense to wait wait those 3 days. Why does your Dr want you to have another scan though?

Bloblo - Added! :) And glad to see your number comfortably in the 4 week range.

Sammy and Bloblo - Sorry for your previous losses. With my 2nd pregnancy, we saw a HB at around 7 weeks, but then the baby stopped growing at 8w5d. So, I know that feeling. :/

Babybump - Glad to hear the bleeding as slowed.

Sorry to all you ladies dealing with nausea. FX that it goes away very soon.

Re: headaches. I've had a few mild ones recently, but nothing too painful. Rarely ever get them though.

Thanks everyone. It's always nice to see that the baby is growing well.

So, is anyone here gonna be staying Team Green? Or are you planning to find out the gender ASAP?


----------



## Bloblo

Regarding gender: We have 2 girls, so dh is hoping for a boy and I change my mind every day... sometimes I hope for a girl because my girls are sooooo awesome (and girls can play with anything and wear anything where boys are more limited - especially here in Poland it is frowned upon to get your boy a dollhouse or dress him in pink, but it is perfectly acceptable for girls to wear blue and play with excavators and tools). But some days I want a boy just to see what it's like- before having kids I always saw myself as a boy mom.
Anyways... will for sure find out gender as soon as possible, I hate not knowing... and if it's a girl we will need months to find a good name that works in both cultures (Dh is Polish and I am South African). We used up all our good girl names already :haha:


----------



## crazy4baby09

I have been having random headaches as well not horrible though. I haven't had much nausea either thankfully. We plan to find out gender as soon as we can and I'll probably book a scan in November. I received a call from my midwifes office to reschedule my first midwife appt. It was supposed to be this coming Wednesday. They told me she cant make the appt and since she is retiring they put me with a midwife I have never heard of. They also could not get me an appointment until November 3rd. It's a little frustrating. My husband said we may book a private scan before we do a gender one just to make sure baby is ok since I won't be seen for so long.


----------



## Babybump87

We are going to find out the gender . We wait until DD1 was born to find out, but now I just can’t help myself haha

We already have 2 girls and 1 boy . I am just waiting for all the annoying comments](*,):haha:.

Hopefully the headaches will ease for us !

We have also used up all our good names too ! I may have one for a girl now I think about it but wow boys name will be hard !


----------



## Sander

Crazy - That’s a long wait, I would want a scan first too :wacko:

I had headaches with all my boys but none so far with this baby. It’s not usually an early pregnancy thing for me so I’m sure they’re coming in the next few weeks :haha:

Maybe you ladies can help me because I’m in a HUGE debate re:gender. We tried to time things for a girl and that’s what we’re hoping for - I don’t really want to find out in front of an ultrasound tech (dumb I know lol) because I’m afraid if I’m sad it’ll come through and I’d be embarrassed. Also it’s a long way to wait and build things up in my head :haha:

With my 3rd we found out via Sneakpeek which really helped me prepare for another boy and I found my disappointment was way less. However - when I did the test I didn’t 100% trust it because you can contaminate it etc etc. So this time I thought I’d pay for the clinical version (the phlebotomist takes the sample so you can’t mess it up), but I’ve heard of quite a few that still got incorrect results - especially people who have already given birth to boys.

I don’t want to spend almost $200 to get a result I’m not sure about. Like if it’s a boy result I won’t be sure because I’ve had a bunch of boys. And if it’s a girl I’ll be afraid I did it too early (and be super disappointed if it ends up being a boy after I thought girl). 

It’s a huge debate because I’m afraid to find out either way. I also don’t want to like look away when the tech is doing it and have them write it down cause I like to see it with my own eyes :rofl: What would you guys do?


----------



## Bloblo

Sander said:


> Crazy - That’s a long wait, I would want a scan first too :wacko:
> 
> I had headaches with all my boys but none so far with this baby. It’s not usually an early pregnancy thing for me so I’m sure they’re coming in the next few weeks :haha:
> 
> Maybe you ladies can help me because I’m in a HUGE debate re:gender. We tried to time things for a girl and that’s what we’re hoping for - I don’t really want to find out in front of an ultrasound tech (dumb I know lol) because I’m afraid if I’m sad it’ll come through and I’d be embarrassed. Also it’s a long way to wait and build things up in my head :haha:
> 
> With my 3rd we found out via Sneakpeek which really helped me prepare for another boy and I found my disappointment was way less. However - when I did the test I didn’t 100% trust it because you can contaminate it etc etc. So this time I thought I’d pay for the clinical version (the phlebotomist takes the sample so you can’t mess it up), but I’ve heard of quite a few that still got incorrect results - especially people who have already given birth to boys.
> 
> I don’t want to spend almost $200 to get a result I’m not sure about. Like if it’s a boy result I won’t be sure because I’ve had a bunch of boys. And if it’s a girl I’ll be afraid I did it too early (and be super disappointed if it ends up being a boy after I thought girl).
> 
> It’s a huge debate because I’m afraid to find out either way. I also don’t want to like look away when the tech is doing it and have them write it down cause I like to see it with my own eyes :rofl: What would you guys do?

What about the dna test? I feel like that is the best option if you want to find out without a tech present. We did panorama with dd2 (prelim rests showed high risk for downs, but panorama luckily ruled it out). That was how we found out she was a girl.


----------



## Sander

Bloblo said:


> What about the dna test? I feel like that is the best option if you want to find out without a tech present. We did panorama with dd2 (prelim rests showed high risk for downs, but panorama luckily ruled it out). That was how we found out she was a girl.

I’d really like to do that but I’m not eligible for it to be covered and it’s $550 out of pocket :wacko:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Sander
My 10 year old and 8 year old were Feb and Jan
Babies and it was lovely.
So hoping if we are blessed again it will be a late autumn or winter due date.
But if it ends up being summer again I will still be happy becuase I will just feel blessed to be pregnant again esp at my age and obviously by the time I'm ready to start ttc again I will be older still.
Will definitely start ttc when I'm close to turning 43 and when I am 43. I turn 43 on 17th December 2022. Don't want to really leave it any longer than that. Harley will be over a year old by then too and Tommy will be 3 so I think that's the best time. Or Mite start trying in early spring but ideally I want to leave it as long as possible.
But I just worry about leaving it too late.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Sander i would either have the ultrasound tech write down the sex and put it in an envelope to open at home… or not find out before birth. I think when you meet your baby you truly won’t care whether it’s a boy or a girl, so maybe just not finding out might be an option! 
Congratulations everyone!!


----------



## Sammyrose334

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Sammy - Ya, kinda makes sense to wait wait those 3 days. Why does your Dr want you to have another scan though?
> 
> Bloblo - Added! :) And glad to see your number comfortably in the 4 week range.
> 
> Sammy and Bloblo - Sorry for your previous losses. With my 2nd pregnancy, we saw a HB at around 7 weeks, but then the baby stopped growing at 8w5d. So, I know that feeling. :/
> 
> Babybump - Glad to hear the bleeding as slowed.
> 
> Sorry to all you ladies dealing with nausea. FX that it goes away very soon.
> 
> Re: headaches. I've had a few mild ones recently, but nothing too painful. Rarely ever get them though.
> 
> Thanks everyone. It's always nice to see that the baby is growing well.
> 
> So, is anyone here gonna be staying Team Green? Or are you planning to find out the gender ASAP?

Since they did not see the fetal pole at my last ultrasound they still need to see baby and heartbeat to confirm viability. 
Sorry for your loss as well. <3


----------



## Sammyrose334

We are finding out gender ASAP. Both want a girl but would be happy either way.


----------



## Babybump87

MrsKatie said:


> @Sander i would either have the ultrasound tech write down the sex and put it in an envelope to open at home… or not find out before birth. I think when you meet your baby you truly won’t care whether it’s a boy or a girl, so maybe just not finding out might be an option!
> Congratulations everyone!!

I agree with you . Such a hard choice to make !


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> We are finding out gender ASAP. Both want a girl but would be happy either way.

Hope you get your girl !


----------



## Babybump87

:brat:This pregnancy has got my anxiety through the roof. The bleeding slowed down yesterday but today it’s back . 4th day straight bleeding . 

I did have IB with DS but it wasn’t at all like this and was around the time AF was due, before I got my BFP .


----------



## Sammyrose334

Babybump87 said:


> :brat:This pregnancy has got my anxiety through the roof. The bleeding slowed down yesterday but today it’s back . 4th day straight bleeding .
> 
> I did have IB with DS but it wasn’t at all like this and was around the time AF was due, before I got my BFP .

I’m so sorry. I hope everything is okay. I started getting strong cramps today hoping it isn’t anything bad.


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> I’m so sorry. I hope everything is okay. I started getting strong cramps today hoping it isn’t anything bad.

Thanks , just finding it incredibly frustrating / scary ! 

I hope your cramps are nothing too unsettling and they settle down xx


----------



## Sander

MrsKatie said:


> @Sander i would either have the ultrasound tech write down the sex and put it in an envelope to open at home… or not find out before birth. I think when you meet your baby you truly won’t care whether it’s a boy or a girl, so maybe just not finding out might be an option!
> Congratulations everyone!!

Oh man I would do team green if I could but I’m not cut out for that :rofl: 

I think we’re going to go ahead and do the sneakpeek. I’ve found it helps me to bond with the boys when I have lots of time to pick out their names, buy a few outfits etc. I didn’t have bad GD with my 3rd because I found out so early so I think it would be best for me to find out sooner. Either way I’ll be fine, I love my boys and I have tons of boy clothes I can reuse if it’s a fourth boy lol. 

I made a virtual appointment with that Telus My Health app? I’ve never used it before but I didn’t want to arrange someone to watch the kids just so I can get a requisition form. They’re going to call me Tuesday morning, I’d like to book a scan in maybe Thursday/Friday if they can get me in. Then maybe I’ll do the bloodwork next Monday. 

Sorry the bleeding is back Babybump :( is it still red? I had so much bleeding with my first it was awful.


----------



## Cinnamon88

Last couple days I've had an upset stomach. I don't Ralph or anything. I'm forcing myself to eat. I'm downing Vernors and it gets my stomach to settle down but it comes back as fast as it went away. Also I saw this thing online where you can make yourself puke by tapping your tongue on the roof of your mouth with a mouthful of sir ..idk why but I tried it and now whenever I get queasy, I do it and bam make some puke and I'm like why did I do that? It's so cool but no stop it I'm weird.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Oh man I would do team green if I could but I’m not cut out for that :rofl:
> 
> I think we’re going to go ahead and do the sneakpeek. I’ve found it helps me to bond with the boys when I have lots of time to pick out their names, buy a few outfits etc. I didn’t have bad GD with my 3rd because I found out so early so I think it would be best for me to find out sooner. Either way I’ll be fine, I love my boys and I have tons of boy clothes I can reuse if it’s a fourth boy lol.
> 
> I made a virtual appointment with that Telus My Health app? I’ve never used it before but I didn’t want to arrange someone to watch the kids just so I can get a requisition form. They’re going to call me Tuesday morning, I’d like to book a scan in maybe Thursday/Friday if they can get me in. Then maybe I’ll do the bloodwork next Monday.
> 
> Sorry the bleeding is back Babybump :( is it still red? I had so much bleeding with my first it was awful.


I'm staying team yellow next time. We had a lady stay team yellow in our September group and it was so exciting. 
Mind u I said u wud stay team yellow with Harley but by 10 weeks was itching to know haha. 
But wud love to have a surprise next time if we are blessed with one more.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations on all ure pregnancies ladies wishing u all a very healthy 9 months.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Sander that makes sense! We were team green/yellow with all of ours and it was so exciting but also drove me crazy sometimes too haha


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, I asked the question, but I forgot to answer it myself. lol
Definitely gonna be finding out. I already have a SneakPeek test, but I'm gonna wait til I'm on the cusp of 2nd tri. I did the test with what would become a MMC, and I did it 6 days after the baby had stopped growing. So, I don't even know if the result (girl) was correct or it was only picking up my X chromosome. Either way, as bad as it sounds, I don't wanna waste the test on a pregnancy that isn't viable. 
SO and I are definitely hoping for a girl after 2 boys. With my first, I was so sure it was gonna be a girl, but when the tech said boy, I was like "Oh...ok" and it was pretty obviously a boy. It wasn't til a couple hours later that it really hit me and then I spent 3 hours in bed, crying. Finding out my 2nd viable pregnancy was a boy was less hard. I had already had the MMC, so I was just thankful to have a sticky bean. This time, I'm back and forth between thinking it won't be so bad if it was one last boy and "No, my gender sway was almost perfect. I need a daughter." I guess we'll see next month.

Sammy and Babybump - Keeping my FX that everything eases up and calms down for both of you.

Sander - Probably gonna have to wait next Tuesday for blood work instead, right? Cuz it's a long weekend. lol


----------



## Sander

Prettyinink - Yes I forgot about the holiday haha. I think I will wait until next week just because it’s new that SneakPeek has opened up to 7 week testing and I don’t want to go too early in case it gives a false girl result. If I went Tuesday I would be 7+6. I also want an ultrasound first though for a similar reason, and also to make sure my dates are right.

Wouldn’t it be so awesome if we both got girls? Have you had any gut feelings? I’ve had a strong girl feeling this whole time, but I did with my 2nd son too so I don’t think it means anything :haha:


----------



## Sander

I forgot to mention too something I’ve had this time which I didn’t have with any other baby is vivid dreams. Like I keep dreaming about spiders and I literally get out of bed and have to shake out my blankets etc. Last week I made DH get up at like 3 in the morning and look for the spider in the closet. It’s wild - like it’s not even like I wake up and think of that was a realistic dream - I wake up and still am convinced it’s real. 

Why do all my dreams have to be about spiders though?!?!?! :rofl:


----------



## Dream143r

We are team Blue. Will do a sneakpeek probably right at 7 weeks. I want to wait until after the ultrasound but that's not scheduled until Oct 29 at 8+4. 

I'm 5w today. Here are this morning's tests. Anyone else still testing?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sander - I don't have a gut feeling, just trying to stay positive and hopeful. I have however been looking for signs and coincidences and stuff. Like my dad and SO's dad are both the oldest of boy-boy-girl birth orders. Also, my paternal grandma was born in '33, my aunt was born in '66, I was born in '88. Hoping that '22 will be a girly year. Also, my LMP was on that same aunt's BDay and my BFP was on that same grandma's BDay. And my MIL's BDay is in May as well as Mother's Day. Just a lot of feminine energy floating around.


----------



## Bloblo

Dream143r said:


> We are team Blue. Will do a sneakpeek probably right at 7 weeks. I want to wait until after the ultrasound but that's not scheduled until Oct 29 at 8+4.
> 
> I'm 5w today. Here are this morning's tests. Anyone else still testing?
> 
> View attachment 1102730
> View attachment 1102731

I am. 16 dpo today. Seems like noon is the best time of day for me to get good lines. This one even had the test line darker than control when it dried. Pic taken @5min mark.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Great line Bloblo! Has anyone had experience using a doppler at home? I haven't with my other kids but wanted to try it this time since there is such a long time until I see the midwife. A friend of mine loaned me her doppler, so I tried it out last night. I think I may have found the baby's heart rate for a short time it was reading around 145 bpm 2 separate times but they didn't stay for more than a half a minute each time. I'm not entirely convinced it was the baby, but part of me just wants to believe it is so that I will feel better. I know it's really early and the baby is so small so it's hit or miss to find the heart beat. I just want to know the baby is ok. I have had some light pink when I wiped a few times over the past week and it has made me nervous. I did figure out it only happens when I carry my 2 year old around too much or if I push her in the stroller too long. I know that I had an ultrasound earlier and baby had a heartbeat, I'm just nervous.


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> I forgot to mention too something I’ve had this time which I didn’t have with any other baby is vivid dreams. Like I keep dreaming about spiders and I literally get out of bed and have to shake out my blankets etc. Last week I made DH get up at like 3 in the morning and look for the spider in the closet. It’s wild - like it’s not even like I wake up and think of that was a realistic dream - I wake up and still am convinced it’s real.
> 
> Why do all my dreams have to be about spiders though?!?!?! :rofl:

I had those spider dreams when I was pregnant with DD1 ! I literally used to fly out the bed and make DH check the sheets. How strange !


----------



## Bloblo

Started my pregnancy journal and added a tracker to my signature :dance: :
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/bloblo-is-having-another-rainbow-edd-12-june-2022.2487716/


----------



## Babybump87

ASF - I am still bleeding (day 5) sometimes it’s red others it’s brownish red . 

I wish it would just stop, counting down the days until Monday and hoping the bleeding doesn’t get worse. 


Tests are looking good @Bloblo & @Dream143r 


@crazy4baby09 I have a Doppler only used it with DDs .Sometimes I was picking up my own heart beat , but baby’s is usually faster! I might get mine out again .. if I remember where I put it! Hopefully you can pick babies up again . Oh sorry you’ve had incidents of bleeding the past week, hopefully it’s just doing too much and it will settle down x


----------



## PrettyInInk42

crazy - I have an at-home doppler and I love it. I bought it when I was pg with my first and it was such a Godsend. Being able to check on the heartbeat daily really put my mind at ease. I know I found the HB really clearly with my first at 11w4d (cuz that's the day the doppler was delivered, lol). I think I found my 2nd's HB at around the same time. I know someone who said she found her 3rd's HB around 8 week cuz the uterus expands and pops up quicker with each pregnancy. So, decent chance you did find the HB. :)


----------



## mridula

Joining you beautiful ladies here! I’m 8 weeks now with baby number two, I’ll be due in May 2022.
Short background story: I am 29 years old mom of a 14 month old baby boy(born August 2020). When we were busy with his 1st birthday celebrations in September, I did not realize that I missed my period. I tested almost after being 10 days late just to be safe and had a surprise!! We weren’t able to believe it, so got a blood work done the same day and it confirmed that we’re pregnant again LOL. We are terrified and excited about having 2 babies at home next year!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Welcome and congrats, mridula! :)

Let us know when you have an exact EDD and I'll add you to the first post. :)


----------



## Sander

Bloblo - your lines look awesome!!

BabyBump - that is so crazy that is exactly what I do - like whip out of the bed at 3am because I think there’s a giant wolf spider sitting right on the blanket. This is the third time it’s happened so I’m better at convincing myself it was a dream and going back to bed, but the first time I couldn’t sleep for ages after - I was so convinced it was real! :rofl:

It really sounds like you have a SCH. Sometimes they’re small so you can’t see it on the ultrasound unless the tech is looking for it. Hoping you get some answers and hopefully some peace of mind at your next scan!

Crazy - I have a Doppler too and I love it :haha: You can watch some YouTube videos that will show you how to use it and where to look for baby. The key is not to panic if you don’t hear anything. I picked up my 2nd son at 7 weeks, and when I couldn’t find my 3rd around the same time I was worried (which is ridiculous because it’s very hard to find for the first ~12-16 weeks). Anyways, once you know where to look and baby is big enough to get it consistently it’s a huge relief. I found my 1st and 3rd at 9 weeks so definitely possible you were hearing baby!

Welcome and congrats mridula! That’s awesome to get a surprise bfp. Your kids will be so close, it’ll be great!

AFM, I heard from the midwives today - figures as I finally booked an appointment with my doctor :haha: They said they’d organize my dating scan and bloodwork so I cancelled the doctor’s appointment. She said I should hear from the ultrasound clinic to book my scan sometime later this week. I also found out I’m getting the same midwifery team that I was with for my 2nd, and one of those midwives was also with me for my 3rd. So I’m happy I’ll have familiar faces for our last go round.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Bloblo said:


> Started my pregnancy journal and added a tracker to my signature :dance: :
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/bloblo-is-having-another-rainbow-edd-12-june-2022.2487716/

how do you add a tracker?? I want one! So happy for you :)


----------



## Sammyrose334

mridula said:


> Joining you beautiful ladies here! I’m 8 weeks now with baby number two, I’ll be due in May 2022.
> Short background story: I am 29 years old mom of a 14 month old baby boy(born August 2020). When we were busy with his 1st birthday celebrations in September, I did not realize that I missed my period. I tested almost after being 10 days late just to be safe and had a surprise!! We weren’t able to believe it, so got a blood work done the same day and it confirmed that we’re pregnant again LOL. We are terrified and excited about having 2 babies at home next year!

Happy to see you join us!! Definitely exciting and a little nerve wracking at the same time but I’m sure it’ll be nice having babies so close in age!!


----------



## Bloblo

Sammyrose334 said:


> how do you add a tracker?? I want one! So happy for you :)

Just go to Lilypie.com and create one - it is pretty intuitive process once you enter the site. And at the end you need to copy the "forum" or "pseudo html" code and just paste it here in your signature.


----------



## Sammyrose334

I have an ultrasound on Wednesday! I am beyond nervous but excited to hopefully see baby and heartbeat. I am 6 weeks 4 days today. Pregnancy symptoms are hitting me hard & it’s like my belly grew overnight!! My belt I wore to work the next day didn’t fit me and also my work shirt got tight! Extreme nausea and food aversions, can only eat half of my meals then feel sick. Extremely emotional ; I’m a blackjack dealer and I miscounted my nickels and started crying! Lol.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Bloblo said:


> Just go to Lilypie.com and create one - it is pretty intuitive process once you enter the site. And at the end you need to copy the "forum" or "pseudo html" code and just paste it here in your signature.

Going to try it, thank you!!


----------



## mridula

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Welcome and congrats, mridula! :)
> 
> Let us know when you have an exact EDD and I'll add you to the first post. :)

sure thing! I haven’t had a dating scan yet, it’s this Thursday. I’ll let you know after that


----------



## Babybump87

@Sander , oh I am with you ! It’s bad enough now the spiders are actually coming out but to be dreaming about them too no thanks . Hopefully those dreams will stop for you ! 

I’ve no idea what’s going on . Still bleeding red/pink colour today . Today is day 6 . The sonographer did have a good look around , checked both my ovaries etc . She said she couldn’t find anything at all but like you say she might have missed it , there was actually two doctors in the room looking . 

All I know is I am starting to get even more worried the more it goes on and my pregnancy is not going to progress as it should . Im just hoping/praying for that flickering heartbeat on Monday !


----------



## Babybump87

Welcome @mridula! For sure stressful but having babies close in age will be amazing ! Good luck ! X


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> @Sander , oh I am with you ! It’s bad enough now the spiders are actually coming out but to be dreaming about them too no thanks . Hopefully those dreams will stop for you !
> 
> I’ve no idea what’s going on . Still bleeding red/pink colour today . Today is day 6 . The sonographer did have a good look around , checked both my ovaries etc . She said she couldn’t find anything at all but like you say she might have missed it , there was actually two doctors in the room looking .
> 
> All I know is I am starting to get even more worried the more it goes on and my pregnancy is not going to progress as it should . Im just hoping/praying for that flickering heartbeat on Monday !

Ah I didn’t know they spent a lot of time looking. But yes it’s always possible it got missed - they can be really small. Mine was 1cm and that’s average size so they can be smaller. I think they can also hide behind the baby so if they can’t get a good angle they can miss it. I really hope they can figure out what’s going on on Monday :hugs:


----------



## Cinnamon88

So I tried calling my doctor but no answer. Maybe I'm over thinking but last couple days I've had an upset stomach. I poo but it's little by little. I think my prenatal is causing me to be constipated.tmi but I had a bad stomach ache, went poo a whole lot and I feel 100% better. No upset stomach anymore. I take One A Day vitamins. What do you recommend? I can't take colace and what vitamins are better? I take One a day and vitamin D3.


----------



## Sander

Cinnamon88 said:


> So I tried calling my doctor but no answer. Maybe I'm over thinking but last couple days I've had an upset stomach. I poo but it's little by little. I think my prenatal is causing me to be constipated.tmi but I had a bad stomach ache, went poo a whole lot and I feel 100% better. No upset stomach anymore. I take One A Day vitamins. What do you recommend? I can't take colace and what vitamins are better? I take One a day and vitamin D3.

Is your One A Day the Prenatal? I think you can add more fruits to your diet and that can help constipation


----------



## Cinnamon88

Sander said:


> Is your One A Day the Prenatal? I think you can add more fruits to your diet and that can help constipation

Yes. When I bought it it was a two pack but different shape of pill. One was white and solid looking and the other was red, big and gel like. alternative.


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Ah I didn’t know they spent a lot of time looking. But yes it’s always possible it got missed - they can be really small. Mine was 1cm and that’s average size so they can be smaller. I think they can also hide behind the baby so if they can’t get a good angle they can miss it. I really hope they can figure out what’s going on on Monday :hugs:

Thanks Sander !


----------



## Babybump87

Cinnamon88 said:


> So I tried calling my doctor but no answer. Maybe I'm over thinking but last couple days I've had an upset stomach. I poo but it's little by little. I think my prenatal is causing me to be constipated.tmi but I had a bad stomach ache, went poo a whole lot and I feel 100% better. No upset stomach anymore. I take One A Day vitamins. What do you recommend? I can't take colace and what vitamins are better? I take One a day and vitamin D3.

I stopped taking Pregnacare with DD1 cause it made me ill ! I just opted for folic acid and vitamin D with her and my other pregnancies .

This pregnancy I’m taking a multi vitamin , folic acid and vitamin D . I had awful issues with my B12 when pregnant with DS!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Waiting for my ultrasound. Super nervous, praying to see my baby & heartbeat. <3


----------



## Dream143r

yay! Good Luck @Sammyrose334


----------



## crazy4baby09

So exciting Sammyrose334! Can't wait to hear an update!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Thank you guys!! Seen my little baby with a heart beat of 121 bpm and turns out I am measuring 6 weeks so my new due date is June 1st if that could be changed, please. Thank you!!! I am so happy. Do you ladies think the heartbeat is okay?


----------



## Sander

Congrats Sammy! 121 sounds great :)


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> Congrats Sammy! 121 sounds great :)

Awesome, thanks so much :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

121 is great! With my first baby I had an ultrasound at 5w6d and his heart rate was 97, he is now 7 yrs old :)


----------



## Sammyrose334

crazy4baby09 said:


> 121 is great! With my first baby I had an ultrasound at 5w6d and his heart rate was 97, he is now 7 yrs old :)

Yay, good!! Thank you!!


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Thank you guys!! Seen my little baby with a heart beat of 121 bpm and turns out I am measuring 6 weeks so my new due date is June 1st if that could be changed, please. Thank you!!! I am so happy. Do you ladies think the heartbeat is okay?

Fantastic news !!


----------



## crazy4baby09

I started to feel nauseated this week out of the blue. I can't eat cheddar cheese, I can't even look at peanut butter and jelly without feeling sick. The sound of my kids chewing upsets my stomach too. Food in general doesn't even sound good. I was hoping I was going to be lucky and not get any sickness this time like with my first.


----------



## Sander

I feel you Crazy - I’ve been having all day nausea it’s awful. Still no puking though! Today was especially bad, I just laid on the couch all day and had DH help with the kids :shipw:


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi guys



congrats on the scan! That’s a great HR


I was hoping someone might be able to give me some insight if you have been through the same thing.


long story short


28/9 at 9 or 10dpo first faint positive test on frer

Bleeding started 29/9 but mainly only when wiping, tests continued to darken.

29/9 hcg 6

1/10 Hcg 13 

Tests got lighter after this but slowly and still remained as a faint positive 


On 5/10 I still has a positive digital test and frers but started bleeding heavily so went to ER and hcg level was 14.


6/10 tests still faint positive, darker at night. Still bleeding and did pass a clot 50c piece size.


7/10 repeat bloods done and it has gone up to 33 and tests are even darker!


Does this sound viable or possible ectopic.


Ultrasound done on 2/10 too early to see anything.


----------



## Sander

Hi ehj :) Honestly I’ve never experienced what you’re going through so I can’t give you any good advice. It’s possible that you’re just having a really slow rise, but I would bring it up with your doctor again if you continue getting positive tests. Maybe they can scan you again in a week or so and see?


----------



## Sander

Apparently I was overly optimistic with how fast our ultrasound clinic could book me in ](*,) They don’t have an opening until Oct 26th - I’ll be almost 10 weeks by then. Anyways, it’s not a big deal - I was just hopeful to go sooner haha. I asked to go on a cancellation list and she said sure but there’s already 25 people on it soooo :roll:

I wanted to have the scan before doing the Sneakpeek but now I don’t know. I might just do the sneakpeek a week later instead and then even if my dates are a bit off I should be within the safe range of getting it done.


----------



## Sammyrose334

ehjmorris said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on the scan! That’s a great HR
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone might be able to give me some insight if you have been through the same thing.
> 
> 
> long story short
> 
> 
> 28/9 at 9 or 10dpo first faint positive test on frer
> 
> Bleeding started 29/9 but mainly only when wiping, tests continued to darken.
> 
> 29/9 hcg 6
> 
> 1/10 Hcg 13
> 
> Tests got lighter after this but slowly and still remained as a faint positive
> 
> 
> On 5/10 I still has a positive digital test and frers but started bleeding heavily so went to ER and hcg level was 14.
> 
> 
> 6/10 tests still faint positive, darker at night. Still bleeding and did pass a clot 50c piece size.
> 
> 
> 7/10 repeat bloods done and it has gone up to 33 and tests are even darker!
> 
> 
> Does this sound viable or possible ectopic.
> 
> 
> Ultrasound done on 2/10 too early to see anything.
> 
> View attachment 1102791

Hey! Thank you :) 
I don’t have experience with this but I really hope that it ends up being a viable pregnancy and that the bleeding is possibly implantation bleeding? Good luck hun. <3


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> Apparently I was overly optimistic with how fast our ultrasound clinic could book me in ](*,) They don’t have an opening until Oct 26th - I’ll be almost 10 weeks by then. Anyways, it’s not a big deal - I was just hopeful to go sooner haha. I asked to go on a cancellation list and she said sure but there’s already 25 people on it soooo :roll:
> 
> I wanted to have the scan before doing the Sneakpeek but now I don’t know. I might just do the sneakpeek a week later instead and then even if my dates are a bit off I should be within the safe range of getting it done.

Awee, it’ll be worth the wait at least!! 
With hearing you ladies talk about doing sneak peek I am to tempted to join in and try it! Lol.


----------



## Sander

You should do it Sammy! :p

I booked my sneakpeek - October 18th. They offered to do it this Saturday but I want to be a bit further along. So I should be almost 9 weeks which I think I’ll feel a bit better about.


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry I’ve not read the last few posts . 
I’ve been in the EPU tonight after having passed a few blood clots . I have blood in my urine and also upon a cervix examination she noted blood. 

They won’t re scan me until Monday . 

I am now basically sitting in the bathroom leaking fresh red blood . I don’t know if this has been caused by the examination and will stop or if it’s just going to progress . I’m
Just praying I make it to Monday . This really sucks .


----------



## Sammyrose334

Babybump87 said:


> Sorry I’ve not read the last few posts .
> I’ve been in the EPU tonight after having passed a few blood clots . I have blood in my urine and also upon a cervix examination she noted blood.
> 
> They won’t re scan me until Monday .
> 
> I am now basically sitting in the bathroom leaking fresh red blood . I don’t know if this has been caused by the examination and will stop or if it’s just going to progress . I’m
> Just praying I make it to Monday . This really sucks .

Oh no… I am so sorry. Praying for you. <3


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Oh no… I am so sorry. Praying for you. <3

Thank you .


----------



## crazy4baby09

I have been nervous since my midwife appointment got moved to November, and I wasn't sure if I was actually getting the baby's heartbeat on the doppler. That and having some spotting after some activity. So we decided to go get an elective scan just to make sure baby was ok. Thankfully the baby was measuring good, 2 days ahead. It's heart rate was 167. The baby even wiggled and looked like it waved. I am so thankful that we went it made me feel a lot better!


----------



## ehjmorris

Sander said:


> Hi ehj :) Honestly I’ve never experienced what you’re going through so I can’t give you any good advice. It’s possible that you’re just having a really slow rise, but I would bring it up with your doctor again if you continue getting positive tests. Maybe they can scan you again in a week or so and see?


Thanks for the reply, I just thought I’d put it out there in case anyone else experienced something similar. Bleeding still here but much much lighter which is good and test this morning is darker than yesterday. I’m keeping my fingers crossed it’s rising and in the right place and not my tube.


----------



## ehjmorris

Babybump87 said:


> Sorry I’ve not read the last few posts .
> I’ve been in the EPU tonight after having passed a few blood clots . I have blood in my urine and also upon a cervix examination she noted blood.
> 
> They won’t re scan me until Monday .
> 
> I am now basically sitting in the bathroom leaking fresh red blood . I don’t know if this has been caused by the examination and will stop or if it’s just going to progress . I’m
> Just praying I make it to Monday . This really sucks .

I’m sorry you are going through this, there isn’t anything worse than not knowing xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

Ehjmorris those lines do look good, I hope that things work out and that you are just a slow riser. Babybump I'm sorry this is happening, I hope the bleeding stops. I don't understand why they wouldn't scan you.


----------



## ehjmorris

crazy4baby09 said:


> Ehjmorris those lines do look good, I hope that things work out and that you are just a slow riser. Babybump I'm sorry this is happening, I hope the bleeding stops. I don't understand why they wouldn't scan you.

Thank you l hope so


----------



## Bloblo

@ehjmorris I hace no experience with that, but Im just wondering if it's maybe a twin that you lost? And than the second baby is now growing at the right pace? 

@Babybump87 Keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you get your good news on Monday and that you manage to stay positive through the next few days. :hugs:

@crazy4baby09 Wow, congrats on a great scan :cloud9:


----------



## ehjmorris

Bloblo said:


> @ehjmorris I hace no experience with that, but Im just wondering if it's maybe a twin that you lost? And than the second baby is now growing at the right pace?
> 
> 
> @Babybump87 Keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you get your good news on Monday and that you manage to stay positive through the next few days. :hugs:
> 
> @crazy4baby09 Wow, congrats on a great scan :cloud9:

that could be a possibility, as I had twins previously but I won’t know for a little while until levels reach enough to get a scan done


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> I have been nervous since my midwife appointment got moved to November, and I wasn't sure if I was actually getting the baby's heartbeat on the doppler. That and having some spotting after some activity. So we decided to go get an elective scan just to make sure baby was ok. Thankfully the baby was measuring good, 2 days ahead. It's heart rate was 167. The baby even wiggled and looked like it waved. I am so thankful that we went it made me feel a lot better!
> 
> View attachment 1102812

Yayy fantastic news !


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> @ehjmorris I hace no experience with that, but Im just wondering if it's maybe a twin that you lost? And than the second baby is now growing at the right pace?
> 
> @Babybump87 Keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you get your good news on Monday and that you manage to stay positive through the next few days. :hugs:
> 
> @crazy4baby09 Wow, congrats on a great scan :cloud9:

Thank you ! Fingers crossed


----------



## Babybump87

ehjmorris said:


> that could be a possibility, as I had twins previously but I won’t know for a little while until levels reach enough to get a scan done

I hope you get some good news too soon ! Xx


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> Ehjmorris those lines do look good, I hope that things work out and that you are just a slow riser. Babybump I'm sorry this is happening, I hope the bleeding stops. I don't understand why they wouldn't scan you.

She said if they would have scanned me and found no heartbeat then they would have made me come back in a further 10 days time. 

I basically didn’t have a choice. In their medical opinion it was best to wait until Monday when I am further along and that will be the deciding scan if this is a viable pregnancy or I am in the process of having a miscarriage . I’ve been bleeding for 9 days and it’s just worse since she did the examination yesterday ! 

My emotions are all over the place . Just very thankful for my kiddos right now to hug and snuggle !


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry if I have missed anyone’s posts this thread sure does move fast!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Sammyrose334

crazy4baby09 said:


> I have been nervous since my midwife appointment got moved to November, and I wasn't sure if I was actually getting the baby's heartbeat on the doppler. That and having some spotting after some activity. So we decided to go get an elective scan just to make sure baby was ok. Thankfully the baby was measuring good, 2 days ahead. It's heart rate was 167. The baby even wiggled and looked like it waved. I am so thankful that we went it made me feel a lot better!
> 
> View attachment 1102812

Beautiful scan. <3


----------



## Sander

Sorry about the stress Babybump :( Are you having symptoms? I really hope it’s just some weird thing. 

Ehj - vanishing twin is an interesting idea. It’s a good sign that your tests are getting darker again!


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Sorry about the stress Babybump :( Are you having symptoms? I really hope it’s just some weird thing.
> 
> Ehj - vanishing twin is an interesting idea. It’s a good sign that your tests are getting darker again!

Pregnancy wise I’ve no symptoms, trying not too get too hung up on that , since I had no symptoms with DD1 either . DD2 and DS I got hit with nausea from about 8 weeks !


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> Pregnancy wise I’ve no symptoms, trying not too get too hung up on that , since I had no symptoms with DD1 either . DD2 and DS I got hit with nausea from about 8 weeks !

I didn’t get any symptoms until the tail end of 6 weeks with this baby, and not until 7/8 weeks with my oldest!

I’m actually wondering what you ladies typically do for nausea - if anyone has any tips. I’ve tried ginger tea so far but that hasn’t really helped.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sammy - Belated congrats on a great scan. :)

crazy - Aww, so sweet. Glad you're feeling better after your scan. :)

Babybump - Sorry that you're bleeding again and gonna have to wait a few days for answers. As cold as this sounds, just try not to worry. Either this is an MC and there's nothing you can do about it, or everything is fine and the baby will still be there and growing on Monday. I know it's easier said than done and, like I said, kind of an emotionless view point, but it's also true. Gonna keep everything crossed for you. <3

ehj - Welcome back. I was really hoping we'd be seeing you again soon. Those tests look good and I'm gonna cross everything for you too that this is a healthy, sticky little bean. 

mridula - How did your scan on Thursday go?

AFM, had a Dr appt on Wednesday and got to see the official scan report. The expert that looked over the pics concurred that I was measuring 2 days behind where I should have been. But then the Dr said they currently had my EDD 3 days sooner (the 14th instead of the 17th). So, tell me how that math works out. The Dr couldn't give me an answer and said babies don't care about EDDs; they come when they want to. Like, ya, I'm aware, but I need to know for my ticker. lol. Whatever, I'll just leave it as is for now and see what I'm measuring at for my 12 week scan. Used my home doppler a few times, but haven't found the HB yet. And still experiencing a little boob pain, uterus tightening/stretching, and some slight nausea here and there. So, all good things, i hope.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

BREAKING NEWS!

I just found the HB with my doppler. Definitely sounded good. :D


----------



## Babybump87

@Sander for nausea I used these bands for your wrists and ate ginger biscuits, not good for heartburn mind you !

@PrettyInInk42 not cold at all ! It’s just the not knowing what’s really frustrating me! I think sometimes we need to put our emotions to one side which can be very hard in these situations ! I’m glad my scan is Monday morning though !


----------



## Babybump87

PrettyInInk42 said:


> BREAKING NEWS!
> 
> I just found the HB with my doppler. Definitely sounded good. :D

Yayyy that’s amazing ! X


----------



## Surpriseno2

Hi all,
Got 2 BFPs today.. totally unplanned but most certainly not unloved. I am already besotted with my little bean ❤. Current EDD is 17th June x


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Welcome and congrats, Surpriseno2! :)


----------



## Surpriseno2

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Welcome and congrats, Surpriseno2! :)

Thank you so much ❤


----------



## crazy4baby09

Welcome surpriseno2! Congrats on your Bfp!


----------



## Surpriseno2

crazy4baby09 said:


> Welcome surpriseno2! Congrats on your Bfp!

Thank you so much! Never expected to be back on this forum 10 years after I last was.
So nervous and excited ❤


----------



## Bloblo

Sander said:


> I didn’t get any symptoms until the tail end of 6 weeks with this baby, and not until 7/8 weeks with my oldest!
> 
> I’m actually wondering what you ladies typically do for nausea - if anyone has any tips. I’ve tried ginger tea so far but that hasn’t really helped.

I make my own ginger tea with rooibos tea, lemon and crushed ginger. It only works for me when it is super chilled (as close to freezing as possible) and only when taken in tiny sips over the course of the day. Haven't needed it yet this pregnancy though.


----------



## Bloblo

PrettyInInk42 said:


> BREAKING NEWS!
> 
> I just found the HB with my doppler. Definitely sounded good. :D

Amazing! :dance:
As a side note, here they only change edd if it is more than 10 days from the original one, so mine has never been moved in any of my pregnancies.


----------



## Bloblo

Welcome @Surpriseno2!


----------



## Surpriseno2

Bloblo said:


> Welcome @Surpriseno2!

Thank you ❤


----------



## Sammyrose334

Surpriseno2 said:


> Hi all,
> Got 2 BFPs today.. totally unplanned but most certainly not unloved. I am already besotted with my little bean ❤. Current EDD is 17th June x

Welcome & congrats!! <3


----------



## Surpriseno2

Sammyrose334 said:


> Welcome & congrats!! <3

Thank you so much lovely ❤


----------



## ehjmorris

Welcome Surpriseno2!

I loved my Doppler I had with my first son, was such a great peace of mind between visits.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow baby bump x

As for me I had repeat bloods yesterday and she just rang me to tell me that they went up to 55 from 33 two days ago, so almost doubling.
She thinks I might be out a week in my dates as my periods aren’t always regular sometimes they are 34 days.
My last period was 3/9 had sex on 17th at cd15, so either that was O day or couple days later…. Does that sound right? Should I be 4 weeks instead of 5?? bleeding started 3 days before expected af 

top is yesterday’s test and bottom this morning, I did have a coffee before this mornings test. I can’t tell if it’s lighter or just thinner but bottom is a new test from a new box 

bleeding has also almost stopped but then starts again bright red but only need a panty liner for instead of pad. 

hope everyone is doing better, And had a lovely weekend.


----------



## Surpriseno2

ehjmorris said:


> Welcome Surpriseno2!
> 
> I loved my Doppler I had with my first son, was such a great peace of mind between visits.
> 
> Fingers crossed for tomorrow baby bump x
> 
> As for me I had repeat bloods yesterday and she just rang me to tell me that they went up to 55 from 33 two days ago, so almost doubling.
> She thinks I might be out a week in my dates as my periods aren’t always regular sometimes they are 34 days.
> My last period was 3/9 had sex on 17th at cd15, so either that was O day or couple days later…. Does that sound right? Should I be 4 weeks instead of 5?? bleeding started 3 days before expected af
> 
> top is yesterday’s test and bottom this morning, I did have a coffee before this mornings test. I can’t tell if it’s lighter or just thinner but bottom is a new test from a new box
> 
> bleeding has also almost stopped but then starts again bright red but only need a panty liner for instead of pad.
> 
> hope everyone is doing better, And had a lovely weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1102851

Massive congratulations on your BFPs.
Sounds like you're about 4 weeks, the same as me, are dates are almost identical x


----------



## Sander

Congrats Surpriseno2!

Ehj - Your numbers would make more sense if you were only 4 weeks :)

Thanks for the nausea tips! I’ve heard a lot about those sea bands, I might have to give that a go. We went for dinner at my aunt’s tonight and my dad showed up! He lives in the Caymans and with border restrictions I haven’t seen him in almost 2 years. He’s never met my almost 1 year old! So it was so nice to see him and his wife and for them to spend time with the kids. I also let him tell the rest of my family about the baby because he is a terrible secret keeper and I can’t dodge drinks for the next week without them figuring it out :haha:


----------



## ehjmorris

Turns out I was worried about nothing with my test this morning. It is so close to a dye stealer

just praying this baby is in the right spot and numbers keep doubling even with the bleeding.

go back on the 22nd for more beta and possible ultrasound as numbers should be about 3500 roughly by then?


----------



## Babybump87

Surpriseno2 said:


> Hi all,
> Got 2 BFPs today.. totally unplanned but most certainly not unloved. I am already besotted with my little bean ❤. Current EDD is 17th June x

Aww congratulations !!


----------



## Babybump87

ehjmorris said:


> Welcome Surpriseno2!
> 
> I loved my Doppler I had with my first son, was such a great peace of mind between visits.
> 
> Fingers crossed for tomorrow baby bump x
> 
> As for me I had repeat bloods yesterday and she just rang me to tell me that they went up to 55 from 33 two days ago, so almost doubling.
> She thinks I might be out a week in my dates as my periods aren’t always regular sometimes they are 34 days.
> My last period was 3/9 had sex on 17th at cd15, so either that was O day or couple days later…. Does that sound right? Should I be 4 weeks instead of 5?? bleeding started 3 days before expected af
> 
> top is yesterday’s test and bottom this morning, I did have a coffee before this mornings test. I can’t tell if it’s lighter or just thinner but bottom is a new test from a new box
> 
> bleeding has also almost stopped but then starts again bright red but only need a panty liner for instead of pad.
> 
> hope everyone is doing better, And had a lovely weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1102851

Thank you ! That’s fantastic news on your betas !! Those tests look great too !


----------



## PrettyInInk42

ehj - Ya, those tests look great. I was just thinking though, all your bleeding reminds me of something an old coworker posted on FB a while ago. Can you ask your Dr to check you for Fetal Growth Restriction? His wife had a big bleed in 1st tri and they thought they were losing the baby. It was still there and continued to grow, but the later found out that the baby wasn't getting enough oxygen and nutrients cuz the placenta never formed properly. They did end up losing him at 38 weeks pg. Apparently a simple blood test and scans to monitor progress would have saved him. It happens in 1 in every thousand births. Sorry to add this to your plate and you probably don't have this, but it doesn't hurt to ask. 

Sander - That was a nice surprise from your dad. Was the rest of the family pretty happy about your news?


----------



## Sammyrose334

ehjmorris said:


> Turns out I was worried about nothing with my test this morning. It is so close to a dye stealer
> 
> just praying this baby is in the right spot and numbers keep doubling even with the bleeding.
> 
> go back on the 22nd for more beta and possible ultrasound as numbers should be about 3500 roughly by then?
> 
> View attachment 1102854
> View attachment 1102855

Tests look great! Praying for you, lovely!! <3 my hcg was 41 around 4 weeks so sounds accurate to me.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> Congrats Surpriseno2!
> 
> Ehj - Your numbers would make more sense if you were only 4 weeks :)
> 
> Thanks for the nausea tips! I’ve heard a lot about those sea bands, I might have to give that a go. We went for dinner at my aunt’s tonight and my dad showed up! He lives in the Caymans and with border restrictions I haven’t seen him in almost 2 years. He’s never met my almost 1 year old! So it was so nice to see him and his wife and for them to spend time with the kids. I also let him tell the rest of my family about the baby because he is a terrible secret keeper and I can’t dodge drinks for the next week without them figuring it out :haha:

Glad you got to see your dad and spend time with him! Sounds nice. :)


----------



## Sander

Ehj - definitely looks like things are going in the right direction!

Prettyinink - Yeah they were surprised haha, they think we’re a little nuts since the kids are all so close together. But yes overall they were supportive :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Congrats Surpriseno2!
> 
> Ehj - Your numbers would make more sense if you were only 4 weeks :)
> 
> Thanks for the nausea tips! I’ve heard a lot about those sea bands, I might have to give that a go. We went for dinner at my aunt’s tonight and my dad showed up! He lives in the Caymans and with border restrictions I haven’t seen him in almost 2 years. He’s never met my almost 1 year old! So it was so nice to see him and his wife and for them to spend time with the kids. I also let him tell the rest of my family about the baby because he is a terrible secret keeper and I can’t dodge drinks for the next week without them figuring it out :haha:

Sorry yes sea bands ! I just couldn’t think of there name when I mentioned them ! I still have mine . aww that’s such a nice surprise to see your dad !


----------



## ehjmorris

Sammyrose334 said:


> Tests look great! Praying for you, lovely!! <3 my hcg was 41 around 4 weeks so sounds accurate to me.

thank you


----------



## Babybump87

We have a heartbeat and a baby measuring 6weeks 6 days ! I am over the moon !! Baby had a very strong heartbeat too ! Due date is now 31 May


----------



## Saara82

that is brilliant news Babybump87 must have been worrying. So happy for you! Wishing you a h&h pregnancy


----------



## Babybump87

Saara82 said:


> that is brilliant news Babybump87 must have been worrying. So happy for you! Wishing you a h&h pregnancy

Thank you so much ! xx


----------



## Sander

Woooo BabyBump what a great update!!! Did they find any reason for the bleeding??


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Woooo BabyBump what a great update!!! Did they find any reason for the bleeding??

Thank you ! No none at all which is baffling ! She seems to think it’s just old blood and should stop! It’s slowed down a lot today so I’m hoping it does otherwise I will just worry until it does !


----------



## crazy4baby09

Awesome update Babybump! I'm so glad baby has a strong heartbeat!


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> Awesome update Babybump! I'm so glad baby has a strong heartbeat!

Thank you ! Was amazing . You could literally see the little heart pumping as opposed to a little flicker !


----------



## Sammyrose334

Babybump87 said:


> We have a heartbeat and a baby measuring 6weeks 6 days ! I am over the moon !! Baby had a very strong heartbeat too ! Due date is now 31 May
> 
> View attachment 1102878

So happy for you!!! That is amazing. <3


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> So happy for you!!! That is amazing. <3

Thank you lovely ! Xx


----------



## mridula

I had my first scan on Thursday, saw our baby and apparently I ovulated later than I thought. So the baby measured 7+5 weeks instead of 8+5weeks. The due date would be May 22nd. I have another scan on 25th to confirm the due date.


----------



## Sander

Congrats mridula!!


----------



## Bloblo

@Babybump87 :happydance: Such great news! :wohoo:

@mridula Great that your scan went well too!


----------



## ehjmorris

So many scans! Such great news 
I got this today so things are moving in the right direction.
What was your hcg when you got a 2-3 weeks?


----------



## Sander

Awesome digi Ehj - I’ve never had bloods and a 2-3 before but I had 1-2 with a level of 408 so I’d assume it’s nice and high!

I’m 99% sure I found baby on the Doppler last night. It was just quick though so I’m hoping to hear it for sure in the next couple days :) Nausea is kicking my butt for real. I was telling DH even though I’m not throwing up this time, I’ve never had it where it’s so relentless. It’s more like I get occasional breaks from the nausea whereas with the other kids even if it was more intense, it was just periods of nausea with most of my day being fine. 

Anyways lol. It stopped with my other kids at about 9 weeks so I’m hoping this is the last few days of it.


----------



## Dream143r

6w1d today and I'm feeling awful. I feel absolutely exhausted. I slept through my alarm this morning, I'm just so tired, zero energy. I work in an office tower downtown on the 65th floor and I felt like I was going to vomit on the elevator ride up. Even just sitting at my desk I feel a little dizzy. Some diarrhea as well which is super fun while at work. Hopefully just a rough day and not any type of indication as to how this pregnancy is going to go.

I am however excited to see where my HCG levels are after my bloodwork tomorrow. I'm going to try and eat something to settle my stomach, hopefully it doesn't make me throw up.


----------



## Cinnamon88

I'm sick as heck. I'm constantly hungry but everything I eat comes back up. I'm trying to eat nothing but saltine crackers but it's not satisfying my hunger. Got to see baby yesterday. Heartbeat 177. I'm so exhausted to where I want to sleep which isn't possible at work.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Glad to hear that everyone seems to be doing good and baby is doing good! I feel you ladies with the nausea mine is horrible as well and lasts ALL DAY. Lemonade helps it go away for a little bit for me. 

I have a weird stomach pain on my left side. Feels like a tight muscle or something when I move a certain way. My ultrasound isn’t for another 6 days and I’m just starting to feel impatient and worried about hearing bad news when I go.


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> @Babybump87 :happydance: Such great news! :wohoo:
> 
> @mridula Great that your scan went well too!

Thank you !


----------



## Babybump87

ehjmorris said:


> So many scans! Such great news
> I got this today so things are moving in the right direction.
> What was your hcg when you got a 2-3 weeks?
> 
> View attachment 1102916

Glad you got a 2-3 on a digital !! My levels around that time were 733 which then doubled to 1650 .


----------



## Babybump87

mridula said:


> I had my first scan on Thursday, saw our baby and apparently I ovulated later than I thought. So the baby measured 7+5 weeks instead of 8+5weeks. The due date would be May 22nd. I have another scan on 25th to confirm the due date.

Amazing news !


----------



## Babybump87

@Sander when did the bleeding stop for you when you had a SCH ? I’m still bleeding sometimes brown sometimes red ! It’s not helping my stress levels that’s for sure !! 

I am seeing my midwife in 2 weeks so unless things settle down I will be asking for another scan !


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> @Sander when did the bleeding stop for you when you had a SCH ? I’m still bleeding sometimes brown sometimes red ! It’s not helping my stress levels that’s for sure !!
> 
> I am seeing my midwife in 2 weeks so unless things settle down I will be asking for another scan !

Here are the notes I took with my first:


5+1 - light brown, pinhead

5+2 - light brown, pinhead

5+3 - light brown, pinhead

5+4 - light brown, quarter

5+5 - light brown, loonie

5+6 - dark brown, ritz cracker

6+1 - dark brown, ritz cracker

6+2 - dark brown, quarter


Break, no spotting for 18 days


8+6 - dark brown, ritz cracker

9+0 - dark brown, quarter

9+1 - light brown, nickel


Break, no spotting for 6 days


10+1 - pink, ritz cracker


With my 3rd I had a big red bleed with clots right around 9 weeks. Both times I had a SCH

(Also sorry the measurements I used are probably super Canadian :rofl: )


----------



## Sammyrose334

Waiting for my OBGYN to call me back because the left side of my stomach feels so weird when I walk or bend over. It’s hard to explain it. Also it is super tender and hurts if I even barely touch it. Ugh. So worried.


----------



## Bloblo

So difficult not to worry about every little thing right now. I hope it will go better once we all reach 2nd trimester


----------



## Surpriseno2

Good evening ladies, 
Got my 1-2 on Saturday and just thought I'd check again tonight and I'm now 2-3. I'm so happy that I cried buckets. 
Love my little bean so much ❤


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Here are the notes I took with my first:
> 
> 
> 5+1 - light brown, pinhead
> 
> 5+2 - light brown, pinhead
> 
> 5+3 - light brown, pinhead
> 
> 5+4 - light brown, quarter
> 
> 5+5 - light brown, loonie
> 
> 5+6 - dark brown, ritz cracker
> 
> 6+1 - dark brown, ritz cracker
> 
> 6+2 - dark brown, quarter
> 
> 
> Break, no spotting for 18 days
> 
> 
> 8+6 - dark brown, ritz cracker
> 
> 9+0 - dark brown, quarter
> 
> 9+1 - light brown, nickel
> 
> 
> Break, no spotting for 6 days
> 
> 
> 10+1 - pink, ritz cracker
> 
> 
> With my 3rd I had a big red bleed with clots right around 9 weeks. Both times I had a SCH
> 
> (Also sorry the measurements I used are probably super Canadian :rofl: )

ahh thanks so much for the info ! 
Hahaha no worries my friend moved to Canada a few years back so I have an idea ! Thank you !


----------



## Babybump87

Surpriseno2 said:


> Good evening ladies,
> Got my 1-2 on Saturday and just thought I'd check again tonight and I'm now 2-3. I'm so happy that I cried buckets.
> Love my little bean so much ❤
> 
> View attachment 1102943
> View attachment 1102944

Aww amazing congratulations !


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> So difficult not to worry about every little thing right now. I hope it will go better once we all reach 2nd trimester

Oh I couldn’t agree more !! 

Hopefully this stage will pass quickly . I’m literally counting down the days until my 12 week scan and I don’t even have it booked yet !


----------



## Surpriseno2

Babybump87 said:


> Aww amazing congratulations !

Thank you . I literally can't stop smiling x


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Waiting for my OBGYN to call me back because the left side of my stomach feels so weird when I walk or bend over. It’s hard to explain it. Also it is super tender and hurts if I even barely touch it. Ugh. So worried.

Hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## Sammyrose334

They just suggested I could go to the ER but last time I went I waited 6 hrs & don’t really want to go through that again. Frustrating!


----------



## Bloblo

Finally got to schedule my first scan - 3 November when I am 8w3d. At how many weeks did/will you all have your first looks?

Doc said it has to be before 10 and after 6 weeks, so I just sort of went for the middle...


----------



## Bloblo

Sammyrose334 said:


> They just suggested I could go to the ER but last time I went I waited 6 hrs & don’t really want to go through that again. Frustrating!

So frustrating! Sending you many hugs, hopefully you just feel better soon without any need to go to the doc. :hugs:


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> They just suggested I could go to the ER but last time I went I waited 6 hrs & don’t really want to go through that again. Frustrating!

Oh that’s so annoying !! I hope it settles down for you ! x


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> Finally got to schedule my first scan - 3 November when I am 8w3d. At how many weeks did/will you all have your first looks?
> 
> Doc said it has to be before 10 and after 6 weeks, so I just sort of went for the middle...

Unless there’s an issue we don’t usually have a first scan here in the UK until 12/13 weeks !


----------



## Sander

Bloblo - My first scan is on the 26th and I’ll be 9+6 which is the latest I’ve ever had a first scan! It’ll be nice though because we should see an actual baby - anything before 8 weeks and they just look like a blob haha


----------



## Babybump87

Was looking at my early scan pic with DD2 and current pregnancy . 

Baby looks more formed than DD2 and she was measuring 4 days further along .


----------



## Dream143r

Bloblo said:


> Finally got to schedule my first scan - 3 November when I am 8w3d. At how many weeks did/will you all have your first looks?
> 
> Doc said it has to be before 10 and after 6 weeks, so I just sort of went for the middle...

I'm booked for October 29 at 8w4d. My doc said I could book anytime between 7-9 weeks. I'm going more on the later side to hopefully see better development. I went a 7w1d with my last pregnancy and it really is just a blob with a heartbeat (which is great) but I'd like to see some little stubby limbs or something at least. lol


----------



## Dream143r

Sander said:


> Bloblo - My first scan is on the 26th and I’ll be 9+6 which is the latest I’ve ever had a first scan! It’ll be nice though because we should see an actual baby - anything before 8 weeks and they just look like a blob haha

My thoughts EXACTLY!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Thanks ladies. <3 My scan results were that baby is measuring beautifully at 7 weeks and they said everything looks good and right on track. Baby’s heartbeat is 161 bpm.


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Thanks ladies. <3 My scan results were that baby is measuring beautifully at 7 weeks and they said everything looks good and right on track. Baby’s heartbeat is 161 bpm.

Great news !!


----------



## Bloblo

Sammyrose334 said:


> Thanks ladies. <3 My scan results were that baby is measuring beautifully at 7 weeks and they said everything looks good and right on track. Baby’s heartbeat is 161 bpm.

Fantastic!


----------



## Sander

Congrats Sammy!

99% sure I caught baby on the Doppler today! It was loud in there so not 100%, but I’ve been checking pretty regularly and this is the first time I’ve been confident I heard the familiar chug-a-lug :haha:

SneakPeek on Monday!


----------



## ehjmorris

Sammyrose334 said:


> Thanks ladies. <3 My scan results were that baby is measuring beautifully at 7 weeks and they said everything looks good and right on track. Baby’s heartbeat is 161 bpm.

Awesome news


----------



## ehjmorris

Will catch up soon

As for me had my repeat bloods done again today and I have no idea how far along I am or if it’s even in the right spot.

lmp 3/9 ovulation between cd15-20.
Beta 9/10 was 55
Beta 15/10 is 250

calculator has doubling time attached.
I really wish I had some reassurance but my levels just don’t seem high enough for a viable pregnancy


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Congrats Sammy!
> 
> 99% sure I caught baby on the Doppler today! It was loud in there so not 100%, but I’ve been checking pretty regularly and this is the first time I’ve been confident I heard the familiar chug-a-lug :haha:
> 
> SneakPeek on Monday!

Oh that’s sooo exciting!!


----------



## Dream143r

I don't think I updated you guys with my beta results.

I did my draw Wednesday at 6w2d - 28,851 quite happy about that after back to back losses. This one has felt strong from the start so FX my feeling is right.

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm still kinda sickie in the mornings and evenings after work. Lots of back pain at night but C'est La Vie.


----------



## Bloblo

ehjmorris said:


> Will catch up soon
> 
> As for me had my repeat bloods done again today and I have no idea how far along I am or if it’s even in the right spot.
> 
> lmp 3/9 ovulation between cd15-20.
> Beta 9/10 was 55
> Beta 15/10 is 250
> 
> calculator has doubling time attached.
> I really wish I had some reassurance but my levels just don’t seem high enough for a viable pregnancy
> 
> View attachment 1102981

Sorry that it is all so uncertain for you right now. I don't have advice, but thinking of you. Hope you get answers soon.


----------



## Bloblo

Dream143r said:


> I don't think I updated you guys with my beta results.
> 
> I did my draw Wednesday at 6w2d - 28,851 quite happy about that after back to back losses. This one has felt strong from the start so FX my feeling is right.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I'm still kinda sickie in the mornings and evenings after work. Lots of back pain at night but C'est La Vie.

All good signs and GREAT numbers!


----------



## Sander

Ehj - have you had any more spotting? It’s good that your numbers are still rising - it might just be a shy baby :hugs:

Has anyone decided if they’re going to do SneakPeek with me :haha: who can I convince lol


----------



## Sammyrose334

Curious question.. hopefully not tmi.. do you ladies continue to DTD even while pregnant? My boyfriend and I are worried since last time afterwards is when I started bleeding and found out I was miscarrying.. it kinda scared us. We dtd last night but stopped and neither of us finished I feel because we are still so worried about it.. & now I am scared I might of done something wrong since baby was growing so well. Ugh.


----------



## Sander

Sammyrose334 said:


> Curious question.. hopefully not tmi.. do you ladies continue to DTD even while pregnant? My boyfriend and I are worried since last time afterwards is when I started bleeding and found out I was miscarrying.. it kinda scared us. We dtd last night but stopped and neither of us finished I feel because we are still so worried about it.. & now I am scared I might of done something wrong since baby was growing so well. Ugh.

DH and I never do in the 1st tri because I always have spotting/bleeding afterwards and it’s just not worth the worry that comes with it. But for most women it is safe and I’m sure in your case last time it was just a horrible coincidence :hugs:


----------



## crazy4baby09

We have DTD in every pregnancy and everything was fine. The only time it would be an issue is if the doctor put you on pelvic rest.


----------



## ehjmorris

Sander said:


> Ehj - have you had any more spotting? It’s good that your numbers are still rising - it might just be a shy baby :hugs:
> 
> Has anyone decided if they’re going to do SneakPeek with me :haha: who can I convince lol

I actually woke up with brown/ tinge or red mucus this morning, so don’t know what that means


----------



## crazy4baby09

I won't be doing the sneak peek but we will be doing an early ultrasound around 13-14 weeks so for me that will be the first to second weeks in November. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Bloblo

If we had sneakpeak here, I'd do it. Can't wait to find out gender! We might consider Panorama test just to find out, but it is a bit pricey since it has to be sent to US for processing and for it I need to wait for closer to 12 weeks anyway... Wish there was an easy and cheap way to find out early.

As for sex, we continue as normal- did this in all pregnancies and never had any bleeding or problems from it.

Afm, mostly just really mild symptoms. Some queasiness, some food aversions, some stretchy feelings in my abdomen, some mild back pain. I know it sounds crazy, but I wish the nausea was worse as I feel it would reassure me a bit.


----------



## Rach87

@Sander do it! There were a few of us who did it in the December group and they were right(ultrasound confirmed). Awesome thing is if they're wrong they refund after delivery.

congrats again ladies - always silently stalking/supporting :) cant believe some of you are already weeks away from 2nd tri!


----------



## Sander

Rach87 said:


> @Sander do it! There were a few of us who did it in the December group and they were right(ultrasound confirmed). Awesome thing is if they're wrong they refund after delivery.
> 
> congrats again ladies - always silently stalking/supporting :) cant believe some of you are already weeks away from 2nd tri!

Yes I’m going Monday! We’re paying for the clinical cause I did the at home with Thomas and didn’t trust it lol. Can’t believe you’re only a couple months away from meeting your 3rd! So excited for you :dance:


----------



## Sammyrose334

How’s everyone’s belly bumps/bloat looking!? This is mine. :)


----------



## Surpriseno2

Sadly I found out I'm losing our beautiful baby utterly heartbroken


----------



## Sander

Surpriseno2 said:


> Sadly I found out I'm losing our beautiful baby utterly heartbroken

Oh I’m so sorry, big hugs and lots of love to you :hugs:


----------



## Surpriseno2

Sander said:


> Oh I’m so sorry, big hugs and lots of love to you :hugs:

Thank you hun. I'm in hospital at the moment being pumped full of drugs as I'm in so much pain. 
I am truly gutted at losing my baby x


----------



## crazy4baby09

I am so sorry you are going through this! I hope your pain gets under control soon!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Surpriseno2 said:


> Sadly I found out I'm losing our beautiful baby utterly heartbroken

I am so sorry.


----------



## ehjmorris

Surpriseno2 said:


> Sadly I found out I'm losing our beautiful baby utterly heartbroken

Thinking of you x sorry to hear
Look after yourself


----------



## Babybump87

Surpriseno2 said:


> Sadly I found out I'm losing our beautiful baby utterly heartbroken

So sorry lovely sending love to you all x


----------



## Cinnamon88

Haven't updated. Been so sick to where I'm losing weight. Everything comes back up. Had ultrasound last week and now I'm 9 weeks 1 day. Heartbeat was 177 so I have feeling baby is a girl. Ramzi theory suggests girl also but we wanted a boy so kinda disappointed. Hopefully they're wrong lol. I have constant headaches. Everyday. My next appointment is the 21st


----------



## Sander

Cinnamon88 said:


> Haven't updated. Been so sick to where I'm losing weight. Everything comes back up. Had ultrasound last week and now I'm 9 weeks 1 day. Heartbeat was 177 so I have feeling baby is a girl. Ramzi theory suggests girl also but we wanted a boy so kinda disappointed. Hopefully they're wrong lol. I have constant headaches. Everyday. My next appointment is the 21st

My son had a heartbeat of 177 at my first appointment, so it’s not a guaranteed girl :) I also had major headaches with all my boys! Can you post your picture? Remember that Ramzi theory is mirrored if your scan was abdominal.


----------



## Cinnamon88

Sander said:


> My son had a heartbeat of 177 at my first appointment, so it’s not a guaranteed girl :) I also had major headaches with all my boys! Can you post your picture? Remember that Ramzi theory is mirrored if your scan was abdominal.

 Transvaginal. I also think I'm dehydrated. My urine is dark but everything I eat and drink comes back up. I'm tried of puking. Sipping water is horrible because I can feel it steadily creep back up.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Surprise - SO sorry to hear that. Sending you lots of love. <3

Would you like me to remove your name from the first post, or just put an angel smiley beside it?


----------



## Sander

Cinnamon88 said:


> Transvaginal. I also think I'm dehydrated. My urine is dark but everything I eat and drink comes back up. I'm tried of puking. Sipping water is horrible because I can feel it steadily creep back up.
> 
> View attachment 1103014

Hm yes looks girl by Ramzi. I know people say there’s nothing to it but it was right for all my kids.


----------



## Cinnamon88

Sander said:


> Hm yes looks girl by Ramzi. I know people say there’s nothing to it but it was right for all my kids.

I was 8 weeks 3 days I think.


----------



## Babybump87

I haven’t got a clue about this ramzi theory and I don’t get how the placenta has anything to do with the the gender of a baby . It just confuses me haha :haha:! .

I did post my ultrasound and had both girl and boy guesses hahaha.


----------



## Babybump87

Where do you think the placenta is on my ultrasound @Sander could it be slighty above baby (those little white dots lol)



not sure why the thumbnail is the wrong way around


----------



## crazy4baby09

I don't understand the ramzi theory either I had one done at 6w 3d that was transvaginal. I am not sure where the placenta is on it. I am also not sure if you determine left and right by looking straight at the ultrasound or if you are supposed to place it on the abdomen and determine the side that way? Not sure if that makes sense or not. It all just confuses me lol


----------



## Sander

Ok guys I really am just guessing because I can’t be sure if where I’m guessing the placenta is actually the right spot lol. But if I had to guess I circled it on your scans - Babybump it’ll be opposite if it’s abdominal. But based on if you were both transvaginal then Crazy yours looks girl and BabyBump looks boy. I’ll attach my boys pics too which you can see are all boy by Ramzi


----------



## Babybump87

Ok well I was totally gonna guess the wrong place for crazy4baby hahah ! 

Mine was transvaginal too and you circled where I thought it may have been ! 

How crazy would it be if I had a boy and @crazy4baby09 had a girl ! We will see but it’s all just for fun! 

Thanks @Sander ! Looks like it was right for all your boys !


----------



## crazy4baby09

That would be interesting! Can't wait to find out for sure! I was never able to figure it out with my others either. I think I may look back at the ultrasounds for my other 3 and see if I can figure out the ramzi theory on them to see if they were right


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> That would be interesting! Can't wait to find out for sure! I was never able to figure it out with my others either. I think I may look back at the ultrasounds for my other 3 and see if I can figure out the ramzi theory on them to see if they were right

Yes do ! That would be interesting ! I didn’t have a early scan with DD1 or DS. Having looked at the one I had with DD2 (posted it a few posts back ) I can see those same dots but they are on the right ohh this is interesting hahah! X


----------



## Babybump87

So just a little update a today is the first day I’ve not had to wear a pad for the bleeding !! Just very slightly when I have been the bathroom ! 

I hope it’s finally stopping then I can relax and enjoy this pregnancy without feeling anxious ! I’m still counting down the days to my 12/13 week scan ! (It’s not even booked yet!) I am sooo not good at waiting ! X


----------



## crazy4baby09

That is good news babybump87! I hope the bleeding continues to slow down and then go away! I'm not good at waiting either lol


----------



## Sammyrose334

I have an ultrasound tomorrow. Now I’m excited & hoping they give me a picture to go home so I can do this Ramzi theory as well!!


----------



## Surpriseno2

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for your kind words.
We are absolutely heartbroken but heaven has gained a beautiful angel.

Fly high my sweet baby xx


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> I have an ultrasound tomorrow. Now I’m excited & hoping they give me a picture to go home so I can do this Ramzi theory as well!!

Fingers crossed for your scan and getting a picture !


----------



## Babybump87

Surpriseno2 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for your kind words.
> We are absolutely heartbroken but heaven has gained a beautiful angel.
> 
> Fly high my sweet baby xx

Thinking of you lovely xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

Thinking of you Surpriseno2!


----------



## Surpriseno2

Ladies, I don't even know where to begin..

The last few days have been absolutely horrendous and so, today we went in for another scan and for them to confirm what the next steps were and to our absolute amazement, they instantly found our little baby tucked up safely in my womb and actually measuring 5 + 5 so a few days ahead of our dates.
To say we are absolutely overjoyed is an understatement. 
Our little bean is so loved


----------



## Sander

That’s wonderful Surpriseno2! Were they able to tell you why you were having bleeding? So glad everything is ok!


----------



## Surpriseno2

Sander said:


> That’s wonderful Surpriseno2! Were they able to tell you why you were having bleeding? So glad everything is ok!

I was in immense pain, like I was being continually stabbed and that's why I was rushed in but hadn't had any bleeding. They did an internal ultrasound and said there was no baby in the womb but that I had to come back today for them to decide if they needed to proceed with a surgery but instead, the sonographer found our beautiful baby, growing happily. 
To say we are relieved doesn't even come close


----------



## Sander

Surpriseno2 said:


> I was in immense pain, like I was being continually stabbed and that's why I was rushed in but hadn't had any bleeding. They did an internal ultrasound and said there was no baby in the womb but that I had to come back today for them to decide if they needed to proceed with a surgery but instead, the sonographer found our beautiful baby, growing happily.
> To say we are relieved doesn't even come close

I’m so glad everything is alright! Sorry you were in so much pain though, that’s crazy. Hopefully that was just a weird fluke thing.

Afm - going in for my bloodwork in a couple hours. I’ll ask how long the SneakPeek should take to come back. I won’t expect it until next week but it would be cool if it came sometime this week. I have mixed feelings on it - I know it’ll be better for me to know ahead of time, and honestly I don’t think I’ll be disappointed if it’s another boy. My main problem is I know a lot of other people won’t be as excited/accepting of us having another baby if it’s a boy. Which is dumb, obviously. But I just don’t want the: ‘Oh poor you another boy’ comments. Anyways, with my 3rd we didn’t publicly announce gender until he was born and that helped a lot. So I think if it’s a boy we’ll do the same this time! I’ve planned a little night with DH for when we get the results. We’re going to do snacks and a movie - I picked a different movie for either result lol. So it’ll be a nice evening when we do find out!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Great news Surpriseno2! What a roller coaster of emotions. Hopefully there won't we any other issues!


----------



## Babybump87

Surpriseno2 said:


> Ladies, I don't even know where to begin..
> 
> The last few days have been absolutely horrendous and so, today we went in for another scan and for them to confirm what the next steps were and to our absolute amazement, they instantly found our little baby tucked up safely in my womb and actually measuring 5 + 5 so a few days ahead of our dates.
> To say we are absolutely overjoyed is an understatement.
> Our little bean is so loved

This is sooo amazing !!!


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> I’m so glad everything is alright! Sorry you were in so much pain though, that’s crazy. Hopefully that was just a weird fluke thing.
> 
> Afm - going in for my bloodwork in a couple hours. I’ll ask how long the SneakPeek should take to come back. I won’t expect it until next week but it would be cool if it came sometime this week. I have mixed feelings on it - I know it’ll be better for me to know ahead of time, and honestly I don’t think I’ll be disappointed if it’s another boy. My main problem is I know a lot of other people won’t be as excited/accepting of us having another baby if it’s a boy. Which is dumb, obviously. But I just don’t want the: ‘Oh poor you another boy’ comments. Anyways, with my 3rd we didn’t publicly announce gender until he was born and that helped a lot. So I think if it’s a boy we’ll do the same this time! I’ve planned a little night with DH for when we get the results. We’re going to do snacks and a movie - I picked a different movie for either result lol. So it’ll be a nice evening when we do find out!

urgh I hate other people’s comments ! Soon as we announced I was pregnant with DS we got the whole “do you want a boy” “it’s gotta be a boy” !
I’m expecting it all again when we announce but it will be “DS needs a brother” etc sucks big time!! People can be so insensitive ! 

Sounds like a good plan you have though ! , fingers crossed for the results !


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Cinnamon88 said:


> Haven't updated. Been so sick to where I'm losing weight. Everything comes back up. Had ultrasound last week and now I'm 9 weeks 1 day. Heartbeat was 177 so I have feeling baby is a girl. Ramzi theory suggests girl also but we wanted a boy so kinda disappointed. Hopefully they're wrong lol. I have constant headaches. Everyday. My next appointment is the 21st

I’ve had hyperemesis like that for all my pregnancies (worse each time) and they’ve all been girls… hope you get your boy but I’d say it’s a girl too. Getting rehydrated at the hospital helps the hyperemesis and sometimes drugs can help too. I was on bedrest and they didn’t help much but some women they can help
Function.


----------



## Babybump87

How is everyone planning on announcing their pregnancies ?!

I wanted to do a Christmas card with DS but got too excited and told everyone face to face before my 12 week scan - we did the same with DDs. :haha:. This time I am going to try my best to keep it a secret especially with the bleeding (yea it’s started again ffs) . Only my inlaws and BIL/SIL know !

12 week scan should be around the middle of November !


----------



## Sander

Yes BabyBump the comments are the worst part!

I have nooo idea what to do for an announcement. I don’t even know if I want to make one :rofl: We have family photos early November so I thought about working an announcement into one of them but I’m just not sure yet. 

Got the bloodwork all done - they took 9 vials of blood :wacko: Seriously it was so much. I hate getting my blood drawn too so I’m super happy it’s over with.


----------



## Babybump87

@Sander - To be honest after the last few weeks with all the stress, I might be inclined to tell a few people where to go :haha:.

We did take some really nice photos of DDs with my 12 week scan picture when I was pregnant with DS and we also did the gender balloon reveal to make it more exciting for them ! I defiantly want to do the balloon again ! 

Oh that would be prefect timing just to get one or two shoots while your getting the photos done anyway ! Wowsa 9 vials of blood, that’s crazy!


----------



## Sammyrose334

So irritated!!! The ultrasound tech called and had my ultrasound canceled after I drove all the way there and waited a half hour.


----------



## Bloblo

This was gonna be my announcement if I didn't lose my baby in August. Can't get myself to even think about announcements before the 12 week scan this time. (Our families already know and I told the office, but that's it)


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Hi so I just found out that I’m pregnant with baby number 3 a few days ago. My current estimated due date is June 20th 2022!


----------



## Sander

BabyBump - I love the idea of a balloon!

Bloblo - those are adorable pictures. Maybe now that your youngest is a bit older you could retake them. My kids won’t sit still for those kinds of photos, it always turns out to be a big disaster :rofl:

Welcome and congratulations Yoshi!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Congratulations Yoshi and welcome!


----------



## Bloblo

YoshiPikachu said:


> Hi so I just found out that I’m pregnant with baby number 3 a few days ago. My current estimated due date is June 20th 2022!
> 
> View attachment 1103037

Welcome!


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> So irritated!!! The ultrasound tech called and had my ultrasound canceled after I drove all the way there and waited a half hour.

Oh wow that’s so annoying !!!


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> This was gonna be my announcement if I didn't lose my baby in August. Can't get myself to even think about announcements before the 12 week scan this time. (Our families already know and I told the office, but that's it)
> View attachment 1103034

That’s adorable!!


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> Hi so I just found out that I’m pregnant with baby number 3 a few days ago. My current estimated due date is June 20th 2022!
> 
> View attachment 1103037

Congratulations and welcome to the group !


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi girls

Confirmed today that I am miscarrying.

I wish you all the best x


----------



## crazy4baby09

I'm so sorry ehjmorris! Take care of yourself!


----------



## Dream143r

@Bloblo I absolutely love those. I would just use the same ones. The younger ones face in the more candid photo is absolutely perfect. Very mischievous. 

@ehjmorris I'm so sorry to hear this! We are here for you.

AFM I'm 7w1d and going to do my SneakPeek today. Hopefully I'll get results by Friday. \\:D/


----------



## Saara82

ehjmorris so sorry to hear, look after yourself x


----------



## crazy4baby09

I decided to use my Doppler again today, I haven't had the best luck finding the heartbeat where I was sure it was the baby. Well this morning I found the heartbeat and it was unmistakable. Heart rate in the 160's and it stayed on the dopppler for a bit before the baby moved. We also found it a second time. I'm so excited! \\:D/


----------



## Sander

So sorry to hear Ehj :( Hugs :hugs:

That’s great news crazy - I’m the same like I keep thinking I’m catching it but it’s so quiet and always around the placenta area which is super loud. Then of course I catch it for 2 seconds and it disappears so I’m always like - was that it or no?? Lol. Glad you heard it so clearly!


----------



## Babybump87

ehjmorris said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Confirmed today that I am miscarrying.
> 
> I wish you all the best x

On I am so sorry lovely, take care of yourself x


----------



## Babybump87

Dream143r said:


> @Bloblo I absolutely love those. I would just use the same ones. The younger ones face in the more candid photo is absolutely perfect. Very mischievous.
> 
> @ehjmorris I'm so sorry to hear this! We are here for you.
> 
> AFM I'm 7w1d and going to do my SneakPeek today. Hopefully I'll get results by Friday. \\:D/

How exciting ! Good look for your results !


----------



## Sander

Dream - where did you send your results from? Mine got sent off Monday but I can see from the tracking it hasn’t made it to Quebec yet which is where all the Canadian deliveries go before getting sent to California. 

For sure found baby on the Doppler today! So relieved - I really wanted to find it before my results came in. I’ve thought I might have heard it a few times but today was unmistakeable. Super happy :) How is everyone doing?


----------



## Dream143r

@Sander I dropped mine off late yesterday evening so it probably won't even move until this morning. I live in southern Ontario. Looks like it will be in Quebec by Friday at the latest, then of course we loose tracking eyes on it until SneekPeak sends us the email its arrived in Cali. The nice thing is the US postal service works on the weekend. :lol:


----------



## Sander

Dream143r said:


> @Sander I dropped mine off late yesterday evening so it probably won't even move until this morning. I live in southern Ontario. Looks like it will be in Quebec by Friday at the latest, then of course we loose tracking eyes on it until SneekPeak sends us the email its arrived in Cali. The nice thing is the US postal service works on the weekend. :lol:

Mine left Hamilton on Tuesday morning (dropped it off Monday evening), then it left Mississauga early this morning. So I’m not sure if Quebec is the next stop or if it goes somewhere else first? Canada Post is telling me it has an expected delivery of Oct 22. I read online most people have it get to California the day after it goes to Quebec because I think they send it by freight. Anyhoo I’ll keep you updated!


----------



## Babybump87

Oohh so excited for you ladies !!


----------



## Sander

It made it to Quebec :dance: A little bit hopeful to get results by the end of the week but we’ll see. I think I mentioned when I did it with my youngest it got stuck there for like 8 days. That was early Covid days so hoping they’ve sorted it all out by now.


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> It made it to Quebec :dance: A little bit hopeful to get results by the end of the week but we’ll see. I think I mentioned when I did it with my youngest it got stuck there for like 8 days. That was early Covid days so hoping they’ve sorted it all out by now.

Yayy !! Fingers crossed you get the results quickly !


----------



## Surpriseno2

ehjmorris said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Confirmed today that I am miscarrying.
> 
> I wish you all the best x

Oh ehj, I'm so sorry to read this.
We're all here for you if you need us x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I go in for prenatal care of next week. They are going see me even without insurance since I’ve only lived in the state less then a month.


----------



## Dream143r

@Sander My tracking yesterday said it would get to Quebec by Friday but now it's saying Monday. Currently in Mississauga... so it's gonna be a bit of a wait for me.


----------



## Sander

That’s great that you’re able to get in Yoshi. 

Dream mine is out for delivery today in Pointe-Claire. From what I’ve read online most get results within 24 hours of delivery so I’m hoping to get it back tomorrow! Mine got there a day earlier than it estimated so yours might be quicker too. It only left Mississauga yesterday morning


----------



## Sammyrose334

Can’t wait to read about what your results are! Very exciting. 
My obgyn isn’t giving me another ultrasound until I’m 20 weeks. Next appointment is in a month and she will check for baby’s heartbeat. I’m a little upset since of my miscarriage last pregnancy that I don’t get to check on baby and make sure everything is okay.. and still never got a picture.


----------



## Sander

Sammyrose334 said:


> Can’t wait to read about what your results are! Very exciting.
> My obgyn isn’t giving me another ultrasound until I’m 20 weeks. Next appointment is in a month and she will check for baby’s heartbeat. I’m a little upset since of my miscarriage last pregnancy that I don’t get to check on baby and make sure everything is okay.. and still never got a picture.

That is super disappointing. I know if you request genetic screening you can have a 12 week scan, maybe you could do that?


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> That is super disappointing. I know if you request genetic screening you can have a 12 week scan, maybe you could do that?

I know! Thank you. I’m actually going to go to a place that does ultrasounds on the side. I have to pay out of pocket for it but it’s worth it to me. I’m going to do a 10 week one and then the 15 week one they do gender early so I’m going to try to do that as well.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA lately. Just tired as hell between working, moming, cooking/cleaning, on top of getting lots of stuff ready for DS2's 2nd BDay party on Saturday.

Surprise - That's amazing news! So glad things are going well. 

ehj - So sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of love and sticky dust for whenever you're ready to try again. 

Yoshi - Welcome and congrats!

Here's how I'll be announcing on Halloween...


----------



## Babybump87

Wow that’s shocking they won’t give you another ultrasound until 20 weeks @Sammyrose334 ! I’d be going elsewhere for one ! 

@PrettyInInk42 aww that’s a super sweet announcement !


----------



## Sander

Love the announcement Prettyinink!


----------



## Sammyrose334

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA lately. Just tired as hell between working, moming, cooking/cleaning, on top of getting lots of stuff ready for DS2's 2nd BDay party on Saturday.
> 
> Surprise - That's amazing news! So glad things are going well.
> 
> ehj - So sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of love and sticky dust for whenever you're ready to try again.
> 
> Yoshi - Welcome and congrats!
> 
> Here's how I'll be announcing on Halloween...
> 
> View attachment 1103106

Super cute!!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Babybump87 said:


> Wow that’s shocking they won’t give you another ultrasound until 20 weeks @Sammyrose334 ! I’d be going elsewhere for one !
> 
> @PrettyInInk42 aww that’s a super sweet announcement !

I know!! I found somewhere else to go! Have one on Nov 3rd & Dec 8th. :)


----------



## Sander

Not me checking my email every 2 minutes to see if I’m going to get my results today :haha: I checked and with my last SneakPeek I got the ‘sample received’ email around 1:30pm. I have to remember too that it’s in California so they’re 3 hours behind


----------



## MrsT116

Hi :hi:
I'm 36, have 2 daughters aged 9 and 6. 
I'm newly pregnant, due date 30th June. I've got an early scan booked for 5th November when I should be 6weeks along (due to recurrent early MC). Really keeping everything crossed that this little one sticks [-o&lt;
Could I be added to the list please? 
:dust:
X


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> I know!! I found somewhere else to go! Have one on Nov 3rd & Dec 8th. :)

Fabulous !


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Not me checking my email every 2 minutes to see if I’m going to get my results today :haha: I checked and with my last SneakPeek I got the ‘sample received’ email around 1:30pm. I have to remember too that it’s in California so they’re 3 hours behind

Oh gosh the wait would be too much for me !


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> Hi :hi:
> I'm 36, have 2 daughters aged 9 and 6.
> I'm newly pregnant, due date 30th June. I've got an early scan booked for 5th November when I should be 6weeks along (due to recurrent early MC). Really keeping everything crossed that this little one sticks [-o&lt;
> Could I be added to the list please?
> :dust:
> X

Congratulations and welcome !


----------



## Dream143r

MrsT116 said:


> Hi :hi:
> I'm 36, have 2 daughters aged 9 and 6.
> I'm newly pregnant, due date 30th June. I've got an early scan booked for 5th November when I should be 6weeks along (due to recurrent early MC). Really keeping everything crossed that this little one sticks [-o&lt;
> Could I be added to the list please?
> :dust:
> X

Welcome!


----------



## Dream143r

@Sander My sample is in Pointe-Claire today, got there at 5:09am, hasnt been officially delivered yet though.


----------



## Sander

Welcome and congrats MrsT!

No email yet :coffee: Wondering if it won’t come through until tomorrow now. Dream seems like we’re lined up at 1 day apart!


----------



## Sander

Ah it came! 4-8 hours :dance:


----------



## Bloblo

@MrsT116 Welcome! Congratulations!

I'm so jealous of the sneakpeaks coming through, but at the same time really excited for you both! 

Afm, not too much to report. Increased nausea, increased cm, increased fatigue. All good signs I hope. 12 days to go before my scan.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Welcome!


----------



## crazy4baby09

So exited for the sneakpeaks!


----------



## Cinnamon88

Im 9 weeks 6 days today. Since start of 9 weeks I noticed my morning sickness has eased up. By 9 week 4 days I barely puked. And today I can actually eat but still scared to. Still upset stomach but no vomiting. Slim so relieved but nervous something's wrong at the same time can't catch a break. I "love" my anxiety.


----------



## Sander

ITS A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsKatie

Omg @Sander!!!!!!
Totally been stalking! Huge huge huge congratulations honey!!!!!


----------



## Rach87

AHHHHHHHHHHH @Sander yessssss!!!!! Im so excited for you!! :pink::happydance::headspin: Gahhhhh now I cant wait for your scans to see her little face! - Also been stalking like a crazy woman - and dont worry I wont spill the beans on insta ;)


----------



## MrsKatie

@Sander, so what’s the movie choice for tonight??
:)


----------



## Sander

MrsKatie said:


> @Sander, so what’s the movie choice for tonight??
> :)

Thank you Rach and MrsKatie!!! I’m BEYOND excited I keep crying :rofl: Girl movie choice was Crazy Stupid Love - boy movie was 17 Again :p DH and I are watching now and celebrating with snacks :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

Yay congrats on the baby girl Sander!


----------



## MrsKatie

So great @Sander <3


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> ITS A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ahh!!!! Congrats !!!! :)


----------



## Bloblo

So exciting @Sander. Girls rule the world :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> ITS A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh wow amazing !!!


----------



## Babybump87

Cinnamon88 said:


> Im 9 weeks 6 days today. Since start of 9 weeks I noticed my morning sickness has eased up. By 9 week 4 days I barely puked. And today I can actually eat but still scared to. Still upset stomach but no vomiting. Slim so relieved but nervous something's wrong at the same time can't catch a break. I "love" my anxiety.

Glad your sickness is easing up !! Totally agree with the anxiety it’s the best haha ! Xx


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Welcome and congrats, MrsT116. I added you. :)

Congrats, Sander. :)


----------



## Sander

Thanks for updating the front Prettyinink - I’ve never had a pink stork by my name before!! :happydance:

Dream did your test get delivered yesterday? Maybe you’ll get results today! I can’t remember, what are you hoping for? Anyone else going to do early gender tests or is that everyone for now?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations @Sander


----------



## Babybump87

I’m now wondering if you had a early scan @Sander (I can’t remember for the life of me ) and the whole ramzi theory hahahaha xx


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> I’m now wondering if you had a early scan @Sander (I can’t remember for the life of me ) and the whole ramzi theory hahahaha xx

My scan isn’t until Tuesday! The clinics here have been so booked up it was the earliest I could get in. I’ll be 9+6 so I don’t know if Ramzi works that late? But I’ll post my pic and we can see! Thankfully I’ve been finding baby on the Doppler otherwise it would freak me out not having a scan until now


----------



## Surpriseno2

Sander said:


> ITS A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yayyy! Congratulations \\:D/


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> My scan isn’t until Tuesday! The clinics here have been so booked up it was the earliest I could get in. I’ll be 9+6 so I don’t know if Ramzi works that late? But I’ll post my pic and we can see! Thankfully I’ve been finding baby on the Doppler otherwise it would freak me out not having a scan until now

Ahh right , I remember your post now haha ! Oh yes still post be lovely to see anyways !! . 
That’s great your finding her on the Doppler . I actually found mine today but won’t be using it for awhile ! 

I have my first midwife appointment on Tuesday hopefully she will book me in for my 12 week scan, they couldn’t with DS as I opted for the Downs Syndrome testing and had to wait for a letter , so I hope that’s changed ! and the usual bloods .


----------



## Sammyrose334

What are your guys’ opinions on the genetic testing? Boyfriend is against it for some reason but I’m wondering if I should have it done?


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> What are your guys’ opinions on the genetic testing? Boyfriend is against it for some reason but I’m wondering if I should have it done?

We are opting for all testing that’s available to us. My niece was born 7 weeks early with Down Syndrome ( no one had any idea despite serval scans throughout the pregnancy and sister never opted for testing ). Niece sadly passed away due to compilations. So it’s something very close to my heart . 

Can I ask why he is so against it ? I mean each to their own just wondering haha x


----------



## crazy4baby09

I have not had the genetic testing done with any of my pregnancies and I don't plan to have it this time either. I have heard of so many woman who have been stressed with the results and finding out later that it wasn't an issue. I figure I don't want to stress myself anymore than I need to, plus it wouldn't change anything for me.


----------



## Sander

Sammyrose334 said:


> What are your guys’ opinions on the genetic testing? Boyfriend is against it for some reason but I’m wondering if I should have it done?

We haven’t done it because a) I hate bloodwork :haha: b) it wouldn’t make a difference for us and c) they can have false positives. However - I know lots of moms prefer to be prepared just in case and if it’s available to you and you want to do it then go for it! It totally depends on you I think. Like for us if it came back a chance of something being wrong I would spend my whole pregnancy being anxious about it, but lots of people do better knowing ahead of time and doing research/planning things out etc.


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> I have not had the genetic testing done with any of my pregnancies and I don't plan to have it this time either. I have heard of so many woman who have been stressed with the results and finding out later that it wasn't an issue. I figure I don't want to stress myself anymore than I need to, plus it wouldn't change anything for me.

That’s so true !!!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Babybump87 said:


> We are opting for all testing that’s available to us. My niece was born 7 weeks early with Down Syndrome ( no one had any idea despite serval scans throughout the pregnancy and sister never opted for testing ). Niece sadly passed away due to compilations. So it’s something very close to my heart .
> 
> Can I ask why he is so against it ? I mean each to their own just wondering haha x

He also said it is added stress we don’t need!

I’m so sorry about your niece <3


----------



## Bloblo

We will do genetic testing! Did for both my girls and will surely do it again. In my opinion it changes a lot. Wouldn't change my decision on whether or not to keep the baby, but would change the prep phase for sure. It also catches some syndromes with heart defects and can save your baby's life if there are some surgeries to be done in-utero or would actually change my choice of hospital and my choice of obgyn to use. I know zero about special needs kids and would need to read up a lot if the tests indicate anything like that - I think it is difficult to deal with when it comes as a surprise in that initial pp phase with all the crazy hormones etc.
Nina's initial screening came back with a 1 in 400 chance of downs, but then the panorama test ruled it out a couple of weeks later. So I get the stress, but I am a planner so it's all worth it to me.


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> He also said it is added stress we don’t need!
> 
> I’m so sorry about your niece <3

Thank you . 

It is defiantly added stress ! I personally am a worrier anyway when it comes to my children especially and any results wouldn’t change anything for us either would merely give us a heads up like @Sander said to better plan and research . I know not every test is 100% accurate either! 

Do what you feel is right for yourself and baby xx


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> We will do genetic testing! Did for both my girls and will surely do it again. In my opinion it changes a lot. Wouldn't change my decision on whether or not to keep the baby, but would change the prep phase for sure. It also catches some syndromes with heart defects and can save your baby's life if there are some surgeries to be done in-utero or would actually change my choice of hospital and my choice of obgyn to use. I know zero about special needs kids and would need to read up a lot if the tests indicate anything like that - I think it is difficult to deal with when it comes as a surprise in that initial pp phase with all the crazy hormones etc.
> Nina's initial screening came back with a 1 in 400 chance of downs, but then the panorama test ruled it out a couple of weeks later. So I get the stress, but I am a planner so it's all worth it to me.

This is exactly how I feel too but you wrote it so much better ! xx


----------



## Cinnamon88

I'm 10 weeks 1 day today. My appt for the nipt test is Friday. I'm excited. I also bought a Doppler but having hard time finding heartbeat so I figure I try again tomorrow.


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> Thanks for updating the front Prettyinink - I’ve never had a pink stork by my name before!! :happydance:
> 
> Dream did your test get delivered yesterday? Maybe you’ll get results today! I can’t remember, what are you hoping for? Anyone else going to do early gender tests or is that everyone for now?

Sorry I'm a bit ignorant on the subject but how do you know your babys gender so early? Is it bloodwork? Congratulations!!! Xx


----------



## Sander

MrsT116 said:


> Sorry I'm a bit ignorant on the subject but how do you know your babys gender so early? Is it bloodwork? Congratulations!!! Xx

Yes I did the SneakPeek clinical test - so you go in to the doctor’s office and they draw your blood. You can also do an at-home test with a lancet and send it in (I did this with my son last time). They say you can do it from 7 weeks pregnant now but I waited a couple extra weeks because I haven’t had a dating scan yet!

Here’s their website - I think it’s available in a lot of countries: Early Baby Gender Blood Test At Home | SneakPeek®


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> Yes I did the SneakPeek clinical test - so you go in to the doctor’s office and they draw your blood. You can also do an at-home test with a lancet and send it in (I did this with my son last time). They say you can do it from 7 weeks pregnant now but I waited a couple extra weeks because I haven’t had a dating scan yet!
> 
> Here’s their website - I think it’s available in a lot of countries: Early Baby Gender Blood Test At Home | SneakPeek®

Oh wow, I had no idea about this! You must be thrilled with your result! 
I have 2 DDs and would love a son but I really don't want to find out the gender in advance. DH really does though! Xx


----------



## Sander

MrsT116 said:


> Oh wow, I had no idea about this! You must be thrilled with your result!
> I have 2 DDs and would love a son but I really don't want to find out the gender in advance. DH really does though! Xx

Oh that’s hard when you each want something different! I’ve always wanted a daughter and this is for sure our last baby so I wanted lots of time to process having a 4th son if that’s what was in the cards for us. I feel like I’m having a hard time accepting our girl results though lol. I know it’s almost never wrong especially with a female result, but I’m afraid to get too attached to the idea before having a gender scan! :haha:

Maybe your hubby could find out and you could wait?


----------



## Babybump87

We didn’t find out with DD1 until she was born . DD2 we found out because we just moved into our new home and I wanted time to plan and well DS I just couldn’t wait hahaha . I’m not sure what to do this time around since s/he will be our last baby , I am way too impatient to wait though haha x 

@Sander have you told anyone yet or has it even sunk in !! Xx


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> We didn’t find out with DD1 until she was born . DD2 we found out because we just moved into our new home and I wanted time to plan and well DS I just couldn’t wait hahaha . I’m not sure what to do this time around since s/he will be our last baby , I am way too impatient to wait though haha x
> 
> @Sander have you told anyone yet or has it even sunk in !! Xx

I’ve heard staying team yellow is amazing but I have no self control to do that :rofl:

I’ve told the people who know we’re pregnant - the nicest part is people are excited for us and it’s like a new experience even though it’s our fourth baby. I found this picture I want to recreate for our announcement but tweak it a bit to include the gender once we are 100%! Once I get my exact dates I want to book a gender scan for early December and then announce after that.


----------



## MrsT116

We found out first time and were team yellow second time. I actually loved not knowing. But hubby would love for us to have a boy and I think like you said Sander, it gives him time for it to sink in if he's going to be the only male in a house full of girls :haha:
This will definitely be our last baby, my last pregnancy. Really torn as to what to do. I think if he knew I would cave and have to know too!!
Xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

We found out with DS1 but stayed team yellow with DS2....it made it a little different and my OH told me the sex at the birth. It was brilliant! 

We will be getting genetic testing done, will start with nipt and take it from there. Last time the genetic councillor offered to hide the sex on results but make up a wee gender announcement for us which the boys can open....so hopefully all is well and we get to do that this time [-o&lt;

We will be happy either way but I'd maybe be more comfortable with another boy....I know how they work :rofl:
We have to start from scratch again, all the baby things/clothes/cots/prams are long gone. 
This is our last try too xx


----------



## MrsT116

BabyBrain80 said:


> We found out with DS1 but stayed team yellow with DS2....it made it a little different and my OH told me the sex at the birth. It was brilliant!
> 
> We will be getting genetic testing done, will start with nipt and take it from there. Last time the genetic councillor offered to hide the sex on results but make up a wee gender announcement for us which the boys can open....so hopefully all is well and we get to do that this time [-o&lt;
> 
> We will be happy either way but I'd maybe be more comfortable with another boy....I know how they work :rofl:
> We have to start from scratch again, all the baby things/clothes/cots/prams are long gone.
> This is our last try too xx

Haha, I'm literally the same, I'm used to girls and how they work! I genuinely wouldn't mind either way but I guess it would be nice to have a boy. 
We are the same, my youngest is 6, almost 7, so all of our baby stuff is long gone! X


----------



## BabyBrain80

MrsT116 said:


> Haha, I'm literally the same, I'm used to girls and how they work! I genuinely wouldn't mind either way but I guess it would be nice to have a boy.
> We are the same, my youngest is 6, almost 7, so all of our baby stuff is long gone! X

The only good thing is we now know what we really need so hopefully won't accumulate a load of useless stuff! Hopefully :haha:

Sorry I never introduced myself but I have been reading along! 
Edd is around 2nd July but being older (41) I assume the birth may be earlier. I'm scared to even think that far ahead at the moment, so just one step at a time!!


----------



## MrsT116

Ps. So excited I seem to have the start of my first dye stealer FRER today at 16dpo :)


----------



## BabyBrain80

MrsT116 said:


> Ps. So excited I seem to have the start of my first dye stealer FRER today at 16dpo :)
> 
> View attachment 1103216

Oooh fantastic!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## MrsT116

Where abouts in the world is everyone from? I know a few have said they are from Canada. 
I'm from the UK xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

I'm in Scotland x


----------



## Bloblo

Im South African, living in Poland


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Tomorrow I go in for prenatal care. Found a place that will take me without insurance until I can get on medicaid. Hopefully everything will go alright. Nervously waiting to see if I’ll get miring sickness. I had it for a couple of months with my daughter and almost my whole pregnancy with my son.

Edit- I’m boring I’m in America. XD


----------



## Sander

That’s great you’ve been able to get in so early Yoshi! My first appointment with my midwife isn’t until November. My ultrasound is tomorrow morning though!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

If you’d answer this question for me please. :)

Would it be weird if


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> I’ve heard staying team yellow is amazing but I have no self control to do that :rofl:
> 
> I’ve told the people who know we’re pregnant - the nicest part is people are excited for us and it’s like a new experience even though it’s our fourth baby. I found this picture I want to recreate for our announcement but tweak it a bit to include the gender once we are 100%! Once I get my exact dates I want to book a gender scan for early December and then announce after that.
> 
> View attachment 1103213

aww love the announcement ! 

Totally get you ! When I was pregnant with DS it was just a totally different feeling ! We are going to announce after our 12 week scan .


----------



## Babybump87

BabyBrain80 said:


> We found out with DS1 but stayed team yellow with DS2....it made it a little different and my OH told me the sex at the birth. It was brilliant!
> 
> We will be getting genetic testing done, will start with nipt and take it from there. Last time the genetic councillor offered to hide the sex on results but make up a wee gender announcement for us which the boys can open....so hopefully all is well and we get to do that this time [-o&lt;
> 
> We will be happy either way but I'd maybe be more comfortable with another boy....I know how they work :rofl:
> We have to start from scratch again, all the baby things/clothes/cots/prams are long gone.
> This is our last try too xx

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy . 

aww think of all the fun shopping trips for baby things either way ! We have everything for either gender but I know I will still buy clothes like there’s no tomorrow hahahx x


----------



## Babybump87

I’m also in the UK .


----------



## Sammyrose334

I’m in America. When do you ladies start buying for baby? Last pregnancy I started buying clothes right away and then had the miscarriage so now I’m worried to start buying early again.


----------



## Bloblo

I guess that depends what you need to buy. If you need to get everything I'd say I'd start around the 20w mark. But personally I don't need much (maybe a new bassinet) and a couple of outfits and some diapers. So I won't start buying until after 30w. Nothing wrong with getting a few smaller things early just to get excited though :haha:
I have a lot of blue and red newborn clothes as I was sure my first would be a boy and I just love boy clothes. We bought so much at around the 12w mark. The girls didn't mind wearing blue one bit (and still mostly dress in boy clothes) :haha:


----------



## Sammyrose334

That’s true. I need everything as this is our first pregnancy. I want to start buying clothes already so bad but I refrained myself so far. Once I hit the 12 week mark then I will probably start buying items. :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

I'm in America too. This pregnancy I have already bought a set of onsies. I will wait to buy more until I know the gender. If it's a boy I need to get a lot of new things because we donated a lot of my son's clothes a few years back. If it's a girl we wouldn't need as much because I have a few things from my girls. I already have the big things: crib, stroller, car seat, playpen.


----------



## Sander

With my 2 middle boys we bought basically nothing because I had so much from my oldest. This time I’m planning on buying a couple of things after my scan tomorrow - then waiting until we officially know she’s a girl to buy some more stuff :haha: Because my kids are all close together we have sooooo much baby stuff we really don’t need anything in regards to gear. My dad also upgraded my youngest’s car seat for us so his infant seat is ready to go. It saved us a ton of money to reuse all this stuff, but I’m also so ready to start getting rid of things once this baby grows out of it! I feel like a baby gear hoarder :rofl:


----------



## Dream143r

Don't mind me over here. Just drowning in my gender disappointment sorrows. Got the results this evening. It's a girl.


----------



## Sander

Dream143r said:


> Don't mind me over here. Just drowning in my gender disappointment sorrows. Got the results this evening. It's a girl.

Sorry Dream :( I’ve been there (multiple times!) Be kind to yourself. I found picking a name always helped my GD and helped me bond with the baby :hugs:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Probably a dumb question but how do you find out so soon what you are having?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@totally came on here to see what ure sneak peak results were @Sander and I'm so happy for you ure getting the girl u so wanted. So exciting. Congratulations hon. 
Do u think she will be ure last or do u think ure go on to have any more in the future. Bit of a stupid question to ask when pregnant because I was adamant Harley wud be my last but I definitely want to try for one final baby. I want to stay team yellow but if we are blessed I bet I end up caving and getting a gender scan lol. 
I wud love another boy so we have 3 boys close in age but wud be happy if it was a girl. The girl clothes are so adorable.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@BabyBrain80 so happy to see u here hon. Really happy ure finally getting ure rainbow. 
Regarding all the testing we have decided if we are blessed with anther baby when we start ttc again we won't be having it. It caused so much unnecessary stress for us when we got the high risk results. Our baby is healthy and I now feel I waisted my whole pregnancy worrying. So won't be bothering next time. Can understand u wanting it tho and I pray it all goes well this time around. U got this hon. 
I wud love another boy too and I'm saving everything just in case. 
Wishing u a very happy and very healthy 9 months hon. 


@Dream143r 
Sorry u didn't get the results u wanted. I'm sure u will feel alot better in the weeks to come. She will be beautiful.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Also @Sander can't believe ure already 9 weeks that has gone so so fast. Its crazy how fast it all goes. Blink and u miss it. Enjoy hon.


----------



## Bloblo

@Dream143r So sorry about your gender disappointment. I've been there and itbis hard and such a complicated feeling :hugs: :hugs:
Just know that there is nothing different about raising a girl. They are just as crazy, just as rough and in the case of my girls, just as into diggers, cars, dirt and wrestling as boys. 
That being said, take some time to grieve the loss of the idea of having a boy. Feel free to rant here if you need to. :hugs:


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> @totally came on here to see what ure sneak peak results were @Sander and I'm so happy for you ure getting the girl u so wanted. So exciting. Congratulations hon.
> Do u think she will be ure last or do u think ure go on to have any more in the future. Bit of a stupid question to ask when pregnant because I was adamant Harley wud be my last but I definitely want to try for one final baby. I want to stay team yellow but if we are blessed I bet I end up caving and getting a gender scan lol.
> I wud love another boy so we have 3 boys close in age but wud be happy if it was a girl. The girl clothes are so adorable.

Thank you! No this was our last baby either way. I’ll be delivering by section again and the surgeon who did my last one said one more and that’s it. I don’t think we want more than 4 either - I already feel like 3 is a lot :haha: We kind of wanted an even number so if we went for 5 that would mean going for 6 and I’m just not cut out for that :rofl:


----------



## Babybump87

Dream143r said:


> Don't mind me over here. Just drowning in my gender disappointment sorrows. Got the results this evening. It's a girl.

Sorry your disappointed !
I’m sure this will pass as the pregnancy goes on and you start buying / picking out names ! Hugs xx


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Thank you! No this was our last baby either way. I’ll be delivering by section again and the surgeon who did my last one said one more and that’s it. I don’t think we want more than 4 either - I already feel like 3 is a lot :haha: We kind of wanted an even number so if we went for 5 that would mean going for 6 and I’m just not cut out for that :rofl:

Ohh I totally feel like 3 is a lot some days but also felt someone was missing, I didn’t like the idea of DD2 being a middle child either ! So this is gonna be so crazy with 4 right ??!! 

There’s no way we are going for a 5/6 baby either .


----------



## Babybump87

Had my first midwife appointment today . Went well ! Had bloods done etc . Booked for my scan , couldn’t give me the date have to wait for a letter because I opted for the NT scan / bloods .

Not going to see a midwife now until 18 weeks and then 28 weeks which I find totally crazy . Just because it’s my 4th baby ! Every pregnancy is different and in my opinion should not make a difference what Number pregnancy is it ! But hey ho !

9 weeks today Woop !


----------



## Sander

Had my scan this morning - baby measured 10 weeks on the dot. Heartrate 172, gave a little wave :) The picture really didn’t turn out, lol


----------



## Sander

Ok so I couldn’t make out the picture because I got the head and the butt wrong LOL. For some reason I thought he printed the picture mirrored, but he didn’t. So I actually asked where the placenta was (for science :haha: ) and he showed me while he was doing it. I circled where it was and then mirrored the image as I did with my other pics because each scan was abdominal and the images are flipped. So according to Ramzi this baby is opposite to the boys!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

My appointment is today. I’m super nervous.


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Had my scan this morning - baby measured 10 weeks on the dot. Heartrate 172, gave a little wave :) The picture really didn’t turn out, lol
> 
> View attachment 1103264

aww hello baby girl !! xx


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Ok so I couldn’t make out the picture because I got the head and the butt wrong LOL. For some reason I thought he printed the picture mirrored, but he didn’t. So I actually asked where the placenta was (for science :haha: ) and he showed me while he was doing it. I circled where it was and then mirrored the image as I did with my other pics because each scan was abdominal and the images are flipped. So according to Ramzi this baby is opposite to the boys!
> 
> View attachment 1103266

wow that’s so crazy !!


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> My appointment is today. I’m super nervous.

Good luck for your appointment


----------



## Sander

How was your appointment Yoshi?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

My appointment was good. They did blood work and will get back to me with it in the next few days. They want me to go back in 4 weeks and they are going to schedule for me to have a early ultrasound.


----------



## Sander

YoshiPikachu said:


> My appointment was good. They did blood work and will get back to me with it in the next few days. They want me to go back in 4 weeks and they are going to schedule for me to have a early ultrasound.

Nice! It’s always exciting to see baby :)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## crazy4baby09

I'm doing ok. My nausea is back and I am pretty tired. I have my first midwife appt next week. I am trying to decide if I should schedule a gender ultrasound next week or wait another week when I will be 14 weeks. Im really impatient so I'm leaning towards next week. I found out at 13 weeks with my last baby and it was easy to see.


----------



## Sander

crazy4baby09 said:


> I'm doing ok. My nausea is back and I am pretty tired. I have my first midwife appt next week. I am trying to decide if I should schedule a gender ultrasound next week or wait another week when I will be 14 weeks. Im really impatient so I'm leaning towards next week. I found out at 13 weeks with my last baby and it was easy to see.

That’s so exciting! Sorry about the nausea though - mine has faded a bit but I’ve heard a few people recently getting it back around 12 weeks. I booked a gender scan for Dec 4 - I’ll be about 15.5 weeks. If a clinic near you does it at 13 and is accurate I would do it!


----------



## MrsT116

Morning!!! 
Do u guys think this is an issue or am I just being obsessive and OTT:headspin:??? 
I can't really see any progression in my FRERs from 15dpo. I did do another digi this morning and it's flipped to 2-3 weeks which makes me feel better. Today's FRER looks exactly the same at 18dpo as it did at 16dpo. 
Please help a crazy lady out :haha:

Ps I have no idea why my photos always upload sideways. Very annoying xx


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> Had my scan this morning - baby measured 10 weeks on the dot. Heartrate 172, gave a little wave :) The picture really didn’t turn out, lol
> 
> View attachment 1103264

Oh wow, amazing pic <3


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Physically, I'm doing ok. Finding the HB daily with my doppler. Got my genetic testing scheduled for November 8th. Mainly just business as usual.
Mentally, I'm stressed af. Quick back story, at 2am on Saturday morning, my SO discovered our hot water heater had a leak. A couple techs were able to come out and fix it at noon, but there's several sq ft of floor boards that are gonna need to be torn up. Saturday was also DS2's BDay party. During the party, 64yo, alcoholic FIL had a seizure and we had to call an ambulance. They ended up taking him to the hospital and released him that evening. As far as we know/can tell, it seems it was cuz of alcohol withdrawl; he hadn't had anything to drink all day. Then, just after midnight, SO woke me up to tell me 90% of the basement had no power. We also discovered there was no power to the fridge and dishwasher on the main level. We were able to plus the fridge and our chest freezers into different outlets and Thank God the washer and dryer are still working. We had electrician out today to do diagnostic and he'll be back on Friday to hopefully fix everything. Also, between waking up for work on Friday and going to bed on Saturday, I literally only gone one hour of sleep in that 38 hour span. Thinking about it all still makes me exhausted and shaky, but I keep trying to stay calm and remind myself this is out of my control right now and it'll be fixed soon. -.-


----------



## MrsT116

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Physically, I'm doing ok. Finding the HB daily with my doppler. Got my genetic testing scheduled for November 8th. Mainly just business as usual.
> Mentally, I'm stressed af. Quick back story, at 2am on Saturday morning, my SO discovered our hot water heater had a leak. A couple techs were able to come out and fix it at noon, but there's several sq ft of floor boards that are gonna need to be torn up. Saturday was also DS2's BDay party. During the party, 64yo, alcoholic FIL had a seizure and we had to call an ambulance. They ended up taking him to the hospital and released him that evening. As far as we know/can tell, it seems it was cuz of alcohol withdrawl; he hadn't had anything to drink all day. Then, just after midnight, SO woke me up to tell me 90% of the basement had no power. We also discovered there was no power to the fridge and dishwasher on the main level. We were able to plus the fridge and our chest freezers into different outlets and Thank God the washer and dryer are still working. We had electrician out today to do diagnostic and he'll be back on Friday to hopefully fix everything. Also, between waking up for work on Friday and going to bed on Saturday, I literally only gone one hour of sleep in that 38 hour span. Thinking about it all still makes me exhausted and shaky, but I keep trying to stay calm and remind myself this is out of my control right now and it'll be fixed soon. -.-

Oh wow. That sounds like such a crappy and stressful few days! Is your FIL OK now? How long will it take to sort the floorboards?
When were you able to start picking up a hb on your doppler by the way? I had one for my first pregnancy but that was 10 years ago and I can't remember when I was able to detect anything.
Hope you manage to have a relaxing rest of the week to counteract the stress :hugs:xx


----------



## Bloblo

All going ok here. The nausea has been hitting me hard so I finally just decided to screw it and I am starting my pregnancy leave today! No more work for me! :dance:

Leila (my 3 yr old) goes to preschool and Nina (my 18m old) is home every day - some days dh looks after her, sometimes FIL, and 2 mornings a week I have a nanny. I think for now I will keep the nanny just to have some time to rest, but dh and FIL can have more time to work and the rest of the week I will take care of Nina. I am quite excited to have the time to spend with her (even if I do feel like death from morning sickness).


----------



## Bloblo

MrsT116 said:


> Morning!!!
> Do u guys think this is an issue or am I just being obsessive and OTT:headspin:???
> I can't really see any progression in my FRERs from 15dpo. I did do another digi this morning and it's flipped to 2-3 weeks which makes me feel better. Today's FRER looks exactly the same at 18dpo as it did at 16dpo.
> Please help a crazy lady out :haha:
> 
> Ps I have no idea why my photos always upload sideways. Very annoying xx
> 
> View attachment 1103274

The progression will slow after 14dpo, so all normal! These tests are not really designed for progression, but I get how hard it is to stop. I like to continue testing until I see the hook effect, but this time managed to stop myself at 18dpo only because I ran out of tests. :haha:
But no, please don't worry about progression on hpt's! Way too many variables that can impact that!


----------



## Bloblo

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Physically, I'm doing ok. Finding the HB daily with my doppler. Got my genetic testing scheduled for November 8th. Mainly just business as usual.
> Mentally, I'm stressed af. Quick back story, at 2am on Saturday morning, my SO discovered our hot water heater had a leak. A couple techs were able to come out and fix it at noon, but there's several sq ft of floor boards that are gonna need to be torn up. Saturday was also DS2's BDay party. During the party, 64yo, alcoholic FIL had a seizure and we had to call an ambulance. They ended up taking him to the hospital and released him that evening. As far as we know/can tell, it seems it was cuz of alcohol withdrawl; he hadn't had anything to drink all day. Then, just after midnight, SO woke me up to tell me 90% of the basement had no power. We also discovered there was no power to the fridge and dishwasher on the main level. We were able to plus the fridge and our chest freezers into different outlets and Thank God the washer and dryer are still working. We had electrician out today to do diagnostic and he'll be back on Friday to hopefully fix everything. Also, between waking up for work on Friday and going to bed on Saturday, I literally only gone one hour of sleep in that 38 hour span. Thinking about it all still makes me exhausted and shaky, but I keep trying to stay calm and remind myself this is out of my control right now and it'll be fixed soon. -.-

So much stress! Thinking of you, hoping all settles soon :hugs:


----------



## MrsT116

Bloblo said:


> The progression will slow after 14dpo, so all normal! These tests are not really designed for progression, but I get how hard it is to stop. I like to continue testing until I see the hook effect, but this time managed to stop myself at 18dpo only because I ran out of tests. :haha:
> But no, please don't worry about progression on hpt's! Way too many variables that can impact that!

Thank you :)


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> I'm doing ok. My nausea is back and I am pretty tired. I have my first midwife appt next week. I am trying to decide if I should schedule a gender ultrasound next week or wait another week when I will be 14 weeks. Im really impatient so I'm leaning towards next week. I found out at 13 weeks with my last baby and it was easy to see.

Always sooo exciting getting gender scan ! We won’t find out ourselves until 20 weeks x


----------



## crazy4baby09

So much going on! I hope everything gets sorted soon and you will be able to catch up on rest. I know how stressful having the water heater go is. Last year our water heater rusted out and flooded our basement, we had to get rid of a good amount of things that got water damaged. Thankfully we have carpet down there and my husband bought and industrial fan the goes under the carpet to dry it. He also used a shop vac to get up all the standing water. Between both of those things it took about 5 days to finally get it dried out down there.


----------



## Sander

Oh MrsT if you go to near the very beginning of the thread I posted almost the exact same thing lol. Same advice - eventually the dye varies and the tests aren’t good for progression anymore! I would test for hook effect at some point too - that always stops my testing. 

Prettyinink - what a disaster! I’m so sorry, that’s a terrible few days. Hope your FIL is ok! 

Glad you’re able to go on leave Bloblo! Although it’s not technically time off when you have kids already :rofl: Hopefully you can get some rest.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Currently dealing with my husband who doesn’t know that I’m pregnant. Been staying at a DV shelter for almost 2 weeks. My husband is super unstable and emotionally abusive. He sent me 25 text messages yesterday saying, 1 threatening email, called - 10 times and left 1 threatening Voice Mail. I haven’t answered him at all. I’m so glad I left when I did because it would be a nightmare having to live with his abuse while pregnant. I don’t plan on telling him at all. He doesn’t need to be around a baby at all.


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> Currently dealing with my husband who doesn’t know that I’m pregnant. Been staying at a DV shelter for almost 2 weeks. My husband is super unstable and emotionally abusive. He sent me 25 text messages yesterday saying, 1 threatening email, called - 10 times and left 1 threatening Voice Mail. I haven’t answered him at all. I’m so glad I left when I did because it would be a nightmare having to live with his abuse while pregnant. I don’t plan on telling him at all. He doesn’t need to be around a baby at all.

Oh wow so sorry your going through this but amazing you had the courage to leave him ! I hope things get better for you . I agree he doesn’t seem like the kinds of person I would want around my newborn either ! 

Stay safe hunny xx


----------



## Bloblo

YoshiPikachu said:


> Currently dealing with my husband who doesn’t know that I’m pregnant. Been staying at a DV shelter for almost 2 weeks. My husband is super unstable and emotionally abusive. He sent me 25 text messages yesterday saying, 1 threatening email, called - 10 times and left 1 threatening Voice Mail. I haven’t answered him at all. I’m so glad I left when I did because it would be a nightmare having to live with his abuse while pregnant. I don’t plan on telling him at all. He doesn’t need to be around a baby at all.

So sorry that you are in this situation. Good on you for being brave enough to leave! You can always rant here, it's a safe space :hugs: Wish I could do more to help, but please know that I am thinking of you. <3


----------



## Sander

Oh my goodness Yoshi I’m so sorry you’re going through that! So glad you’re able to be at a shelter and hope things calm down soon. Big hugs to you and your little ones :hugs:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Thanks. My kids are with their dad’s family so I don’t have to worry about them. They have a different dad. I’m going to try and file a police report today so I can get a restraining order and get taken off of the lease of the apartment.


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> Thanks. My kids are with their dad’s family so I don’t have to worry about them. They have a different dad. I’m going to try and file a police report today so I can get a restraining order and get taken off of the lease of the apartment.

So glad you don’t have to worry about your children must take so much pressure of you . I hope the police report goes well and you find somewhere else to live soon . 

Yes for sure we are all here too ! 

I love these pregnancy groups and BnB in general . Everyone is so nice and supportive x


----------



## MrsT116

YoshiPikachu said:


> Currently dealing with my husband who doesn’t know that I’m pregnant. Been staying at a DV shelter for almost 2 weeks. My husband is super unstable and emotionally abusive. He sent me 25 text messages yesterday saying, 1 threatening email, called - 10 times and left 1 threatening Voice Mail. I haven’t answered him at all. I’m so glad I left when I did because it would be a nightmare having to live with his abuse while pregnant. I don’t plan on telling him at all. He doesn’t need to be around a baby at all.

Oh Yoshi that's terrible!! I echo what the others have said, well done for getting out of there and looking after yourself for you and your baby. I hope you can get the restraining order sorted quickly :hugs:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

My Shelter advocate helped me set up an appointment for Friday to have someone help me file for a restraining order.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

MrsT - We assume he's alright, since he was discharged. Him and my SO are not on the best terms and any news we hear about him is usually from SO's aunt. We haven't really heard anything, so I guess no news is good news?
Probably won't take long to deal with the floorboards. They're not real wood, so I'm just gonna rip up what's warped, since it's all in just one small hallway and maybe put down one of those carpets that you'd have at a front door for the time being.
I heard the HB for the first time at 8w4d.

Bloblo - Sorry about the nausea, but yay for early mat leave. How long does the government allow you to be on leave?

Yoshi - Sorry so that you're having to deal with all of that. Good for you for leaving and getting help ASAP though. Sending you lots of love and thoughts.


----------



## Bloblo

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Bloblo - Sorry about the nausea, but yay for early mat leave. How long does the government allow you to be on leave?.

I'm know this'll make you all consider moving to Poland :haha: We get 100% paid pregnancy leave for the full pregnancy (we can take it whenever we want or feel bad). Then 80% paid maternity leave for 1 year after giving birth. And then if you want to have unpaid leave, you can take 3 more years with job security (they have to reemploy you on the same or better conditions and cannot fire you within 6 months of your return from maternity leave). So my plan is to return around September of 2023 (I also have some normal vacation leave saved up as we get 26 days of that per year and it contonues to accumulate during maternity leave too).


----------



## YoshiPikachu

My husband is going down. He threw out almost all of my stuff illegal because it hasn’t been long enough that he can legally do it. Now he’s trying to illegally sell my electronics.


----------



## crazy4baby09

I'm so sorry you are having to deal with all of this! I hope everything gets worked out soon with the restraining order and your things.


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> I'm know this'll make you all consider moving to Poland :haha: We get 100% paid pregnancy leave for the full pregnancy (we can take it whenever we want or feel bad). Then 80% paid maternity leave for 1 year after giving birth. And then if you want to have unpaid leave, you can take 3 more years with job security (they have to reemploy you on the same or better conditions and cannot fire you within 6 months of your return from maternity leave). So my plan is to return around September of 2023 (I also have some normal vacation leave saved up as we get 26 days of that per year and it contonues to accumulate during maternity leave too).

Wow that’s amazing !! The UK is bad compared to Poland !


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> My husband is going down. He threw out almost all of my stuff illegal because it hasn’t been long enough that he can legally do it. Now he’s trying to illegally sell my electronics.

Oh dear so sorry lovely ! I hope you can get some of your things back ? He’s getting himself into more trouble ! You will be fine though things will work out for you!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Babybump87 said:


> Oh dear so sorry lovely ! I hope you can get some of your things back ? He’s getting himself into more trouble ! You will be fine though things will work out for you!

Yeah I was able to find the quilt my grandma made me which is the more important thing. My pictures I can also have reprinted because I have them all online.


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> Yeah I was able to find the quilt my grandma made me which is the more important thing. My pictures I can also have reprinted because I have them all online.

I am glad you managed to find that !


----------



## Babybump87

Woop got my 12 week scan on 22 November ! I will be 12 weeks 6 days going by the early scan or 13 weeks 2 days by my last AF and what the midwife seems to be going by


----------



## Sander

Yay for your scan date BabyBump!

My middle son hurt his wrist so DH had to take him to the hospital :wacko: I’d guess he’ll need an x-ray which obviously I couldn’t go in with him which is why DH went instead. I feel so bad - I was holding his hand at the library and telling him it was time to go. He didn’t want to leave the lego table so he dropped to the floor but I was still holding his hand so all the weight went to his wrist and I heard a little pop :dohh: Hoping it’s just a sprain but he was so sensitive not letting us touch it or move it at all so I wouldn’t be surprised if he needs a cast. Poor guy, he’s definitely my accident prone child. This is his 2nd emergency visit in the past 6 months


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Yay for your scan date BabyBump!
> 
> My middle son hurt his wrist so DH had to take him to the hospital :wacko: I’d guess he’ll need an x-ray which obviously I couldn’t go in with him which is why DH went instead. I feel so bad - I was holding his hand at the library and telling him it was time to go. He didn’t want to leave the lego table so he dropped to the floor but I was still holding his hand so all the weight went to his wrist and I heard a little pop :dohh: Hoping it’s just a sprain but he was so sensitive not letting us touch it or move it at all so I wouldn’t be surprised if he needs a cast. Poor guy, he’s definitely my accident prone child. This is his 2nd emergency visit in the past 6 months

ahh poor fella ! Fingers crossed it’s nothing too serious and he will be ok in a few days !


----------



## Babybump87

Oh gosh DD2 has come down with a bug ! She’s not ate all day saying she’s got pains and slept . She’s been looking forward to this weekend so much with Halloween and seeing family . Fingers crossed she will be ok in the morning and no one else feel unwell !


----------



## crazy4baby09

I had this happen with my little sister ( I'm 23 yrs older than her) she dropped while I was holding her hand and we heard a pop. In her case the bones in her forearm moved they called it something like milk maid elbow. She didn't want anyone touching her hand or arm. They were able to put it back in place easily nothing broken. I've had the same thing happen with my daughter. I hope it's something simple with your little one and that he feels better soon!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Today I booked a gender scan for Sunday when I will be 13 weeks. I am so nervous and excited! I had a scan at the same place with my last baby at 13 weeks exactly and it was very clear she was a girl, I really hope it will be easy to tell this time too.


----------



## Sander

Yes Crazy that’s what it was! Nursemaid elbow. Thankfully they were able to set it quickly and he instantly felt better. He was also thrilled that he got a popsicle, lol :haha:

So exciting about your scan Sunday! I’ll be watching for an update :)

BabyBump hope your little one feels better and no one else gets sick!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I’m honestly surprised neither of my kids have pulled an arm out of the socket or something because when they were younger then were throw themselves down hard while I was holding their hand. Used to scare me.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Hope you ladies are all doing good. I’m impatiently waiting for my ultrasound on the 3rd. I keep having dreams that I am having a miscarriage. It is horrible & now I’m scared this ultrasound I’m going to hear those words “baby no longer has a heartbeat..” I’m trying so hard to think positive but it’s honestly hard. My pregnancy symptoms come and go every day so when I don’t have any I start to panic.


----------



## crazy4baby09

I'm so glad that it is was an easy fix and that he is feeling better!


----------



## crazy4baby09

I understand how you are feeling! I have felt that way this whole pregnancy. Even after having an ultrasound at 9 weeks I'm still nervous that I will go to the scan on Sunday and be told that the baby passed. My kids will be with us so it makes me extra nervous in case there would be bad news.


----------



## Sammyrose334

crazy4baby09 said:


> I understand how you are feeling! I have felt that way this whole pregnancy. Even after having an ultrasound at 9 weeks I'm still nervous that I will go to the scan in Sunday and be told that the baby passed. My kids will be with us so it makes me extra nervous in case there would be bad news.

Glad to hear that I’m not the only one feeling this way! <3 thank you.


----------



## Sander

Yes Yoshi I don’t know why kids have to do that :dohh:

Sorry you’re feeling so much anxiety Sammy. I can’t remember - I know you lost a baby in June :hugs: do you have any other children? I had the worst anxiety with my oldest. It got a bit easier with each baby but that worry never really goes away. Try not to think about it, the 3rd will be here in no time!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> Yes Yoshi I don’t know why kids have to do that :dohh:
> 
> Sorry you’re feeling so much anxiety Sammy. I can’t remember - I know you lost a baby in June :hugs: do you have any other children? I had the worst anxiety with my oldest. It got a bit easier with each baby but that worry never really goes away. Try not to think about it, the 3rd will be here in no time!

Thank you. I don’t have any other children. I’m trying, just hoping that they days go by fast lol.


----------



## MrsT116

Sammyrose334 said:


> Glad to hear that I’m not the only one feeling this way! <3 thank you.

I'm also very nervous. After 5 losses I'm struggling to feel confidence that things are going to work out. So desperate for everything to be OK. I have scan on 5th. Hopefully both of us get good news this week xxx


----------



## Sammyrose334

MrsT116 said:


> I'm also very nervous. After 5 losses I'm struggling to feel confidence that things are going to work out. So desperate for everything to be OK. I have scan on 5th. Hopefully both of us get good news this week xxx

I really hope so! <3


----------



## Bloblo

Im on the worry train right there with you all! My first scan will be the 3rd. My previous mc in Jul/Aug was right at the 9w mark and we did actually see the heartbeat at first scan around 7w. So I am not confident at all that even this first scan will make the anxiety less.
My symptoms are also coming and going, just the exhaustion is constant.


----------



## Babybump87

Wow I’ve been super anxious the last few days too despite my early scan . Ive just got this awful feeling since the bleeding stopped and I’ve no other pregnancy symptoms at all . I know this can be normal I didn’t have any symptoms with DD1. .

I hope it’s just all our nerves especially for you ladies having had previous losses :cloud9:. Good luck for your scan @MrsT116 .


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> Wow I’ve been super anxious the last few days too despite my early scan . Ive just got this awful feeling since the bleeding stopped and I’ve no other pregnancy symptoms at all . I know this can be normal I didn’t have any symptoms with DD1. .
> 
> I hope it’s just all our nerves especially for you ladies having had previous losses :cloud9:. Good luck for your scan @MrsT116 .

Thank you. These early weeks are such a worry!!! How long until your next scan babybump? Xxxx


----------



## MrsT116

Had beta hcg taken today, 2792. They said as long as its over 1000 they should be able to pick something up at my scan xx


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> Thank you. These early weeks are such a worry!!! How long until your next scan babybump? Xxxx

My next scan is on 22 November - only the 4 weeks to wait !


----------



## crazy4baby09

I had my ultrasound today. I was told they see a fibroid and to mention it to my doctor because they will want to monitor the size throughout the pregnancy. She said it is pretty common and doesn't hurt the baby, but I am having a hard time not freaking out about it. Has anyone had/ know of anyone who has had a fibroid while pregnant? The baby looked good and had a heart rate of 158. We were also able to see the baby yawn. It's looking like we are having a baby girl so if I remember correctly ramzi theory said girl, if so it was correct. In the first pic the white horseshoe is the labia. Second picture is the nub indicating girl. Third picture is just a cute profile pic


----------



## Sammyrose334

crazy4baby09 said:


> I had my ultrasound today. I was told they see a fibroid and to mention it to my doctor because they will want to monitor the size throughout the pregnancy. She said it is pretty common and doesn't hurt the baby, but I am having a hard time not freaking out about it. Has anyone had/ know of anyone who has had a fibroid while pregnant? The baby looked good and had a heart rate of 158. We were also able to see the baby yawn. It's looking like we are having a baby girl so if I remember correctly ramzi theory said girl, if so it was correct. In the first pic the white horseshoe is the labia. Second picture is the nub indicating girl. Third picture is just a cute profile pic
> 
> View attachment 1103359
> View attachment 1103360
> View attachment 1103361

So adorable!!! Seems so far everyone in this group is having girls! Hope I join on that train :) haha. I’ve never heard of those but I hope everything ends up being okay with it & it eventually shrinks!


----------



## Bloblo

@crazy4baby09 I remember a few ladies from previous pregnancy groups who had fibroids - never heard of it causing any issues for any of them. You can be sure that they would be clear with you if there was any danger, so try not to worry about it. Those pictures are great, can't believe she is already so big! Looooooove! :cloud9: Did you have any gender preference? 
I'm still a bit in 2 minds about gender. I love raising girls so much that I am mostly hoping for a 3rd girl. But before having kids I always pictured myself as a boy mom, so I dont want to be missing out on that experience (and this is definitely my last baby, we just don't have a big enough car or house for 4 and I can't imagine cross continental travelling with more than 3). I guess I'd actually be slightly disappointed with either gender :shrug:


----------



## crazy4baby09

@Bloblo that is reassuring to hear about the fibroids! I had always wanted another boy so that I would have 2 of each. But last March my mom passed away from cancer and since then I wanted a daughter so that I could name her after my mom. So going into this pregnancy I was happy with either one. My son was really hoping for a brother and he is a little upset that he gets a 3rd sister. This is our last baby so there is a little sadness that I won't have another son but it's not as bad as I thought it would be. My husband mentioned the possibility of adopting another son at some point so who knows. I just know this will be my last pregnancy.


----------



## Sander

Congrats crazy!!


----------



## MrsT116

Crazybaby amazing scan pics, congratulations xx


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> I had my ultrasound today. I was told they see a fibroid and to mention it to my doctor because they will want to monitor the size throughout the pregnancy. She said it is pretty common and doesn't hurt the baby, but I am having a hard time not freaking out about it. Has anyone had/ know of anyone who has had a fibroid while pregnant? The baby looked good and had a heart rate of 158. We were also able to see the baby yawn. It's looking like we are having a baby girl so if I remember correctly ramzi theory said girl, if so it was correct. In the first pic the white horseshoe is the labia. Second picture is the nub indicating girl. Third picture is just a cute profile pic
> 
> View attachment 1103359
> View attachment 1103360
> View attachment 1103361

Wow that’s crazy with the ramzi theory !! Aww look at the little tongue too ! Sooo cute ! Congratulations on your baby girl !!


----------



## Sander

Well my kids picked up a cold ](*,) I’m guessing they got it when DH took DS2 to the hospital for his arm because we haven’t been anywhere else. Of course my DH picks everything up too so it’s just me taking care of 4 babies :rofl: Luckily it’s just runny noses for them and they’re still in good spirits. My house is full of nasty tissues though :wacko:


----------



## crazy4baby09

I'm sorry your family is sick Sander! Hopefully they will get through it quickly!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Went in today to file a police report on my soon to be ex-husband. Friday I go in to file a restraining order and next week I have my ultrasound. Until then I’m trying to figure what I can do for constipation.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Do you ladies feel pregnant?? I’m struggling with feeling pregnant. Some days I’m nauseated but other days I feel completely normal. Also any one getting a belly bump yet??


----------



## Bloblo

I get bouts of nausea that make it quite difficult to forget about pregnancy. I also have muscle aches and extreme exhaustion. I think my symptoms this time round is much much harsher than in any of my previous pregnancies, so wondering if it's possibly a sign that it's a boy?
Im plus size, so will probably still be at least 4 months before the bump is there.
I'm currently sat on the couch with my 18m old asleep on me, she has low fever and we don't know what is wrong with her, so just keeping a close eye today today.


----------



## MrsT116

I don't have any real symptoms yet other than sore boobs, but I think I'm a few weeks behind a lot of you xx


----------



## MrsT116

Ended up having an early scan today at 5+4. 
Gestational sac and yolk sac but not fetal pole etc. Got to go back in a week for repeat scan. 
Is it normal at this stage to not pick up fetal pole? Worrying now - nothing new there :wacko:
Xx


----------



## Sander

Bloblo I’ve heard boy pregnancies can be opposite to your girl pregnancies in regards to nausea. But some people say they have exactly the same symptoms, so I think it depends! Headaches were always a big symptom for me with my boys. 

MrsT - I’ve never had a scan that early but I think they’re usually more of a cause for anxiety than anything else because you can’t see a heartbeat yet. I think it really varies what you can and can’t see at that gestation. Have you booked a repeat scan? I would try and wait until 7 weeks as you should be able to see the heartbeat by then!

I feel like I have a huge bump lol. Luckily it’s winter so I can still hide it under clothes. I’ve told a couple more people and will tell my friends next week - but we’re still going to wait until early December to do the official social media post.


----------



## Sammyrose334

MrsT116 said:


> Ended up having an early scan today at 5+4.
> Gestational sac and yolk sac but not fetal pole etc. Got to go back in a week for repeat scan.
> Is it normal at this stage to not pick up fetal pole? Worrying now - nothing new there :wacko:
> Xx

I would say it’s normal. I had one that early last pregnancy, went back a week later and seen baby with heartbeat.


----------



## Bloblo

MrsT116 said:


> Ended up having an early scan today at 5+4.
> Gestational sac and yolk sac but not fetal pole etc. Got to go back in a week for repeat scan.
> Is it normal at this stage to not pick up fetal pole? Worrying now - nothing new there :wacko:
> Xx

Perfectly normal! My ob told me earliest to see fetal pole is 6w, and heartbeat is expected around 7w. So all on track for you!


----------



## crazy4baby09

I still have tiredness and I am touchy. I also have some food aversions other than that I feel normal. I am plus size so I don't have a noticable bump others can see. I can see a difference though when I look down if that makes sense?
@MrsT116 my first scan this pregnancy was 5 weeks and a few days and they only saw a gestational sac and a yolk save by the middle of my 6th week you saw the fetal pole and heartbeat.


----------



## crazy4baby09

I decide to take a "bump pic" and I guess it may be seen as a bump. Like I said I'm plus size so no one probably notices lol


----------



## Sander

That’s definitely a bump Crazy! I love that top too


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Got some maternity clothes today. The nausea got morning sickness has started and I seriously hope it’s not as bad as last time.


----------



## Bloblo

Do any of you have a pregnancy journal?
Would love to follow along.

Mine is at:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/bloblo-is-having-another-rainbow-edd-12-june-2022.2487716/

I also have a parenting journal if you'd like to follow me long term. Link is in my signature below.


----------



## Babybump87

Will catch up on posts but I am livid ! Just checked to see if my booking in bloods etc have been uploaded online and they have , but my urine sample has came back positive for a UTI and needs antibiotics and a repeat test , Yet I’ve not had a call from anyone about this and they had the results 4 days ago (6 if you count the weekend) . So not happy with this !

Also does anyone know what RH +VE means ? I assume I am Rhesus positive but what does the VE mean ? Thanks ! xx


----------



## Bloblo

Babybump87 said:


> Will catch up on posts but I am livid ! Just checked to see if my booking in bloods etc have been uploaded online and they have , but my urine sample has came back positive for a UTI and needs antibiotics and a repeat test , Yet I’ve not had a call from anyone about this and they had the results 4 days ago (6 if you count the weekend) . So not happy with this !
> 
> Also does anyone know what RH +VE means ? I assume I am Rhesus positive but what does the VE mean ? Thanks ! xx

So frustrating that they didn't call you!
It does mean you are rhesus positive (the +ve is just the way they write positiVE or negatiVE). So lucky you wont need the rhogram shot.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Here my parenting call mom Journal.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/yoshipikachus-new-parenting-journal.2461575/


----------



## Sander

That sucks BabyBump - I get a lot of asymptomatic UTI’s during pregnancy. You can have them for weeks without even knowing, but I think normally it’s ok as long as you do find it and treat it.

I don’t have a pregnancy/parenting journal but I’ll check out all of yours!

Prettyinink - did you post your announcement yet? How were everyone’s reactions?

Afm not much to report, the older kids are a bit better today but my youngest had a rough day. Hoping it’s just a 24 hour thing.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Picture I took today. :)


----------



## MrsT116

Wow, beautiful bumps coming along there ladies xx


----------



## MrsT116

crazy4baby09 said:


> I still have tiredness and I am touchy. I also have some food aversions other than that I feel normal. I am plus size so I don't have a noticable bump others can see. I can see a difference though when I look down if that makes sense?
> @MrsT116 my first scan this pregnancy was 5 weeks and a few days and they only saw a gestational sac and a yolk save by the middle of my 6th week you saw the fetal pole and heartbeat.

Thank you. Makes me feel better to hear others having similar experiences and things working out xx


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> So frustrating that they didn't call you!
> It does mean you are rhesus positive (the +ve is just the way they write positiVE or negatiVE). So lucky you wont need the rhogram shot.

Ahh right totally get it now haha ! 

I’ve spoke to the midwife who is going to call me back … useless honestly


----------



## Dream143r

*Hi Everyone - I'm still pouting about having a girl.  *

Having my scan last week Friday was the tiniest bit helpful. Saw her little body, heartbeat and stubby limbs. I was measuring 1 day ahead 8w5d at the time which would make me 9w3d today and adjust my DD to June 5.

My next scan is November 23 at 12w2d. They saw a cyst on my left ovary during my scan, my family doc isn't too worried about it but they're going to monitor it anyways. If all goes well at my 12w scan I can quit the progesterone suppositories. They're really becoming a pain. It's not that difficult or anything, just an extra chore at night before I go to bed when I'm already exhausted.

I get transferred from my family doc to my OB at my first OB appt December 14, I'll be 15w2d by then. Seems like things are moving very quickly with this pregnancy. Thinking about potentially doing a social media announcement for Christmas.


----------



## Dream143r

Here she is...


----------



## Sander

Aw what a great scan Dream! 

Anyone feeling flutters yet? I’ve felt them a couple of times here and there. The ultrasound tech said I have a posterior placenta this time so I’m excited to be feeling her early! Especially when it’s just those little gas bubbles, not the karate kicks lol


----------



## crazy4baby09

Great scan Dream! I have thought I could feel the baby a few times but not 100%. I had my midwife appt this morning and all went well I mentioned the fibroid to her and she said that it may be one but she isn't concerned. The ultrasound that I had with the women's health clinic didn't show any. She did say they will check at my anatomy scan which will be at the end of December. She also told me that if there is a fibroid they will just monitor the size and that it won't affect the baby. I feel a lot better about it after talking with her. I am being referred to a doctor for my next visit since I'm considered high risk now that I am 35 and I have asthma, pcos, and hypothyroid. She said if the doctor is ok with me being seen by a midwife that I can come back to her. I had a midwife for my last 2 pregnancies but it seems like that isn't common given the health issues I have. They drew blood to check my A1C and tsh, I also had a pap smear and my flu vaccine. Next appointment is in 4 weeks.


----------



## Sammyrose334

My little baby!!! Has a strong heartbeat of 162 bpm and was very active. I am so happy. She showed me my placenta and said it’s was on the left side but this was through the tummy so does that mean it’s actually on the right side? Lol.


----------



## Bloblo

So my picture is not clear at all, but the doc was very happy with baby. Is 8w3d too late for ramzi theory? Scan was taken vaginally - any guesses would be appreciated. (I think the placenta is on the bottom right of pic when it's turned upright (as the writing is)).


----------



## Babybump87

Dream143r said:


> Here she is...
> View attachment 1103417

Ahhh so cute ! I’m glad your scan helped a tad ! I’m sure as your pregnancy progresses you will be fine !

I think you flip it @Sammyrose334 if it’s an abdominal scan !


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> So my picture is not clear at all, but the doc was very happy with baby. Is 8w3d too late for ramzi theory? Scan was taken vaginally - any guesses would be appreciated. (I think the placenta is on the bottom right of pic when it's turned upright (as the writing is)).
> 
> View attachment 1103426

I think I see where you mean with regards to the placenta ! I don’t think you flip a vaginal scan . So I think right means boy ? @Sander is good at guessing the ramzi !


----------



## Sammyrose334

Yess, that’s what I thought so if I flip it then it would be right side which would be boy! Which as soon as I seen their little face I instantly thought boy for some reason! Either way I am sooo happy and excited.


----------



## Sander

So exciting guys!! You are right abdominal is flipped but by Ramzi you both have girl guesses because boys are actually on the left. I believe Ramzi is good from 6-9 weeks. 

I will say though Sammy that your baby’s skull looks identical to my third son’s at this same gestation. I actually drew a line to compare my 3rd and 4th because the ultrasounds were within a day of each other and the skulls look quite different! But you technically can’t do skill theory until 12 weeks :p (My 3rd son is on the left, this baby on the right)


----------



## Sander

You know what Bloblo looking at yours again I think your placenta is actually on the left and because of the angle it looks more on the right. I outlined where I think it is - this would actually be a boy guess!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> So exciting guys!! You are right abdominal is flipped but by Ramzi you both have girl guesses because boys are actually on the left. I believe Ramzi is good from 6-9 weeks.
> 
> I will say though Sammy that your baby’s skull looks identical to my third son’s at this same gestation. I actually drew a line to compare my 3rd and 4th because the ultrasounds were within a day of each other and the skulls look quite different! But you technically can’t do skill theory until 12 weeks :p (My 3rd son is on the left, this baby on the right)
> 
> View attachment 1103427

Ohhhh, really?! When I googled it it had said boy is on the right girl is on the left! You are right they do look identical :) lol. I am hoping for a girl but like I said still so happy either way!!


----------



## Sander

Ok I am confused because I see what you’re seeing but the photos they include have the sides of the uterus labelled opposite (left is right and right is left), so I’m thinking they are saying left of your uterus but when you look at a photo it looks like the right?? I don’t know lol. I just go off the diagram pictures - and I had to double check the labels like 3 times because I’m so bad with lefts and rights, but they’re labelled opposite right?? :rofl:


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> Ok I am confused because I see what you’re seeing but the photos they include have the sides of the uterus labelled opposite (left is right and right is left), so I’m thinking they are saying left of your uterus but when you look at a photo it looks like the right?? I don’t know lol. I just go off the diagram pictures - and I had to double check the labels like 3 times because I’m so bad with lefts and rights, but they’re labelled opposite right?? :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1103430
> View attachment 1103431

Yeah I’m no good at that either!! Lol. Completely confused. I’m just going to go with what you said because you used it for all your pregnancies, right? Haha. :)


----------



## Sander

Sammyrose334 said:


> Yeah I’m no good at that either!! Lol. Completely confused. I’m just going to go with what you said because you used it for all your pregnancies, right? Haha. :)

Yes it worked for all 4 of mine :)


----------



## MrsT116

Awww so exciting seeing all these beautiful scan pictures :cloud9: congratulations to you all on your lovely little ones growing nicely. 
I really need to read up on this ramzi theory you all keep mentioning. Might be a good guessing game for us if we stay team yellow! Do you have to ask anything at the scan about position of things or just look at the pics? Xx


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sander - The announcement went well. Lots of excitement and congrats. :)

No proper bump for me yet either cuz I'm larger too. As for symptoms, just some carpal tunnel and a wee bit of sporadic boob pain. Also tired af a lot, but that's probably just cuz of working and moming. lol

So nice seeing everyone's scan pics. I have my next scan on the 8th, when I'll be almost 13 weeks. 

Also, I did a SneakPeek test on Monday night and dropped it in the mailbox on Tuesday morning. Haven't heard anything about it getting to Quebec yet, but I guess it's still early.


----------



## MrsT116

@PrettyInInk42 oooh exciting about the sneak peek test!!! What are you hoping for? How long does it usually take?


----------



## Babybump87

Oh this thread has suddenly become more exciting with all the scans and gender guesses !


----------



## PrettyInInk42

MrsT - Really want a girl. And I think it usually takes a couple weeks.


----------



## Sander

Yay for SneakPeek Pretty!! I’m so excited for you. I think for the 2 of us who sent it from Ontario it took a full week to get it back - so I’d expect you’d get results by Monday. You might get it earlier though because I think SneakPeek does results on the weekend and they use FedEx from Quebec who also deliver on the weekend. Did you get a tracking number?

MrsT ask them to show you where the placenta is/is forming! Then try and remember where on the scan it is so you can tell us when they print your picture.


----------



## Swisper

Could I join please? Baby is due 28th May. I have my 12 week scan in over a week. I'm 11 weeks on Saturday. Suffering from hyperemesis again since 7 weeks. 

This is my early scan just under 10 weeks. I can't believe how lively baby was, even at this stage!

I was reading about the Ramzi theory. Very interesting.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Swisper said:


> Could I join please? Baby is due 28th May. I have my 12 week scan in over a week. I'm 11 weeks on Saturday. Suffering from hyperemesis again since 7 weeks.
> 
> This is my early scan just under 10 weeks. I can't believe how lively baby was, even at this stage!
> 
> I was reading about the Ramzi theory. Very interesting.
> 
> View attachment 1103457

Hi & welcome!! Such a cute ultrasound photo! :)


----------



## Sammyrose334

Not sure if mine is quite a bump yet or not but definitely seems bigger today. Lol.


----------



## Swisper

Sammyrose334 said:


> Not sure if mine is quite a bump yet or not but definitely seems bigger today. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 1103459

Thank you Sammy ^^
Your bump is great! How many weeks are you?


----------



## Sander

Welcome Swisper! 

Awesome bump BabyBump :) It can definitely grow in spurts! I remember with my first waking up one day and it seemed like it grew overnight :haha:

I got a bump pic today too! I had to go shopping for a sweater for our family photos on Saturday so took a pic in it.


----------



## MrsT116

Aww lovely bumps :)
Welcome Swisper. Great scan pic! Xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

Welcome swisher! Cute scan pic! Loving all the bump pics!


----------



## Swisper

When are you all due? ^^


----------



## Sammyrose334

Swisper said:


> Thank you Sammy ^^
> Your bump is great! How many weeks are you?

Aww, thank you! I am 10 weeks. :) Due June 1st.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> Welcome Swisper!
> 
> Awesome bump BabyBump :) It can definitely grow in spurts! I remember with my first waking up one day and it seemed like it grew overnight :haha:
> 
> I got a bump pic today too! I had to go shopping for a sweater for our family photos on Saturday so took a pic in it.
> 
> View attachment 1103460

So cute!!!


----------



## crazy4baby09

I am due on May 8th I may have the baby sooner depending on how big the baby gets. I was induced at 39 weeks with my last and had difficulties getting her out (shoulder distocia) she was 8 lbs 12 oz. I was told at my appt they may end up doing a c section this time.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

So apparently I have an ultrasound tomorrow as well as next week. >.>
I due approximately June 20th.


----------



## Babybump87

Oo can’t wait for your results Pretty ! So exciting!

Welcome Swisper ! Sorry you’ve got HG again but what a cute little scan ! I am also 11 weeks on Saturday but pretty sure that will change at my 12 week scan !

aww cute bump pics ! I’ve not took any yet . Usually do after the 12 week scan .

I am slightly worried how big this baby may be . My girls were 8lb but DS was 9lb 8oz when he was born 6 days over , and I am only small framed and I literally couldn’t move near the end . He kept crowing and going back with each contraction . Midwife was going to call an emergency c section but thankfully he came. He didn’t cry for 1-2 minutes felt like forever because he swallowed a lot of blood and was vomiting it back up needless to say I want to avoid that ! So I will be asking for sweeps from 38 weeks and induction booked for 49 weeks if nothing . I am standing my ground with this one too ! X


----------



## MrsT116

YoshiPikachu said:


> So apparently I have an ultrasound tomorrow as well as next week. >.>
> I due approximately June 20th.

How did you get on with your scan yoshi?


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> Oo can’t wait for your results Pretty ! So exciting!
> 
> Welcome Swisper ! Sorry you’ve got HG again but what a cute little scan ! I am also 11 weeks on Saturday but pretty sure that will change at my 12 week scan !
> 
> aww cute bump pics ! I’ve not took any yet . Usually do after the 12 week scan .
> 
> I am slightly worried how big this baby may be . My girls were 8lb but DS was 9lb 8oz when he was born 6 days over , and I am only small framed and I literally couldn’t move near the end . He kept crowing and going back with each contraction . Midwife was going to call an emergency c section but thankfully he came. He didn’t cry for 1-2 minutes felt like forever because he swallowed a lot of blood and was vomiting it back up needless to say I want to avoid that ! So I will be asking for sweeps from 38 weeks and induction booked for 49 weeks if nothing . I am standing my ground with this one too ! X

Oh my goodness that sounds awful!!! Understand why you want a bit more control over the situation this time around x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Ultrasound went good. Have another one on Monday. :)


----------



## Sander

Yay for your ultrasound Yoshi!

BabyBump that sounds like a super scary delivery. Hopefully this one will be much calmer!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Welcome and congrats, Swisper. I added you. :)

Sander - Ya, I have the tracking number, but I've checked it online a couple times and it says there's no package with that number. I would assume if there was an issue, it would have been returned to me by now. So. I guess I'll just have to wait and see. 

Babybump - Jeez. That's crazy. I was 9lbs 7.5oz and my mom's first, but she's not petite. lol. FX things to smoothly this time and the baby isn't too big. 

Yoshi - Glad your scan went well. :)


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks ladies was quite stressful when he wouldn’t come but he’s a happy, healthy active toddler now ! 

aww cute scan Yoshi . 

Seriously these dreams I have been having are so strange and random but omg totally freak me out ! I hope this passes soon scary!


----------



## Sander

Ah Pretty you’re so calm I would be a ball of anxiety wondering where it is lol. Maybe you’ll just get a surprise results email soon!


----------



## Babybump87

It’s getting so hard to keep this pregnancy a secret . Usually we have told everyone by now ! 16 days until my scan !


----------



## Sander

Have you not had a scan at all yet BabyBump? I’m sorry I’m so bad at remembering who’s done what :haha: I agree this is the longest we haven’t done an ‘official post’ and I’m still going to be waiting like 3.5 more weeks! 

My nausea is still here which kinda sucks. With the boys it was always gone by 9 weeks. Luckily it’s not nearly as bad as it was, but still I’m like let’s be done now :haha: We got family photos done today! Super excited to get them back


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Have you not had a scan at all yet BabyBump? I’m sorry I’m so bad at remembering who’s done what :haha: I agree this is the longest we haven’t done an ‘official post’ and I’m still going to be waiting like 3.5 more weeks!
> 
> My nausea is still here which kinda sucks. With the boys it was always gone by 9 weeks. Luckily it’s not nearly as bad as it was, but still I’m like let’s be done now :haha: We got family photos done today! Super excited to get them back

Oh don’t worry I am totally the same with regards to keeping track of everyone! I had a early scan 4ish weeks ago . We don’t have them as routine here in the UK unless you go the EPU with an issue . We have to wait until 12-14 weeks ! That’s just crazy to me too 

awww how exciting I’m sure the photographs will be amazing ! Hopefully the nausea will pass soon for you .


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Spent most of today sleeping due to nausea.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sander - Like I said, hopefully if there's an issue, it'll just be returned to me. I've freaked out over stuff like this before, but I have bigger fish to fry these days. Canada Post still doesn't have any info on the tracking number, but ya, FX I get a surprise email soon. 

Babybump - Sorry if you've already given a reason, but why haven't you announced yet?

AFM, genetic screening scan tomorrow. So excited. And probably gonna tell my work this week, then everybody will know.


----------



## Sander

Pretty didn’t you have an issue with not getting tracking number in the first place? I wonder if the replacement sticker is the problem. If you sent it on Monday though I would be checking your email tomorrow :coffee: Exciting to see baby then too!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I have the tracking number. The site has just always said it can't find an item with that number. 

I was thinking back though... with my MMC, I sent off the SP on November 26th, I believe. And I didn't get the results email til December 10th. That was back in 2018 with no border issues from Covid. Following the same timeline, that would mean I'd get results on or around the 16th. Actually though, I'd be cool with getting my results on the 15th. My LMP was my aunt's BDay. My BFP was on my grandma's BDay. The 15th is my mom's BDay. FX all that feminine energy on those dates will mean I finally get my girl. lol


----------



## Sander

PrettyInInk42 said:


> I have the tracking number. The site has just always said it can't find an item with that number.
> 
> I was thinking back though... with my MMC, I sent off the SP on November 26th, I believe. And I didn't get the results email til December 10th. That was back in 2018 with no border issues from Covid. Following the same timeline, that would mean I'd get results on or around the 16th. Actually though, I'd be cool with getting my results on the 15th. My LMP was my aunt's BDay. My BFP was on my grandma's BDay. The 15th is my mom's BDay. FX all that feminine energy on those dates will mean I finally get my girl. lol
> 
> View attachment 1103536

Ah I see - I saw someone recently who was sent the kit without the return label and they had to contact SP to send them a label and it delayed the whole process, I thought that was you but I must have seen it somewhere else! Anyways yes that would be so great to get it then! When I did it last year due to Covid it took weeks and weeks it was horrible waiting lol. Huge fx you get your girl


----------



## Babybump87

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Sander - Like I said, hopefully if there's an issue, it'll just be returned to me. I've freaked out over stuff like this before, but I have bigger fish to fry these days. Canada Post still doesn't have any info on the tracking number, but ya, FX I get a surprise email soon.
> 
> Babybump - Sorry if you've already given a reason, but why haven't you announced yet?
> 
> AFM, genetic screening scan tomorrow. So excited. And probably gonna tell my work this week, then everybody will know.

I am just trying to wait until the 12 week scan for further reassures all is ok after suffering bleeding early on ! I did have a scan at 7 weeks nearly, Thankfully the bleeding stopped but so has the nausea which was awful with DD2 and DS ! I literally don’t even feel pregnant right now but I felt “normal” with DD1! So many mixed feelings right now but I am more worried for my scan than I was with my other pregnancies . I am a worrier anyway ! 

Hope you get your sneak peak results soon ! Good luck for your scan tomorrow how exciting to have both !


----------



## Cinnamon88

Hey ladies. Been MIA. Super sick to where I'm dizzy, and can barely eat. 12 weeks 1 day today and finally getting some relief. Bought a doppler for at home and finally found the heartbeat ❤️. Also waiting on my NIPT results. Really want a boy but something's telling me I'm having a girl due to 177 heartbeat and bad morning sickness.


----------



## Babybump87

Cinnamon88 said:


> Hey ladies. Been MIA. Super sick to where I'm dizzy, and can barely eat. 12 weeks 1 day today and finally getting some relief. Bought a doppler for at home and finally found the heartbeat ❤️. Also waiting on my NIPT results. Really want a boy but something's telling me I'm having a girl due to 177 heartbeat and bad morning sickness.

Hey sorry your so sick but hopefully it’s easing now ! When should you be getting your NIPT results !? 

I’ve never vomited with any of mine but DD2 and DS was the worst nausea ever ! Fingers crossed for a boy! x


----------



## Cinnamon88

Babybump87 said:


> Hey sorry your so sick but hopefully it’s easing now ! When should you be getting your NIPT results !?
> 
> I’ve never vomited with any of mine but DD2 and DS was the worst nausea ever ! Fingers crossed for a boy! x

Hopefully I can get the results any days now but the website says my doctor will call me with results but my doctor told me they won't and to get results from the website. I'm eating a little bit but too scared to be adventurous with my other kids I never been this sick. This child already is my least favorite jk


----------



## Babybump87

Cinnamon88 said:


> Hopefully I can get the results any days now but the website says my doctor will call me with results but my doctor told me they won't and to get results from the website. I'm eating a little bit but too scared to be adventurous with my other kids I never been this sick. This child already is my least favorite jk

aww hopefully soon ! How confusing though being told different things , least you can check the website yourself anyways ! 

hahahha your last comment made me chuckle !


----------



## Swisper

Cinnamon88 said:


> Hey ladies. Been MIA. Super sick to where I'm dizzy, and can barely eat. 12 weeks 1 day today and finally getting some relief. Bought a doppler for at home and finally found the heartbeat ❤️. Also waiting on my NIPT results. Really want a boy but something's telling me I'm having a girl due to 177 heartbeat and bad morning sickness.

Cinnamon. Your bad morning sickness could be hyperemesis, which is what I have. It's severe vomiting and nausea. I've been admitted for rehydration treatment 3 times already. This is my second hyperemesis pregnancy. You can get tablets to help and if that doesn't work, they do IV fluids and injections at early pregnancy units. Feeling dizzy is a sign of dehydration. Please look after yourself and seek help.


----------



## Swisper

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Sander

Doing good today, we have some beautiful weather here - hoping to get the kids out for a walk after their nap. My first midwife appointment is on Thursday (virtual), then not much going on for a while. DH and I have picked out a girl name but I won’t share until we confirm at the scan, don’t want to jinx anything lol. 

Hope you’re all doing well!


----------



## Babybump87

All well over here ! Nothing to report at all ! Scan is 2 weeks today ! Then I have a midwife appointment at 16 weeks which I should actually book soon !

Curious as to what your girls name is Sander !

We literally haven’t discussed this pregnancy much . Although I am super excited ! Picking a name will be so hard this time !


----------



## MrsT116

I've got my repeat scan tomorrow, so anxious about it!! Still no major symptoms yet other than sore boobs and occasional feeling of nausea. In my last pregnancy my morning sickness was quite bad (not hyperemesis) but I was vomiting every day at least once a day up until about 28 weeks. I'm sure the vomiting had started at this point last time. Although I know every pregnancy is different xx


----------



## Sammyrose334

I just can’t get over how big my belly has gotten already. Here’s a picture of me before my pregnancy and now. I look like I’m much farther along then I am! I can’t even see my toes when I look down anymore. Is this normal and okay for me to be this big already ?!


----------



## Sander

BabyBump I feel like we’re the same - we rarely talk about the baby! But I think that’s normal when you’re busy with a bunch of other kids haha

MrsT I hope you have a great scan! My nausea never got really bad until 7 weeks so you have a few days still. Some ladies just have a nice easy pregnancy - maybe it’s a boy :p

Sammy everyone is different! It’s totally normal for some ladies to have bigger bumps and some to have smaller. I think you look great!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> BabyBump I feel like we’re the same - we rarely talk about the baby! But I think that’s normal when you’re busy with a bunch of other kids haha
> 
> MrsT I hope you have a great scan! My nausea never got really bad until 7 weeks so you have a few days still. Some ladies just have a nice easy pregnancy - maybe it’s a boy :p
> 
> Sammy everyone is different! It’s totally normal for some ladies to have bigger bumps and some to have smaller. I think you look great!

Makes me feel better hearing that it’s normal!! Thanks so much. :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

Doing well over here. We have nice weather today so I took the kids to the park after their school work was finished. It felt good to be outside without it being really cold. I still have some food aversions, but it seems like there are more foods I can handle now which I am thankful for. My emotions are all over the place as we head into the holidays without my mom. It's hard for me to get motivated to get anything settled for this season, it was her favorite. It is strange being so happy about this baby while grieving so deeply for my mother. I am really hoping that my anatomy scan confirms this baby is a girl. My heart is already so attached and set on naming her after my mom. I saw the gender scan we did and it looked just like my other girls so it probably is a girl. There is just this little niggle at the back of my mind that they will tell me it's a boy instead.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Cinnamon - Glad to hear your sickness is easing up now. Hopefully it's all uphill from here.

Swisper - I'm doing ok. Had my genetic screening scan and blood work today. Baby looked good and really cooperated. It only took 20 mins. Had a HB of 161 and measuring just 1 day behind. :)

Babybump - We don't talk much about the baby either. Even though SO was very aware that I wanted 1 more, and he willingly DTD sans condom, he was still a little shocked when I told him I was pg. For years, he never wanted kids. Honestly, in a perfect world, he still probably wouldn't have any, but I think he enjoys the fun moments of being a dad and seeing how the kids grow and develop.

MrsT - That sounds like me; super mild symptoms. All my pregnancies have been like that though. And everything is progressing well, so try not to worry.

Sammy - Everyone carries and gains differently. Maybe your placenta is posterior, so you've popped pretty early? Either way, enjoy it. :)

crazy - It's totally normal to be happy and sad at the same time, considering your situation. The gender will be what it'll be, but we'll all keep our FX that you get that little girl.

In other news, my SneakPeek was FINALLY delivered to Quebec. Guess I'll be getting my results in the next little bit.


----------



## Sander

Sorry you’re missing your mom crazy :( I hope you get your girl and are able to name her after her!

Pretty I’m sooo excited for you! I’d bet my money you’ll get results tomorrow. They overnight ship it from Quebec! Fx Fx Fx!!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Y'all... Y'ALL!!!


----------



## MrsT116

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Y'all... Y'ALL!!!
> 
> View attachment 1103590

Ooooooohhhhjhhh exciting!!!!! :happydance:Good luck, fingers crossed its :pink:


----------



## crazy4baby09

So exciting!!


----------



## Surpriseno2

Aww how exciting! \\:D/


----------



## Bloblo

Keeping everything crossed!


----------



## Sander

Oooooh yes Pretty!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Ohhh @pretty I am too excited for you!! Sorry this was the last post I seen haha will have to re read and go back !


----------



## Babybump87

Hope your scan went well MrsT !! 


@Sammyrose334 - oh no it’s for sure normal ! Sometimes my tummy looks more bigger especially after I’ve ate ! You look beautiful ! 

I’m glad others are not talking too much about their pregnancies . Makes me feel better . I think part of the reason is the children well mainly DDs don’t know yet (DS is only 2 so won’t get it ha ) once they know it will open house haha !


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> Doing well over here. We have nice weather today so I took the kids to the park after their school work was finished. It felt good to be outside without it being really cold. I still have some food aversions, but it seems like there are more foods I can handle now which I am thankful for. My emotions are all over the place as we head into the holidays without my mom. It's hard for me to get motivated to get anything settled for this season, it was her favorite. It is strange being so happy about this baby while grieving so deeply for my mother. I am really hoping that my anatomy scan confirms this baby is a girl. My heart is already so attached and set on naming her after my mom. I saw the gender scan we did and it looked just like my other girls so it probably is a girl. There is just this little niggle at the back of my mind that they will tell me it's a boy instead.

So sorry you lost your mum , must be very hard during pregnancy too and her favourite time of year :hugs:

Should baby be a boy can the name be adjusted so you could still honour your mum ?
I will cross my fingers for a little girl !


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> So sorry you lost your mum , must be very hard during pregnancy too and her favourite time of year :hugs:
> 
> Should baby be a boy can the name be adjusted so you could still honour your mum ?
> I will cross my fingers for a little girl !

 No the name cannot be adjusted to fit a boy, even if it could I wouldn't do it because it wouldn't feel right to me. If the ultrasound ends up being wrong and its in fact a boy we have a name that we chose years ago during our infertile years. It is the only name we would name our son. Don't get me wrong I will be so happy with either, it's just after being told girl at the ultrasound I latched onto the idea. It would have made me feel the same had they told me it was a boy, I would have latched onto that idea tightly too. It was always my dream to have 2 boys and 2 girls. I'm just emotional all around lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

FML! -.-


----------



## crazy4baby09

PrettyInInk42 said:


> FML! -.-
> 
> View attachment 1103595

Oh no! That really stinks! It's good they are sending another test kit though.


----------



## Sander

No waaaaaay that is SO disappointing!!


----------



## MrsT116

@PrettyInInk42 noooooo!! How frustrating!! 

@Babybump87 scan went well thank you, dating 6 weeks, saw little heartbeat flickering :cloud9:


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> No the name cannot be adjusted to fit a boy, even if it could I wouldn't do it because it wouldn't feel right to me. If the ultrasound ends up being wrong and its in fact a boy we have a name that we chose years ago during our infertile years. It is the only name we would name our son. Don't get me wrong I will be so happy with either, it's just after being told girl at the ultrasound I latched onto the idea. It would have made me feel the same had they told me it was a boy, I would have latched onto that idea tightly too. It was always my dream to have 2 boys and 2 girls. I'm just emotional all around lol

ahh totally understand why you wouldn’t want to adjust the name. Glad you have a boys name your happy with . It’s such an emotional time ! Hopefully they have the sex right and your next scan will confirm it ! Soon as we see those two positive lines we become so attached don’t we .

I have 2 girls and 1 boy . I’d love another boy to even things out but something tells me this bubs is a girl ! Which is amazing too ! Emotional crazy times aye ! X


----------



## Babybump87

PrettyInInk42 said:


> FML! -.-
> 
> View attachment 1103595

Ahh no way !!!


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> @PrettyInInk42 noooooo!! How frustrating!!
> 
> @Babybump87 scan went well thank you, dating 6 weeks, saw little heartbeat flickering :cloud9:

Aww amazing ! Glad all is well !


----------



## Dream143r

@PrettyInInk42 uohweigflkngvaoirghjergiufdhbnjfdngaouejgragfk!!!!

That is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo annoying! but you're going to retest right?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

As far as I know my husband was served his restraining order on Monday. I was supposed to be notified but wasn’t which is annoying. Still dealing with nausea. Haven’t thrown up yet which is good.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Babybump87 said:


> Hope your scan went well MrsT !!
> 
> 
> @Sammyrose334 - oh no it’s for sure normal ! Sometimes my tummy looks more bigger especially after I’ve ate ! You look beautiful !
> 
> I’m glad others are not talking too much about their pregnancies . Makes me feel better . I think part of the reason is the children well mainly DDs don’t know yet (DS is only 2 so won’t get it ha ) once they know it will open house haha !

Aww thank you so much! :)


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I have officially thrown up this pregnancy.


----------



## Sander

Ah sorry about the barfing Yoshi. 

Put part of the kids bunk beds together tonight - it didn’t come with enough pieces to do the top bunk so for now the boys are in the toddler bed and the bottom bunk. Once it’s done and they’re adjusted we’ll convert the toddler bed back into a crib and have all 3 of them in the same room :shock: I’d say we can stay in this house another 2 years but then we’ll be bursting. A 2 bedroom with 4 kids isn’t that sustainable :rofl:


----------



## Sander

Been feeling crappy lately :( This has been my most challenging pregnancy symptom wise and I think part of it has just been having them all in a row. With the boys aside from early nausea I sailed through each pregnancy with no problems. I used to say if I hadn’t had an ultrasound I might not have even known I was pregnant! 

This time I’m really struggling mainly with loss of appetite/nausea, insomnia (which is arguably the worst part) and upper back pain which I’ve never had. I also am getting like tension headaches behind my eyes?? Ugh, normally I don’t like to complain but I feel like my butt’s getting kicked and we’re only 12 weeks in! :dohh: 

At least this will make the fact that it’s our last baby a little easier to be happy about :haha:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Babybump - Glad to hear your scan went well and there's definitely a heartbeat. :)

Yoshi - Sorry about being sick. :/ I've thrown up once with each pregnancy. With my first, it was from what I assume was food poisoning. The 2nd was cuz I was really hungry and didn't eat something quick enough. And, I'm pretty sure that's the last time I've thrown up up to this point. Hoping to stay vomit free this time, but we shall see.

So, ya, super annoying. I've done the test twice before and got results, no problem. Dunno what went wrong this time. Anyway, a retest kit is on it's way and supposed to be here tomorrow. Gonna follow the instructions very closely, send it back ASAP, and hope for the best.

Is all the info on the first post correct and up-to-date? Please let me know if I've missed anything.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Babybump - Glad to hear your scan went well and there's definitely a heartbeat. :)
> 
> Yoshi - Sorry about being sick. :/ I've thrown up once with each pregnancy. With my first, it was from what I assume was food poisoning. The 2nd was cuz I was really hungry and didn't eat something quick enough. And, I'm pretty sure that's the last time I've thrown up up to this point. Hoping to stay vomit free this time, but we shall see.
> 
> So, ya, super annoying. I've done the test twice before and got results, no problem. Dunno what went wrong this time. Anyway, a retest kit is on it's way and supposed to be here tomorrow. Gonna follow the instructions very closely, send it back ASAP, and hope for the best.
> 
> Is all the info on the first post correct and up-to-date? Please let me know if I've missed anything.

My due date has been updated to June 26th.


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> I have officially thrown up this pregnancy.

Oh no sorry ! Hopefully it passes soon !


----------



## Babybump87

@Sander sorry your not doing to well this time around . Each pregnancy does take its toll in one way or another ! Last 2 days I feel like I’ve been a hit by a bus ! So drained ! 

DSs pregnancy started off easy, but then i got tinnitus at 17 weeks totally out the blue few weeks later my iron and b12 was out of whack so had 12 b12 injections over 2 weeks , wow they were painful! Then the SPD kicked in earlier than it did with DD2 . He still managed to stay in there for an extra 6 days despite 3 sweeps and being 2 1/2 cm dilated for 2 weeks hahaha ! 

Going to book my 16 week appointment after my 12 week scan and will be assigned a midwife she will be getting told I refuse to go over for health reasons/ delivery which Ive mentioned here ! 

Pretty I hope your next test comes back with a gender result !


----------



## Babybump87

Just noticed on the front page we have no boys yet !


----------



## Sander

Hope they can expedite this test for you Pretty! I guess Canada post is what it is though, lol. 

My date is May 24 now, I know it’s not a big difference but anyways haha. 

I had my virtual midwife appointment today - she asked if I wanted a reassurance scan since I wasn’t going to see them in person until 16 weeks and I’m like…. Sure :haha: So they’re going to book me in in the next week or two. I’ll take all the glimpses I can get!


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Hope they can expedite this test for you Pretty! I guess Canada post is what it is though, lol.
> 
> My date is May 24 now, I know it’s not a big difference but anyways haha.
> 
> I had my virtual midwife appointment today - she asked if I wanted a reassurance scan since I wasn’t going to see them in person until 16 weeks and I’m like…. Sure :haha: So they’re going to book me in in the next week or two. I’ll take all the glimpses I can get!

Oh that’s great ! Any chance to see baby is a bonus !


----------



## MrsT116

So...this ramzi theory. My 6 week scan pick isn't great but, I feel like the placenta might be on the right (as in on my right, on the left of this pic). What do u think?


----------



## crazy4baby09

MrsT116 said:


> So...this ramzi theory. My 6 week scan pick isn't great but, I feel like the placenta might be on the right (as in on my right, on the left of this pic). What do u think?
> 
> View attachment 1103671

It looks like it is on your right, I think ramzi says boy if on your right?


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sander said:


> Hope they can expedite this test for you Pretty! I guess Canada post is what it is though, lol.
> 
> My date is May 24 now, I know it’s not a big difference but anyways haha.
> 
> 
> I had my virtual midwife appointment today - she asked if I wanted a reassurance scan since I wasn’t going to see them in person until 16 weeks and I’m like…. Sure :haha: So they’re going to book me in in the next week or two. I’ll take all the glimpses I can get!


Yay for a scan! I don't have a scan until the end of December with my doctor, I am considering paying for a scan at the beginning of December just to double check the gender and make sure little one is good


----------



## Sander

Yes MrsT I would agree with you. I would guess placenta is here:



So if that’s an abdominal scan it would suggest girl, transvaginal suggests boy. 

Yes they booked me in for Nov 25! So the scan place is purely diagnostic and one of the sonographers in particular is a stickler for not guessing on gender before 20 weeks. I’ll be roughly 14 weeks at the time so I’m trying to come up with a clever way of asking without asking to see if they’ll guess for me anyways lol. I thought of talking to them about skull theory and be like: ‘oh I’ve heard if you have a lot of experience you can tell by the head shape’ and then see if they’ll just check between the legs :haha: Suggestions welcome - I just don’t want them to think I asked for a peace of mind scan but was secretly trying to get the gender info like a big jerk :rofl: My gender scan is a week later so if they don’t tell me it’s not a big deal, it would just save me $65 lol.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I don’t know what’s worse. The Constant nausea or the nasty nasty in my mouth that won’t go away. :/


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, I just opened my SP retest kit and guess what... There's No FUCKING Collection Tube. So, now I'm gonna have to wait for another kit that probably won't be here til next week. I am so fucking over this. This damn kid better not be this much trouble once it's here.


----------



## Dream143r

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Well, I just opened my SP retest kit and guess what... There's No FUCKING Collection Tube. So, now I'm gonna have to wait for another kit that probably won't be here til next week. I am so fucking over this. This damn kid better not be this much trouble once it's here.

Wow that's ridiculous! They should give you a full refund at this point in ADDITION to sending you another kit. This is painful.


----------



## Sander

Oh my word Pretty that’s annoying. If you make a stink can you just make them give you a voucher or whatever for the clinical version? There are clinics that do it in Hamilton. I don’t know how it works because they bill you at the office though


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Dream143r said:


> Wow that's ridiculous! They should give you a full refund at this point in ADDITION to sending you another kit. This is painful.

I agree!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Aw, that is super annoying!! I hope you can get a new test and get your results soon!! They should refund you! 
My nausea comes and goes! Just ordered a Doppler, I’ve been trying to decide on buying one or not for a few weeks now & finally ordered one. Lol. My next appointment is on Wednesday at 12 weeks, she’s supposed to listen for baby’s heartbeat then. Anxiously waiting over here!


----------



## Cinnamon88

So found out by blood test that I'm having a girl. Not happy at all. Heart set on a boy. I asked hubby to try for a boy after and he said no. I'm so depressed and not even looking forward to having this baby or even buying clothes and he's upset at me. I just want to cry.


----------



## Sander

Cinnamon88 said:


> So found out by blood test that I'm having a girl. Not happy at all. Heart set on a boy. I asked hubby to try for a boy after and he said no. I'm so depressed and not even looking forward to having this baby or even buying clothes and he's upset at me. I just want to cry.

Sorry Cinnamon that you’re disappointed :( I was like that with my second - gender disappointment is so real. Something that helped me was picking out a name and buying an outfit for them to go home in. It’s ok to feel sad! With time you will get used to the idea and once baby is here it’ll just be your beautiful baby. My second son ended up being my most snuggly cuddly baby and I couldn’t imagine my life without him! But it took a while for me to come around to the idea of him being a boy.


----------



## crazy4baby09

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Well, I just opened my SP retest kit and guess what... There's No FUCKING Collection Tube. So, now I'm gonna have to wait for another kit that probably won't be here til next week. I am so fucking over this. This damn kid better not be this much trouble once it's here.

That is horrible! I agree they should offer a refund. Hopefully the next test kit will be complete and that it won't take too long to get the results.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Cinnamon88 said:


> So found out by blood test that I'm having a girl. Not happy at all. Heart set on a boy. I asked hubby to try for a boy after and he said no. I'm so depressed and not even looking forward to having this baby or even buying clothes and he's upset at me. I just want to cry.

I'm sorry that you are struggling with gender disappointment. I understand the feeling of loss not having another boy. This is my last pregnancy and I grieve the loss of my son not having a brother that he desperately wanted. I hope as time goes on your pain lessens and you will feel joy when you think of your new daughter.


----------



## Dream143r

Cinnamon88 said:


> So found out by blood test that I'm having a girl. Not happy at all. Heart set on a boy. I asked hubby to try for a boy after and he said no. I'm so depressed and not even looking forward to having this baby or even buying clothes and he's upset at me. I just want to cry.

I FEEL YOUR PAIN! I'm pissed as well. My hubby is holding out hope the sneak peek is wrong. All my hope is last though. It's just sad


----------



## Cinnamon88

Sander said:


> Sorry Cinnamon that you’re disappointed :( I was like that with my second - gender disappointment is so real. Something that helped me was picking out a name and buying an outfit for them to go home in. It’s ok to feel sad! With time you will get used to the idea and once baby is here it’ll just be your beautiful baby. My second son ended up being my most snuggly cuddly baby and I couldn’t imagine my life without him! But it took a while for me to come around to the idea of him being a boy.

I'm going to go today and buy baby clothes. Hopefully it works. I hate how I feel. Thanks.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Had to in at 5 this morning to get an IV.


----------



## Cinnamon88

Bought some baby clothes. Still little bit upset but in a better mood. Thank you ladies


----------



## Cinnamon88

YoshiPikachu said:


> Had to in at 5 this morning to get an IV.
> 
> View attachment 1103718

Are you ok?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Cinnamon88 said:


> Are you ok?

I am now. Threw up so much this morning I was throwing up stomach acid.


----------



## Cinnamon88

YoshiPikachu said:


> I am now. Threw up so much this morning I was throwing up stomach acid.

That sounds like me. I've been doing that for the past week.


----------



## Sander

Aw let’s see what you got Cinnamon! 

Sorry you’re so unwell Yoshi, hope the IV helped.


----------



## Babybump87

Yayy for your scan @MrsT116 glad all is well !

I am so interested by all this ramzi theory!

@PrettyInInk42 oh wow that totally sucks !! I’d for sure be asking for a refund ! Hopefully this test works and you get a definitive result .

So sorry your feeling down about the gender @Cinnamon88 but glad your shopping trip went well . Don’t be too hard on yourself and work through your feelings . Things will come good in the end !

Hope your feeling better now @YoshiPikachu .

Sorry if I’ve missing anything for some reason I wasn’t getting any notifications on this thread !

Nothing at all going on over here ! 12 weeks today . Getting so impatient for my scan never had to wait this long!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Cinnamon88 said:


> That sounds like me. I've been doing that for the past week.

It completely sucks. I was throwing up once an hour every hour for 6 hours.


----------



## Surpriseno2

YoshiPikachu said:


> It completely sucks. I was throwing up once an hour every hour for 6 hours.

Aww bless you. Hope you're feeling more like yourself now


----------



## Babybump87

Scan countdown is on! One week today ! 

Feeling super nervous . No pregnancy symptoms at all which is freaking me out . 

Busy week with the children so hopefully it will go fast ! 

How is everyone ?! x


----------



## Dream143r

I'm also looking forward to my next scan! Today is 11w1d, and my next scan is next Tuesday at 12w2d.

I have upset stomach pretty much all day long, major back pain and just overall aches but what are you gonna do?!


----------



## Sander

Yay for scans! Next week will be busy for that, I have one too next Thursday. Been feeling alright, still nauseous a lot of the time but it’s significantly better than it was - the main thing I notice is my appetite is just zero all the time. This would be really handy if I was dieting :rofl:


----------



## Babybump87

Dream143r said:


> I'm also looking forward to my next scan! Today is 11w1d, and my next scan is next Tuesday at 12w2d.
> 
> I have upset stomach pretty much all day long, major back pain and just overall aches but what are you gonna do?!

Oh gosh hope your ok ! Totally we just have to suck it up don’t we ! Xx


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Yay for scans! Next week will be busy for that, I have one too next Thursday. Been feeling alright, still nauseous a lot of the time but it’s significantly better than it was - the main thing I notice is my appetite is just zero all the time. This would be really handy if I was dieting :rofl:

Ohh how exciting lots of scans to nosey at ! Glad your nausea is better too . You might lose a few extra pounds now which you can make us of over Christmas :rofl:. Extra reason to eat the chocolates and not feel guilty haha x


----------



## Bloblo

My scan is in 2 weeks at 12w1d. Can't wait! Feeling quite bad most of the time. Don't remember it being this rough with previous pregnancies. Not getting much done, just hoping 2nd trimester will be better.


----------



## Sander

I made this announcement picture for once we know the gender :p I’ll have to rethink it if it ends up being a boy lol


----------



## crazy4baby09

That is such a cute announcement!


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hi ladies, 

I hope it’s ok to join, my EDD by scan is 1st July but I’ll be having a csection earlier so little one will be here next June. 

I hope you are all doing well so far. X


----------



## Bloblo

Shezza84uk said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope it’s ok to join, my EDD by scan is 1st July but I’ll be having a csection earlier so little one will be here next June.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well so far. X

Welcome! Congratulations \\:D/


----------



## Sander

Welcome Shezza! I think we were in a group together before?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sander - That's a cute announcement. :)

Yoshi - Hope you've been feeling better. 

Welcome and congrats, Spezza. I added you to the first post, but didn't put a date. 

Hope everyone is doing alright. 

AFM, still haven't heard back from SP. Gonna msg them again if I haven't heard anything by the end of my work day. 
Spent the weekend with on and off mild nausea, but seem to be better now. Uterus is definitely feeling fuller and larger and I am counting down the weeks til I take mat leave. VERY much considering doing 18 months this time. Otherwise, everything's good. 

"Bump" pic from 13w5d. Not really a bump though. Just fat and post breakfast. lol


----------



## crazy4baby09

Shezza84uk said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope it’s ok to join, my EDD by scan is 1st July but I’ll be having a csection earlier so little one will be here next June.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well so far. X

Welcome!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Shezza84uk said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope it’s ok to join, my EDD by scan is 1st July but I’ll be having a csection earlier so little one will be here next June.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well so far. X

Welcome & congrats! :)


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> I made this announcement picture for once we know the gender :p I’ll have to rethink it if it ends up being a boy lol
> 
> View attachment 1103794

Oh I LOVE this !!


----------



## Babybump87

Welcome Shezza !


----------



## Shezza84uk

Thank you ladies, I’m trying to enjoy this pregnancy as it’s our last baba. If I was to follow my instincts I’d have so many more


----------



## Sander

Pretty - they’re just not getting back to you now? If you’re 14 weeks now I would just ask for a refund and use the money for a gender scan. You can fudge your dates a little and have them do it at 15 weeks, it’s still accurate and you won’t need to wait around for the bloodwork anymore. 

AFM - 2nd tri today, yay! Been feeling a few more of those bubbly little movements, other than that not much is new. We’re ordering take out tonight so that makes me happy lol


----------



## Dream143r

I'm feeling some bubbles too BUT I'm pretty sure it's just GAS. lol


----------



## MrsT116

I've just been for a private scan at a clinic in my town for some reassurance as had quite a bit of cramping. Got to hear lovely HB 170bpm and baby now measuring ahead at 8w2d! So relieved!
Hi shezza! We've chatted on another 1st tri post. Hope you're well! 

Still so torn about finding out gender. 

Sander that's such a cute announcement, love it!!


----------



## Dream143r

I'm so annoyed - I can't get over this stupid cold I got from my son. It's been 2 weeks and I don't feel like I'm getting any better. This is the 2nd cold I've gotten since being pregnant. Friggin daycare germs and a lowered immune system are a bad combo. I'm just so frustrated at this point, like give me a break!

......and done


----------



## Sander

Glad baby is well MrsT! 

Dream we’ve found colds have been bad this year, they all last forever. My kids and DH were sick with one in August that lasted a full month. Thankfully they’ve gotten colds since that were much quicker so I think maybe there are just a couple really bad strains going around.


----------



## MrsT116

Dream143r said:


> I'm so annoyed - I can't get over this stupid cold I got from my son. It's been 2 weeks and I don't feel like I'm getting any better. This is the 2nd cold I've gotten since being pregnant. Friggin daycare germs and a lowered immune system are a bad combo. I'm just so frustrated at this point, like give me a break!
> 
> ......and done

Oh no! Hope you're feeling better really soon :hugs:


----------



## crazy4baby09

MrsT116 said:


> I've just been for a private scan at a clinic in my town for some reassurance as had quite a bit of cramping. Got to hear lovely HB 170bpm and baby now measuring ahead at 8w2d! So relieved!
> Hi shezza! We've chatted on another 1st tri post. Hope you're well!
> 
> Still so torn about finding out gender.
> 
> Sander that's such a cute announcement, love it!!

Great news!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. Super annoyed because I had my appointment but had to have it with a different dr. Then my usual one and he said 12 weeks is way to early to find baby’s heartbeat and didn’t even do anything. It was a waste. So now I don’t have another appointment until I’m 17 weeks. I think I found baby’s heartbeat on my Doppler at home though.


----------



## Babybump87

Fantastic news @MrsT116 ! 

Sorry your appointment didn’t go so well Sammy how frustrating too ! Happy you found baby’s HB yourself at home. 

Ohh takeaways always make me sooo happy we had a KFC without the kids the other day . Not had it for months and it was so delicious . 

3 days for my scan !


----------



## mridula

Hi everyone, sorry been so busy the past month and haven't posted any update or responded to any of yours..we were moving to a new place so that tells why.

Meanwhile I had my 12-13 week scan 2 days ago and the baby looks pretty active and healthy. Also I had my blood work done for NIPT, to check for genetic disorders and check the gender of the baby. Well we have the results and our friends made sure we don't see it as they want to throw a Gender Reveal Party for us!! \\:D/We are super excited, its on Sunday, and we can't wait!!! With respect to the other tests related to genetics, everything came out normal. So we are relieved. :p And guess what, I already have a tiny bump!

With Covid at its peak in 2020, we couldn't have any parties like gender reveal or baby shower for our first baby (he's 15 months now). So our friends don't want us to miss anything this time.. they are amazing bunch of people O:)


----------



## Babybump87

Hey @mridula ! 

Fantastic news on your scan and results ! 

How exciting having a gender reveal party ! That will be awesome! 
X


----------



## Sander

Oh so exciting mridula! Are you hoping for one or the other? Great news that you had a good scan :)


----------



## Sander

So I’ve been continuing my house purge lately :haha: We want to put some new flooring in our basement - nothing fancy, it’s more of a utility/storage area and the ground is brick and dirt covered with this 1970s vinyl that’s peeling and full of holes. My dad suggested a grey plastic carpeting down there (kind of like industrial astroturf) just because it won’t mold or peel etc. 

Anyways the point is, I’m trying to move things around because our house is so little and soon to be 4 kids worth of stuff is A LOT. So I’m separating the boy clothes from the gender neutral clothes and bagging up anything that I want to sell on Facebook. I’ll wait until we see the bits before selling (it would suck to have to buy a new boy wardrobe because I got rid of our stuff!!), but it’s nice to be planning on getting rid of these things I’ve been continually using and storing for years. 

Once the basement is ready I’m going to buy a few sealing bins and go through the house putting things we don’t use in them. I figure too when we’re ready to move it should be super easy since I’ve already ‘packed’ a bunch of it. 

It’s so lame that this makes me so happy but I hate clutter :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> So I’ve been continuing my house purge lately :haha: We want to put some new flooring in our basement - nothing fancy, it’s more of a utility/storage area and the ground is brick and dirt covered with this 1970s vinyl that’s peeling and full of holes. My dad suggested a grey plastic carpeting down there (kind of like industrial astroturf) just because it won’t mold or peel etc.
> 
> Anyways the point is, I’m trying to move things around because our house is so little and soon to be 4 kids worth of stuff is A LOT. So I’m separating the boy clothes from the gender neutral clothes and bagging up anything that I want to sell on Facebook. I’ll wait until we see the bits before selling (it would suck to have to buy a new boy wardrobe because I got rid of our stuff!!), but it’s nice to be planning on getting rid of these things I’ve been continually using and storing for years.
> 
> Once the basement is ready I’m going to buy a few sealing bins and go through the house putting things we don’t use in them. I figure too when we’re ready to move it should be super easy since I’ve already ‘packed’ a bunch of it.
> 
> It’s so lame that this makes me so happy but I hate clutter :rofl:

I've sent u a privet message hon. 

I hate clutter too and ice stated sorting and organising stuff in my house. 
Still lots I want to do and organise but I love how it makes u feel when it's all done and its fantastic for mental health. 
I want it all to be done b4 we start ttc our last baby so I've got until April lol.

Can't believe ure almost in 2nd trimester already time is flying. 
Ure next scan must be coming up really soon. Hope it goes really well


----------



## Babybump87

Oh wow fantastic job with the house @Sander when can you come around my house :haha:! 

We lost a family member late last week and it’s only just hit me the last two days , I’m just devastated. So everything has been put aside . 

Scan is tomorrow and I am super nervous , never been this nervous before ! I will either be 13 weeks 2 days by my last AF or 12 weeks 6 days by the earlier scan . ! 

@mridula how did your gender reveal party to ? Little princess or prince ??! Xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

Anyone else so tired all the time? I had more energy for awhile and now I just feel so tired. I will get small bursts of energy then I need to lay down. I have also starting getting sciatic pain when I'm on my feet too long. I know the sciatic pain started earlier the last 2 pregnancies, I just don't remember it being this early. How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Sander

Lol BabyBump - I like doing it! I’d come to your house for free :rofl:

So sorry for your loss :( :hugs:

Crazy - I can’t believe you’re 16 weeks already! Time is flying. Tired yes but I think it’s from my kids lol. 

Lots of scans coming up this week! Exciting to see the babies again :)


----------



## mridula

The party was awesome!! And we’re having a girl \\:D/ we so much wanted a girl this time!!!


----------



## Sander

mridula said:


> The party was awesome!! And we’re having a girl \\:D/ we so much wanted a girl this time!!!

Congratulations!! Still no boys, so crazy haha


----------



## Babybump87

mridula said:


> The party was awesome!! And we’re having a girl \\:D/ we so much wanted a girl this time!!!

aww congratulations !!


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Lol BabyBump - I like doing it! I’d come to your house for free :rofl:
> 
> So sorry for your loss :( :hugs:
> 
> Crazy - I can’t believe you’re 16 weeks already! Time is flying. Tired yes but I think it’s from my kids lol.
> 
> Lots of scans coming up this week! Exciting to see the babies again :)

Next week will be great for me hahaha . 
Thank you


----------



## Babybump87

Here’s my little bubs measuring 13 weeks 1 day - I was a day our by my dates I am now due 29 May !

s/he was moving around like crazy ! Was amazing !

Any guesses on the gender ?!


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> Here’s my little bubs measuring 13 weeks 1 day - I was a day our by my dates I am now due 29 May !
> 
> s/he was moving around like crazy ! Was amazing !
> 
> Any guesses on the gender ?!
> 
> View attachment 1104053

If that isn’t a girl baby haha


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> If that isn’t a girl baby haha

I literally don’t have a clue :haha: ive been looking at DDs and DSs scan to see if any similarities hahah


----------



## Sammyrose334

So many girls so far I am a little jealous!!! Lol. 2 weeks & we will know mine. :)
Congrats @mridula that is awesome news.
@Babybump87 baby is looking amazing!!! Congrats, such a cute scan picture. I’m not good at guessing that much but when I look at it I think GIRL. Lol, so that’s my guess! When are you finding out the gender?


----------



## Sammyrose334

@crazy4baby09 This week for me has been by far the hardest week yet. I am so exhausted & aching all over, headaches, back aches! Hope it changes going into the 13th week. :) Also hope you start feeling better as well!


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> So many girls so far I am a little jealous!!! Lol. 2 weeks & we will know mine. :)
> Congrats @mridula that is awesome news.
> @Babybump87 baby is looking amazing!!! Congrats, such a cute scan picture. I’m not good at guessing that much but when I look at it I think GIRL. Lol, so that’s my guess! When are you finding out the gender?

Thank you ! 
We won’t find out now until I have my anatomy scan at 20 weeks which should be around the second week in January !


----------



## Suggerhoney

So sorry for ure loss @Babybump87 

Beutiful scan pic im thinking girl.


We had all boys in our October/November group but the girls started rolling in later on. 


Good luck to all the scans coming up. 
It's all so exciting.


----------



## Babybump87

Suggerhoney said:


> So sorry for ure loss @Babybump87
> 
> Beutiful scan pic im thinking girl.
> 
> 
> We had all boys in our October/November group but the girls started rolling in later on.
> 
> 
> Good luck to all the scans coming up.
> It's all so exciting.

Thank you !


----------



## Babybump87

The more I look the more I think boy … looks more like DSs scan than DDs . DDs are very similar . 

I always guess wrong anyway hahaha . 

We told the children today and they are super excited , DDs went crazy and DS kept saying ahh baby asleep :kiss:


----------



## mridula

Thank you everyone!! Here’s my 13 weeks scan pictures if anyone wants to see and compare for a girl


----------



## Sander

BabyBump - it’ll be so interesting to see what it is because your Ramzi was a boy guess right? But I think skull looks girl, so we’ll have to see which theory is more accurate :haha: 

Sweet pictures mridula!

Did a bunch of running around today and majorly cleared out the basement. So tired! I’ll be glad when it’s done - we got our bins today and I’ve already filled them with so much stuff that our closets have finally stopped bursting. I’ll have to post some before and after pics when we’re done because the basement seriously looks like we are hoarders, and a good 90% of it was just like garbage from the construction we’ve been doing :wacko:


----------



## Babybump87

mridula said:


> Thank you everyone!! Here’s my 13 weeks scan pictures if anyone wants to see and compare for a girl
> 
> View attachment 1104061
> View attachment 1104062

Aww amazing !!


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> BabyBump - it’ll be so interesting to see what it is because your Ramzi was a boy guess right? But I think skull looks girl, so we’ll have to see which theory is more accurate :haha:
> 
> Sweet pictures mridula!
> 
> Did a bunch of running around today and majorly cleared out the basement. So tired! I’ll be glad when it’s done - we got our bins today and I’ve already filled them with so much stuff that our closets have finally stopped bursting. I’ll have to post some before and after pics when we’re done because the basement seriously looks like we are hoarders, and a good 90% of it was just like garbage from the construction we’ve been doing :wacko:

Yes Ramzi theory was a boy! I’m just looking at the nub theory and it looks like DSs ! It will be interesting that’s for sure !! 


ohh I love a good clear out !! Be so much space for you when it’s all done !


----------



## Babybump87

We have told most of the family now and a few friends . Everyone is happy for us .

Why do people ask, was it planned ?! Does anyone else find that really annoying? What’s it matter ,doesn’t impact their lives in anyway :haha:. Rant
Over


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> We have told most of the family now and a few friends . Everyone is happy for us .
> 
> Why do people ask, was it planned ?! Does anyone else find that really annoying? What’s it matter ,doesn’t impact their lives in anyway :haha:. Rant
> Over

Yes lol and I find it’s worse when they assume it was planned and then tell you you’re crazy for planning this many kids :rofl: I try and preface it with: ‘we always wanted 4 and feel lucky to be able to have had that many’. Then most people are nice haha


----------



## crazy4baby09

I don't understand why people ask if the baby was planned either, its not their business. We have always wanted 4 and wasn't sure we would be able to have that many because of fertility issues the first 6 years of our marriage. I have had certain family members tell me not to have more than 2 kids, because you don't need to have that many etc. When my mom passed I struggled with the thought of having another baby that my mom wouldn't know. I had a cousin ask me at my mom's funeral, while I was standing next to her casket consoling my 6 yr old, if I was planning to have more children. It was so frustrating. I told her I wasn't sure. My sister told her I was pregnant a few days ago ( by accident it just slipped out) and my cousin said I thought she wasn't going to have anymore! I will never understand how some people act when it comes to someone else's family planning. It's none of their business. Sorry for the rant. In other news we booked another ultrasound for tomorrow afternoon to double check the gender. My husband said that he wanted a double check before we tell the rest of our families over the holiday. I'm excited to see the baby again, I won't have another with my Ob/ midwife until the end of December so this will make the time not seem so long.


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Yes lol and I find it’s worse when they assume it was planned and then tell you you’re crazy for planning this many kids :rofl: I try and preface it with: ‘we always wanted 4 and feel lucky to be able to have had that many’. Then most people are nice haha

This is exactly what I said we always wanted more children and we are delighted 

sometimes I could punch someone hahaha xx


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> I don't understand why people ask if the baby was planned either, its not their business. We have always wanted 4 and wasn't sure we would be able to have that many because of fertility issues the first 6 years of our marriage. I have had certain family members tell me not to have more than 2 kids, because you don't need to have that many etc. When my mom passed I struggled with the thought of having another baby that my mom wouldn't know. I had a cousin ask me at my mom's funeral, while I was standing next to her casket consoling my 6 yr old, if I was planning to have more children. It was so frustrating. I told her I wasn't sure. My sister told her I was pregnant a few days ago ( by accident it just slipped out) and my cousin said I thought she wasn't going to have anymore! I will never understand how some people act when it comes to someone else's family planning. It's none of their business. Sorry for the rant. In other news we booked another ultrasound for tomorrow afternoon to double check the gender. My husband said that he wanted a double check before we tell the rest of our families over the holiday. I'm excited to see the baby again, I won't have another with my Ob/ midwife until the end of December so this will make the time not seem so long.

Oh wow I’m so sorry that must have been awful xx . 

people just need to mind their own business and be happy for others . A new baby is amazing and such a blessing of joy and hope ! Your better of without that cousin that’s for sure !!

Yay for another ultrasound that’s sooo exciting !!


----------



## Cinnamon88

Last couple days have been rough. I had a week of being able to eat everything without to even when I haven't eaten. Doctor told me to go to hospital for IV fluids but I ended up leaving after an over 4 hour wait. I'll try again today but at a different hospital.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Cinnamon88 said:


> Last couple days have been rough. I had a week of being able to eat everything without to even when I haven't eaten. Doctor told me to go to hospital for IV fluids but I ended up leaving after an over 4 hour wait. I'll try again today but at a different hospital.

I'm sorry things are so rough for you right now, I hope you are able to get seen and get the fluids you need!


----------



## crazy4baby09

I had my ultrasound and they confirmed that baby is still a girl so we plan to announce to the rest of our families during Thanksgiving. I kinda feel like it was easier to see at 13 weeks, the sonographer was doing it kinda quick and not trying too much to get good pictures. It was a little frustrating but it wasn't horrible.


----------



## Sander

Sorry you haven’t been well Cinnamon!

Crazy - that’s annoying especially since you were paying for it. Glad to hear they could confirm gender for you though :)

Afm - I have my scan tomorrow and am hoping to get a peek at the bits. Been feeling so much better this past week! My energy has increased a lot too so I’m just glad to be able to do more.


----------



## Shezza84uk

Babybump87 said:


> Here’s my little bubs measuring 13 weeks 1 day - I was a day our by my dates I am now due 29 May !
> 
> s/he was moving around like crazy ! Was amazing !
> 
> Any guesses on the gender ?!
> 
> View attachment 1104053

I think your having a girl


----------



## mridula

Girl guess!


----------



## Babybump87

Aww thanks ladies so
Many girl guesses :kiss:


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Sorry you haven’t been well Cinnamon!
> 
> Crazy - that’s annoying especially since you were paying for it. Glad to hear they could confirm gender for you though :)
> 
> Afm - I have my scan tomorrow and am hoping to get a peek at the bits. Been feeling so much better this past week! My energy has increased a lot too so I’m just glad to be able to do more.

Good luck for your scan !


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Happy Thanksgiving!
Had to have IVs again yesterday.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Happy Thanksgiving, ladies. <3


----------



## crazy4baby09

Happy Thanksgiving!! Sander I hope you have a good scan today!


----------



## Sander

Alrighty well he wouldn’t even let me have a peek at the gender lol, but I got a new picture anyways. What do you guys think?



Here’s another one with all 4 to compare. This baby is bottom right - but the boys were all closer to 20 weeks for these scans.


----------



## Cinnamon88

crazy4baby09 said:


> I'm sorry things are so rough for you right now, I hope you are able to get seen and get the fluids you need!

Thanks. Idk what happened but I feel so much better after that day and I didn't go to hospital to get fluids. I'm able to keep some food down and all water down so that's a plus!


----------



## Cinnamon88

How's everyone doing? Sorry I don't come on here that often. Haven't been feeling so good and between work I do nothing but sleep. My poor animal crossing villagers are probably feeling neglected lol my cat will NOT leave me alone. My husband says when I was sleeping he will constantly jump and make biscuits on my stomach and headbutt it and lay on me


----------



## Babybump87

@Sander that’s a shame he didn’t look for the gender ? But what a cute ultrasound pic! . 

Are you worried your sneak peak gave the wrong gender ? .


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> @Sander that’s a shame he didn’t look for the gender ? But what a cute ultrasound pic! .
> 
> Are you worried your sneak peak gave the wrong gender ? .

I won’t believe it until I see it so I’m scared to get my hopes up even despite the SneakPeek result :rofl:


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> I won’t believe it until I see it so I’m scared to get my hopes up even despite the SneakPeek result :rofl:

Ohh right totally understand !!

The only thing I noticed with my girls scan pictures is that they both had a similar jaw in that it was square and pointed . DSs seem more round . Will post pics


----------



## Babybump87

Here’s my 4 all taken between 12/13 weeks


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> Here’s my 4 all taken between 12/13 weeks
> 
> View attachment 1104138

See that’s so interesting because your kids look opposite when you do skull theory etc. To be honest though the more I try and understand the gender theories the more I feel like I don’t know what I’m doing, lol. I feel like for chins my kids all had pointier chins and this one is round. Who knows - I think the angle of the ultrasound can affect it too? It’s a fun way to pass the time anyways, lol


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> See that’s so interesting because your kids look opposite when you do skull theory etc. To be honest though the more I try and understand the gender theories the more I feel like I don’t know what I’m doing, lol. I feel like for chins my kids all had pointier chins and this one is round. Who knows - I think the angle of the ultrasound can affect it too? It’s a fun way to pass the time anyways, lol

I know right ?! Mine always go against the grain though :haha:!! 

I am the same I don’t know what I am looking at half the time!! It’s just fun to look and compare !


----------



## Babybump87

So I’ve been looking into the so called skull theory and it seems girls have a more pointed chin with a higher forehead and rounder top of head

Boys have a more rounded/ square chin with a lower sloping forehead and less round top of the head which make it appear bulky ?!

As you can see both my girls had the pointed chin and higher forehead where DS has a round chin and lower forehead …. Remains to be seen what this baby will be .. so excited to find out !! 

I would for sure trust a blood test over an theory ! So don’t worry haha !


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> So I’ve been looking into the so called skull theory and it seems girls have a more pointed chin with a higher forehead and rounder top of head
> 
> Boys have a more rounded/ square chin with a lower sloping forehead and less round top of the head which make it appear bulky ?!
> 
> As you can see both my girls had the pointed chin and higher forehead where DS has a round chin and lower forehead …. Remains to be seen what this baby will be .. so excited to find out !!
> 
> I would for sure trust a blood test over an theory ! So don’t worry haha !

I did this just for fun and got these results. I think it’s messing with me because the blood test was so long ago now, but yeah I’m trying to remember the clinical version is supposed to be like 99% accurate :rofl: 8 more days until we know for sure! I think I’m worrying now because I’ve gotten really attached to the idea of this baby being a girl and I worry how I’ll react if it does end up being a boy :wacko: I have all my fingers crossed the test was right - even though a 4th boy would obviously be loved and welcomed just the same.


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> I did this just for fun and got these results. I think it’s messing with me because the blood test was so long ago now, but yeah I’m trying to remember the clinical version is supposed to be like 99% accurate :rofl: 8 more days until we know for sure! I think I’m worrying now because I’ve gotten really attached to the idea of this baby being a girl and I worry how I’ll react if it does end up being a boy :wacko: I have all my fingers crossed the test was right - even though a 4th boy would obviously be loved and welcomed just the same.
> 
> View attachment 1104185

Oh I wouldn’t worry at all given your sneak
Peak is based on DNA and not a theory hahaha! 
Aww how cool is that though !! Makes me wonder more about my baby hahaha !!! Xx


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> Oh I wouldn’t worry at all given your sneak
> Peak is based on DNA and not a theory hahaha!
> Aww how cool is that though !! Makes me wonder more about my baby hahaha !!! Xx

I think though matching skulls to your other babies is a good indicator, and this one does look more like your son’s. Plus the nub is definitely boy and I didn’t see that when I made my girl guess :haha: 

Like to me when I outlined them, this baby does have a different head shape than the boys. Like the boys all had kinda pointy heads and this baby’s is more flat. 



I dunno lol, when do you find out? Are you waiting until 20 weeks?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Still feeling like crap but haven’t thrown up since Wednesday!


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> I think though matching skulls to your other babies is a good indicator, and this one does look more like your son’s. Plus the nub is definitely boy and I didn’t see that when I made my girl guess :haha:
> 
> Like to me when I outlined them, this baby does have a different head shape than the boys. Like the boys all had kinda pointy heads and this baby’s is more flat.
> 
> View attachment 1104200
> 
> 
> I dunno lol, when do you find out? Are you waiting until 20 weeks?

I totally think it’s a boy nub on my scan ! Just the skulls throw me off hahah . Now you’ve outlined yours I can totally see a difference with your girl to your boys ! 

We are going to wait until 20 weeks like we did with my others ! Should be around the week starting 10 January ! Still waiting for my letter and results of the Down syndrome etc testing .


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> Still feeling like crap but haven’t thrown up since Wednesday!

Hopefully the crappy feeling will ease now your not throwing up ! x


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Hope you're all doing alright. And sending out wellness vibes to those of you who are still struggling with pregnancy related sicknesses. 
Sorry I haven't been on here much. Just so worn out from work most nights. Also not the best at small talk and retaining what I read without lots of silence and focus. Been trying to lurk a bit though. I think the first post is up to date, but if there's any info that needs to be changed, let me know. :)
So, I FINALLY heard back from SneakPeek in regards to the email I sent them on Nov 12. A new kit is on the way and should be here tomorrow. Gonna give this one last try. And won't tease anything til I actually have results.My first in person midwife appt is on Monday. So exciting. And lastly, just found out that my fav artist (Avril Lavigne) will be coming to town 4 days before my EDD. Tickets go on sale on Monday. Gonna think about it over the weekend, but really leaning towards going. lol


----------



## Babybump87

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hey ladies. Hope you're all doing alright. And sending out wellness vibes to those of you who are still struggling with pregnancy related sicknesses.
> Sorry I haven't been on here much. Just so worn out from work most nights. Also not the best at small talk and retaining what I read without lots of silence and focus. Been trying to lurk a bit though. I think the first post is up to date, but if there's any info that needs to be changed, let me know. :)
> So, I FINALLY heard back from SneakPeek in regards to the email I sent them on Nov 12. A new kit is on the way and should be here tomorrow. Gonna give this one last try. And won't tease anything til I actually have results.My first in person midwife appt is on Monday. So exciting. And lastly, just found out that my fav artist (Avril Lavigne) will be coming to town 4 days before my EDD. Tickets go on sale on Monday. Gonna think about it over the weekend, but really leaning towards going. lol

Yayy for a new sneak peak kit!! Hopefully not issues this time around ! 

Oh I for sure would be going to see Avril ! Who knows when she will be back in your town !?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Babybump - Right? This is apparently her first cross Canada tour in a decade. I assume she won't be coming back til she has another new album, probably in a couple more years. I guess worse case scenario, I can sell the ticket if the baby comes several days early.


----------



## Sander

That sounds awesome Pretty! I’d totally go. Great news about your SneakPeek too - I hope this one works out!


----------



## Babybump87

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Babybump - Right? This is apparently her cross Canada tour in a decade. I assume she won't be coming back til she has another new album, probably in a couple more years. I guess worse case scenario, I can sell the ticket if the baby comes several days early.

Oh yeah ! I’d get the tickets and see nearer the time !


----------



## Sander

Almost 15 week bump - my face says why did I just bundle 3 kids into snow gear for them to play for 3.2 seconds outside :haha:



How’s everyone today?


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Almost 15 week bump - my face says why did I just bundle 3 kids into snow gear for them to play for 3.2 seconds outside :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1104251
> 
> 
> How’s everyone today?

​:rofl:

Mine would not even get dressed stayed in their fleece pjs all day ! So we decorated our Christmas trees with music on and snacks was lovely ! I am exhausted now ! 

lovely bump pic !! 

I am 14 weeks today ! The weeks are flying by , I’ve got a busy week too with DD2s birthday at the weekend, she is having a soft play centre party with a few friends which she is so excited for !


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> Almost 15 week bump - my face says why did I just bundle 3 kids into snow gear for them to play for 3.2 seconds outside :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1104251
> 
> 
> How’s everyone today?

Aww, cute bump pic. Haha, that sounds like me when I get all dressed up to go play in the snow. I’m doing okay, been dealing with a stupid cold since Wednesday so haven’t been to work. Nice little break though. I have a appointment on Tuesday to hear the heartbeat, my original obgyn was nice enough to schedule me in so I don’t worry. Then Dec 8 is gender reveal time!! I can not wait. :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

17 week bump


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Aww, cute bump pic. Haha, that sounds like me when I get all dressed up to go play in the snow. I’m doing okay, been dealing with a stupid cold since Wednesday so haven’t been to work. Nice little break though. I have a appointment on Tuesday to hear the heartbeat, my original obgyn was nice enough to schedule me in so I don’t worry. Then Dec 8 is gender reveal time!! I can not wait. :)

Hope you get over your cold soon ! 

How exciting for the gender reveal !! Not long to go either !


----------



## Babybump87

Beautiful x 


crazy4baby09 said:


> 17 week bump
> 
> View attachment 1104262


----------



## Sander

Yes it’s so much work and they need so many layers, then they got outside and take off their gloves and hats and complain that it’s cold! #-oIt’s a good way to kill an hour though, lol. 

Cute bump Crazy!

Sammy so exciting your gender reveal is coming up! Any guesses?

BabyBump sounds like a great party!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> Yes it’s so much work and they need so many layers, then they got outside and take off their gloves and hats and complain that it’s cold! #-oIt’s a good way to kill an hour though, lol.
> 
> Cute bump Crazy!
> 
> Sammy so exciting your gender reveal is coming up! Any guesses?
> 
> BabyBump sounds like a great party!

I think it is a boy! Boyfriend is team girl.


----------



## Sammyrose334

My little 13 week bump. Haha. :)


----------



## Sander

So awesome Sammy!


----------



## Surpriseno2

Hey ladies, have been suffering so badly with morning sickness lately but this last week, I've really popped out. Here's my little (or rather, fairly large) bumpy from a few days ago


----------



## MrsT116

Aww lovely bumps coming along ladies! 
I feel so far behind you all, ten weeks tomorrow. Had my first midwife appointment on Saturday. Just waiting for 12 week scan date now. 

It's so cold over here at the moment! Getting to work this morning was a bit scary on the snowy and icy roads! 

How are everyone's Christmas plans? We have my in laws from Ireland coming to stay next week, we haven't told them yet so think we will tell them then so it can be face to face xx


----------



## Sammyrose334

Surpriseno2 said:


> Hey ladies, have been suffering so badly with morning sickness lately but this last week, I've really popped out. Here's my little (or rather, fairly large) bumpy from a few days ago
> 
> View attachment 1104270

Hope your morning sickness eases soon! Cute bump. :)


----------



## Sammyrose334

MrsT116 said:


> Aww lovely bumps coming along ladies!
> I feel so far behind you all, ten weeks tomorrow. Had my first midwife appointment on Saturday. Just waiting for 12 week scan date now.
> 
> It's so cold over here at the moment! Getting to work this morning was a bit scary on the snowy and icy roads!
> 
> How are everyone's Christmas plans? We have my in laws from Ireland coming to stay next week, we haven't told them yet so think we will tell them then so it can be face to face xx

Aww, I know it’s getting cold here too! A little bit of snow but not much yet. 
That’ll be nice telling them around Christmas!! :) we will just spend time with the family together then unfortunately have to go into work. We work overnights together at the casino & they definitely don’t close for holidays!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Love seeing all these bumps. :)

Sander - I got my kids all bundled up to play on Sunday. My 2yo fought me on snow pants cuz he didn't know what they were, but when he saw his big brother wearing them, he was like "ok". I think we were out for an hour, so at least it was worth it. lol

Sammy- Hope you're feeling better soon. Can't wait to hear how your reveal goes. :)

MrsT - We've got some snow and chilly temps here too. Hope everything goes well with telling your in-laws. 

Re: Christmas. The 25th is gonna be a busy day for us. We have 2 family XMas gatherings about an hour's drive apart, but it'll be nice to see people. And then we can just chill for the next 3 days. I use the word chill loosely though cuz I'm gonna use that time off to start potty training our 2yo. Wish me luck. lol

AFM, had a MW appt and it went well. I'm with the same team of 2 as last time. The MW that I saw today said her and her partner were so happy to see my name again and were hoping I'd go for another home birth since the last one went so well. lol. Got my req for my anatomy scan and immediately used an app to book the appt. So, I'm getting that done on Wed. Dec 22. Hopefully they'll be able to tell me gender and I'll announce on either XMas or New Years. Also got my Avril ticket. So, everyone keep your FX that this bean stays sticky til then. DS2 got sent home again with a fever and the cough he's had since the last time he was sent home. Already got him tested, so we're just waiting on results. And finally, the new SneakPeek test arrived on Saturday. I did it Sunday night and dropped it in the mailbox on Monday morning. So, let's hope for actual results this time.


----------



## Sander

Pretty - an hour that’s pretty good :haha: I wish my kids would play outside that long but my 2 year old won’t keep his gloves on so obviously he freezes and has to come in #-o Good luck with the potty training! I hate it :rofl: 

Can’t believe anatomy scans are coming next! My midwife said we’d book that at my appointment next week. 

Afm - Was supposed to go see my aunt today but she’s on a bunch of country roads and our car is awful in the snow, so we’re stuck home instead. The kids are going crazy fighting :headspin:What I wouldn’t give for a vacation lol


----------



## Dream143r

Had my NT scan today. All is looking well, beating heart and waving fingers. 

My first OB appt is coming up next. (December 14th) Hoping to hear the heartbeat then. I've seen it twice on scan but not heard it yet.


----------



## Sammyrose334

@PrettyInInk42 Thank you! Really hope the sneak peek works this time around. Good luck on the potty training! 

@Sander Awe, is there a lot of snow where you live? We barely have any yet! 

@Dream143r Awesome news, glad everything is looking good for you. :) 

I had my appointment with my original obgyn today and turns out what I have been listening to at home on my Doppler is the baby & baby is very active!! I have an appointment on Dec 22 for a colposcopy because unfortunately I have high risk hpv so they are checking to see if the cells on my uterus have gotten any better or worse. Very worried about that but trying not to stress it too much while pregnant and praying that it goes away. They also want me to book my anatomy scan so I will book that sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Still have moring sickness making eating and drinking anything extremely difficult and now on top of it…hot flashes.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Bump popped out a little bit more the last couple days :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

I had my first appointment with the OB that I was referred to. She told me it would be best to stick with an OB this pregnancy instead of a midwife. I am a little sad about that but understand since there is a chance I will need a c section. They appointment went well, B/P was good. She found the baby in the Doppler right away and baby's heartbeat was in the 140's. I also got my anatomy scan scheduled, I will have it on December 29th and have another OB appointment right after. I will be 21 weeks by then. It crazy to think that I will be halfway through this pregnancy in just a couple weeks. I also started getting a scratchy throat today, I hope it's just from walking my kids in the cold last night looking a Christmas lights that are at the zoo.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Cute bump Sammy! Yoshi I hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## Sander

Crazy - I’ve had a midwife with all of my pregnancies even with the last 3 of them being planned sections. They just refer me to an OB for a couple of appointments near the end to discuss the section details. Don’t know if that’s a possibility for you but maybe something you could ask about! :) 

Sammy you’re really popping now! So exciting :)

I had a bunch of plans this week to distract myself from the scan on Saturday but they’ve all been cancelled now because everyone is sick :( Not my family but both of theirs. Anyways, I’ve been feeling super tired today so I’m kind of ok with it :haha: Might take the kids to the library on Friday instead!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sander said:


> Crazy - I’ve had a midwife with all of my pregnancies even with the last 3 of them being planned sections. They just refer me to an OB for a couple of appointments near the end to discuss the section details. Don’t know if that’s a possibility for you but maybe something you could ask about! :)
> 
> Sammy you’re really popping now! So exciting :)
> 
> I had a bunch of plans this week to distract myself from the scan on Saturday but they’ve all been cancelled now because everyone is sick :( Not my family but both of theirs. Anyways, I’ve been feeling super tired today so I’m kind of ok with it :haha: Might take the kids to the library on Friday instead!

I think the c section possibility just added to the list of why they want me to stay with an OB. I also have asthma, pcos, hypothyroid, and a history of gestational diabetes ( only in first pregnancy), fibroid then add the possibility of a C-section and me being 35 now. I'm considered high risk I guess. They have me labeled as a geriatric pregnancy. I was surprised they let me use midwife with my last 2. I was told when I was pregnant with my first that I would always be high risk just because of the pcos. Idk I will just make peace with it I just want the baby here safely so whatever I need to do I will.


----------



## Sander

crazy4baby09 said:


> I think the c section possibility just added to the list of why they want me to stay with an OB. I also have asthma, pcos, hypothyroid, and a history of gestational diabetes ( only in first pregnancy), fibroid then add the possibility of a C-section and me being 35 now. I'm considered high risk I guess. They have me labeled as a geriatric pregnancy. I was surprised they let me use midwife with my last 2. I was told when I was pregnant with my first that I would always be high risk just because of the pcos. Idk I will just make peace with it I just want the baby here safely so whatever I need to do I will.

Ohhh I see. Yeah I could see with being high risk they’d want you with an OB. My only conflict with midwifery care was the section itself. Ah well, I find with Covid we barely see anyone anyways so I guess it doesn’t really matter :haha: I still haven’t seen my midwife in person!


----------



## Sander

Scan tomorrow to confirm gender! I’m excited and nervous lol. I’ll update here once I know! We’re also planning on announcing tomorrow (unless it’s a boy in which case I’ll have to rethink my picture haha). 

Went to Bath and Body works for their candle sale this morning, then I’ll spend the afternoon making sauce for dinner and have plans to light my new candles and read a book tonight - so exciting :rofl:

How’s everyone else doing?


----------



## crazy4baby09

I just finished up schoolwork with my kiddos. I am hoping to get some Christmas decorations up once my husband gets home from work. We have been planning to do it all week but something always comes up and we don't get to it. Tomorrow there is a Christmas party with the ladies from my church that I may go to, it depends on how I am feeling though.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Good luck on your gender scan today Sander!


----------



## Sander

Thank you! Baby is confirmed girl :cloud9:


----------



## Bloblo

Sander said:


> Thank you! Baby is confirmed girl :cloud9:

Jipppeeeeeee! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Bloblo

Im still following here, but just don't find the time to type much... short update on me:
12w6d today and starting to feel a bit better wrt morning sickness. Still headaches, light-headedness and exhaustion, but bothing too bad.
Both my girls and me had a crazy virus this week, but it seems to be winding down now. I never had a fever luckily, just stuffed nose and a crazy amount of coughing up green phlegm all through every night (not helping with my exhaustion). Doc said its just a normal cold, so i was luckily still able to get both my Covid booster and my flu shot today. It's been 12 hours now and not feeling any bad effects from the shots, so hopefully it will all be good.
Had my 12w scan and NT test on Monday @12w1d. Baby measured a week ahead! Jeartbeat was 171 bpm. Both my girls always measured a few days behind (and both went past 40w), so I am wondering if this huge baby is a boy... unfortunately I didn't get any nub shots, but if any of you want to take a gender guess based on skull theory, please feel free :haha:
Next scan will be end of Jan/start of Feb, so will have to wait until then to find out gender for sure. Our prelim genetic tests (Papp-A) all came back with low risk, so we won't do the expensive dna test which shows gender plus detailed risks.


----------



## Sander

Bloblo I feel like I’ve lost my ability to guess correctly on skull lol. Your picture in particular I wouldn’t be sure about - maybe a girl guess? There’s a group on Facebook that guesses for free and they all got mine right!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Had to have another IV the other day. They gave me a different medication though and I’ve felt a lot better since then. Pretty sure now though that I have a uti. Going to go to urgent care in the morning. Also ultrasound next week!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Just got done at urgent care. I have a yeast infection. Please pray that the medication they gave me helps and doesn’t cause any negative effects in the baby.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Baby was moving up a storm today! :)


----------



## Sander

Great scan Yoshi! So cute :) Hope your yeast infection clears up soon. 

Pretty - how’s your SneakPeek coming along? You should get it back this week right? Exciting!

How’s everyone else doing? It’s gotten quiet here, everyone must be having a busy December :)

Went shopping today for some pajamas for myself - a new old navy opened up at the mall here so I went in a came out with a bunch of baby clothes :haha: It was surreal to be shopping in the girl department! This was my favourite onesie, I bought it in a 12-18 month size cause I figure they barely wear them when you buy smaller stuff. Anything newborn or 0-3 months you get like 6 weeks out of, max!


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Thank you! Baby is confirmed girl :cloud9:

Yayyy congratulations again. ! Xx


----------



## Sammyrose334

Cute scan photos ladies! Congrats, Sander. Glad to hear it seems everyone is doing good and that our babies are growing amazingly. <3 2 more days for me and we know what baby will be. Names picked out are 
River Rose. (girl)
Noah Christopher. (boy) 
:)


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> Im still following here, but just don't find the time to type much... short update on me:
> 12w6d today and starting to feel a bit better wrt morning sickness. Still headaches, light-headedness and exhaustion, but bothing too bad.
> Both my girls and me had a crazy virus this week, but it seems to be winding down now. I never had a fever luckily, just stuffed nose and a crazy amount of coughing up green phlegm all through every night (not helping with my exhaustion). Doc said its just a normal cold, so i was luckily still able to get both my Covid booster and my flu shot today. It's been 12 hours now and not feeling any bad effects from the shots, so hopefully it will all be good.
> Had my 12w scan and NT test on Monday @12w1d. Baby measured a week ahead! Jeartbeat was 171 bpm. Both my girls always measured a few days behind (and both went past 40w), so I am wondering if this huge baby is a boy... unfortunately I didn't get any nub shots, but if any of you want to take a gender guess based on skull theory, please feel free :haha:
> Next scan will be end of Jan/start of Feb, so will have to wait until then to find out gender for sure. Our prelim genetic tests (Papp-A) all came back with low risk, so we won't do the expensive dna test which shows gender plus detailed risks.
> View attachment 1104473
> View attachment 1104474
> View attachment 1104475
> View attachment 1104476

I was actually going to guess boy ! Glad your tests all came back low risk !


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Cute scan photos ladies! Congrats, Sander. Glad to hear it seems everyone is doing good and that our babies are growing amazingly. <3 2 more days for me and we know what baby will be. Names picked out are
> River Rose. (girl)
> Noah Christopher. (boy)
> :)

Love those names ! Xx


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry I’ve not totally caught up on everyone posts just the last few. 
Glad everyone is doing well . 

I have my 16 week midwife appointment next week and will hopefully hear the heart beat . All our genetic testing came back low risk too . 

Still waiting for an appointment for my 20 week scan which should be around second week or so in Jan .


----------



## Dream143r

I got the call back from my doc yesterday that the bloodwork done with my NT scan all came back negative which is always a relief. Next up is my first OB appt next Tuesday. I'm seeing the same OB I did with DS1, she was amazing so I'm happy she was available again.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Well ladies …. I break the trend!!!! Baby is a BOY!!


----------



## Sander

Yay Sammy our first boy!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> Yay Sammy our first boy!!! Congrats!!

Thank you!!


----------



## Bloblo

@Sammyrose334 Congratulations! So exciting :happydance: :blue:


----------



## crazy4baby09

Yay! Congratulations Sammy!!:blue:


----------



## crazy4baby09

I have been feeling so discouraged lately because I cannot stand the way my clothes are fitting, they just feel uncomfortable. I have not gained any weight yet but lost 5 pounds and I think I look the same so don't understand why the clothes are bothering me so much. My husband kept telling me my belly is bigger I just couldn't see it and just feel like I look fat. He decided to take a few pictures that are closer to his vantage point. I can see it now and it probably explains why I feel uncomfortable in my clothes. I think I may try and find a few more maternity outfits that I will hopefully feel more comfortable in. How are the rest of you ladies doing with your growing bumps?


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Well ladies …. I break the trend!!!! Baby is a BOY!!
> 
> View attachment 1104632

Wow congratulations !! Our first confirmed boy


----------



## Babybump87

Looks like the ramzi theory was correct for you @Sammyrose334 !


----------



## Sammyrose334

Yess!! Thank you ladies. I am so excited. 
I cried for about an hour the other morning because none of my clothes fit me so I definitely feel the same way!!


----------



## Sander

I would invest in some maternity jeans Crazy! I find because there’s a big like elastic section it forms your belly to look more round and it helps shape your outfits. We’re always harder on ourselves too, I think you have a great bump!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats, Sammy.

I swear I will do a proper, unselfish post later tonight, but PLEASE DEAR GOD LET THIS BE RIGHT!!!


----------



## Sander

Wooooooo Pretty!!!!!! Mine was right yours must be too!!!! Huge congrats :dance:


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sander said:


> I would invest in some maternity jeans Crazy! I find because there’s a big like elastic section it forms your belly to look more round and it helps shape your outfits. We’re always harder on ourselves too, I think you have a great bump!

I have maternity jeans they just don't fit like they did in my other pregnancies. Not sure why, I am bothered by my tops because they don't seem to move with me well. They are my size the material just bothers me. Idk.


----------



## crazy4baby09

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Congrats, Sammy.
> 
> I swear I will do a proper, unselfish post later tonight, but PLEASE DEAR GOD LET THIS BE RIGHT!!!
> 
> View attachment 1104643

That is so exciting!! I hope the results are correct. When will you have an ultrasound to confirm it?


----------



## Babybump87

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Congrats, Sammy.
> 
> I swear I will do a proper, unselfish post later tonight, but PLEASE DEAR GOD LET THIS BE RIGHT!!!
> 
> View attachment 1104643

Aww amazing congratulations 

The girls really are ruling haha xx


----------



## Babybump87

I’m heartbroken … 

I’ve lost 3 relatives over the last 3 weeks , 2 of them I was extremely close to and would been so excited to welcome a new baby into the family . :sadangel:

Sorry for the post


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> I’m heartbroken …
> 
> I’ve lost 3 relatives over the last 3 weeks , 2 of them I was extremely close to and would been so excited to welcome a new baby into the family . :sadangel:
> 
> Oh no! That must be so hard, I'm sorry for your losses. Praying for comfort through all of this!
> 
> Sorry for the post


----------



## Sander

So sorry for your loss BabyBump :hugs:


----------



## Sammyrose334

Babybump87 said:


> I’m heartbroken …
> 
> I’ve lost 3 relatives over the last 3 weeks , 2 of them I was extremely close to and would been so excited to welcome a new baby into the family . :sadangel:
> 
> Sorry for the post

I’m so sorry. <3


----------



## Sammyrose334

The picture that she got for the gender is impressive! Lol. I’m surprised she got such a good shot.


----------



## crazy4baby09

That is a great scan pic Sammy! No doubt he is a boy!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

crazy - Sorry you're not feeling great with how your clothes fit. Definitely treat youself to some maternity clothes. They make such a difference. I feel like my belly isn't much bigger compared to my regular fat-ness. And I'm pretty much either in stretchy scrubs, PJ pants, or Shapermint control top leggings. Haven't really had to break out much of my previous maternity wardrobe.

Babybump - So sorry for your losses. I can't imagine. :(

Great scan pics, ladies. Can't believe how close some of us already are to the half way point.
For you ladies that already know what you're having, have you decided on names yet? And for those who are still waiting to find out, do you have a name picked out for either gender?

AFM, still hard to believe my SP results. I wanna believe it's true so bad, but I'll feel more confident after my next scan in 12 days. Hopefully they'll be able to see and tell me. I'd love to be able to announce on XMas. When I told SO, he said "I'm actually pretty happy about this." I'm really excited to see how he'll be with a little girl.
Otherwise, still dealing with night time carpal tunnel and wee bit of sporadic nausea. Also just tired and not a ton of motivation to do general cleaning, so my house it a bit of a cluttered disaster. Hopefully I'll find some time and the desire to tidy a bit on the weekend.
Going to see my sister and her family tomorrow for a super small BDay party for my niece (she'll be 2 on the 14th). Last time I saw them was shortly after the whole pandemic started, so it'll be nice to see how big her kids are now.

Also, just got the boys' school pics. Omg, I can't with DS2. lol


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks so much ladies it’s really hard but the children are keeping me going and driving me insane but I am beyond grateful and thankful for them . 


hahah Sammy I am not surprised she knew the gender from that shot , theres no denying a boy! Congrats again . 

oh those picture of your DSs are adorable pretty! I hope you have a nice time with family it’s so nice to be able to go visit ! I hope this new variant doesn’t stop things over Christmas . 

I will catch up on other posts this evening . 

I have my first proper midwife appointment on Wednesday hopefully have the same one until the end . I will be 16 weeks and 3 days, She should check the heartbeat and we will get to hear ! , I don’t know where this baby is hiding but I don’t look pregnant at all, I’ve felt no movement etc , I felt DS at just over 13 weeks . This baby sure likes to play with my anxiety 
:haha:


----------



## Sander

Great picture Sammy!

Pretty - your boys are so cute! I’m excited to see DH with a girl too - he’s super excited. We were both hoping for a girl for #3 so this time it’s been really exciting!

BabyBump - I don’t feel much movement either, I was just saying that to DH last night. I had bubbles early on and baby is always really active on the ultrasound but I can’t feel her for some reason! I have a posterior placenta too. I think part of it is that I don’t spend a lot of time sitting and focusing on it. 

We ripped up the vinyl flooring in our basement last night to find the brick underneath covered in black mold:dohh: My dad said it’s bad because we uncovered it so now it’s in the air - anyways, we’ve had to put our whole day on hold so DH can go buy flooring to cover it back up. I guess there’s no good way to get rid of it permanently because of where it is. We did spray it with vinegar but I think the issue is the bricks sit on top of a dirt floor so there’s no way to prevent moisture there unless we were going to like dig up the foundation. Anyways, it’s just a storage area so hopefully sealing the floor with a vapour barrier and new flooring will keep it at bay :wacko:

We are thinking Charlotte for baby’s name. I’m not 100% on it, but I usually never am until the baby is born :haha: What about everyone else?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Babybump - Maybe your placenta is in the front this time, so it will take longer to see or feel anything. Probably won't know til your anatomy scan though. Hope your MW appt goes well either way.

Sander - That sucks about your basement. :/ We had a leak from our water heater several weeks ago that ended up warping a small area of our fake wood flooring. Been meaning to rip up just that area and temporarily put down one of those indoor/outdoor mats, like what you'd have at your front door for snowy boots. I guess lucky for us, the floor underneath is concrete, so no issue with moisture after the fact. But anyway, FX the vapour barrier does the trick. :)

Re: Names. So, literally since high school, I've wanted to name my first little girl Emma. Emma Lynn Morgen, to be exact. Lynn is my mom's middle name and Morgen is German for "morning". SO has repeatedly said he doesn't like that name though. Between that and the fact that we went with my picks for our boys, I feel like I should probably let him take the reigns (mostly) for the first name. He's suggested the name Bailey, which would probably have never made my top 50 list, but it's sorta growing on me. At this moment, my top pick would be Layla. Runners up are Zoey, Katherine, and Charlotte as well, but we'll cross that bridge once everything is confirmed. Still want the middle name Lynn though and figure we can use MIL's middle name too; Mae. So, Bailey Mae Lynn or Layla Mae Lynn, hopefully.


----------



## Sander

I like both Bailey and Layla! We are also using the middle name Lynn - I don’t love how it flows with Charlotte but it’s important to DH as a family name so :shrug: I would have liked Charlotte Rose. We also had Grace, Eleanor and Sarah on our list but I think Charlotte is going to stick!


----------



## MrsT116

@YoshiPikachu how are you doing? Hope you're feeling a bit better.

Love all the scan pics. 1st boy Sammy!! 

Fingers crossed for you @PrettyInInk42, I'm guessing it would be unlikely the results would be wrong though? Fingers crossed. 
Sorry for your losses crazy, that's so sad. 

I'm 11 weeks now just waiting for my 12 week scan on 23rd Dec, when I'll actually be 13 weeks. Then going to do a Christmas announcement but unsure how to do it. Any ideas? 

Xxxx


----------



## Sander

Sorry I don’t have any Christmas announcement ideas MrsT! Maybe have a look on Google images? I’m sure there are lots!

Just pitched Rosalynn as a middle name combo for DH and he liked it! So I think Charlotte Rosalynn will be the one :dance:


----------



## MrsT116

Just pitched Rosalynn as a middle name combo for DH and he liked it! So I think Charlotte Rosalynn will be the one :dance:[/QUOTE]

Love it!!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Such lovely names! We are naming our little girl Maryann after my mom and her middle name will be Nicole.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

MrsT - Are you looking for an announcement idea for social media or in person?


----------



## Babybump87

Sander - I think because I felt moment early with DS I just assumed I would this time. 
That’s a good point Pretty and yes I won’t find out until my 20 week scan ! I’ve still not received an appointment for this . 

Does anyone else hate the online system , takes me ages to find the info I want very frustrating , hand held notes any day for me ! 

Charlotte is a beautiful name DD2 was going to be a Charlotte but then the royals named their baby and we thought it would be very popular that year so we picked Olivia which turned out to be even popular hahaha .

Love the names Bailey and Layla . 

Charlotte Rose is beautiful . 

We have not thought of names yet . Thinking of honouring my cousins who have just passed somehow when choosing a name if it’s a girl . 

Boys names so far are Harry , Joseph , Matthew


----------



## MrsT116

PrettyInInk42 said:


> MrsT - Are you looking for an announcement idea for social media or in person?

For social media, we'll have told those we want to tell in person beforehand x


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump I don't like the online system either! Much prefer the paper notes


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> Sander - I think because I felt moment early with DS I just assumed I would this time.
> That’s a good point Pretty and yes I won’t find out until my 20 week scan ! I’ve still not received an appointment for this .
> 
> Does anyone else hate the online system , takes me ages to find the info I want very frustrating , hand held notes any day for me !
> 
> Charlotte is a beautiful name DD2 was going to be a Charlotte but then the royals named their baby and we thought it would be very popular that year so we picked Olivia which turned out to be even popular hahaha .
> 
> Love the names Bailey and Layla .
> 
> Charlotte Rose is beautiful .
> 
> We have not thought of names yet . Thinking of honouring my cousins who have just passed somehow when choosing a name if it’s a girl .
> 
> Boys names so far are Harry , Joseph , Matthew

So funny, Olivia was a contender for us too. I wanted Charlotte for a girl for my oldest but yes the royals named their daughter that and then he turned out to be a boy anyways haha. I think the popularity has calmed down a bit now


----------



## PrettyInInk42

MrsT - Take a pic of all your stocking together in a row and get a cheap small stocking and lay it on top of your stocking.


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> So funny, Olivia was a contender for us too. I wanted Charlotte for a girl for my oldest but yes the royals named their daughter that and then he turned out to be a boy anyways haha. I think the popularity has calmed down a bit now

Yes I don’t know many girls names Charlotte but know so many Olivia’s !


----------



## YoshiPikachu

MrsT116 said:


> @YoshiPikachu how are you doing? Hope you're feeling a bit better.
> 
> Love all the scan pics. 1st boy Sammy!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you @PrettyInInk42, I'm guessing it would be unlikely the results would be wrong though? Fingers crossed.
> Sorry for your losses crazy, that's so sad.
> 
> I'm 11 weeks now just waiting for my 12 week scan on 23rd Dec, when I'll actually be 13 weeks. Then going to do a Christmas announcement but unsure how to do it. Any ideas?
> 
> Xxxx

The last time I had IV’s they gave me Zofranans it’s helped a lot. I haven’t thrown up since I started taking it. Not much is elsenis really going on.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I got a few things. My daughter had a oneie like this and I was able to find this one for cheap on eBay. The toys are from Esty. And the bag I got from the shelter as a Christmas present. They gave everyone presents and I got a lot of maternity clothes. :)


----------



## Sander

Those are so nice Yoshi! So glad your medication is working too.


----------



## Sander

Finally feeling some movements today! Just little ones though. For mamas who have had both genders - are boys usually easier to feel? I feel like I felt my boys so strongly from early on - and I had an anterior placenta with 2 of them. This baby I have a posterior placenta but her movements are so small still! I’m sure I’ll be eating those words when she’s kicking the crap out of me in about 10 weeks, lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Yoshi - Glad you're feeling better. And those are cute purchases. I wanna start buying stuff, but I need to wait for A) Gender confirmation, and B) After my sprinkle, which a very good friend wants to throw for me. lol

Sander - Can't remember when I started feeling stuff with DS1. I clearly remember seeing a kick on the outside with DS2 at 23 weeks. I believe I had a posterior placenta with him. So far, I've just felt what I can best describe as sporadic tightening in my uterus that I assume is her doing rolls really recently

Babybump - My vote is for Matthew, obviously. lol

AFM, the "party" went well. That's in quotes cuz it was literally just my family and my sister's family (fiance and 2 kids). But it was still nice. We basically just hung out and ate for 6 hours.
Also, my car is being a pain in the butt. I need to get the winter tires put on, but the earliest appt I could get at the dealership was January 8th. It also keeps telling me to change the oil and fill the washer fluid AND one of the headlights burned out a few days ago and I haven't been able to find the exact bulb I need in stock at like 4 different stores. Just gonna try Amazon and hope it gets here ASAP.


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Finally feeling some movements today! Just little ones though. For mamas who have had both genders - are boys usually easier to feel? I feel like I felt my boys so strongly from early on - and I had an anterior placenta with 2 of them. This baby I have a posterior placenta but her movements are so small still! I’m sure I’ll be eating those words when she’s kicking the crap out of me in about 10 weeks, lol

DS I felt from very early on DDs was after 20 weeks . So who knows but yay for feeling movements !


----------



## Babybump87

@PrettyInInk42 haha only realised your son was Matthew after you said ! Glad you had a good time with the family . 

urgh for the car troubles we recently paid out of £800 for necessary repairs ! Wasn’t happy but what can you do when you need a car !


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> Babybump I don't like the online system either! Much prefer the paper notes

So wish they would bring back the paper notes ! Why change it . I feel more comfortable knowing I have all my info to hand rather than relying on a system


----------



## MrsT116

PrettyInInk42 said:


> MrsT - Take a pic of all your stocking together in a row and get a cheap small stocking and lay it on top of your stocking.

Love this!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Yoshi- cute baby items!
Sander- I didn't feel my first very much throughout most of the pregnancy because of my anterior placenta. I remember feeling first movements around 25 weeks with him. With my second I felt her around 18weeks more consistent around 25-26 weeks. With my 3rd I felt her first around 14 weeks again not consistent movement until between 25-26weeks. With this little one I thought I felt her closer to 11 weeks but not on that. I feel her from time to time but not enough to notice a pattern yet.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I had this outfit for my son. I’m so happy I was able to find it again! So far I’ve only got things that will work for either gender.


----------



## Sander

Thanks for all the input on the movement! I noticed more movement today so seems like it’ll pick up from now on. 

Yoshi that’s a super cute outfit. 

Sorry to those with car expenses too. We had to pay $500 for a recent service for ours :dohh: Good news is we finally ordered a van!! We went with the Kia Carnival mostly because it’s the cheapest van on the market. I like how it looks though, kind of like an SUV. They say it should be here by end of May so we’ll cross our fingers, lol. 

Had my midwife appointment today, she said all is looking good and she was able to find the heartbeat right away which is always nice. I’m going to have a consult with the doctor too about tying my tubes when they deliver this baby :wacko: Bittersweet for sure.


----------



## MrsT116

Sander- it really is bittersweet. My hubby is wanting to book in for a vasectomy after baby arrives. Its all very final but we definitely can't afford any more kids after this one xx


----------



## Babybump87

So annoyed !! Because of covid they are no longer checking the heartbeat at the 16 week appointment which is just crazy and beyond ridiculous !!

I now have to wait until my 20 week scan.

I see my midwife again at 28 weeks which is 11 weeks away which is also ridiculous .

Feel like because of covid we are left to fend for ourselves more and the lack of check ups is worrying . Just because we had more than one baby doesn’t mean anything ! Each pregnancy like we know carries its own risks and every new pregnancy should be treated like the first one !
Sorry rant over


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> So annoyed !! Because of covid they are no longer checking the heartbeat at the 16 week appointment which is just crazy and beyond ridiculous !!
> 
> I now have to wait until my 20 week scan.
> 
> I see my midwife again at 28 weeks which is 11 weeks away which is also ridiculous .
> 
> Feel like because of covid we are left to fend for ourselves more and the lack of check ups is worrying . Just because we had more than one baby doesn’t mean anything ! Each pregnancy like we know carries its own risks and every new pregnancy should be treated like the first one !
> Sorry rant over

What?? Where are you again? That’s crazy. You’re already in the office - how on earth are you more of a risk if they check the heartbeat? Seriously sometimes I think people throw everything we know about viruses out the window. Maybe you can get a Doppler for yourself if it helps ease your mind.


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> What?? Where are you again? That’s crazy. You’re already in the office - how on earth are you more of a risk if they check the heartbeat? Seriously sometimes I think people throw everything we know about viruses out the window. Maybe you can get a Doppler for yourself if it helps ease your mind.

I’m seriously livid and the midwife knew it . I’m in the UK .

I’ve got a Doppler just need to dig it out for sure going to us it now ! xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Wow that’s insane. I was told at mine that they will be cheacking every time I come for an appointment.


----------



## Dream143r

I had my first OB appt yesterday. So nice to see my OB again after all this time, I absolutely love her. Anatomy Scan is booked for Jan 12th at 4:30pm at 19w3d. My ob also sent us a referral to see the same cardiac specialist we did with my first. (loved her too). I just got the call from her office and we're booked for the same day a little earlier in the afternoon at 1:30pm. It's going to be a busy day full of scans. Then I see my OB again the following week at 20w2d to get all the results.

I was able to hear the heartbeat yesterday but literally only for 0.3 seconds, then baby ran away and we couldn't find her again. Doc said it hb was right around 150bpm.


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> So annoyed !! Because of covid they are no longer checking the heartbeat at the 16 week appointment which is just crazy and beyond ridiculous !!
> 
> I now have to wait until my 20 week scan.
> 
> I see my midwife again at 28 weeks which is 11 weeks away which is also ridiculous .
> 
> Feel like because of covid we are left to fend for ourselves more and the lack of check ups is worrying . Just because we had more than one baby doesn’t mean anything ! Each pregnancy like we know carries its own risks and every new pregnancy should be treated like the first one !
> Sorry rant over

I can't believe this! How is listening to hb for 30 seconds adding any more risk to the situation? I'm going to be so mad if my mw says same at my 16 week appointment!! I do have a doppler though and have listened in a few times myself. 
Xx


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> I can't believe this! How is listening to hb for 30 seconds adding any more risk to the situation? I'm going to be so mad if my mw says same at my 16 week appointment!! I do have a doppler though and have listened in a few times myself.
> Xx

I know I couldn’t believe it either ! The appointment was all about me when I feel like it should now be about the baby’s health / wellbeing . 
I’m still yet to hear my babies heartbeat but on a good note I’ve found my Doppler and ordered some gel for it so hopefully I will be able to find the baby’s heartbeat .


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> Wow that’s insane. I was told at mine that they will be cheacking every time I come for an appointment.

Totally crazy ! I’m glad you will get your baby’s heartbeat checked


----------



## Sander

BabyBump you can use Aloe Vera for gel and it works great! Just in case you have some around the house :)

We finished our basement yesterday! All the stuff got moved down there and my kitchen isn’t a disaster zone anymore so I’m happy about that lol. A little before and after in case anyone is curious :p Sorry the photos aren’t the best. Anyways, there’s a shelf up there now so all the bins are stored away and it’s not dark and scary anymore woohoo!


----------



## Babybump87

@Sander never knew this ! We have some aloe Vera too will give it a try later thanks ! 
Oh that’s amazing I’m sooo jealous of
All the space you have down there !


----------



## Sammyrose334

Hope everyone is doing good. Sorry I haven’t posted/replied in a bit I have been super busy! 
Do you ladies get the dark line down the stomach? Mine keeps getting darker and darker lol. Also here’s some clothes we bought for Noah. :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sammyrose334 said:


> Hope everyone is doing good. Sorry I haven’t posted/replied in a bit I have been super busy!
> Do you ladies get the dark line down the stomach? Mine keeps getting darker and darker lol. Also here’s some clothes we bought for Noah. :)
> 
> View attachment 1104822
> View attachment 1104823
> View attachment 1104824
> View attachment 1104825
> View attachment 1104826

 Those outfits are so adorable!!


----------



## Sander

Aw I love the outfits Sammy!! It’s so fun shopping for the teeny clothes. I’ve never had a linea negra but I know lots of others do. 

Speaking of buying things lol - I bought this swaddle set from Indigo for my 3rd son and it’s such a nice material, so I wanted to see what girl options they had. I liked this pattern and when I scrolled through the sample pictures the one with the name filled out had it filled out as ‘Hello my name is Charlotte’, so I figured it was meant to be :haha: I’d like to use it for a name announcement pic once she’s born :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Babybump - A little tardy to the party here, but that really is so ridiculous about your MW not checking the HB. Did she seem kinda meh about the whole thing, or did it seem like she wanted to, but her hands were tied cuz of policy?
And I used Aloe Vera gel for my doppler too. Works like a charm. :)

Sammy - Cute outfits. I love shopping for baby clothes. :)

AFM, took care of half my car troubles. Ordered a new headlight bulb that came as a 2 pack and thank God cuz my other headlight burned out Monday afternoon. They were delivered around 8pm that night and I installed them once the kids were asleep. Also filled up my washer fluid. The weather's been mild enough to not need my winter tires yet, but the car is telling me to change the oil every time I turn it on. May just have to take it to some kind of quick oil change place ASAP.
But anyway, really looking forward to the extra long XMas weekend and my scan in 5 days. I also saw a couple cute sleepers on clearance and picked them up. Hopefully I'm not jumping the gun here.


----------



## MrsT116

Oh you guys, all these outfits are so cute!! 
I'm definitely staying team :yellow: so will only buy essential items in neutral colours before baby arrives. But there's plenty of cute neutral stuff out there xx


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Hope everyone is doing good. Sorry I haven’t posted/replied in a bit I have been super busy!
> Do you ladies get the dark line down the stomach? Mine keeps getting darker and darker lol. Also here’s some clothes we bought for Noah. :)
> 
> View attachment 1104822
> View attachment 1104823
> View attachment 1104824
> View attachment 1104825
> View attachment 1104826

Lovely outfits !!


----------



## Babybump87

@PrettyInInk42 she was pretty meh about it all and felt like she couldn’t really care less . I even expressed concerned that my stomach doesn’t seem to have grown since my scan at 13wks 6 days I am 17 weeks tomorrow and I’ve not felt any moments . Just replied each pregnancy is different. I felt DS very early on . I don’t see her now until March which is ridiculous . I’m still so annoyed .

I feel really anxious this time around which I’ve not felt previous pregnancies. I’m just waiting for something to go wrong , maybe that’s just because I’m having a bad time at the minute with losing loved ones.

I am Going to phone up on Monday about my 20 week scan I couldn’t get through when I tried last !


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Aw I love the outfits Sammy!! It’s so fun shopping for the teeny clothes. I’ve never had a linea negra but I know lots of others do.
> 
> Speaking of buying things lol - I bought this swaddle set from Indigo for my 3rd son and it’s such a nice material, so I wanted to see what girl options they had. I liked this pattern and when I scrolled through the sample pictures the one with the name filled out had it filled out as ‘Hello my name is Charlotte’, so I figured it was meant to be :haha: I’d like to use it for a name announcement pic once she’s born :)
> 
> View attachment 1104829

Beautiful x


----------



## mridula

Hi there ladies! Nice to see that there are more girl babies here. How exciting for those who’ve had boys before!! 

I have my anatomy scan scheduled for 27th December and looking forward for it, it’s going to be an hour long scan. I can’t believe I’m already at 18 weeks now! This pregnancy is going super fast. My girl started showing me some movement since last week and I love it :)


----------



## Sander

Cute outfits Pretty! DH has been laughing cause I usually pick up one outfit when I go somewhere with baby clothes lol. 

Sorry you’ve been feeling anxiety BabyBump - I had it really bad with my oldest. It’s not fun! Try and remember your little bean is just fine in there :hugs:

Yay for movements mridula!

And good for you staying Team yellow MrsT, that will be a great surprise!

Afm - feeling some more consistent movements, and have my anatomy scan booked for January 10th. I’ll be just about 21 weeks. I have also felt this pregnancy has been flying by! Things are closing down quite a bit here again so we’ve been preparing for a bit of a lonely winter. I picked up some learning activities for my older boys to keep them busy, and they’ve been really into different art projects lately (painting and drawing etc), so I’ve been doing that in the mornings with them as well.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Today is the start of my Second trimester! Can’t believe Christmas is in a few days!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks @Sander I do have a habit of letting anxiety creep in but usually find a way to keep it at bay now ! I feel like the weeks are flying by too . 
There is talk about another lockdown here in the UK . I feel sorry for the children if they don’t go back after the Christmas break . 

Yayyy for second tri Yoshi !


----------



## crazy4baby09

Congrats on 2nd trimester Yoshi. I'm sorry you are having anxiety Babybump! I have anxiety too and for some reason it has been hitting harder this pregnancy at times. I'm not sure why since it's my 4th, I figured I would be used to it by now. It's exciting hearing about upcoming anatomy scans mine is on the 29th. It would be nice if the anxiety dialed down a bit after that. I am 20 weeks today so halfway through! It's crazy! I agree that this pregnancy seems to be flying by! I started having more intense morning sickness lately and I am having difficulties getting comfortable at night so I have not been sleeping well. I have felt shattered most days and lack energy. We have all of our Christmas shopping done, we just have to wrap gifts. I cannot believe Christmas is this week!


----------



## Babybump87

@crazy4baby09 sorry your having anxiety too ! It really does suck ! Hopefully it will settle down for you ! I’m just worried something is going to go wrong and I think it just comes from the bad start to the pregnancy and all the stress lately . Not hearing the heartbeat didn’t help and I’ve not got my Doppler out yet , if I can’t find the heartbeat myself it will make me more anxious that something is wrong ! Hopefully I will be able to shake this feeling after my scan ! I’m 17 weeks today ! 

Good luck with the wrapping I am yet to wrap a thing ! The days are going too fast . I cannot believe it’s Christmas week either ! My children are getting so excited , last 2 days in school !


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> @crazy4baby09 sorry your having anxiety too ! It really does suck ! Hopefully it will settle down for you ! I’m just worried something is going to go wrong and I think it just comes from the bad start to the pregnancy and all the stress lately . Not hearing the heartbeat didn’t help and I’ve not got my Doppler out yet , if I can’t find the heartbeat myself it will make me more anxious that something is wrong ! Hopefully I will be able to shake this feeling after my scan ! I’m 17 weeks today !
> 
> Good luck with the wrapping I am yet to wrap a thing ! The days are going too fast . I cannot believe it’s Christmas week either ! My children are getting so excited , last 2 days in school !

I'm nervous something will go wrong too. The last ultrasound I had (elective scan) they told me she was measuring 5 days behind. She did go fast but it has made me worried something will go wrong. None of my kids have ever measured behind they were always measured ahead. I have a Doppler but I still struggle at times finding the heartbeat. Thankfully my husband can usually find it though. I think also losing my mom earlier this year has just made me nervous about losing the baby too. Like I'm expecting something bad to happen. We were told my mom's cancer was fone and then out of nowhere it took her. I'm just on edge. We started wrapping gifts last week and only made it wrapping our oldest's gifts, still have 2 more to go. For some reason the past couple weeks my kids have not been falling asleep like usual so by the time they go to sleep I need to go to bed. I'm hoping to get them wrapped Wednesday or Thursday since my husband will be off work.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Sander 
So weird with Tommy I felt him properly at 18 weeks. I had a anterior placenta with him.
But Harley I never felt untill 19 weeks and my placenta was prosteria. 
My dd is 8 now nearly 9 so hard to remember exactly when I felt movements with her but pretty sure it was around 14 15 weeks. 
Have u noticed ure symptoms are different this time around? 
I remember with my DD I cudnt bear the smell of fried food. 
It wud make me gag and sometimes throw up. 
Never had that with my boys. 
Can not believe ure almost half way how is that even possible. 

We are gonna start ttc In May now. I keep looking at opks and hpts lol. 
I'm 42 now I had my birthday on Friday. Feel exactly the same lol. 



Ladies hope u all have a lush Xmas. 
I bet may/June comes around in no time. 
I will definitely be stalking.


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> @Sander
> So weird with Tommy I felt him properly at 18 weeks. I had a anterior placenta with him.
> But Harley I never felt untill 19 weeks and my placenta was prosteria.
> My dd is 8 now nearly 9 so hard to remember exactly when I felt movements with her but pretty sure it was around 14 15 weeks.
> Have u noticed ure symptoms are different this time around?
> I remember with my DD I cudnt bear the smell of fried food.
> It wud make me gag and sometimes throw up.
> Never had that with my boys.
> Can not believe ure almost half way how is that even possible.
> 
> We are gonna start ttc In May now. I keep looking at opks and hpts lol.
> I'm 42 now I had my birthday on Friday. Feel exactly the same lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies hope u all have a lush Xmas.
> I bet may/June comes around in no time.
> I will definitely be stalking.

The main things I noticed that were different to my boys is I had zero appetite this time, and I had hot flashes which I’ve never had before either. 

Exciting that you’ll be TTC again soon!


----------



## MrsT116

12 week scan today!! I'm actually 13 weeks though. Can't wait to get this done, fingers crossed all is well!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sander - That'd usually be me. Picking up clothing here and there, but I told SO I'd wait til after the sprinkle. Plus, I think my sister is about to start giving me hand-me-downs from her 2yo daughter.
Sucks about all the closures and restrictions again. Really hoping they'll let the kids go back to in-person learning after XMas break.

Yoshi - Yay for 2nd tri!

Sugger - Glad to hear you'll be trying again in a bit. Sending you lots of fertile and sticky dust.

MrsT - Good luck. 

Well, I had my scan today. Long story short, the tech didn't show me the "money shot" and when I asked if if she could see the gender, she said yes, but she would have it reviewed by the head tech and would send the report to my midwife in 2 business days. I told her about the SP test and it saying girl and she said something to the effect of "that result doesn't appear to be incorrect." And, just before I left, I kinda asked again and this time she said something like "that seems to be what it is (a girl), but we'll get that double checked."
Soooo, that sounds like it actually is a girl, right? Probably ok to tell everyone on XMas? My MW clinic is always closed on Fridays and they don't give results over the phone, so I won't get the official report until January 10th.


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> I'm nervous something will go wrong too. The last ultrasound I had (elective scan) they told me she was measuring 5 days behind. She did go fast but it has made me worried something will go wrong. None of my kids have ever measured behind they were always measured ahead. I have a Doppler but I still struggle at times finding the heartbeat. Thankfully my husband can usually find it though. I think also losing my mom earlier this year has just made me nervous about losing the baby too. Like I'm expecting something bad to happen. We were told my mom's cancer was fone and then out of nowhere it took her. I'm just on edge. We started wrapping gifts last week and only made it wrapping our oldest's gifts, still have 2 more to go. For some reason the past couple weeks my kids have not been falling asleep like usual so by the time they go to sleep I need to go to bed. I'm hoping to get them wrapped Wednesday or Thursday since my husband will be off work.

Aw hopefully she will grow and catch up by your next scan ! 
So sorry you lost your mum , I’m not surprised you feel the way you do and similar to me , I’ve lost 3 relatives lately , and I am just waiting for the next bad thing . I think since this pregnancy started off with so much uncertainty it made me worry more.


----------



## MrsT116

There's my little munchkin, measuring bang on 13 weeks. Wouldn't stop wriggling around. So amazing to see :cloud9:


----------



## crazy4baby09

MrsT116 said:


> There's my little munchkin, measuring bang on 13 weeks. Wouldn't stop wriggling around. So amazing to see :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1104968

Great scan pic!


----------



## Dream143r

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Well, I had my scan today. Long story short, the tech didn't show me the "money shot" and when I asked if if she could see the gender, she said yes, but she would have it reviewed by the head tech and would send the report to my midwife in 2 business days. I told her about the SP test and it saying girl and she said something to the effect of "that result doesn't appear to be incorrect." And, just before I left, I kinda asked again and this time she said something like "that seems to be what it is (a girl), but we'll get that double checked."
> Soooo, that sounds like it actually is a girl, right? Probably ok to tell everyone on XMas? My MW clinic is always closed on Fridays and they don't give results over the phone, so I won't get the official report until January 10th.
> 
> View attachment 1104961

This is HIGHLY annoying! Like lady give a break just say it's a girl. I hate when the ultrasound techs get all weird like that.


----------



## Sander

Pretty - I hope so too. None of my kids are in school yet but I can imagine it’s frustrating for parents to be in the dark all the time. I actually have to register my oldest for kindergarten next month :sad2:It’s so bittersweet but he’s definitely ready to go. Even now he asks me every day if he can go to school :haha:

As for the gender - yes I would definitely go ahead and share. Boys are so obvious - if she thinks girl, combined with SneakPeek I’d say you’re in the clear. Annoying she couldn’t just say though!

So glad you had a great scan MrsT!


----------



## Babybump87

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Sander - That'd usually be me. Picking up clothing here and there, but I told SO I'd wait til after the sprinkle. Plus, I think my sister is about to start giving me hand-me-downs from her 2yo daughter.
> Sucks about all the closures and restrictions again. Really hoping they'll let the kids go back to in-person learning after XMas break.
> 
> Yoshi - Yay for 2nd tri!
> 
> Sugger - Glad to hear you'll be trying again in a bit. Sending you lots of fertile and sticky dust.
> 
> MrsT - Good luck.
> 
> Well, I had my scan today. Long story short, the tech didn't show me the "money shot" and when I asked if if she could see the gender, she said yes, but she would have it reviewed by the head tech and would send the report to my midwife in 2 business days. I told her about the SP test and it saying girl and she said something to the effect of "that result doesn't appear to be incorrect." And, just before I left, I kinda asked again and this time she said something like "that seems to be what it is (a girl), but we'll get that double checked."
> Soooo, that sounds like it actually is a girl, right? Probably ok to tell everyone on XMas? My MW clinic is always closed on Fridays and they don't give results over the phone, so I won't get the official report until January 10th.
> 
> View attachment 1104961

I would be confident baby is a girl after her response !


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> There's my little munchkin, measuring bang on 13 weeks. Wouldn't stop wriggling around. So amazing to see :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1104968

Lovely scan picture !


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Merry Christmas! :)


----------



## Sammyrose334

Merry Christmas, ladies. <3


----------



## crazy4baby09

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> The main things I noticed that were different to my boys is I had zero appetite this time, and I had hot flashes which I’ve never had before either.
> 
> Exciting that you’ll be TTC again soon!


Thank you hon. I caved and brought opks and hpts. They were on offer so I thought why not. They arrived on Friday and its made me feel so excited about trying.
I've put them away for now but had to grab them at such good prices.
I got [email protected] opks and hpts I love them and actually found the hpts better than frer. They just got darker everyday. Also got some wondfo opks and hpts. I've used there opks when were were ttc and loved them but I've never used there hpts.
Also got some frer just because they were on offer too but have strictly told myself to not use unless I get lines on the ICs.
Always like to have a few different brands just to be sure.

I'm a bit anxious about trying with what happened last year and how long it took too get Harley but I'm trying to stay positive.


Merry Christmas hon. And all u other ladies.


----------



## Babybump87

Merry Christmas ! Hope you all had a wonderful time with your families ! 

Cannot believe I am 18 weeks today , still no date for my scan but after I phoned I am apparently on the list and they will call with an appointment !


----------



## Sander

I’m excited for you Sugger! I just got rid of my OPK’s and leftover hpt’s :haha: I’m glad to be done, but I’m excited for everyone adding more babies to the family!

18 weeks already BabyBump - crazy how time flies. Hopefully you get your appointment soon!

We’ve had a relaxed couple of days at home, it’s been nice that DH has had some time off work. My youngest learned to walk yesterday! Soon all 3 of them will be running circles around me haha. Not much new on the pregnancy front. Baby has been kicking away and my scan is coming up in about 2 weeks. I did pick up a couple things on Boxing Day that I’m excited about - specifically a new mattress since ours is just terrible. I bought it 3 years ago for $199 :wacko: This new one was on sale for $400, so still not a fancy mattress but at least should be a bit more comfortable! Anyone else get anything on sale this year?


----------



## Babybump87

Aww how exciting your youngest is taking his first steps @Sander ! So cute , hope your new mattress is more comfortable! 

We haven’t picked anything up in the sales this year. I have been looking around for a new buggy/travel system, what buggy are you ladies getting ?! .


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> Aww how exciting your youngest is taking his first steps @Sander ! So cute , hope your new mattress is more comfortable!
> 
> We haven’t picked anything up in the sales this year. I have been looking around for a new buggy/travel system, what buggy are you ladies getting ?! .

We got the Joovy Qool system when my youngest was born because it’s a double stroller. Before that we had the Chicco Bravo stroller which connects with the infant car seat. We kept that one too to use as a single stroller. Both are nice! The Joovy feels fancier but it doesn’t have cupholders for mom, so that’s a negative. I find though they both have decent storage, drive smoothly and are super easy to fold up.


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> We got the Joovy Qool system when my youngest was born because it’s a double stroller. Before that we had the Chicco Bravo stroller which connects with the infant car seat. We kept that one too to use as a single stroller. Both are nice! The Joovy feels fancier but it doesn’t have cupholders for mom, so that’s a negative. I find though they both have decent storage, drive smoothly and are super easy to fold up.

Thanks Sander ! I will have a look these ! I had the Mothercare Orb for DD1 which then got replaced shortly before we stopped using it . So when DD2 came around it was brand new . I loved that pram and kept it in good condition so DS was good to use it ! The pram is still in amazing condition to look at but the recliner wire snapped - common problem apparently so now I can’t use it ! I’ve well had my moneys worth though 3 kids later hahaha !


----------



## Babybump87

Here’s a pic of my 18 week 1 day bump! 
DDs keep asking when we are going to find out if baby is boy or girl . DD1 even wrote a letter to Santa asking which scout elf he will bring him/her so cute !


----------



## Sammyrose334

18 weeks today. Here’s my baby bump. :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

Cute baby bumps ladies! I had my anatomy scan today. All looks well with our little one, they confirmed again that we are having a little girl. She is measuring pretty spot on for how far along I am which is great and weird at the same time. All my other kiddos measured big for their ages so this gives me hope that I may have a smaller baby and may be able to deliver vaginally. There were a few things they couldn't get the best pictures of due to her position so I will be calling to schedule another ultrasound either later today or tomorrow. My next OB appt is January 25th and I will be doing the 1 hour glucose test at that appt. I am hoping they will be able to schedule my next scan the same day or close to it. During the ultrasound the tech measured a dark area that looked like where I was told I had a fibroid during my elective scan, I am not sure it is a fibroid though because they didn't say anything about it. When I looked on MyChart to see the results it said there wasn't any concerns just need another scan to get the few pics they didn't get. I would think that if it was a fibroid it would have been mentioned, idk. After my appt today I just feel extra excited and ready to start getting our house in order and get what we need for her. I just hope I find the energy for it lol. How is everyone doing?


----------



## MrsT116

crazy4baby09 said:


> Cute baby bumps ladies! I had my anatomy scan today. All looks well with our little one, they confirmed again that we are having a little girl. She is measuring pretty spot on for how far along I am which is great and weird at the same time. All my other kiddos measured big for their ages so this gives me hope that I may have a smaller baby and may be able to deliver vaginally. There were a few things they couldn't get the best pictures of due to her position so I will be calling to schedule another ultrasound either later today or tomorrow. My next OB appt is January 25th and I will be doing the 1 hour glucose test at that appt. I am hoping they will be able to schedule my next scan the same day or close to it. During the ultrasound the tech measured a dark area that looked like where I was told I had a fibroid during my elective scan, I am not sure it is a fibroid though because they didn't say anything about it. When I looked on MyChart to see the results it said there wasn't any concerns just need another scan to get the few pics they didn't get. I would think that if it was a fibroid it would have been mentioned, idk. After my appt today I just feel extra excited and ready to start getting our house in order and get what we need for her. I just hope I find the energy for it lol. How is everyone doing?

Congratulations on your scan, I'm sure the fibroid is nothing to be concerned about. 
How exciting you can start getting things ready. I'm only 14 weeks so it still feels a bit early, although I'm constantly online looking for bargains haha. 
My sickness has now settled, yay!! Hoping to start getting an energy boost soon.


----------



## Sander

Great bump Sammy!

And awesome news about your scan Crazy, hope she is a bit smaller for you. 

MrsT - glad your sickness has calmed down, mine got a lot better around 14 weeks too.


----------



## Babybump87

@crazy4baby09 ! Thanks great news about your scan ! I’m sure if anything was of concern it would have been noted ! My girls were smaller than DS .

Still no appointment for my scan , going to phone back on Tuesday I think If I still don’t have one .

@MrsT116 haha I am also online looking for a few bargains ! Mainly a travel system / pram .


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Happy New Year! Wednesday I go to go look at a few apartments and yesterday I got to move into one of them! :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

YoshiPikachu said:


> Happy New Year! Wednesday I go to go look at a few apartments and yesterday I got to move into one of them! :)

Awesome news Yoshi! I'm so glad you were able to move into an apartment, it must feel good after what you have been going through!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Just dropping by to wish you all a very Happy New year when it comes! :)


----------



## YoshiPikachu

crazy4baby09 said:


> Awesome news Yoshi! I'm so glad you were able to move into an apartment, it must feel good after what you have been going through!

Yeah it is! Unfortunately I have to sleep on the floor and try can get furniture. But at least I’m no longer staying in a shelter.


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> Happy New Year! Wednesday I go to go look at a few apartments and yesterday I got to move into one of them! :)

Happy New Year ! Amazing what a great start to 2022 !! Xx


----------



## Babybump87

Happy new year ladies ! We are having babies this year !!! 

I’m pretty sure I’ve felt some movements today low down too, . Not really that usual rolling sensation you get a first more like little jabs ! Hope it wasn’t my imagination :wacko:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Happy New Year ladies! May 2022 be full of health, happiness, and adorable babies.

Hope you're all doing well. 

Been kinda MIA over here. Sorry. If there's any info that needs to updated on the first post, please let me know. :)


----------



## Sander

2022 - let this be the end of Covid please :rofl:

Exciting that our babies are coming in just a few months!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh yes please be the end of covid 2022 !!! 

Speaking about covid (sorry!) have any of you ladies had your vaccine / booster in pregnancy ? 

I’m due my booster shot in a few days and keep going back and forth about getting it !


----------



## Bloblo

Babybump87 said:


> Oh yes please be the end of covid 2022 !!!
> 
> Speaking about covid (sorry!) have any of you ladies had your vaccine / booster in pregnancy ?
> 
> I’m due my booster shot in a few days and keep going back and forth about getting it !

I had mine right at 13 weeks. So glad I did! Didn't get any of the bad side effects like I did in first 2 shots, only had a slightly sore arm. The risk of hospital time for pregnant people with covid is higher than for above 65s. The risk of taking the vaccine is practically zero.


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> I had mine right at 13 weeks. So glad I did! Didn't get any of the bad side effects like I did in first 2 shots, only had a slightly sore arm. The risk of hospital time for pregnant people with covid is higher than for above 65s. The risk of taking the vaccine is practically zero.

Thanks so much ! I had a bad reaction to the second one involving my heart rate but that settled after a few weeks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy new year ladies 

2022 is so exciting for all of you. 
Summer will be here b4 u all know it. It's my least favourite time of year I absolutely hate the heat. 
Had a September baby in 2019 and another September baby is 2021 and Holy moly I was hot supper hot and uncomfortable. I'm aiming for a winter due date with the next if we are blessed but watch me be due in the summer. I told DH we have to be carful from September October and November to avoid the summer due dates but I know by then if we haven't fallen ill be just like sod it lol. 
My nanna keeps telling me I'm gonna have twins and I told her to be quite haha. 

Anyway lovelies happy new year.
Oh @Sander wud love covid to be over this year but unfortunately it's getting so bad here in the UK again with the Omicron veriant so it's like oh gosh here we go again. 
I just wish it wud sod off for good. 

That video of Thomas walking made me day <3


----------



## BabyBrain80

@PrettyInInk42 can you add me for 29th June please and we are having a boy :blue:
I visit both this and July group but my due date was moved from July to June at the 12 week scan. Thank you x

@Babybump87 I need to get my booster too, I'm ok with having it now I'm in the 2nd tri. Might see if there is a walk in clinic as there are no appointments until the end of the week. I'm keen now as so many people in our village currently have covid.:sad1: Hope you don't have any side affects this time x


----------



## Babybump87

BabyBrain80 said:


> @PrettyInInk42 can you add me for 29th June please and we are having a boy :blue:
> I visit both this and July group but my due date was moved from July to June at the 12 week scan. Thank you x
> 
> @Babybump87 I need to get my booster too, I'm ok with having it now I'm in the 2nd tri. Might see if there is a walk in clinic as there are no appointments until the end of the week. I'm keen now as so many people in our village currently have covid.:sad1: Hope you don't have any side affects this time x

Thank you ! I’m into second tri now too 19 weeks today !! I’m getting mine on Tuesday appointments seem slim pickings now , so many people have it lately and with DH going back
to work and the girls school I feel like it’s prime time to get it after the holidays , so I am gonna go ahead and get it . Hopefully be ok this time around .


Is your boy the first confirmed of the group ?! I can only remember girls being announced !!


----------



## Babybump87

Who else is waiting for their 20 week scan ?!

Getting so impatient ! DH thinks baby is a girl. I’m thinking boy but I’ve never guessed right with my others :haha:.

I think I’ve found the pram I want but want to know the gender before ordering a colour ! Been feeling more movements today too !


----------



## Sander

I think Sammy is having a boy too?

Welcome BabyBrain :)

Thanks Sugger! He’s going to be getting into everything now I’m sure, lol. 

BabyBump my 20 week scan is on the 10th! Seems far away but it’s like next week :haha: I think you’re having a boy too!

I’ve been feeling a lot more regular movement too, and even a bit from the outside if you concentrate, haha. It’s funny how with my first, pregnancy seemed so full of milestones - and this time I’m just like oh yeah nothing new, baby is still in there :rofl:


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> I think Sammy is having a boy too?
> 
> Welcome BabyBrain :)
> 
> Thanks Sugger! He’s going to be getting into everything now I’m sure, lol.
> 
> BabyBump my 20 week scan is on the 10th! Seems far away but it’s like next week :haha: I think you’re having a boy too!
> 
> I’ve been feeling a lot more regular movement too, and even a bit from the outside if you concentrate, haha. It’s funny how with my first, pregnancy seemed so full of milestones - and this time I’m just like oh yeah nothing new, baby is still in there :rofl:

anh yes !! This thread moves so fast sometimes I can’t keep up ! @Sander glad you have a date ! That’s super exciting it will be here very fast ! 

I usually have mine at 20 weeks but it can go into the 21st week ! Hoping for a date this week! Everything is so slow these days sometimes needed but frustrating! 

I’m also finally feeling lots more movement ! Started to feel more and more real now and something I think about daily as opposed to just not feeling pregnant if that makes sense :haha:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Babybump - No booster yet for me. Last I heard, the earliest appts in my area are all the way in March. :/ Definitely want it though.

BabyBrain - Added and congrats!

Yay for everyone starting to feel definite movements. I've been feeling them too. :)

Anyone already have a pretty decent wardrobe for their LO's yet? Here's Baby Girl's so far. lol. In my defense, about 70%+ of this is either hand-me-downs or bought before and I had kids yet. I also need to go through all my boys' old clothes and see what we have that's unisex.

And here's me at 20 weeks exactly. :)


----------



## Babybump87

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Babybump - No booster yet for me. Last I heard, the earliest appts in my area are all the way in March. :/ Definitely want it though.
> 
> BabyBrain - Added and congrats!
> 
> Yay for everyone starting to feel definite movements. I've been feeling them too. :)
> 
> Anyone already have a pretty decent wardrobe for their LO's yet? Here's Baby Girl's so far. lol. In my defense, about 70%+ of this is either hand-me-downs or bought before and I had kids yet. I also need to go through all my boys' old clothes and see what we have that's unisex.
> 
> And here's me at 20 weeks exactly. :)
> 
> View attachment 1105287
> View attachment 1105288

Thank you. I’ve had to re arrange mine for Saturday due to DH work ! I’m going to get it though and hope for the best ! 
That’s an impressive wardrobe for baby girl !! I seriously cannot wait to go through all the baby clothes DH won’t be impressed :haha:. Lovely 20 week bump too !!


----------



## Sander

Great bump Pretty! I don’t have that many, but I do have a little collection going :haha: We have a few friends/family who are excited to throw a shower so I’m trying not to buy too much until I know what sizes we’ll need. 

I’m 20 weeks today, yay halfway!


----------



## Babybump87

Finally got an appointment for my 20 week scan next Wednesday !

6 days to go , hear the baby’s heartbeat for the first time and find out the gender hopefully !


----------



## Dream143r

Yay @Babybump87 my anatomy scan is also next wednesday!


----------



## Babybump87

Dream143r said:


> Yay @Babybump87 my anatomy scan is also next wednesday!

Oh yayy !! Xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Lovely bumps ladies!

@PrettyInInk42 gorgeous wardrobe for your wee girl!

@Babybump87 I managed to get my booster on Monday...my arm was killing me!! I was absolutely fine with the first 2 and had no other side effects with this one except not being able to lift my arm for a day and a half....advice - get it in the arm on the side you don't tend to sleep on! lol

Very excited about the scans coming up...hope they all go well and looking forward to the pics! xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

22 weeks 3 day bump:cloud9: I have been enjoying feeling her move around, she really likes to keep me up a lot during the night lol. I have been having some sciatica pain from time to time but it's not too bad.
So excited to hear about upcoming scans!!


----------



## Babybump87

BabyBrain80 said:


> Lovely bumps ladies!
> 
> @PrettyInInk42 gorgeous wardrobe for your wee girl!
> 
> @Babybump87 I managed to get my booster on Monday...my arm was killing me!! I was absolutely fine with the first 2 and had no other side effects with this one except not being able to lift my arm for a day and a half....advice - get it in the arm on the side you don't tend to sleep on! lol
> 
> Very excited about the scans coming up...hope they all go well and looking forward to the pics! xx

Thank you ! Glad you was feeling ok after yours! Great advice too ! It’s gotta be the right arm for me then !


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Had ob appointment yesterday. Got to hear heartbeat. 20 werk ultrasound is set for February 10th! :)


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> Had ob appointment yesterday. Got to hear heartbeat. 20 werk ultrasound is set for February 10th! :)

How exciting hearing the heartbeat ! Ultrasound will come around super fast !


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Been feeling a little flu-ish for the last day or so, so I took a rapid test this afternoon and it came back positive. :(


----------



## Babybump87

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Been feeling a little flu-ish for the last day or so, so I took a rapid test this afternoon and it came back positive. :(

Aww no !! I hope your ok and don’t get too sick ! Sending hugs x


----------



## crazy4baby09

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Been feeling a little flu-ish for the last day or so, so I took a rapid test this afternoon and it came back positive. :(

Oh no! I hope you have a mild case! I had it in early pregnancy and it wasn't fun. I have asthma too so it burned when I breathed. I didn't find out I had it until I ended up in the ER because I was so dehydrated, I couldn't keep anything down. They gave me antibodies thought the IV and that helped a lot.


----------



## Sander

Sorry you have Covid Pretty :( Hope you get well soon!


----------



## Babybump87

@crazy4baby09 that sounds awful ! Glad you recovered ! 

I had my booster this afternoon , hoping for no side effects !


----------



## Babybump87

So sitting there this evening watching TV just had something to eat / drink . Had my hand on the bottom of my tummy and I felt the baby move . First time I’ve actually felt movement with my hand ! :happydance:


----------



## Sander

Yay for such big movements BabyBump!

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow at 2, hoping all is well :thumbup: Will post a pic when it’s done!


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Yay for such big movements BabyBump!
> 
> I have my anatomy scan tomorrow at 2, hoping all is well :thumbup: Will post a pic when it’s done!

good luck for you scan ! Can’t wait to see a picture !


----------



## MrsT116

YoshiPikachu said:


> Had ob appointment yesterday. Got to hear heartbeat. 20 werk ultrasound is set for February 10th! :)

Yours is the day before mine Yoshi! So good to hear the hb. How's your new apartment? X


----------



## Sander

Had my anatomy scan, everything looked good! And still a girl :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Had my anatomy scan, everything looked good! And still a girl :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1105425

Aww super cute ! Glad she’s all girl too :haha::happydance:


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sander said:


> Had my anatomy scan, everything looked good! And still a girl :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1105425

Cute scan picture!


----------



## MrsT116

Aww lovely :D:pink:


----------



## Babybump87

How are you ladies combating the heartburn ??! 

Heartburn has got worse over the last few days , I’ve got Gaviscon advance but it’s really not cutting it , my throat is constantly on fire xx


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> How are you ladies combating the heartburn ??!
> 
> Heartburn has got worse over the last few days , I’ve got Gaviscon advance but it’s really not cutting it , my throat is constantly on fire xx

I haven't had any so far this pregnancy which is a bit weird for me, not complaining though! Used to carry gaviscon around with me. Feel for u, its really unpleasant :(


----------



## Sammyrose334

Hey ladies. Sorry I haven’t posted in a while, just been feeling super exhausted lately. Finally hit 20 weeks & super excited. Definitely feeling his movements although they are just little ones. My anatomy scan is on the 13th and I’m super anxious to see him. Also been having round ligament pain, trouble sleeping at night because of my hips hurting. Working is already getting pretty hard but I’m trying to power through it cause I started a savings so my boyfriend & I can take 3 months off together when Noah arrives. Also we are looking to buy our first house together and talking about marriage. Hope all you ladies are doing well and healthy, as are our babies. <3 Can’t wait to see how beautiful they all are when they arrive.


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> I haven't had any so far this pregnancy which is a bit weird for me, not complaining though! Used to carry gaviscon around with me. Feel for u, its really unpleasant :(

Oh wow I hope it stays away for you!! DD2 and DSs pregnancies I’ve had to take tablets it became that bad ! I’m drinking Gaviscon like it’s water ooopps xx


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I haven’t posted in a while, just been feeling super exhausted lately. Finally hit 20 weeks & super excited. Definitely feeling his movements although they are just little ones. My anatomy scan is on the 13th and I’m super anxious to see him. Also been having round ligament pain, trouble sleeping at night because of my hips hurting. Working is already getting pretty hard but I’m trying to power through it cause I started a savings so my boyfriend & I can take 3 months off together when Noah arrives. Also we are looking to buy our first house together and talking about marriage. Hope all you ladies are doing well and healthy, as are our babies. <3 Can’t wait to see how beautiful they all are when they arrive.
> 
> View attachment 1105438

Lovely to hear from you Sammy !! Glad your both doing well apart from the ligament pains ! I am also suffering with my hip so feel your pain there ! Good luck for your scan !! 
How exciting talking about a new house and marriage ! All such important things to look forward to !!
Xxx


----------



## Babybump87

20 week scan went well ! Baby is happy and appears healthy no issues raised ! Was moving around kicking little legs !! Was amazing to see.



So here HE is !!! Baby is a BOY !!!!:blue::baby:


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sammyrose334 said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I haven’t posted in a while, just been feeling super exhausted lately. Finally hit 20 weeks & super excited. Definitely feeling his movements although they are just little ones. My anatomy scan is on the 13th and I’m super anxious to see him. Also been having round ligament pain, trouble sleeping at night because of my hips hurting. Working is already getting pretty hard but I’m trying to power through it cause I started a savings so my boyfriend & I can take 3 months off together when Noah arrives. Also we are looking to buy our first house together and talking about marriage. Hope all you ladies are doing well and healthy, as are our babies. <3 Can’t wait to see how beautiful they all are when they arrive.
> 
> View attachment 1105438

Lovely bump Sammy! How exciting about the new house and marriage! So many great things to look forward to! Also I feel you on the ligament pain!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> 20 week scan went well ! Baby is happy and appears healthy no issues raised ! Was moving around kicking little legs !! Was amazing to see.
> 
> View attachment 1105443
> 
> 
> So here HE is !!! Baby is a BOY !!!!:blue::baby:

Great scan babybump! Congratulations on your little boy!!!


----------



## Sander

Sorry about the heartburn BabyBump - I don’t usually struggle with that during pregnancy so I can’t offer much help, I usually get headaches more than anything else. 

Congrats on your baby boy!! How exciting. Does that mean Ramzi was right for you? 

Exciting news about possibly getting married and buying a home Sammy! The hip pain doesn’t improve until the baby is born - sorry to tell you :shock: I get it bad too, it makes sleeping rough. Do you have a pregnancy pillow? I find that helps. 

How are you doing with Covid Pretty? Hoping it’s easing up now!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Babybump87 said:


> 20 week scan went well ! Baby is happy and appears healthy no issues raised ! Was moving around kicking little legs !! Was amazing to see.
> 
> View attachment 1105443
> 
> 
> So here HE is !!! Baby is a BOY !!!!:blue::baby:

Awee, congrats!! Awesome scan pic.


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> Great scan babybump! Congratulations on your little boy!!!

Thank you !! xx


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> Sorry about the heartburn BabyBump - I don’t usually struggle with that during pregnancy so I can’t offer much help, I usually get headaches more than anything else.
> 
> Congrats on your baby boy!! How exciting. Does that mean Ramzi was right for you?
> 
> Exciting news about possibly getting married and buying a home Sammy! The hip pain doesn’t improve until the baby is born - sorry to tell you :shock: I get it bad too, it makes sleeping rough. Do you have a pregnancy pillow? I find that helps.
> 
> How are you doing with Covid Pretty? Hoping it’s easing up now!

Thank you! I do have one, but I didn’t use it yet! I will have to. :)


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Sorry about the heartburn BabyBump - I don’t usually struggle with that during pregnancy so I can’t offer much help, I usually get headaches more than anything else.
> 
> Congrats on your baby boy!! How exciting. Does that mean Ramzi was right for you?
> 
> Exciting news about possibly getting married and buying a home Sammy! The hip pain doesn’t improve until the baby is born - sorry to tell you :shock: I get it bad too, it makes sleeping rough. Do you have a pregnancy pillow? I find that helps.
> 
> How are you doing with Covid Pretty? Hoping it’s easing up now!


Oh gosh think I’d rather the heartburn than headaches ! Hope you’ve not had too many . 

Yes ! Ramzi was right now you mentioned it . You did guess boy too based on that hah x


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Awee, congrats!! Awesome scan pic.

Thank you !! X


----------



## MrsT116

Awww babybump, lovely scan pic!! Congratulations on your boy! Were you expecting boy or girl? Xx


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> Awww babybump, lovely scan pic!! Congratulations on your boy! Were you expecting boy or girl? Xx

Thanks so much ! I literally didn’t have a clue ! I kept thinking boy … but then thought girl haha useless ! We didn’t have a preference xxx


----------



## Dream143r

@Babybump87 My heartburn has been killing me as well! Morning/Night no matter what I eat. Super annoying. Tums helped me a lot through my first but I haven't started taking them yet because I feel like eventually your body builds up a tolerance to them and I don't want to start popping them too early.

I had 2 scans yesterday at 19w3d. A fetal echo which went great, no concerns with baby's heart, everything looked great. DH wasn't able to attend this appointment which we were pretty bummed about due to the C. The cardiologist did let me take some videos though. 

Then later in the afternoon I had my anatomy scan which he did get to come in the last 5 mins or so to see the baby which was nice. Baby is still measuring on track. We got quite a few side profile photos. She's still a girl..... We're still working on getting over this. I can't even find 1 single name that I would even consider. It's just gonna take some time. We'll get there.


----------



## Babybump87

Dream143r said:


> @Babybump87 My heartburn has been killing me as well! Morning/Night no matter what I eat. Super annoying. Tums helped me a lot through my first but I haven't started taking them yet because I feel like eventually your body builds up a tolerance to them and I don't want to start popping them too early.
> 
> I had 2 scans yesterday at 19w3d. A fetal echo which went great, no concerns with baby's heart, everything looked great. DH wasn't able to attend this appointment which we were pretty bummed about due to the C. The cardiologist did let me take some videos though.
> 
> Then later in the afternoon I had my anatomy scan which he did get to come in the last 5 mins or so to see the baby which was nice. Baby is still measuring on track. We got quite a few side profile photos. She's still a girl..... We're still working on getting over this. I can't even find 1 single name that I would even consider. It's just gonna take some time. We'll get there.

Oh gosh yours sounds just as bad as mine !! Tums were a lifesaver with DD1 . They got discontinued here in the U.K. . I hope you can hold out longer than I did before reaching for something . I hate the feeling of my throat being on fire ! 
Glad both your scans went well and no issues picked up , shame your DH couldn’t attend one of them though . That was good you got to take some videos ! 

Sorry your still struggling with the gender , hopefully this will pass as the pregnancy goes on and moreso when you meet her . Names are so hard , both my DDs didn’t have a name until a few days after birth ! Xx


----------



## Sammyrose334

Yay!! So excited! He is looking really healthy and growing good! Actually measuring a week ahead at 21 weeks! Look how cute his little nose is!


----------



## Babybump87

@Sammyrose334 adorable scan pictures ! That’s a bonus moving ahead 1 week too !!


----------



## Sander

Aw those are some awesome clear scan pics Sammy!


----------



## Cinnamon88

Hey ladies. I haven't been on in a long time! I FINALLY got over my morning sickness lol. I just worked and slept. Update, NIPT test said I'm having a girl. Still trying to figure out how much of what to buy clothes wise. I just got over covid and worried because women online said their doctors told them to take baby aspirin to help against blood clots but mine didn't say anything so now I'm super worried. My ultrasound isn't until Jan 25. I have no symptoms and anything but I feel baby moving and kicking like crazy. Her name will be Nylah Rose ♥️.


----------



## Sander

Beautiful name Cinnamon! Crazy another little girl to add to the list. I read online that girls are more common to be born during times of stress - maybe there are more girls because of Covid :rofl: In all my other groups we were very boy heavy, which I think is typical for a TTC group if anything about swaying is correct since they say boys are typically conceived closer to O and with frequent BD’s. Anyways, it’s all so interesting isn’t it!

I saw my midwife on Wednesday, we’re back to having 90% of the appointment on the phone - then I just go upstairs to check bp and baby’s heartbeat. She confirmed everything on my anatomy scan was normal which was good to hear. I have to admit I was a little worried rolling the dice a fourth time after having 3 healthy children. I’m very thankful she’s healthy!

In the meantime all you ladies from Ontario already know our social life is back to zero since we’re on lockdown again haha. At least I feel very used to it, and honestly I think we would be limiting our social activities anyways until Omicron has passed. I keep hearing it will peak soon, so hoping by March we will be at a low again!

I’ve been catching up on some reading so that’s been a nice way to pass the time :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

Cinnamon88 said:


> Hey ladies. I haven't been on in a long time! I FINALLY got over my morning sickness lol. I just worked and slept. Update, NIPT test said I'm having a girl. Still trying to figure out how much of what to buy clothes wise. I just got over covid and worried because women online said their doctors told them to take baby aspirin to help against blood clots but mine didn't say anything so now I'm super worried. My ultrasound isn't until Jan 25. I have no symptoms and anything but I feel baby moving and kicking like crazy. Her name will be Nylah Rose ♥️.

 Congratulations on your baby girl, what a beautiful name! I wonder if it's just in certain areas that they suggest aspirin during pregnancy if you get covid? I had it in early pregnancy and I was not told to take it and so far baby is doing well and I haven't had any issues. I'm glad your finally over the morning sickness!


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Cinnamon88 Congratulations on your little girl! Glad you are over covid. 
I've read on other threads about ladies being given blood thinners if they have covid, usually injections though. But that's only been very recently. It might not be everyone though, you could maybe ask your midwife to put your mind at rest x


----------



## Babybump87

Cinnamon88 said:


> Hey ladies. I haven't been on in a long time! I FINALLY got over my morning sickness lol. I just worked and slept. Update, NIPT test said I'm having a girl. Still trying to figure out how much of what to buy clothes wise. I just got over covid and worried because women online said their doctors told them to take baby aspirin to help against blood clots but mine didn't say anything so now I'm super worried. My ultrasound isn't until Jan 25. I have no symptoms and anything but I feel baby moving and kicking like crazy. Her name will be Nylah Rose ♥️.

Congrats on your baby girl . Such a beautiful name too !! 
I’ve only read if you get covid in third tri they give you aspirin to try and stop blood clots . I’ve not met anyone personally who has had them. Maybe ring your GP and see what they say for some clarification. Good luck for your scan and glad your feeling better ! X


----------



## Sander

Crazy tight feeling in my belly tonight :wacko:

I’ve had this with the other kids and I’m sure I’m gonna wake up in the morning with a major bump growth spurt. It’s like my body is like: ‘time to grow’ and does it all at once and it’s sooooo sore :rofl:


----------



## mridula

Haven't been here in a while.. I'm so exhausted running round my 17 month old boy, I hardly get rest and sleep during the day or night. Meanwhile, I had my anatomy scan on 27th December and it went well. My girl is doing great and my due date has been shifted by one day, its May 22nd now. 
Been planning to go out for walks but haven't had a chance to start yet. My weight gain is on the track till now, I just don't want to gain too much. So I have to start walking soon. My little boy likes playing taxi (pick me up game) so often that my back hurts towards evening everyday. I just want one of our parents to travel here asap (hoping that omicron slows down and travel bans are lifted), so that I can relax a little and feel pregnant. Because right now I'm a 24/7 mom for my boy, and I don't realize or have time to think about current pregnancy.


----------



## Cinnamon88

@Sander, i'm a tad bit disappointed because I wanted a boy and my husband keeps rubbing it in my face and it hurts a lot. I have to try talking to him about other stuff too thats hurting but idk how to approach the situation. Whenever someone asks about the baby he always mentions how he didn't want the baby and I just did or says this is what I wanted...like no. WE wanted this, with the multiple discussions we had and more.

@Babybump87, I'm going to call them Monday to ask. Though my current doctors office I dont feel comfortable with because they keep bouncing me from doctor to doctor.

@crazy4baby09, glad baby is doing good after covid. I bought a heartbeat monitor and i listen to her heartbeat once every other day if I feel her move less and less.


----------



## Cinnamon88

@Sander, I dont keep up with the news that much. On lockdown again due to Covid? That's horrible. Stay safe mama!


----------



## Sander

Aw I’m sorry your husband is being like that Cinnamon! How frustrating for you. He knows it takes two people to make a baby right :dohh:

I’m sorry you’re disappointed with baby’s gender too - I’m sure hubby’s attitude doesn’t help. I went through multiple bouts of GD and it’s important to have someone there talking you through the positives. I hope things improve soon! :hugs:


----------



## MrsT116

@Cinnamon88 I'm sorry your hubby is acting this way. Must be very hard. Like Sander said, takes 2 to make a baby! Hope you can talk things out and he starts being a bit more supportive. 

Bloody covid, I'm absolutely sick of it. I work at my local Hospital and I just can't wait for the day when we are covid-free!!!


----------



## MrsT116

I need to seriously start thinking about some names for both genders. Can't settle on anything I like that goes with my 2 daughter's names :wacko:


----------



## crazy4baby09

24 weeks today, yay for viability!


----------



## Sander

Happy V day Crazy!

MrsT - wanna spitball any of them with us :p


----------



## YoshiPikachu

MrsT116 said:


> Yours is the day before mine Yoshi! So good to hear the hb. How's your new apartment? X

Nice! The apartment is good. I unfortunately can’t get furniture until February 16th but my aunt got me a air mattress for me to use until then.


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> Happy V day Crazy!
> 
> MrsT - wanna spitball any of them with us :p

Sure why not! 
So my eldest is Caitlin Hannah, my youngest is Cora Niamh. I would love to give baby 3 another 'C' name but it's not essential haha :haha:
Hubby is Irish. For a boy my current fave is Cian, pronounced kee-an. For a girl the only C name I like is Cleo, obvs not an Irish name haha. 

Bur like I say, doesn't have to begin with a C really, or be Irish.
Good lord I'm confusing myself with that ^ :rofl:


----------



## Sander

Aw I like those names!

We had Chloe on our list, I kinda like Cleo better though. I like Claire too! We had 2 E names and then broke that off with our third, but that was mostly because I figured if we went for a fourth I didn’t want to be stuck with another E name :rofl:


----------



## Babybump87

@Cinnamon88 DHs can be right pain in the butts for a nicer term hahaha ! It takes two to tango so just remind him of that when he’s having a moment !! 


@crazy4baby09 happy V day !!


----------



## Babybump87

@MrsT116 we are also struggling with names for our boy ! I do love Cleo and Chloe ! Not heard those names for a while either . 
It’s such a hard choice . 


We have Joshua , Luke , Matthew and Cody in our short list . DS is James middle name Thomas so I’d like something that goes well with his name , Cody is a bit out there for me but that was DHs suggestion :haha:. We currently have no middle name either hahaha !


----------



## Sander

I love the name Matthew, BabyBump. We couldn’t use it because we know too many people with a similar name, but I liked it for my 3rd :)

Has anyone found their patience is wearing thin lately? I can’t tell if my kids are acting worse or if I’m not handling it as well as I used to. My oldest in particular is testing all his boundaries and is fighting a lot with my middle son so I feel like it’s just constant screaming and fighting and throwing toys and I’m losing my mind. Then when I get angry with them for fighting I start crying which is so unlike me even when pregnant, but I feel stressed and like I can’t handle them when they’re being crazy.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sander said:


> I love the name Matthew, BabyBump. We couldn’t use it because we know too many people with a similar name, but I liked it for my 3rd :)
> 
> Has anyone found their patience is wearing thin lately? I can’t tell if my kids are acting worse or if I’m not handling it as well as I used to. My oldest in particular is testing all his boundaries and is fighting a lot with my middle son so I feel like it’s just constant screaming and fighting and throwing toys and I’m losing my mind. Then when I get angry with them for fighting I start crying which is so unlike me even when pregnant, but I feel stressed and like I can’t handle them when they’re being crazy.

 Yes! I am short on patience, this happened during my last pregnancy too. I think it's a combination of me not handling things like I used to and the kids acting out. My older 2 act like they don't have to listen to me when I am pregnant and the 3rd is starting to follow suit. It's not just me noticing it either, my husband and sister see it too. I'm not sure if it's how they are dealing/ not dealing emotionally with the baby coming in the next couple months it what. It's been hard in me because I homeschool too and they have been giving me a hard time even doing work that they know how to do. It's like as my belly gets bigger the amount they ignore me/ disobey me gets more. For me I think it's because I'm touched out. My 2 year just wants me to hold her all the time now or her lay on top of my stomach. She has epic meltdowns if she can't cuddle. Every minute the kids want to be in my face for everything. I am trying the best I can to give them the love and attention they need while also not over doing things. My husband keeps reminding me that I can't do all the things I normally would because it ends up causing pelvic and sciatic pain. Those things coupled with not getting the best sleep because I can't get comfortable doesn't help either.


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> I love the name Matthew, BabyBump. We couldn’t use it because we know too many people with a similar name, but I liked it for my 3rd :)
> 
> Has anyone found their patience is wearing thin lately? I can’t tell if my kids are acting worse or if I’m not handling it as well as I used to. My oldest in particular is testing all his boundaries and is fighting a lot with my middle son so I feel like it’s just constant screaming and fighting and throwing toys and I’m losing my mind. Then when I get angry with them for fighting I start crying which is so unlike me even when pregnant, but I feel stressed and like I can’t handle them when they’re being crazy.

Matthew is probably my favourite so far , DH likes Joshua .. I just don’t like the way it sounds (no offence to anyone!) . I don’t know anyone with the name Matthew either !

Ohh gosh DD2 and DS drive me crazy !! DD2 has cloth ears , doesn’t listen to a word and DS is just in the clingy mode at the minute ! I swear they know when to test our patience !


----------



## MrsT116

Ladies have any of you experienced pain low down in pelvis at this stage? I've got an almost stinging pain down low in my pelvis, it's there constantly, started about 5 hours ago. It's not horrendous pain but uncomfortable and not had it so far in the pregnancy x


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> Ladies have any of you experienced pain low down in pelvis at this stage? I've got an almost stinging pain down low in my pelvis, it's there constantly, started about 5 hours ago. It's not horrendous pain but uncomfortable and not had it so far in the pregnancy x

I’ve never had that but do get hip/pelvic pain . I’d assume it was baby laying on a nerve ? . I hope it goes for you soon ! Xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

MrsT116 said:


> Ladies have any of you experienced pain low down in pelvis at this stage? I've got an almost stinging pain down low in my pelvis, it's there constantly, started about 5 hours ago. It's not horrendous pain but uncomfortable and not had it so far in the pregnancy x

I get a stinging pain in my lower pelvis and hip if I don't take rest breaks. It acts up really bad when I do grocery shopping after pushing a full cart for a bit. Not sure if is what you are experiencing or not. This little one likes to stay in my pelvis a lot so not sure if she is just putting pressure on something or what. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## MrsT116

Thank you ladies. I was wondering last night if it could be the start of a UTI but seems to have gone this morning!


----------



## crazy4baby09

MrsT116 said:


> Thank you ladies. I was wondering last night if it could be the start of a UTI but seems to have gone this morning!

I'm glad the pain is gone this morning!


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> Thank you ladies. I was wondering last night if it could be the start of a UTI but seems to have gone this morning!

Oh I didn’t think of a possible UTI ! I’m glad it’s gone now ! X


----------



## MrsT116

Anyone using any products on bump/hips to try and prevent stretch marks? Anyone found anything that works? I have pretty bad stretch marks from both previous pregnancies and if possible want to try and prevent them getting worse/adding more to my collection :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> Anyone using any products on bump/hips to try and prevent stretch marks? Anyone found anything that works? I have pretty bad stretch marks from both previous pregnancies and if possible want to try and prevent them getting worse/adding more to my collection :haha:

I have a few little ones from previous pregnancies . I’ve not noticed them worsening .. yet . I do have some bio oil and palmers stretch mark butter to use .


----------



## Sander

I found bio oil works well, I just have never been consistent enough with it. I have so many stretch marks but thankfully they’ve been fading quite a lot. 

Glad I’m not the only one managing life right now :wacko:

Happy you’re feeling better MrsT! I’ve never had that pain before, I just find my pelvis locks up overnight and it’s painful to get out of bed.


----------



## Bloblo

I am soooo bad at updating here, but am reading every word and sending you all good thoughts and energy all the time. I will be 20w tomorrow and it almost feels unreal.

@PrettyInInk42 You can update the first page, we are having a girl! :pink:

I am really excited for our 3rd girl, but also feeling like i am missing out on being a boy mom and that makes me sad. So quite mixed feelings here. We are really struggling to find a name that fits both our cultures. We've used up all our girl names.
She is healthy and all looked great with our anatomy scan. Too bad dh had to stay outside due to COVID rules. I can feel daily movements now and it is making it a bit easier to start bonding with her.
We are hoping to take a trip to Africa next month. It will be tough flying with the 2 toddlers, but it's also our last chance to visit my family before we're outnumbered.
I have also decided to use at least 2 days a week to practice painting again. I'd like to try to get good enough to sell some stuff before the end of my maternity leave (August '23) in the hopes that I can generate enough income to not have to go back to my corporate job. Dunno yet if that is just a pipedream or if it can be a realistic business.
So as you can see there are many things happening here, all exciting and all exhausting.


----------



## Babybump87

@Bloblo congratulations on your baby girl!! Sorry your having mixed emotions at the minute . I suppose that’s completely normal though too! 

That’s such a shame your DH had to stay outside ! Annoys me too in a way they are being excluded god forbid if a lady gets bad news! 

Oh gosh that will be a trip to remember with 2 toddlers but will be so worth it to see family ! I hope you get back into your painting ! 

What a lovely picture of your baby girl her little nose :cloud9:


----------



## Sander

Congrats on your baby girl Bloblo! I found the best part of having 3 in a row is they share everything and you save a ton of money :rofl: 

Sounds like an exciting trip to Africa!

So guys I just dropped a stupid amount of money on one of those play couches for the kids. We got a Joey (it’s like the Canadian Nugget). The boys have been trampolining off our furniture lately and making me absolutely crazy. They’ve been pushing our chairs/couches together to make an obstacle course and then dive bombing off it all, and it’s ruining the couch. So I got this play couch in the hopes they can mangle that instead :rofl: 

Do any of you guys have one of those? I’m hoping it’s worth it, I’ve only seen rave reviews. I just got one because of the price tag, but from what I’ve heard it’s still big enough for them to do lots with.


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> Congrats on your baby girl Bloblo! I found the best part of having 3 in a row is they share everything and you save a ton of money :rofl:
> 
> Sounds like an exciting trip to Africa!
> 
> So guys I just dropped a stupid amount of money on one of those play couches for the kids. We got a Joey (it’s like the Canadian Nugget). The boys have been trampolining off our furniture lately and making me absolutely crazy. They’ve been pushing our chairs/couches together to make an obstacle course and then dive bombing off it all, and it’s ruining the couch. So I got this play couch in the hopes they can mangle that instead :rofl:
> 
> Do any of you guys have one of those? I’m hoping it’s worth it, I’ve only seen rave reviews. I just got one because of the price tag, but from what I’ve heard it’s still big enough for them to do lots with.

I've never heard of this being from the UK but it sounds ace! Hope your kids have fun jumping on that instead of your sofa :haha:


----------



## MrsT116

Bloblo said:


> I am soooo bad at updating here, but am reading every word and sending you all good thoughts and energy all the time. I will be 20w tomorrow and it almost feels unreal.
> 
> @PrettyInInk42 You can update the first page, we are having a girl! :pink:
> 
> I am really excited for our 3rd girl, but also feeling like i am missing out on being a boy mom and that makes me sad. So quite mixed feelings here. We are really struggling to find a name that fits both our cultures. We've used up all our girl names.
> She is healthy and all looked great with our anatomy scan. Too bad dh had to stay outside due to COVID rules. I can feel daily movements now and it is making it a bit easier to start bonding with her.
> We are hoping to take a trip to Africa next month. It will be tough flying with the 2 toddlers, but it's also our last chance to visit my family before we're outnumbered.
> I have also decided to use at least 2 days a week to practice painting again. I'd like to try to get good enough to sell some stuff before the end of my maternity leave (August '23) in the hopes that I can generate enough income to not have to go back to my corporate job. Dunno yet if that is just a pipedream or if it can be a realistic business.
> So as you can see there are many things happening here, all exciting and all exhausting.
> View attachment 1105660

Oh wow, first of all great pic of your little lady, and congratulations on dd3. I'm a mum of 2 girls and I have a suspicion this will be a third daughter I'm carrying. 
Secondly I say go for it with the art! If it's what you love to do and can dedicate some time to see if it could work for you then do it! What sort of art/painting do you do? Xx


----------



## MrsT116

I've booked a 4d scan for week 29, my two dds can come along to that. I can't wait to be able to see little one's face on screen. And I think it will be great for my two girls to see and connect with baby a little. Hoping they can do the scan without revealing the gender as I really don't want to know! I've read they mainly focus on the face at these scans and I guess if I tell them beforehand to try and keep away from the area, hopefully it's doable! Anyone any experience with this, I've never had a 3d or 4d scan in my previous pregnancies x


----------



## Sander

MrsT116 said:


> I've booked a 4d scan for week 29, my two dds can come along to that. I can't wait to be able to see little one's face on screen. And I think it will be great for my two girls to see and connect with baby a little. Hoping they can do the scan without revealing the gender as I really don't want to know! I've read they mainly focus on the face at these scans and I guess if I tell them beforehand to try and keep away from the area, hopefully it's doable! Anyone any experience with this, I've never had a 3d or 4d scan in my previous pregnancies x

I enter this contest a 4d ultrasound chain runs all the time and I’ve won twice for a free scan :haha: so I’ve done one with each baby around 25 weeks. They can definitely avoid the genital area because baby is big and they want pictures of their face. This is a pic I got of my oldest - they’re really cool! My other 2 kids didn’t cooperate so I didn’t get nice pictures with them haha.


----------



## MrsT116

Ahh great to know! It's all so exciting! Counting down to my anomaly scan now on 11th Feb xx


----------



## Bloblo

MrsT116 said:


> Oh wow, first of all great pic of your little lady, and congratulations on dd3. I'm a mum of 2 girls and I have a suspicion this will be a third daughter I'm carrying.
> Secondly I say go for it with the art! If it's what you love to do and can dedicate some time to see if it could work for you then do it! What sort of art/painting do you do? Xx

I do oils mostly, I love surrealism, but think I might start out just with landscapes and some abstracts. I have a loooooong way to go...
You can follow me on instagram if you want :haha:
Login • Instagram


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> I've never heard of this being from the UK but it sounds ace! Hope your kids have fun jumping on that instead of your sofa :haha:

Same here !! Hopefully they will have loads of fun @Sander


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Two more weeks until my ultrasound and I’m impatient. XD Been feeling baby move a lot more lately.


----------



## Dream143r

Hi everyone - I'm 21w1d today and really can't even believe it. I'm feel movements daily now as well like many others were saying. I'm finding it's very helpful with bonding and coping with the fact that I'm having a girl.

I'm hoping to pick out a paint colour for the nursery this week, I think that will help as well.

I did a little retail therapy too, most of the girl clothes were completely repulsive to me. I hate the sparkles and the glitter and the tutus and the PINK. I dunno, seems I'm just drawn to the boy stuff. Hopefully she's born with lots of hair for me to style because people are going to probably think shes a boy when she's always dressed in neutrals.


----------



## Bloblo

Dream143r said:


> Hi everyone - I'm 21w1d today and really can't even believe it. I'm feel movements daily now as well like many others were saying. I'm finding it's very helpful with bonding and coping with the fact that I'm having a girl.
> 
> I'm hoping to pick out a paint colour for the nursery this week, I think that will help as well.
> 
> I did a little retail therapy too, most of the girl clothes were completely repulsive to me. I hate the sparkles and the glitter and the tutus and the PINK. I dunno, seems I'm just drawn to the boy stuff. Hopefully she's born with lots of hair for me to style because people are going to probably think shes a boy when she's always dressed in neutrals.

My girls didn't own a single pink or sparkly thing apart from those that were given to us. Once Leila turned 3, she started insisting on pink and unicorns and rainbows, but before that it was all dinosaurs, and blue and green. Do I care that random strangers think my girls are boys? Not even a bit :haha: You are clearly a woman and not wearing sparkly pink stuff, so the baby can do the same! Mine also play mostly with trucks and cars and blocks etc, there are no "boy" toys that don't work well for girls. 
As a huge bonus, my girls are both "daddy's girls", so when he is home I get to sit and relax a bit while he is being attacked by toycars and forced to swing them up in the air etc.


----------



## crazy4baby09

I had my OB appointment today, they had me do the gestational test and it looks like I passed the test. I was told that my hemoglobin and hematocrit are low so I'm guessing that means I'm anemic? I have not heard from the doctor about it yet. They also did another ultrasound to get pics they couldn't at my anatomy scan. It seems like that went well too. I didn't get a really good scan pic though she was curled up most of the time.


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> I had my OB appointment today, they had me do the gestational test and it looks like I passed the test. I was told that my hemoglobin and hematocrit are low so I'm guessing that means I'm anemic? I have not heard from the doctor about it yet. They also did another ultrasound to get pics they couldn't at my anatomy scan. It seems like that went well too. I didn't get a really good scan pic though she was curled up most of the time.
> 
> View attachment 1105707

Aww lovely scan picture ! 

Yeah your iron levels must be low . Probably will need some iron supplements !


----------



## Cinnamon88

Just had my anatomy scan so happy. Baby is doing good. Then right after the doctor basically ruins it for me. I heard Nothing but sarcasm and eye rolling and scare tactics from him about not getting flu vaccine and the c word vaccine. Saying baby can be still born, early labor and more. Then more about me going to hospital for turning down flu vaccine he was such a jerk to me and questioned me having a tubal reversal like he didn't believe I did.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> Aww lovely scan picture !
> 
> Yeah your iron levels must be low . Probably will need some iron supplements !

I checked my online chart and the Dr. Just said values are normal even though they were flagged as low. I think I will just add an iron supplement. I had to do the same in my last 2 pregnancies. I'm just a little confused they said I have to see an OB instead of a midwife so they could keep a closer eye on me, but the midwife I had for my last 2 pregnancies seemed to be more on top of things!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Cinnamon88 said:


> Just had my anatomy scan so happy. Baby is doing good. Then right after the doctor basically ruins it for me. I heard Nothing but sarcasm and eye rolling and scare tactics from him about not getting flu vaccine and the c word vaccine. Saying baby can be still born, early labor and more. Then more about me going to hospital for turning down flu vaccine he was such a jerk to me and questioned me having a tubal reversal like he didn't believe I did.

I'm glad you had a nice scan! I hate when doctors do that! I was worried I was going to be pressured to get the "c" vaccine. Thankfully she just put it in my chart and left it at that. I already had covid and was also given antibodies, don't see a purpose for the shot. Hopefully the next time you have an appt they will be nicer!


----------



## Sander

Cinnamon88 said:


> Just had my anatomy scan so happy. Baby is doing good. Then right after the doctor basically ruins it for me. I heard Nothing but sarcasm and eye rolling and scare tactics from him about not getting flu vaccine and the c word vaccine. Saying baby can be still born, early labor and more. Then more about me going to hospital for turning down flu vaccine he was such a jerk to me and questioned me having a tubal reversal like he didn't believe I did.

That’s frustrating. There isn’t a lot of data around stillbirth rates in association with Covid-19 and vaccination in the sense that although your risk of stillbirth is higher if you are infected with Covid, there is no existing data that shows whether you are less at risk when vaccinated with Covid vs unvaccinated with Covid as a pregnant person. If that makes sense. They only have data on stillbirth rates and Covid infections and they don’t differentiate vaccination status. The most current data suggests you are just as likely to catch Covid as someone with 2 doses, but if you have 3 they say your protection is better against infection (I believe they say it’s about 67%). Although vaccination lowers your ICU risk, your hospitalization risk is similar to someone with 2-doses (at least here in Ontario, the ratio of Covid patients in hospital is similar to the ratio of vaccinated to unvaccinated). So you could argue that vaccination could potentially lower your stillbirth risk, but there really isn’t any specific existing data to support that yet.

Anyways, if you aren’t vaccinated the best thing you can do is try and avoid infection. To be protected against Omicron you really need 3 doses and by the time you get caught up Omicron will be long gone since you need 8 weeks between your first doses and 4-6 months to get boosted (depending on where you live). I would just hunker down as best you can until cases slow in your area, but don’t stress about what others think. Everyone’s just doing what they think is best for their family :hugs:

Crazy - I find midwives are less overloaded than the OB’s so they tend to know you and your particulars a bit better. I usually see both and find the midwife appointments are about 30-45 minutes and I see the OB like max 10 minutes :haha:

Going to brave Costco this week, I haven’t done a big shop in a while and I’m a bit worried about the supply chain issues. Hoping it won’t be too crazy in there :wacko:


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> I checked my online chart and the Dr. Just said values are normal even though they were flagged as low. I think I will just add an iron supplement. I had to do the same in my last 2 pregnancies. I'm just a little confused they said I have to see an OB instead of a midwife so they could keep a closer eye on me, but the midwife I had for my last 2 pregnancies seemed to be more on top of things!

Yeah , there’s normal and borderline normal which my GP won’t treat only if it’s “low”. I had low iron and b12 with DS ended up getting 8 shots of b12 over a course of 2.5 weeks damnn those hurt like hell haha.

I’m finding everything annoying this time around with lack of appointments/contact with a midwife and the whole online pregnancy notes. I don’t see my midwife for another 5ish weeks when I will be 28 weeks last time I seen her I was 16 weeks . The length of time between these appointments is ridiculous . Sorry that turned into a little rant haha xx


----------



## Cinnamon88

I forgot to add the picture! Nylah Rose is 1 lb 7 oz..kicking and moving like crazy to where the ultrasound technician has me on my side digging hard to get pictures lol. What's odd is I see a second face but she didn't mention anything about twins. So maybe just an error.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Was talking to my kids on video chat and they were arguing on weather baby will be a boy or a girl. Hannah says she wants it to be a girl because she doesn’t want another annoying brother and Joseph wants it to be a boy because he already has 2 sisters. XD


----------



## Sander

Oh my gosh Cinnamon that is so weird about the second face :rofl: it was probably a glitch with the sonagram. I really love the name you picked. 

Yoshi I’m glad your kids are excited to meet their new sibling!

I have an appointment with the OB on the 23rd to talk about tying my tubes. So bittersweet for me but I feel very, very done :shock:

In other news that play couch I bought is coming tomorrow! Super excited as I expected to wait into March.


----------



## Babybump87

I personally got the covid vaccines 2 shots before I was pregnant and the booster when I was 20 weeks pregnant . Wasn’t a easy choice to make I went back an forth .

I did read a few articles which stated the same as Sander mentioned , more likely to need ICU treatment if unvaccinated when pregnant and increased risk of still birth if you catch covid in third tri .

It’s a personal choice and no one should be forced / pressured into getting the vaccine.


Cinnamon88 said:


> I forgot to add the picture! Nylah Rose is 1 lb 7 oz..kicking and moving like crazy to where the ultrasound technician has me on my side digging hard to get pictures lol. What's odd is I see a second face but she didn't mention anything about twins. So maybe just an error.
> 
> View attachment 1105745

wow that’s crazy I totally see a second face !!


----------



## MrsT116

I've had 2 vaccines but I've personally chosen not to have the booster whilst pregnant. I've also already had covid. Thankfully I've not had any pressure from anyone regarding this. 

I've now got a cot, pram and some other bits sorted. Getting excited buying things, however being team yellow makes buying a bit harder haha. 

Can't wait now for my 20 week scan! 2 weeks today! 

How is everyone doing? X


----------



## Babybump87

Aww that’s super exciting @MrsT116 ! I love buying new baby stuff ! I’ve seen a pram I absolutely love but the colour is out of stock until July so that’s no good . So I am thinking of just getting the black/silver but this is also out of stock . The retailer is expecting them back in stock . I really hope so ! 

We already have all the big items in perfect condition, so we will be reusing them from DS. I need a new mattress for the Moses basket though . Will start picking little bits up next month but I’ve not really been anywhere apart from grocery shopping ! 

I’ve been getting BH a lot this week . Didn’t get them this early in past pregnancies . I really should drink more water anyways !


----------



## crazy4baby09

It's so exciting getting things sorted for baby! We were going through some of the clothes we already had and I found a tote full of newborn baby girls clothes. I am glad that we don't really have to buy much in the way of clothes. It was also fun looking through them and remembering our 2 other daughters in them! We have a stroller and an infant car seat but I cannot seem to find all the belts for the seat. My husband said we should buy another seat, so I have been looking around for one that will fit the stroller. I found one I like but they are currently out of stock, so hopefully it will be in soon. A friend of mine dropped off a baby rocker and jumparoo for me yesterday as well as an over the shoulder diaper bag. When my husband saw the baby gear in our living room he said it made him excited for our baby girl to be here! It still feels like we have a long time to wait but I know she will be here before we know it. I'm so eager to get everything set up for her but I know it too early for some of it. She has been moving around a lot and I feel her throughout the day, I just love it! I'm trying to soak it all up because she will most likely be our last.


----------



## Sander

Aw so exciting guys!! We have so much baby gear already we aren’t really buying anything new - just girl clothes. And I’ve been trying not to buy too many :haha:

One thing that’s been on our mind a lot has been moving - we are rapidly outgrowing our house but can’t afford to buy again in Ontario. I have a relative who is considering us selling a plot of land for very very cheap near the American border - and if that went through we would actually be able to build a home (which is something we never ever thought we could do). 

We are waiting to hear back as there’s an application process through the city etc, I’m hoping to know what’s happening with it in the next month or so. Otherwise we will be moving to Nova Scotia where we’ve never been before :shock: No matter what happens we’d like to list our house in Spring 2023, which I know is going to come up super fast!!


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> Aww that’s super exciting @MrsT116 ! I love buying new baby stuff ! I’ve seen a pram I absolutely love but the colour is out of stock until July so that’s no good . So I am thinking of just getting the black/silver but this is also out of stock . The retailer is expecting them back in stock . I really hope so !
> 
> We already have all the big items in perfect condition, so we will be reusing them from DS. I need a new mattress for the Moses basket though . Will start picking little bits up next month but I’ve not really been anywhere apart from grocery shopping !
> 
> I’ve been getting BH a lot this week . Didn’t get them this early in past pregnancies . I really should drink more water anyways !

Hopefully you can get the colour you want. It is exciting!! Ooh BHs, I'm trying to remember how early they started in my previous pregnancies but can't remember :dohh:


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> Aw so exciting guys!! We have so much baby gear already we aren’t really buying anything new - just girl clothes. And I’ve been trying not to buy too many :haha:
> 
> One thing that’s been on our mind a lot has been moving - we are rapidly outgrowing our house but can’t afford to buy again in Ontario. I have a relative who is considering us selling a plot of land for very very cheap near the American border - and if that went through we would actually be able to build a home (which is something we never ever thought we could do).
> 
> We are waiting to hear back as there’s an application process through the city etc, I’m hoping to know what’s happening with it in the next month or so. Otherwise we will be moving to Nova Scotia where we’ve never been before :shock: No matter what happens we’d like to list our house in Spring 2023, which I know is going to come up super fast!!

Oh wow exciting stuff!! I'd love to either move or extend where we are. Houses in US and Canada seem to be way bigger than in the UK, yours is probably way bigger than ours here. I'm in a 3 bed semi detached, and would just love an extra bedroom really. Which location would you prefer, and would you be moving further from your families? xx


----------



## MrsT116

crazy4baby09 said:


> It's so exciting getting things sorted for baby! We were going through some of the clothes we already had and I found a tote full of newborn baby girls clothes. I am glad that we don't really have to buy much in the way of clothes. It was also fun looking through them and remembering our 2 other daughters in them! We have a stroller and an infant car seat but I cannot seem to find all the belts for the seat. My husband said we should buy another seat, so I have been looking around for one that will fit the stroller. I found one I like but they are currently out of stock, so hopefully it will be in soon. A friend of mine dropped off a baby rocker and jumparoo for me yesterday as well as an over the shoulder diaper bag. When my husband saw the baby gear in our living room he said it made him excited for our baby girl to be here! It still feels like we have a long time to wait but I know she will be here before we know it. I'm so eager to get everything set up for her but I know it too early for some of it. She has been moving around a lot and I feel her throughout the day, I just love it! I'm trying to soak it all up because she will most likely be our last.

It's great when you can get pre loved items from friends, saves an absolute fortune! Aww I'm in the same boat, this one is definitely our last so trying to enjoy it all. I'm a bit behind you, starting to feel little kicks and movements but no regular pattern or anything, can't wait to feel it regularly :cloud9:


----------



## Sander

MrsT116 said:


> Oh wow exciting stuff!! I'd love to either move or extend where we are. Houses in US and Canada seem to be way bigger than in the UK, yours is probably way bigger than ours here. I'm in a 3 bed semi detached, and would just love an extra bedroom really. Which location would you prefer, and would you be moving further from your families? xx

Oh yeah we are just in a 2 bedroom haha, it’s really cramped :rofl: The 3 kids share one room and baby will be in our room. We don’t have a basement either so it’s just the living room, 2 bedrooms, kitchen and 1 bathroom. 

I would prefer to stay in Ontario because we do have family here and don’t know anyone in Nova Scotia. However we’re originally from BC and all our immediate family is there, so we’re already pretty far from close family


----------



## Babybump87

Urgh DH has tested positive for covid ! Thankfully he seems ok just a slight cough and sore throat .


----------



## Sander

Ah sorry about the Covid BabyBump! Hopefully it’s quick and mild :hugs:

Feeling like baby has really popped lately :shock:


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Ah sorry about the Covid BabyBump! Hopefully it’s quick and mild :hugs:
> 
> Feeling like baby has really popped lately :shock:
> 
> View attachment 1105837

Lovely bump pic ! You look beautiful ! 

He’s been sent to the spare room for a few days haha . He seems ok , just cold symptoms


----------



## Babybump87

Curious how often you ladies are going to see your midwife /obgyn ?

My care pathway is as follows-
15 weeks
28 weeks
34 weeks
36 weeks
38 weeks
41 weeks

I’m already annoyed by the lack of care / long stretches between appointments but 38-41 weeks seems a bit long late in pregnancy ?

I’ve literally seen a midwife twice so far.


----------



## Sander

That’s weird you don’t see anyone from 38-41 weeks. Also wow at no care between 15 and 28 weeks?? That’s crazy. They should at least be checking your blood pressure and baby’s heartbeat. 


I don’t have a paper with the exact schedule but based on what I remember with my 3rd (who was also a pandemic baby), and I thinks it’s something like:

12 weeks (virtual)
16 weeks
20 weeks
24 weeks
28 weeks
32 weeks
34 weeks
36 weeks
38 weeks
39 weeks
40 weeks


AFM I have a UTI :( Hopefully the antibiotics will kick it, I had to take 2 rounds last time


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> That’s weird you don’t see anyone from 38-41 weeks. Also wow at no care between 15 and 28 weeks?? That’s crazy. They should at least be checking your blood pressure and baby’s heartbeat.
> 
> 
> I don’t have a paper with the exact schedule but based on what I remember with my 3rd (who was also a pandemic baby), and I thinks it’s something like:
> 
> 12 weeks (virtual)
> 16 weeks
> 20 weeks
> 24 weeks
> 28 weeks
> 32 weeks
> 34 weeks
> 36 weeks
> 38 weeks
> 39 weeks
> 40 weeks
> 
> 
> AFM I have a UTI :( Hopefully the antibiotics will kick it, I had to take 2 rounds last time

I know right ?! I’ve only had the heartbeat checked at my 12 and 20 week scans not actually heard it yet. Thankfully everything has been ok ! Because this is my 4th baby , you see a midwife less (apparently ) but seems less than I had with DS .
It’s crazy how much it differs looking at your appointments !

I will see my midwife around 6th March and I will be expressing my concerns , I don’t mind every 2 weeks but not seeing her from 38-41 weeks just ain’t happening !!

aww UTIs are painful too ! I hope the antibiotics kick in quickly for you:hugs:


----------



## MrsT116

My schedule is the same except for 8 week booking in appointment and 20 week scan/antenatal appointment. Although my midwife has booked me an appointment for 24 weeks too :-k


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I see my ob every 4 weeks or so for now. Ultrasound is next week!


----------



## Cinnamon88

Is it just my doctor but...with previous pregnancies they always measured my belly. Now they don't.


----------



## Bloblo

My schedule started at 6 weeks and then I have to see the obgyn every 4 weeks for a cervix check and the midwife on the same day for weight, bloodpressure, heartbeat (after week 28) check. Before each visit I have to do bloodtest (Tsh and morphology) and urine test.
After week 30 it will be every 2 weeks instead of 4, and after week 36 it becomes weekly (and includes 1 hr heartbeat/contraction monitoring each time). Then after 40w I need to go daily for 1hr monitoring. 
I feel it's just way too much and especially with always having gone past 40w, I really wish they would just leave me alone... but ok, it's all free, so it's less effort if I just go with it...


----------



## crazy4baby09

My schedule started around 6 weeks I can't remember which other weeks I've been seen so far but have been seen a total of 4 times so far. They are scheduling me every 4 weeks or so now. I have had a dating ultrasound and my anatomy scans so far ( took 2 different scans to get everything) my next appt will be at 28 weeks. They also have scheduled me for 2 more scans so far, one in March and one in April. I know I will see the OB more frequently toward the end ( every 2 weeks then weekly) with my other kids they had me do nst twice a week for the last several weeks too. I am assuming it will be the same this time.


----------



## Sammyrose334

I feel like I haven’t seen my obgyn enough at all this pregnancy. They haven’t even measured my stomach and last heartbeat check was when I was like 14 weeks! I have a appointment tomorrow for a Pap smear, should be scheduling the glucose test one soon. 
Question, how far apart did you ladies have your babies? Boyfriend is already talking about us having another one right away! I’m just curious on if you need to let your body rest?


----------



## Sammyrose334

Got my outfit for my baby shower. :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sammyrose334 said:


> Got my outfit for my baby shower. :)
> 
> View attachment 1105881
> View attachment 1105882

Love the outfit!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sammyrose334 said:


> I feel like I haven’t seen my obgyn enough at all this pregnancy. They haven’t even measured my stomach and last heartbeat check was when I was like 14 weeks! I have a appointment tomorrow for a Pap smear, should be scheduling the glucose test one soon.
> Question, how far apart did you ladies have your babies? Boyfriend is already talking about us having another one right away! I’m just curious on if you need to let your body rest?

I found out I was pregnant with my second a week after my first turned 1y.o. They are a little under 2 years apart. There is about 3 1/2 years between my second and third and it will be a few months shy of 3 years between my third and this little one. I will say that I'm thankful for the bigger spacing between 2-3 and 3-4 because my body definitely needed time to heal after my second and third. Both girls got stuck in the he birth canal and caused a lot of issues with my pelvic floor. I also had to have my gallbladder out 3 months post partum with my last one. My recovery took longer from that because I was still healing from the birth. That said I know women who had babies back to back and were fine. I think it depends on Your personal fitness/ circumstances.


----------



## Bloblo

I'd say needing to heal between births is very much dependent on how your birth went as well as how well your baby sleeps :haha: I wouldn't plan any discussions around it until at least 3 months post partum when you have the full picture. My first 2 are 19 months apart and 2 and 3 will be 25 months apart. I didn't feel like my body needed much time to "recover" (it will never be back to where it was, rather it reaches a new "normal" level after each pregnancy). But both my births were really easy, natural births. 
It is tough to have kids close together for many other reasons, but you will learn to navigate the tough as it arises.


----------



## Bloblo

Sammyrose334 said:


> Got my outfit for my baby shower. :)
> 
> View attachment 1105881
> View attachment 1105882

Love it! You look amazing!


----------



## Sander

Sammyrose334 said:


> I feel like I haven’t seen my obgyn enough at all this pregnancy. They haven’t even measured my stomach and last heartbeat check was when I was like 14 weeks! I have a appointment tomorrow for a Pap smear, should be scheduling the glucose test one soon.
> Question, how far apart did you ladies have your babies? Boyfriend is already talking about us having another one right away! I’m just curious on if you need to let your body rest?

My kids are 16, 14 and 17 months apart :haha: I agree it’s not so much letting your body heal as accepting the craziness of having 2 under 2 (or more!). We will very briefly have 4 under 4 which is a little nuts lol. I think as long as you have an uncomplicated pregnancy and birth, then physically you don’t have to wait very long. Mentally is another story :rofl:

Sammy I love the outfit! Have a great shower :)

I can’t remember who asked about belly measurements but they do it when I go in. They just have a quick measurement after checking baby’s heartbeat.


----------



## Babybump87

It’s crazy how much appointments vary from area to area . I’m going to speak to my midwife about them and my concerns . I need to book my whooping cough jab too .

In good news I found baby’s heartbeat straight away using my Doppler . DDs were super excited . Feel stronger movements each day .

That’s a lovely outfit @Sammyrose334 ! You look beautiful . Hope you had a lovely baby shower !

I have a 3 year age gap between mine and by far DD1 was the worst recovery after having forceps and stitches inside and out ! Was not a pleasant recovery pain wise ! I think it just depends how you are feeling after each delivery!


DH is still testing positive for covid although the line is fainter . Praying today is a negative as I’ve booked to take DD1 dress shopping tomorrow and already had to cancel last weeks ! Don’t fancy taking all 3 children on my own but it might just have to happen ! So frustrated it’s been a long week …


----------



## Sander

Hope your DH’s test is negative BabyBump!

I’m just wrapping up my antibiotics, hoping it worked since last time I had to do 2 rounds -_- I do feel better though, so fingers crossed. 

Not much happening for us in February. I have an OB appointment on the 23rd, other than that I don’t see my midwife again until early March. Hit V-day on Tuesday so that’s always exciting. As always, time is flying!


----------



## Babybump87

Seriously wanna punch someone in the face …. DH is still testing positive 7 days after his initial positive . 

I’ve had to cancel the dress fittings again for tomorrow …. So annoyed DD1 is so disappointed.


----------



## Babybump87

Glad your feeling better @Sander hopefully those antibiotics have worked and you won’t need a further course ! 

Hitting V day is always so reassuring so yayy !! I hit V day on Sunday . Just realised my ticker is a day ahead oh well !


----------



## crazy4baby09

I looked at my pregnancy app today and it said 3rd trimester! Some things I have read said 28 weeks for 3rd trimester but I will go with the app. So yay for 3rd trimester, it's crazy thinking I'm already here!


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> I looked at my pregnancy app today and it said 3rd trimester! Some things I have read said 28 weeks for 3rd trimester but I will go with the app. So yay for 3rd trimester, it's crazy thinking I'm already here!
> 
> View attachment 1105972

Wow yayyy for third tri !! I always wondered why it varies from country to country . 28 weeks according to the NHS website ! 

Also have the same app love it . You should get the baby+ app . I used it with DS and it lets you make a book of their year to print , just be sure to create an account !


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> Wow yayyy for third tri !! I always wondered why it varies from country to country . 28 weeks according to the NHS website !
> 
> Also have the same app love it . You should get the baby+ app . I used it with DS and it lets you make a book of their year to print , just be sure to create an account !

Honestly I have always been confused on when each trimester starts. I have even gotten conflicting info from the doctors office lol I will check out the baby+ app thank you!


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> Honestly I have always been confused on when each trimester starts. I have even gotten conflicting info from the doctors office lol I will check out the baby+ app thank you!

I know it’s so confusing !! But I’d go with 27 weeks too haha !


----------



## Sander

Is anyone getting more and more annoying ads on this site :wacko: there’s one in particular that shows up now as like a pop up that plays a video and I keep accidentally clicking it which is super frustrating!!

I enrolled my oldest in a gymnastics class he’ll start on Wednesday’s - hoping that’ll help him burn some energy lol. Pregnancy wise just trucking along, baby girl is very active. 

I think I’ve gone with 27 weeks in the past as 3rd trimester too. Now I always forget how far along I am :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Is anyone getting more and more annoying ads on this site :wacko: there’s one in particular that shows up now as like a pop up that plays a video and I keep accidentally clicking it which is super frustrating!!
> 
> I enrolled my oldest in a gymnastics class he’ll start on Wednesday’s - hoping that’ll help him burn some energy lol. Pregnancy wise just trucking along, baby girl is very active.
> 
> I think I’ve gone with 27 weeks in the past as 3rd trimester too. Now I always forget how far along I am :haha:

Me !!! What’s with that, every single time the page refreshes !! I’ve clicked on it a few times… 

Aww hope your DS loves gymnastics , my girls love it !! The weeks are flying by now ! I’ve got DH and DD1s birthdays next week so I’m getting organised for those


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> Me !!! What’s with that, every single time the page refreshes !! I’ve clicked on it a few times…
> 
> Aww hope your DS loves gymnastics , my girls love it !! The weeks are flying by now ! I’ve got DH and DD1s birthdays next week so I’m getting organised for those

Oh they’re close to me then - my birthday is the 15th :p


----------



## MrsT116

My 20 week (tomorrow!) bump pic :)
Got my anomaly scan on Friday, kind of nervous for that. 

@Sander those pop up videos are SO annoying! They make the pages jump about all over so I end up clicking on the wrong thing half the time :dohh:


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Oh they’re close to me then - my birthday is the 15th :p

Aww do you have anything planned ??

DD1 has decided she wants a rainbow theme but strictly not unicorns hahaha . We are going to have a family gathering for them both but on their own birthdays . I don’t like to celebrate them both on the one day . I like DD1 to have her own special day ! 

I’m soooo struggling for a gift for DH though he literally has everything !!


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Guys - just poppin in to say Hi. Not much to report. My next OB appt is next week at 24 weeks. She said she was going to give me the req for my GD test at that point so that will be in the coming weeks after that. 

I feel like I've been sick at least once a month this entire pregnancy. Thanks to a toddler in daycare. ](*,)


----------



## Sander

MrsT - your bump looks great! Yes I always click the wrong spot too it’s super annoying :haha: Luckily the new add is gone now, that one popped up right on the lower right corner where I usually scroll with my thumb and I had to like go around it to navigate the website. 

BabyBump - No, no plans :) Our anniversary is coming up in April and I’m looking forward to that, I got DH a whiskey set this year. He’s not really a whiskey connoisseur or anything, but the set was like engraved with his name etc so hopefully he likes it!

Dream - Sorry you’ve been sick! My son starts JK in the fall so I know we’re in for it then :haha:


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> MrsT - your bump looks great! Yes I always click the wrong spot too it’s super annoying :haha: Luckily the new add is gone now, that one popped up right on the lower right corner where I usually scroll with my thumb and I had to like go around it to navigate the website.
> 
> BabyBump - No, no plans :) Our anniversary is coming up in April and I’m looking forward to that, I got DH a whiskey set this year. He’s not really a whiskey connoisseur or anything, but the set was like engraved with his name etc so hopefully he likes it!
> 
> Dream - Sorry you’ve been sick! My son starts JK in the fall so I know we’re in for it then :haha:

That's a great idea for my hubby's birthday! Might have a look for something similar. 

What are you ladies thoughts on hair dye in pregnancy? I'm wanting to have my hair dyed ginger. It would involve full head colour


----------



## Bloblo

I'm doing full head dye every 6 weeks or so. Just no bleach. And make sure the place you go to has really great ventilation (definitely don't dye at home). My doc said there is no real risk to it, so I feel Im giving up so much already with the fact that I have no toxoplasmosis antibodies (so can't even have runny eggs or medium steak...) not gonna give up the one bit of self care that I still do. I know once baby is here there will be no time for hairdressers until Christmas, so doing it while I can.


----------



## Bloblo

Im also sick all.the.time... kindergarten germs... bleh. Even had to take covid tests a few times (all negative luckily).
We have just 2 weeks of "normal" life left, then one week of self isolation to make sure we don't get sick before our trip, and then we are going to Africa for 3 weeks! Can't wait, it will be so epic! My family haven't even met Nina, and last saw Leila when she was 6m old, so we are just so happy to be able to finally visit them.
I miss my parents so much that it might even be worth the 24 hour trip to get there :haha:
If any of you have tips on how to keep 2 toddlers occupied during long long flights, airport stopovers, car trips etc - please share them!


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> MrsT - your bump looks great! Yes I always click the wrong spot too it’s super annoying :haha: Luckily the new add is gone now, that one popped up right on the lower right corner where I usually scroll with my thumb and I had to like go around it to navigate the website.
> 
> BabyBump - No, no plans :) Our anniversary is coming up in April and I’m looking forward to that, I got DH a whiskey set this year. He’s not really a whiskey connoisseur or anything, but the set was like engraved with his name etc so hopefully he likes it!
> 
> Dream - Sorry you’ve been sick! My son starts JK in the fall so I know we’re in for it then :haha:

Oh that’s a great gift ! My DH likes to try out different whisky and brandy ! I’m sure your DH will love it !


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> That's a great idea for my hubby's birthday! Might have a look for something similar.
> 
> What are you ladies thoughts on hair dye in pregnancy? I'm wanting to have my hair dyed ginger. It would involve full head colour

I always wait until after 12 weeks to dye my hair . Then just get it coloured as and when needed , right now it’s overdue a colour !


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> Im also sick all.the.time... kindergarten germs... bleh. Even had to take covid tests a few times (all negative luckily).
> We have just 2 weeks of "normal" life left, then one week of self isolation to make sure we don't get sick before our trip, and then we are going to Africa for 3 weeks! Can't wait, it will be so epic! My family haven't even met Nina, and last saw Leila when she was 6m old, so we are just so happy to be able to finally visit them.
> I miss my parents so much that it might even be worth the 24 hour trip to get there :haha:
> If any of you have tips on how to keep 2 toddlers occupied during long long flights, airport stopovers, car trips etc - please share them!

Wow that sounds amazing !! I hope no one gets sick before the trip ! 
Oh gosh take plenty of drinks / snacks . Keep the iPads charged and take plenty of wet wipes ! I’m sure it will be fine ! They might sleep a lot of the flight


----------



## Sander

I haven’t dyed my hair before but I know lots of people do during pregnancy and they’re just fine :) 

Oh man that’s a long flight but it’ll be so worth it to see your family!! Snacks snacks snacks, lol. I’d hit up the dollar store too and get lots of ‘new’ toys they can have during the flight.

I got food poisoning from a shawarma order on Tuesday night, been sick since yesterday morning it’s been awful :sick: I’ve never had food poisoning before and it’s been way worse than any pregnancy nausea I’ve had. Hoping it’s on its way out - gonna try and eat a bagel this afternoon, wish me luck :rofl:


----------



## Babybump87

Oh gosh @Sander that sounds awful . I hope your feeling better soon and the bagel stayed down ! 

I’m actually going to dye my hair over the weekend wish me luck and hope it doesn’t turn orange :haha:


----------



## MrsT116

@Sander that sounds absolutely horrendous, hope you're soon feeling back to normal. 

@Babybump87 I'm actually going orange intentionally :haha: Well, copper actually, from blonde. Hoping it goes well!!!


----------



## Babybump87

@MrsT116 haha I’m going the opposite need to get my roots back blonde and not dark! Good luck with yours !


----------



## MrsT116

I'm sat processing at mo... really not sure its going to turn out how I want it. Looks very very red as opposed to ginger/strawberry blonde that I wanted :brat:


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> I'm sat processing at mo... really not sure its going to turn out how I want it. Looks very very red as opposed to ginger/strawberry blonde that I wanted :brat:

Ohh no fingers crossed !! 

I am going for mine later , hopefully I will find a shade I want otherwise it’s a top bun for me for the next few weeks :haha:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Had my 20 week ultrasound yesterday. Baby is doing good. No idea what I’m having as they had their legs crossed. XD


----------



## BabyBrain80

I dyed my hair today, I've got a lot of grey hair and naturally dark brown. I last dyed it in August so had huge grey roots!! I couldn't get dark brown (which is actually a bit too dark in the beginning) so went with a cool medium and as expected it hasn't taken as good as usual. No crazy colour or reaction but it's not covered the grey as good as usual so it's a range of browns with some shiny bits! It will do for a wee while!


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> Had my 20 week ultrasound yesterday. Baby is doing good. No idea what I’m having as they had their legs crossed. XD

Oh shoot , was you hoping to find out ?! 

Glad your scan went well otherwise xx


----------



## Babybump87

BabyBrain80 said:


> I dyed my hair today, I've got a lot of grey hair and naturally dark brown. I last dyed it in August so had huge grey roots!! I couldn't get dark brown (which is actually a bit too dark in the beginning) so went with a cool medium and as expected it hasn't taken as good as usual. No crazy colour or reaction but it's not covered the grey as good as usual so it's a range of browns with some shiny bits! It will do for a wee while!

It’s such a minefield dying your hair at home! I was blonde for years then couldn’t be bothered keeping up with it when I was pregnant with DD2 so stayed brown for nearly 5 years and went back to blonde last year ! I do prefer it lighter moreso now for the grey hair ! Glad you didn’t get any reactions or crazy colour changes!

How did your dye take @MrsT116 xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Babybump87 said:


> Oh shoot , was you hoping to find out ?!
> 
> Glad your scan went well otherwise xx

Yeah I’d like to know. My kids want to know also. XD


----------



## MrsT116

YoshiPikachu said:


> Had my 20 week ultrasound yesterday. Baby is doing good. No idea what I’m having as they had their legs crossed. XD

Same, mine was yesterday too. Glad yours went well. We are also team yellow xx


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> It’s such a minefield dying your hair at home! I was blonde for years then couldn’t be bothered keeping up with it when I was pregnant with DD2 so stayed brown for nearly 5 years and went back to blonde last year ! I do prefer it lighter moreso now for the grey hair ! Glad you didn’t get any reactions or crazy colour changes!
> 
> How did your dye take @MrsT116 xx

It looks horrendous! Bright red! It was meant to be ginger/strawberry blonde. She's fixing it (hopefully) on Wednesday xx


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> Yeah I’d like to know. My kids want to know also. XD

That’s a shame ! Do you have any more scans planned to find out ?


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> It looks horrendous! Bright red! It was meant to be ginger/strawberry blonde. She's fixing it (hopefully) on Wednesday xx

Ohhh dear !!! You will just have a wear a cap :shock::haha: . That’s my plan anyway should mine go wrong tonight !


----------



## MrsT116

Hope yours went better than mine babybump!!

TMI warning........


I'm struggling with constipation so bad!! Also everything feels swollen down there when I try to push out a poo it feels like somethings going to come out of my vagina. Anyone else feel swollen? I'm just hoping I'm not going to end up with a prolapse or something :(


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> Hope yours went better than mine babybump!!
> 
> TMI warning........
> 
> 
> I'm struggling with constipation so bad!! Also everything feels swollen down there when I try to push out a poo it feels like somethings going to come out of my vagina. Anyone else feel swollen? I'm just hoping I'm not going to end up with a prolapse or something :(

It looks a lot better after using a hair mask !

aww no that seems painful , could you not get anything off the GP to help. Like you say you don’t want to push to hard and end up with other issues !

All I can suggest really is plenty of water, orange juice and fibre and a relaxing bath ! Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> It looks a lot better after using a hair mask !
> 
> aww no that seems painful , could you not get anything off the GP to help. Like you say you don’t want to push to hard and end up with other issues !
> 
> All I can suggest really is plenty of water, orange juice and fibre and a relaxing bath ! Hope you feel better soon xx

Thank you :hugs2:


----------



## Bloblo

MrsT116 said:


> Hope yours went better than mine babybump!!
> 
> TMI warning........
> 
> 
> I'm struggling with constipation so bad!! Also everything feels swollen down there when I try to push out a poo it feels like somethings going to come out of my vagina. Anyone else feel swollen? I'm just hoping I'm not going to end up with a prolapse or something :(

I also feel swollen. Same feeling each pregnancy starting about halfway. So damn uncomfortable. With my first pregnancy I thought it's my cervix opening or softening or shortening or something, but doc checked and said I'm just swollen and to not expect relief until after birth. I haven't found anything to help that, it is also at it's worst when on the toilet (even just for a wee). Let me know if you find something that helps.
Hope the constipation eases up for you, that is really one of the worst things - baby pouches with pear and prune helped me last time.


----------



## MrsT116

Bloblo said:


> I also feel swollen. Same feeling each pregnancy starting about halfway. So damn uncomfortable. With my first pregnancy I thought it's my cervix opening or softening or shortening or something, but doc checked and said I'm just swollen and to not expect relief until after birth. I haven't found anything to help that, it is also at it's worst when on the toilet (even just for a wee). Let me know if you find something that helps.
> Hope the constipation eases up for you, that is really one of the worst things - baby pouches with pear and prune helped me last time.

That's exactly how I feel!!! Think easing the constipation will help the feeling fingers crossed. I've taken some lactulose tonight so hoping that will help xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

Took a bump picture yesterday. I booked a 3d/4d scan for Wednesday, I am really hoping we get some good pictures. I did one with my last little one and only got a couple because she was nuzzling into the placenta. Here is to hoping this little girl cooperates more!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Babybump87 said:


> That’s a shame ! Do you have any more scans planned to find out ?

I have to have a repeat ultrasound because they didn’t get everything they needed.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

21 weeks and 2 day!


----------



## Sander

Beautiful bumps guys! Hope you get some nice pictures Crazy. I want to do that too but I haven’t decided yet haha. We did it with all of our boys so I feel like we should do it since it’s the last baby, but it’s gotten really expensive here so I dunno.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey everyone, I've also posted in July/Aug thread as that was my original due date group, so I'm sorry to anyone reading this twice!! 
I had my 20week scan this afternoon and the wee monkey was in a right awkward position so it was a struggle to get all the measurements and rather uncomfortable! Eventually managed to get everything except his face as half was buried in the placenta. So all measuring fine and healthy but I need to go back in 2 weeks to get a better image of his face. 
Unfortunately no pictures today either and I don't have the feeling of relief that I had expected....maybe after everything I will never get that!!
So here is a bump pic instead of a scan pic....


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> I have to have a repeat ultrasound because they didn’t get everything they needed.

Fingers crossed they get everything this time
And hopefully tell you the gender ! X


----------



## Bloblo

Great bumps ladies! <3


----------



## crazy4baby09

My ultrasound went well, we were able to get some good pictures. She is so cute! They said she is 2lbs 10oz and is measuring what she should be we also let each of the kids pick out a heartbeat stuffed animal. They were so excited!.


----------



## Bloblo

crazy4baby09 said:


> My ultrasound went well, we were able to get some good pictures. She is so cute! They said she is 2lbs 10oz and is measuring what she should be we also let each of the kids pick out a heartbeat stuffed animal. They were so excited!.
> 
> View attachment 1106252

What a cutie!! Glad it all went well <3


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> My ultrasound went well, we were able to get some good pictures. She is so cute! They said she is 2lbs 10oz and is measuring what she should be we also let each of the kids pick out a heartbeat stuffed animal. They were so excited!.
> 
> View attachment 1106252

Ohh sooo adorable ! Glad all is well ! Xx


----------



## Sander

Aw look at her lips! So awesome, glad you had a great scan


----------



## MrsT116

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hey everyone, I've also posted in July/Aug thread as that was my original due date group, so I'm sorry to anyone reading this twice!!
> I had my 20week scan this afternoon and the wee monkey was in a right awkward position so it was a struggle to get all the measurements and rather uncomfortable! Eventually managed to get everything except his face as half was buried in the placenta. So all measuring fine and healthy but I need to go back in 2 weeks to get a better image of his face.
> Unfortunately no pictures today either and I don't have the feeling of relief that I had expected....maybe after everything I will never get that!!
> So here is a bump pic instead of a scan pic....
> View attachment 1106207

Frustrating for you! Hopefully he's in the mood to cooperate next time you go haha. Great bump x


----------



## MrsT116

crazy4baby09 said:


> My ultrasound went well, we were able to get some good pictures. She is so cute! They said she is 2lbs 10oz and is measuring what she should be we also let each of the kids pick out a heartbeat stuffed animal. They were so excited!.
> 
> View attachment 1106252

Great pic, glad all was well!! Wow how time is flying, only 12 weeks left for you! Xx


----------



## Babybump87

Anyone been getting lightening crotch ? 

Few out the blue today caught me by surprise ! Never had them this early usually way into third tri .


----------



## Sammyrose334

Hi, ladies. Sorry I haven’t wrote for a while. 26 weeks on Wednesday. Went and had my 1 hr glucose test done & it went good. Drinking the stuff in 5 minutes is the hardest part, but it didn’t taste horrible. Unfortunately had an emergency with my wisdom tooth. It was partially impacted and they pulled it out today with novacane. It is starting to wear off a little now and it hurts so bad, they did not give me any pain medicine. Just allowed to take Tylenol and I am on some amoxicillin. Hoping I heal fast! Other than that, pregnancy is going good for me. Noah kicks me quite a bit! Here’s a week old bump pic! Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sammyrose334 said:


> Hi, ladies. Sorry I haven’t wrote for a while. 26 weeks on Wednesday. Went and had my 1 hr glucose test done & it went good. Drinking the stuff in 5 minutes is the hardest part, but it didn’t taste horrible. Unfortunately had an emergency with my wisdom tooth. It was partially impacted and they pulled it out today with novacane. It is starting to wear off a little now and it hurts so bad, they did not give me any pain medicine. Just allowed to take Tylenol and I am on some amoxicillin. Hoping I heal fast! Other than that, pregnancy is going good for me. Noah kicks me quite a bit! Here’s a week old bump pic! Hope you ladies are doing well.
> 
> View attachment 1106333

Great bump pic! It's good they were able to get your tooth situation sorted, I hope you won't have too much pain and that you heal quickly!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> Anyone been getting lightening crotch ?
> 
> Few out the blue today caught me by surprise ! Never had them this early usually way into third tri .

I get lightening crotch from time to time but mostly been having ligament pain. I have reached the point in my pregnancy where the ligament pain keeps me up at night, and I struggle to get comfortable.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@crazy4baby09 
What a absolute awesome and such a clear 4d scan pic. She is so beautiful. 
U can see every feature. 

I had a 4d Scan with my youngest but waited untill I was almost 32 weeks and now I wish I had it done a few weeks earlier. Mine was not as clear as ures. 
These are amazing.


----------



## Sander

Ah sorry about your tooth Sammy that sounds awful! 

I haven’t noticed the lightening crotch yet - I also haven’t had much pelvic pain (knock on wood, lol). Hoping I get another few weeks before being uncomfortable!


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> I get lightening crotch from time to time but mostly been having ligament pain. I have reached the point in my pregnancy where the ligament pain keeps me up at night, and I struggle to get comfortable.

Ouch the ligament pain is awful ! I’ve been getting pain in my hips now ! . 

So annoying when something keeps you awake! Hope you find something to help ease it ! X


----------



## Babybump87

Lovely pic @Sammyrose334 ! Hope your feeling better today after having your tooth removed !


----------



## Babybump87

I had SPD with both DD2 and DS so I’m hoping it won’t be as bad this time around but not holding my breath since both my hips are starting to hurt now! 

14 weeks to go until my due date and 11 until my first sweep ! I’m super excited ! DH is off work for 2 weeks in April so we plan to get all the baby things out the loft !


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> I had SPD with both DD2 and DS so I’m hoping it won’t be as bad this time around but not holding my breath since both my hips are starting to hurt now!
> 
> 14 weeks to go until my due date and 11 until my first sweep ! I’m super excited ! DH is off work for 2 weeks in April so we plan to get all the baby things out the loft !

Time is just flying hey! I barely even notice the weeks going by anymore and then I’m like holy smokes I’m basically third tri :haha:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Just scheduled to have another ultrasound done next Friday. Hopefully baby won’t have legs crossed this time! Also hoping I actually gets pictures. They were supposed to send me pictures last time and didn’t.


----------



## crazy4baby09

I had my OB appointment today, baby's heart rate was in the 140's, I also had the tdap vaccine. This was the last time I go every 4 weeks, now I see my OB every 2 weeks. They also said that I will be having nst' s weekly starting at 34 weeks. So from March 9th until I'm 37 weeks I will have an appointment every week. Whether it is an OB appointment, nst, or ultrasound. I'm not sure why they only scheduled me until 37 weeks, maybe they will play it by ear from then on out? When I was writing my appointments on the calendar it really hit me that I really don't have to much longer to go. Only a little over 7 weeks until 37 weeks, I know I may go longer it just seems crazy that I'm this far along already. I am feeling unprepared because I still have so much to do befor she gets here! So today was a reality check for me!


----------



## Bloblo

crazy4baby09 said:


> I had my OB appointment today, baby's heart rate was in the 140's, I also had the tdap vaccine. This was the last time I go every 4 weeks, now I see my OB every 2 weeks. They also said that I will be having nst' s weekly starting at 34 weeks. So from March 9th until I'm 37 weeks I will have an appointment every week. Whether it is an OB appointment, nst, or ultrasound. I'm not sure why they only scheduled me until 37 weeks, maybe they will play it by ear from then on out? When I was writing my appointments on the calendar it really hit me that I really don't have to much longer to go. Only a little over 7 weeks until 37 weeks, I know I may go longer it just seems crazy that I'm this far along already. I am feeling unprepared because I still have so much to do befor she gets here! So today was a reality check for me!

That is just crazy how fast time has gone!


----------



## Babybump87

Fingers crossed for your next scan Yoshi and you will be able to find out the gender ! 

Glad baby is well Crazy . It’s like a shock when that moment hits and your like oh gosh I’m having a baby soon !! 

I’ve got to book my 28 week appointment on Monday should have done it already but getting through it’s a ball ache !!


----------



## Sander

Hope your scan goes well on Friday Yoshi!

I had my first OB consult today - I really like my OB. She’s delivered 2/3 babies so far and I find she’s so good about having a lot confidence/expertise while also listening to her patients and not being condescending. She’s also just super nice, lol. Anyways, she said she would have a section date ready for me next time and that she would do it at 38.5 weeks for me since I have a history of my water breaking early. She’s also letting me waive the GD test again since I haven’t had GD with my other kids and I don’t have a family history of diabetes. Instead I do a blood test that can tell them my average blood sugar over the last 3 months (?). I did it with my last baby and it saves me drinking the nasty drink haha. 

They seemed to have changed things at their practice as with my other babies I only saw the OB twice (initial consult and a follow up closer to the birth), and continued with my midwives as my primary caregivers. Now they want to do 50/50 care so I alternate appointments. It doesn’t really matter to me, but I’m just like wow that’s a lot of appointments coming up :haha: 

The only thing really on my to-do list is to buy a coming home outfit! Other than that we have a million other things going on because I think that land sale is going to go through which means we need to get organized financially and we might have to sell our house before the baby comes :wacko: Really hoping not to do that for obvious reasons, lol. We’ll see how the next few months go!


----------



## MrsT116

@Sander that's great, sounds like a really positive appointment. 
And exciting stuff about the land sale! Did you say you were having a house built? Where will you go until it's ready? Xx


----------



## Sander

MrsT116 said:


> @Sander that's great, sounds like a really positive appointment.
> And exciting stuff about the land sale! Did you say you were having a house built? Where will you go until it's ready? Xx

Yes we’re planning on building a house - I’m not sure yet how it will work. If we could I’d prefer to stay here until the house is finished, but I don’t know how that works financially. All of our money will come from selling this house - we don’t really have savings. I’m just not sure if the bank can give us a loan with this house as collateral, or if we have to sell before getting a loan. If we have to sell first, we would have to rent somewhere else until the build is done


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> Yes we’re planning on building a house - I’m not sure yet how it will work. If we could I’d prefer to stay here until the house is finished, but I don’t know how that works financially. All of our money will come from selling this house - we don’t really have savings. I’m just not sure if the bank can give us a loan with this house as collateral, or if we have to sell before getting a loan. If we have to sell first, we would have to rent somewhere else until the build is done

Hopefully the timing falls just right for you. How exciting! X


----------



## Babybump87

So glad your like your OB @Sander ! That’s half the battle won when someone is on the same page as you ! How exciting getting your section date at your next appointment and avoiding the GD test ! 

Wow your going to have a lot on your place building / selling houses while having a new born ! I’m sure everything will work out great in the end !! Just stressful !


----------



## Babybump87

Can anyone recommend a pillow / lounger for flat head ? DS had to use a special helmet for 7 months to correct his flat head so I am keen to try and avoid any issues this time around ! 

I’ve seen a few just wondering if anyone else has ever used them ? x


----------



## Bloblo

Babybump87 said:


> Can anyone recommend a pillow / lounger for flat head ? DS had to use a special helmet for 7 months to correct his flat head so I am keen to try and avoid any issues this time around !
> 
> I’ve seen a few just wondering if anyone else has ever used them ? x

We've been told to avoid those at all costs due to very high risks of suffocation. I did 4 sets of 10min tummy time sessions a day with my girls for the first few months (and had them nap on their tummies too when they were fully supervised or napping on me), and then lengthened the tummy time to be about 60min per day by the time they were 3m old. It was some effort, but worked well as they both have nice round heads now. :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> We've been told to avoid those at all costs due to very high risks of suffocation. I did 4 sets of 10min tummy time sessions a day with my girls for the first few months (and had them nap on their tummies too when they were fully supervised or napping on me), and then lengthened the tummy time to be about 60min per day by the time they were 3m old. It was some effort, but worked well as they both have nice round heads now. :haha:

Yeah I’ve been reading a lot tonight, more about SIDS risks than suffocation .. equally just as worrying though !! It’s only been DD1 that’s liked tummy time DD2 and DS suffered bad with acid reflux so they wouldn’t entertain tummy time at all

Least all your hard work paid off ! We literally didn’t do anything different with DS yet we ended up on the helmet journey , I felt super guilty having went against my gut and went with the opinions of the professions that it would round out ! So obvious very anxious about this but don’t want any risks of SIDS / suffocation!!

Now wondering about a baby sling / carrier ?

Thank you for your input !! Xxx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Babybump87 said:


> Can anyone recommend a pillow / lounger for flat head ? DS had to use a special helmet for 7 months to correct his flat head so I am keen to try and avoid any issues this time around !
> 
> I’ve seen a few just wondering if anyone else has ever used them ? x

I had problems with DS2 and used a mimos pillow. Quite expensive but did help a lot. Only used under supervision....like on bouncer/rocker, pram etc. Not at night time. X


----------



## Babybump87

BabyBrain80 said:


> I had problems with DS2 and used a mimos pillow. Quite expensive but did help a lot. Only used under supervision....like on bouncer/rocker, pram etc. Not at night time. X

Thank you . I wouldn’t use any sleeping aid at night either that would just send my anxiety through the roof ! Should have mentioned this in my first post :wacko:


----------



## Bloblo

I did ALOT of baby wearing with both my kids as well. Had 3 different ways to wear them, each was easy for a different stage. For newborn stage, the only thing that worked for us was stretchy wraps (like a Moby - but I always just buy the no-name wraps). They support the babies nicely in the stage when their neck muscles are not developed yet. Just a bit hot to use outside in summer, but worked well indoors for my May baby. My Oct kid loved outside walks in it, but it was close to freezing at that time.
I used a ring sling once they are able to hold up their heads well and are close to sitting up. Ring slings are much easier to put on and off, but has less support.
I also have a Tula, but struggled with the newborn insert so didn't start to use it before about 6 or 8m after giving birth. I still sometimes wear my 3 yo in it though, so definitely worth the spend.


----------



## Bloblo

Babybump87 said:


> Thank you . I wouldn’t use any sleeping aid at night either that would just send my anxiety through the roof ! Should have mentioned this in my first post :wacko:

No judgement here - we all need to weigh the pros and cons for ourselves. I do go against a lot of professional advice myself, and try to make up for things like occasionally cosleeping with a baby, by overcompensating in another area (like keeping my kids rearfacing in the car until close to 6years old). 
It is simply impossible for us to just keep them safe all the time and I think as long as we know the advice, we can then decide to go with it or ignore it :haha: The most important thing is just love. <3 <3 <3


----------



## BabyBrain80

Bloblo said:


> No judgement here - we all need to weigh the pros and cons for ourselves. I do go against a lot of professional advice myself, and try to make up for things like occasionally cosleeping with a baby, by overcompensating in another area (like keeping my kids rearfacing in the car until close to 6years old).
> It is simply impossible for us to just keep them safe all the time and I think as long as we know the advice, we can then decide to go with it or ignore it :haha: The most important thing is just love. <3 <3 <3

Yeah the pros of sorting out his wee head....or at least not making it worse was so important, I was distraught at the time! 
DS1 never read the rule book either, as soon as he could move he slept on his front at the top of the cot. He was placed on his back at the bottom but he moved to where he was comfy lol made me nervous. But he was a big baby and very strong from the start, knew what he wanted!! X


----------



## crazy4baby09

I agree with the baby wearing, it worked well with all 3 of my other kiddos. My babies always wanted worn or cuddled.


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> No judgement here - we all need to weigh the pros and cons for ourselves. I do go against a lot of professional advice myself, and try to make up for things like occasionally cosleeping with a baby, by overcompensating in another area (like keeping my kids rearfacing in the car until close to 6years old).
> It is simply impossible for us to just keep them safe all the time and I think as long as we know the advice, we can then decide to go with it or ignore it :haha: The most important thing is just love. <3 <3 <3

Sorry lovely I didn’t think you or anyone else was judging just wanted to point out it’s for day time use only ! I do worry a lot about SIDS especially at night ! 

i agree we all do why’s best for us and our own situations ! 
Xx


----------



## Babybump87

I think I am just super anxious to avoid any issues with his head . Thankfully I know A lot more now than I did for DS . Just grateful we were able to get the helmet for him and improve it . You wouldn’t even notice now .. but I do ! 

I will have a look into a few slings/carriers thank you !


----------



## BabyBrain80

Babybump87 said:


> I think I am just super anxious to avoid any issues with his head . Thankfully I know A lot more now than I did for DS . Just grateful we were able to get the helmet for him and improve it . You wouldn’t even notice now .. but I do !
> 
> I will have a look into a few slings/carriers thank you !

I'm a bit paranoid about it this time too. We never had to get a helmet for ds2 but his head was defo out of shape. I cried, it was an awful worry. The pillow did seem to help, or at least not make it worse at the time, then perhaps nature did take its course. I still look at him now and can see its not quite perfect but like you its probably just me that can tell! X


----------



## Babybump87

BabyBrain80 said:


> I'm a bit paranoid about it this time too. We never had to get a helmet for ds2 but his head was defo out of shape. I cried, it was an awful worry. The pillow did seem to help, or at least not make it worse at the time, then perhaps nature did take its course. I still look at him now and can see its not quite perfect but like you its probably just me that can tell! X

Both my girls were fine and never had any issues . Didn’t do anything different with DS and his entry flat as a pancake ! 

We did get him a clevamama memory foam pillow which did help before we got the helmet. 

I bet if you measure everyone’s heads they will all be slightly out of shape ! Just when it becomes obvious there’s an issue . DSs head shape has continued to improve just wish these HV and others would take it more seriously !! So frustrating !! I will always have that mum guilt over it ! Xx


----------



## Sander

Hi guys, sorry I haven’t chimed in on this convo - my 3rd had a bit of a flat head but we didn’t end up doing anything special for him. If it was really bad I would have bought one of those pillows too and just used it while I could keep an eye on him :) 

We have a bug in our house - I got it first and had a horrible sore throat for a few days, then a cough. Now DS1 has a fever. We got a pack of rapid tests from Walmart and we both tested negative but just sucks to be sick! I’m over the worst of it now, hoping DS gets over it fast. The other kids and DH have dodged it so far, hope it stays that way!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh gosh sorry your all feeling unwell @Sander . Glad it’s nothing covid related. There’s still so many other virus’s going around now ! Hopefully no one else in your household will get it ! 

DS has come down with a runny /congested nose he’s been so grumpy and tired today . So it was a early night for him .. just waiting for it to come my way now yuck haha x x


----------



## Sammyrose334

Just had my 3D/4D ultrasound. He is so perfect!! Love him.


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Just had my 3D/4D ultrasound. He is so perfect!! Love him.
> 
> View attachment 1106634
> View attachment 1106635

Oh that’s amazing ! Adorable


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sammyrose334 said:


> Just had my 3D/4D ultrasound. He is so perfect!! Love him.
> 
> View attachment 1106634
> View attachment 1106635

Great scan pics!!


----------



## Sander

Oh no hope you avoid catching it BabyBump! That’s the only good thing about the kids getting sick, at least you can put them to bed early :rofl: My kids had their lights out at 6:50 tonight lol. 

Sammy those are such amazing pictures!! Ahhh making me want to do one haha


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Oh no hope you avoid catching it BabyBump! That’s the only good thing about the kids getting sick, at least you can put them to bed early :rofl: My kids had their lights out at 6:50 tonight lol.
> 
> Sammy those are such amazing pictures!! Ahhh making me want to do one haha

Hahah I know DS was asleep by 7pm! Flat out all night thankfully ! 
DD1 had me looking for a costume for 2 hours and we just couldn’t find it anywhere ! So frustrating !


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Sander sorry you have been unwell, hope everyone feels much better very soon!

@Babybump87 hope your little one is doing better and you don't catch it too!

@Sammyrose334 what a gorgeous scan! Amazing pictures, I'd love to have one done too!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Ha day ultrasound today. The first profile is from my last one. They had to resend it to me. :)


----------



## Sander

Aw another baby girl! Congrats Yoshi :)


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> Ha day ultrasound today. The first profile is from my last one. They had to resend it to me. :)
> 
> View attachment 1106731
> View attachment 1106732
> View attachment 1106733

What amazing scan pics and a heathy baby girl! 
Congratulations ! Xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

Congratulations Yoshi!


----------



## Babybump87

Hello third tri ! 28 weeks today . This pregnancy is just flying by . 

Anyone noticed any hair loss ? 

I lost some of my eye brows with DS but wasn’t too noticeable . This time I’ve got a obvious gap in my eyebrow ! I think it’s time to seek professional help and get them done properly !


----------



## YoshiPikachu

24 weeks pregnant today! :D


----------



## MrsT116

I just fell halfway down our stairs! Didn't land on my belly but my left leg got sore of twisted up behind me and my hip and belly hurt. Trying to get through to pregnancy assessment to see if they want to check me over. What a start to Monday :shock:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

MrsT116 said:


> I just fell halfway down our stairs! Didn't land on my belly but my left leg got sore of twisted up behind me and my hip and belly hurt. Trying to get through to pregnancy assessment to see if they want to check me over. What a start to Monday :shock:

Oh no that’s super scary! I’m always super scared of falling down the stairs outside my apartment because of ice.


----------



## crazy4baby09

MrsT116 said:


> I just fell halfway down our stairs! Didn't land on my belly but my left leg got sore of twisted up behind me and my hip and belly hurt. Trying to get through to pregnancy assessment to see if they want to check me over. What a start to Monday :shock:

I hope you are able to get through soon and that you little one is ok!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh no @MrsT116 I hope all is ok x


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrsT116 said:


> I just fell halfway down our stairs! Didn't land on my belly but my left leg got sore of twisted up behind me and my hip and belly hurt. Trying to get through to pregnancy assessment to see if they want to check me over. What a start to Monday :shock:

Oh gosh hon I hope ure OK. I'm sure they will be fine with u getting checked over. I fell down a few stairs with my now 2 and half year old and landed hard on my bottom. 
All was OK with him tho just me that was sore. There very protected in there. 
I had a fall with my 11 year old too when I was 37 weeks pregnant and all was fine. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy vday 

And yay for 28 weeks and 3rd tri. Now time will really fly eeeek


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> I just fell halfway down our stairs! Didn't land on my belly but my left leg got sore of twisted up behind me and my hip and belly hurt. Trying to get through to pregnancy assessment to see if they want to check me over. What a start to Monday :shock:

Oh no ! Hope your ok ! Must have been super scary for you :hugs:


----------



## Sander

How are you MrsT? Sorry to hear about your fall!

BabyBump I haven’t noticed any hair loss - mine always falls out like crazy but not until after the baby is born, lol. 

The doctor called with a section date today - May 19. It’s a bit later than I expected but it’ll be fine. I wouldn’t be surprised if my water breaks earlier than that! Just have to wait and see. Luckily we’re only 2 minutes from the hospital so it doesn’t really matter either way.


----------



## Rach87

Just popping on to say we used this pillow for all 3 babes - in bassinet while swaddled so not worried about rolling over. Once they could roll they transitioned to crib and I stopped using it. $18 at buy buy baby. They sell them on amazon too. Its lightweight and breathable.





congrats on finding out genders and good scans!


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> How are you MrsT? Sorry to hear about your fall!
> 
> BabyBump I haven’t noticed any hair loss - mine always falls out like crazy but not until after the baby is born, lol.
> 
> The doctor called with a section date today - May 19. It’s a bit later than I expected but it’ll be fine. I wouldn’t be surprised if my water breaks earlier than that! Just have to wait and see. Luckily we’re only 2 minutes from the hospital so it doesn’t really matter either way.

I know it’s crazy how they are falling out ! Like you my hair falls out in clumps after delivery ! Oh well haha x x

Oh wow that’s amazing you have your section date ! Least you can hopefully plan for that date now !


----------



## Babybump87

Rach87 said:


> Just popping on to say we used this pillow for all 3 babes - in bassinet while swaddled so not worried about rolling over. Once they could roll they transitioned to crib and I stopped using it. $18 at buy buy baby. They sell them on amazon too. Its lightweight and breathable.
> 
> View attachment 1106895
> 
> 
> congrats on finding out genders and good scans!

thank you I’ve actually seen a pillow very similar to this one we might get x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Just had my 24 week ob appointment. I go back in a few weeks for my diabetic test. I’ll probably have to have the rogram shot as well since I’m O- blood type.


----------



## Babybump87

28 week appointment .

Baby is laying longitudinal . Not sure which way that would mean , head up or down never had it written like that before , heart rate was 150bpm. Moving around a lot too !

Midwife measured me as being 30 weeks so 2 weeks ahead . Thinks he “might” be a big baby (DS was 9lb 8oz when he was born at 40+6) . Have to go back in 4 weeks time and if he’s still measuring ahead she will arrange a growth scan but said she will keep a closer eye on me given how unexpectedly big DS was and his delivery was nearly a EMCS. .

She also said to ignore the appointments on my care plan as they are just generic and they will see me as and when they need or I want .

Kinda nervous now !


----------



## crazy4baby09

Had my 31 week OB appt this afternoon and all is well. Baby's heart rate was in the 150's, my blood pressure was good and she said my weight gain was good. This week's starts me having an appointment every week until little one arrives. Next week is a growth scan, then an OB appt the following week they will check my tsh again. Trying to figure out the best time to get things done ex: putting car seats in the car, packing hospital bags etc. You would think this being my 4th I would have it planned out, but I forgot when I did it with the others lol


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> 28 week appointment .
> 
> Baby is laying longitudinal . Not sure which way that would mean , head up or down never had it written like that before , heart rate was 150bpm. Moving around a lot too !
> 
> Midwife measured me as being 30 weeks so 2 weeks ahead . Thinks he “might” be a big baby (DS was 9lb 8oz when he was born at 40+6) . Have to go back in 4 weeks time and if he’s still measuring ahead she will arrange a growth scan but said she will keep a closer eye on me given how unexpectedly big DS was and his delivery was nearly a EMCS. .
> 
> She also said to ignore the appointments on my care plan as they are just generic and they will see me as and when they need or I want .
> 
> Kinda nervous now !

That would make me nervous too! They don't measure my belly since I am plus size they just went ahead and scheduled 2 growth scans. I won't know whether or not they will let me have a vaginal delivery or C-section until after the scans. It makes me nervous since I have not had a C-section before.


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> That would make me nervous too! They don't measure my belly since I am plus size they just went ahead and scheduled 2 growth scans. I won't know whether or not they will let me have a vaginal delivery or C-section until after the scans. It makes me nervous since I have not had a C-section before.

Totally agree with you I’ve never had a section before ! Hopefully we will both avoid a section ! I’d rather be induced early .


----------



## MrsT116

crazy4baby09 said:


> I hope you are able to get through soon and that you little one is ok!

All good thank you, but it's made my SPD worse :-(

So exciting all these scans and appointments! 

When do they start measuring bump? I'm 24 weeks and I feel like my bump is huge. Like bigger than it should be 8-[

Agree with you ladies, I've never had a section before and the thought makes me apprehensive- the unknown I guess. @Babybump87 where are you feeling kicks, towards the sides? Xx


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> All good thank you, but it's made my SPD worse :-(
> 
> So exciting all these scans and appointments!
> 
> When do they start measuring bump? I'm 24 weeks and I feel like my bump is huge. Like bigger than it should be 8-[
> 
> Agree with you ladies, I've never had a section before and the thought makes me apprehensive- the unknown I guess. @Babybump87 where are you feeling kicks, towards the sides? Xx

You should have your bump measured at your next midwife appointment 

She found his heartbeat down low. Most of the kicks are at the side . I’m pretty sure he’s just still moving all over the place since I don’t feel any hard parts like a bum/head at the top of my bum


----------



## Sander

How’s everyone doing? :)

To ease anyone’s mind in case anyone ends up needing a section, I’ve had 2 and they’re great lol. No labour, and I found the recovery to be very straightforward. I had a super terrible recovery with my oldest though (my only vaginal birth), so I don’t have a ‘normal’ vaginal birth to compare a section to. 

Definitely feeling that pregnancy fatigue now when it comes to doing things physically. I went to Costco yesterday and told DH I can’t do it again until after the baby is born haha. Gonna start taking it easy and enjoying these last few weeks!


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> How’s everyone doing? :)
> 
> To ease anyone’s mind in case anyone ends up needing a section, I’ve had 2 and they’re great lol. No labour, and I found the recovery to be very straightforward. I had a super terrible recovery with my oldest though (my only vaginal birth), so I don’t have a ‘normal’ vaginal birth to compare a section to.
> 
> Definitely feeling that pregnancy fatigue now when it comes to doing things physically. I went to Costco yesterday and told DH I can’t do it again until after the baby is born haha. Gonna start taking it easy and enjoying these last few weeks!

Do you have a date for your section yet or know roughly when it will be? I feel you on the tiredness, I'm so tired already, just feel I have no energy at the moment, and 2nd tri you're supposed to feel great haha x


----------



## crazy4baby09

The thought of not having to go through labor sounds appealing, my nervousness is because of my experience having my gallbladder out. It's the only surgery experience I have and my recovery was rough. I had it 3 months post partum and it was difficult for me to hold my baby as much as I wanted to. I had aches and pain for a long time afterward. It makes me nervous about a C-section. Like will I be able to hold carry my baby like normal? We also have stairs at out house and you have to go up them to go to the restroom. So many unknowns make me nervous.


----------



## Babybump87

I fear everything about a c section from the epidural to the recovery and being able to look after baby and my other children ! Maybe it’s just because I’ve never had one and the fear of the unknown too @crazy4baby09 gets to me ! . All 3 of my labours have been totally different . 

A few of my friends have had sections and like you @Sander they would opt for one any day ! 

I literally feel like this pregnancy has caught up with me now Iam sooo tired ! I need to realise I can’t keep going like I used to . I’ve got bloods booked for next week to check iron etc and also the midwife on 30 March .


----------



## crazy4baby09

I had a growth ultrasound and little girl is looking good. She is starting to measure ahead a little bit. All of her measurements say she is measuring 33 weeks 1 day. Her head circumference is measuring 33 weeks 6 days. The only measurement that was close to how far along I am was her abdominal circumference. They also said her weight is 4.389 lbs. I have an OB appt next Wednesday and they will go over the ultrasound, I'm not sure if they will say anything about her measuring ahead. Wondering if they will wait until my next growth scan in April to make the decision about whether or not they will do a C-section. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Sander

It helps a lot if you have help - the first 2 days are the hardest, I found after a week I was pretty much back to normal aside not being allowed to lift heavy things. I’m being strict with myself this time and following the rules because I want to make sure I heal properly. Usually I feel good so I just do things like normal even though I’m not supposed to :haha:

Tiredness has caught up to me too. I’m also stressed because our van got delayed to November, so I have no idea what we’ll do between May and November. Trying not to think about it for now :shock:

What a great profile shot Crazy! Sounds like baby girl is growing nicely. Big head, big brains :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

Lovely scan @crazy4baby09 . Hopefully
You will known more next week about a possible section /induction instead of waiting until your next growth scan! 

Oh gosh Sander you really do need to look after yourself after the section it’s so hard not being able to do stuff . I find it very frustrating ! I had stitches after DD1 and my god I couldn’t even get on the floor to change her ! 

DH will get a week off and MIL has said she will also take time off after DH . But I won’t have a clue what’s going on until my next appointment!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 
It's not long until May now eeeek. Can wait to strat seeing babies born 
Only April to go yay.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

My kids reactions to finding out baby is a girl. :)


----------



## Sander

YoshiPikachu said:


> My kids reactions to finding out baby is a girl. :)
> 
> View attachment 1107127

Oh my gosh I love this :rofl:


----------



## Cinnamon88

Hey everyone. I've been MIA due to so much going on. I've been having problems with my house. my house was leaking EVERYWHERE, mold in the housing everywhere to where I was getting constant headaches. Landlord moved us (they didn't even fix the house up, they just moved some new people in) so now we are all moved in but still in boxes. The new house has so many problems but we are slowly getting it addressed. ALSOOO, at my doctors office we have rotating obgyns and at my first appointment this certain doctor did NOT like the fact that I did not want a tubal ligation/removal and told me i HAD to get on birth control even though I told her I did not want to. So today the doctors office called me and told me that same doctor is performing my c section even though I have in my chart that I do not want her as a doctor. Yeah, ticked off. I have a doctors appointment Tuesday. I'm going to cancel that c section date. If they dont, I'm leaving that whole practice.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Cinnamon88 said:


> Hey everyone. I've been MIA due to so much going on. I've been having problems with my house. my house was leaking EVERYWHERE, mold in the housing everywhere to where I was getting constant headaches. Landlord moved us (they didn't even fix the house up, they just moved some new people in) so now we are all moved in but still in boxes. The new house has so many problems but we are slowly getting it addressed. ALSOOO, at my doctors office we have rotating obgyns and at my first appointment this certain doctor did NOT like the fact that I did not want a tubal ligation/removal and told me i HAD to get on birth control even though I told her I did not want to. So today the doctors office called me and told me that same doctor is performing my c section even though I have in my chart that I do not want her as a doctor. Yeah, ticked off. I have a doctors appointment Tuesday. I'm going to cancel that c section date. If they dont, I'm leaving that whole practice.

Wow there is so much wrong with that!


----------



## Cinnamon88

YoshiPikachu said:


> Wow there is so much wrong with that!

I'm so stressed due to everything going wrong. And also there's more I forgot. This guy I work with is super mean, sexist towards me. I can't stand him. He whines to the boss of I don't do something he likes. I've been working there much longer than him and have more experience than him (he came in with 0% experience). But tried to tell me how to do stuff and gets mad when I turn his advice down. We were hanging up parts and I said can we hang it up a different way to get more production. He says y would we do that? We been doing it this way for the longest. No. Our bosses encourage new things better production and numbers! So I found a new rack, hung up the parts and got much more hung up. He threw stuff down walked away and told everyone that I need to leave him alone and find something else to do when he's working. No this is a team effort. We hang parts up so it can be washed and painted. I told my boss what happened thinking maybe I over stepped. My boss asked me did I take his parts down or start a new rack? I told him I started a new rack. I wouldn't take his down that's disrespectful. He said the man was I the wrong because she came in here before complaining no one wants to listen to his ideas but now he's treating me the same when I never did that to him before. So irritating. I cannot move or do anything without this man micromanaging me.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Hello ladies! Just checking in, haven’t really been replying on here much lately! Sorry! The third trimester has definitely been the hardest for me so far. I’m cranky, moody, and tired. My hips hurt throughout the day, especially when I walk. Having some bad sharp pains in my area throughout the day as well! Here’s a bump update from me. 30 weeks.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Forgot to post this yesterday. :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

Cinnamon88 said:


> Hey everyone. I've been MIA due to so much going on. I've been having problems with my house. my house was leaking EVERYWHERE, mold in the housing everywhere to where I was getting constant headaches. Landlord moved us (they didn't even fix the house up, they just moved some new people in) so now we are all moved in but still in boxes. The new house has so many problems but we are slowly getting it addressed. ALSOOO, at my doctors office we have rotating obgyns and at my first appointment this certain doctor did NOT like the fact that I did not want a tubal ligation/removal and told me i HAD to get on birth control even though I told her I did not want to. So today the doctors office called me and told me that same doctor is performing my c section even though I have in my chart that I do not want her as a doctor. Yeah, ticked off. I have a doctors appointment Tuesday. I'm going to cancel that c section date. If they dont, I'm leaving that whole practice.

That is really frustrating! Every time I have an appointment they ask me what birth control I want on after I have my baby. I dont plan to take any either, I have never been on birth control and do not plan to start now. I just tell them that me and my husband are considering a vasectomy, they printed out some contact info to a urologist and that was it. I still get asked and I give them the same answer. I am not sure if he is going to actually get a vasectomy because I want us both to be ok with it, but at least it makes it not their issue. With my last 3 pregnancies they asked me once and when I said I wasnt going to use birth control they dropped it. I am not sure if I keep getting asked because I am now 35 almost 36 and am having my 4th child or if its because I see a rotation of OBs. Either way each OB has asked the question and have my answer on file so I think they should stop asking. I would be irritated and definately refuse to see the OB if she was demanding I get on birth control. I hope things go well with switching your date and that you get a more respectful OB!


----------



## crazy4baby09

YoshiPikachu said:


> My kids reactions to finding out baby is a girl. :)
> 
> View attachment 1107127

such a cute reaction!


----------



## crazy4baby09

I had my OB appointment today as I ell as my first nst this pregnancy. Baby looked great in the trace so that is awesome. The OB went over my ultrasound and the history of my other labors and she said that baby is measuring great in the 59th percentile and that if she continues in that range at the next scan then I should be able to have a vaginal delivery. I am excited about that! They did a urine check ( I was only able to give a small amount because I didn't really have to go) and there were a small amount of ketones in there. Has anyone else had this happen? I cannot remember if it happened in any of my other pregnancies or not. To be fair I had not eaten all morning and just ate something quick right before the appt so not sure if that had anything to do with it? Either way it is giving me a little bit of anxiety.


----------



## Suggerhoney

crazy4baby09 said:


> That is really frustrating! Every time I have an appointment they ask me what birth control I want on after I have my baby. I dont plan to take any either, I have never been on birth control and do not plan to start now. I just tell them that me and my husband are considering a vasectomy, they printed out some contact info to a urologist and that was it. I still get asked and I give them the same answer. I am not sure if he is going to actually get a vasectomy because I want us both to be ok with it, but at least it makes it not their issue. With my last 3 pregnancies they asked me once and when I said I wasnt going to use birth control they dropped it. I am not sure if I keep getting asked because I am now 35 almost 36 and am having my 4th child or if its because I see a rotation of OBs. Either way each OB has asked the question and have my answer on file so I think they should stop asking. I would be irritated and definately refuse to see the OB if she was demanding I get on birth control. I hope things go well with switching your date and that you get a more respectful OB!


Hi hope u don't mind me jumping in. But with my last pregnancy and I think the one b4 that as well' they kept Asking me about birth control when I was still pregnant. Think they even gave me a leaflet on it.
I did go on the mini pill after my 2 and half year old and also after my youngest but it felt horrible when they kept asking me about it when I was still pregnant..
I was 39 when I had our todler and 41 when I had our youngest so it cud or been to do with that.

I stopped taking the mini pill on Feb 20th as we are now ttc our last baby.
I'm 42 now and turn 43 in December' so if we are blessed again no doubt they will be ragging on about birth control again.
Its so annoying.
Why do they do it?


----------



## Bloblo

Im in Poland, so no questions about birth control here. I always feel like some sort of sex addict when I ask for it (people here are quite catholic in general (98% of population), so it is just not very common).

As for ketones in urine - I almost always have it. Doc says in my case it's due to 2 things: 1) I eat only about 50g of carbs a day 
2) I always do my urine test fasting as I don't normally eat breakfast until 10am.
As long as they can trace the ketones back to something (like you not having breakfast), then it really is nothing to worry about.

Afm, I survived the 15 hour flights with toddlers and the 3 week holiday in Africa! It was difficult with the kids and their sleep being disrupted, but it was absolutely amazing to just be there and see my parents again after a loooooong stretch with closed borders due to the virus. We had so much fun just pointing out animals to the kids on safari and then we spent a week on the beach, just swimming in the ocean and relaxing, followed by a couple of days in a picturesque town in the mountains to wind down and say our goodbyes. Perfect holiday.

I can't believe that the 3rd trimester is here already! I took advantage of the 2nd, but I am now paying for doing too much. My sciatica is severe some days, my rlp is terrible and my vagina is so swollen that I sometimes feel baby wants to just escape.
Luckily she is kicking up a storm, so I have at least one symptom that I love and can't get enough of :cloud9:


----------



## crazy4baby09

Bloblo said:


> Im in Poland, so no questions about birth control here. I always feel like some sort of sex addict when I ask for it (people here are quite catholic in general (98% of population), so it is just not very common).
> 
> As for ketones in urine - I almost always have it. Doc says in my case it's due to 2 things: 1) I eat only about 50g of carbs a day
> 2) I always do my urine test fasting as I don't normally eat breakfast until 10am.
> As long as they can trace the ketones back to something (like you not having breakfast), then it really is nothing to worry about.
> 
> Afm, I survived the 15 hour flights with toddlers and the 3 week holiday in Africa! It was difficult with the kids and their sleep being disrupted, but it was absolutely amazing to just be there and see my parents again after a loooooong stretch with closed borders due to the virus. We had so much fun just pointing out animals to the kids on safari and then we spent a week on the beach, just swimming in the ocean and relaxing, followed by a couple of days in a picturesque town in the mountains to wind down and say our goodbyes. Perfect holiday.
> 
> I can't believe that the 3rd trimester is here already! I took advantage of the 2nd, but I am now paying for doing too much. My sciatica is severe some days, my rlp is terrible and my vagina is so swollen that I sometimes feel baby wants to just escape.
> Luckily she is kicking up a storm, so I have at least one symptom that I love and can't get enough of :cloud9:

I'm so glad you had a great trip! It sounds amazing! I didn't eat breakfast before I did my urine test, I was running around all morning, I also barely drank anything so didn't have much urine to give. Maybe that is the cause! It would definitely make me feel better at least! I feel you on the sciatic pain! I went to the chiropractor yesterday morning and it helped a little with the sciatic and pelvic pain, but it's still there from time to time. Yay for movements! That is my favorite part too! My little girly moves so much, the kids enjoy watching my belly move too!


----------



## Babybump87

Not sure why I stopped getting notifications for our thread ! But will catch up later on posts

Went for bloods last week - to be told after she did it that it was a full blood count and not the iron , b12 and vitamin d the midwife requested . Apparently she done the form wrong and the full blood count won’t show these levels? - I’ve now got to wait another 2 weeks for these to be checked .

In the meantime gets a message to call my GP yesterday morning to book a telephone call to discuss recent results (from the full blood count test ) couldn’t get though yesterday so tries again this morning only to be on hold for 50 minutes to be told it’s medical emergencies only now like WTF !! , I must admit I did lose my cool. I’m absolutely livid !! Why can’t they just look and tell me what’s been flagged up , it’s not hard Jeesh .

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow morning anyway so hopefully she will find out … I’m seriously in no mood for messing the last few days ! Sorry girls rant over !!


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> Not sure why I stopped getting notifications for our thread ! But will catch up later on posts
> 
> Went for bloods last week - to be told after she did it that it was a full blood count and not the iron , b12 and vitamin d the midwife requested . Apparently she done the form wrong and the full blood count won’t show these levels? - I’ve now got to wait another 2 weeks for these to be checked .
> 
> In the meantime gets a message to call my GP yesterday morning to book a telephone call to discuss recent results (from the full blood count test ) couldn’t get though yesterday so tries again this morning only to be on hold for 50 minutes to be told it’s medical emergencies only now like WTF !! , I must admit I did lose my cool. I’m absolutely livid !! Why can’t they just look and tell me what’s been flagged up , it’s not hard Jeesh .
> 
> I have a midwife appointment tomorrow morning anyway so hopefully she will find out … I’m seriously in no mood for messing the last few days ! Sorry girls rant over !!

What a nightmare!! Midwife should be able to access your results but not the point!


----------



## MrsT116

crazy4baby09 said:


> I'm so glad you had a great trip! It sounds amazing! I didn't eat breakfast before I did my urine test, I was running around all morning, I also barely drank anything so didn't have much urine to give. Maybe that is the cause! It would definitely make me feel better at least! I feel you on the sciatic pain! I went to the chiropractor yesterday morning and it helped a little with the sciatic and pelvic pain, but it's still there from time to time. Yay for movements! That is my favorite part too! My little girly moves so much, the kids enjoy watching my belly move too!

Just noticed your ticker- only 40 days to go, wow! :happydance:I'm literally due the last day in June feel so far behind x


----------



## crazy4baby09

MrsT116 said:


> Just noticed your ticker- only 40 days to go, wow! :happydance:I'm literally due the last day in June feel so far behind x

It's crazy I feel like she will be here before we know it! I have a diaper shower this Sunday. There are still a few things I need to get situated, like switching where my youngest's car seat is in the van, still need to get some formula, and pack my back and the baby's bag. I also still need to set up the bassinet and sterilize the bottles. Other than that I am pretty much ready I think. I keep thinking I have loads of time to get it done, but I homeschool my other kids so I am busy and the weeks are going by really fast. I'm getting excited and nervous!


----------



## Babybump87

It’s super exciting our due dates are getting soo close now !!! Whats a diaper shower ? Hahaha I’ve only ever heard of a baby shower :oops:

Thankful it’s going fast but some days I wish time would slow down ! Anyone packed / started to pack their hospital bags !?? .


----------



## Babybump87

Had my 32 week midwife appointment today with my usual midwife ! She took my bloods again and gave me the results of the last test which show my iron is low . She couldn’t understand the drama with the GP and said they should have just sent the medication to the chemist ! Was so simple ! 

Baby is plotting on the 95th centile and due to a previous shoulder dystocia I’ve been switched over to consultant led care ( just got the notification in my notes!) so not sure what happens now as I was due back to see the midwife in 2 weeks . Either way I will be having a growth scan at 37 weeks and go from there ! Baby is head down , in the right position and a strong heartbeat ! 

Just out of curiosity where is your baby plotting on the growth charts?! (I know these and growth scans can be way out !)


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> Had my 32 week midwife appointment today with my usual midwife ! She took my bloods again and gave me the results of the last test which show my iron is low . She couldn’t understand the drama with the GP and said they should have just sent the medication to the chemist ! Was so simple !
> 
> Baby is plotting on the 95th centile and due to a previous shoulder dystocia I’ve been switched over to consultant led care ( just got the notification in my notes!) so not sure what happens now as I was due back to see the midwife in 2 weeks . Either way I will be having a growth scan at 37 weeks and go from there ! Baby is head down , in the right position and a strong heartbeat !
> 
> Just out of curiosity where is your baby plotting on the growth charts?! (I know these and growth scans can be way out !)

Not a clue, I've never had fundal height measured or anything yet! So no idea. 
Sounds like baby is getting ready! Eeee exciting!
What have they prescribed for the low iron?


----------



## Sander

Hi guys glad everyone is doing well! I haven’t had much to say so haven’t popped in lately but I have been reading all your updates :)

BabyBump I don’t get growth scans so I have no idea how big she is haha. My fundal height is average so I’d guess she’ll be similar to my boys who were all around 6.5-7.5lbs. I did get one growth scan for one of the kids that was way off, they thought he was going to be a big baby and he was my smallest ever at 6.6. 

We are mostly organized here, just still trying to sort out a van. DH is going in to the dealership tomorrow to look at a used one they have on their lot, so we’ll see how it goes. Other than that not much to report!


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> Not a clue, I've never had fundal height measured or anything yet! So no idea.
> Sounds like baby is getting ready! Eeee exciting!
> What have they prescribed for the low iron?

I know !! It’s crazy when I look at my pregnancy app ! 

Im going to collect the prescription today just standard iron tablets , she did say take them with a glass of pure orange juice first thing of a morning !


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Hi guys glad everyone is doing well! I haven’t had much to say so haven’t popped in lately but I have been reading all your updates :)
> 
> BabyBump I don’t get growth scans so I have no idea how big she is haha. My fundal height is average so I’d guess she’ll be similar to my boys who were all around 6.5-7.5lbs. I did get one growth scan for one of the kids that was way off, they thought he was going to be a big baby and he was my smallest ever at 6.6.
> 
> We are mostly organized here, just still trying to sort out a van. DH is going in to the dealership tomorrow to look at a used one they have on their lot, so we’ll see how it goes. Other than that not much to report!

Wow yeh they can be well off ! Both my girls were 8lb at birth but DS was 9lb8oz and was 4lb 3oz at 31 weeks so remains to be seen what this baby weighs ! 

We are in the same boat with sorting out a car ! #Headache ](*,)


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> It’s super exciting our due dates are getting soo close now !!! Whats a diaper shower ? Hahaha I’ve only ever heard of a baby shower :oops:
> 
> Thankful it’s going fast but some days I wish time would slow down ! Anyone packed / started to pack their hospital bags !?? .

A diaper shower is kinda like a baby shower except people only bring different sizes of diapers to help the mama stock up so she won't need to buy any for awhile.


----------



## Sander

Yes cars are really horrible to shop for right now!!

Had my 32 week appointment with the OB - she told me they’ve just changed things at the hospital so they’re not requiring Covid tests anymore. They literally booked me an appointment early this week, so this is a brand new change. She’s not sure if they’ll reinstate it before baby is due, but for now fingers crossed they won’t. I’d rather not do the test :haha: I had my last baby in Dec 2020 and it was one of our worst waves, and even then I didn’t need a Covid test so I was surprised when they told me I’d need one this time. Anyways, I’m so squeamish with all of these invasive tests - I even dread the ‘easy’ stuff like the GBS swab and bloodwork. So I’ll be happy if a Covid test isn’t on my horizon!

Whenever I have my babies I make a ‘list of unpleasantries’ to mentally prepare for all the crappy stuff you have to do in the hospital :rofl:

I always put this for my sections, then I check them off in my head as they get done:
- IV administration
- Spinal
- Heparin
- Post-op bloodwork
- Catheter removal

And then I’m free :rofl:


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> A diaper shower is kinda like a baby shower except people only bring different sizes of diapers to help the mama stock up so she won't need to buy any for awhile.

Ahh totally makes sense !!


----------



## Bloblo

I had a scan yesterday, all looks perfect - she is measuring about 5 days ahead (where both my others were behind at this point), dunno what that means in terms of percentiles as they just measure size in terms of weeks & days here.
She is currently breech and basically there is just one hospital in the whole city that does breech births naturally (all other doctors will just do a c-section), so I really hope she turns around soon.

Back pain and sciatica is getting unbearable some days, but other than that I have no complaints. I have not bought anything yet and I have not started packing my bag yet (better get on that as I need to take ALL my own supplies to the hospital).
We are getting our new car next week as we had to upgrade to something that can take 3 carseats in a row, so dh will get a Peugeot 5008 SUV and I will take his old car (Skoda Octavia Kombi). And I can finally sell my Merc a-class which has been irritating me for the past year with it's noisy diesel engine :dance:

I feel quite unproductive these days and hope it gets better rather than worse.


----------



## Babybump87

1 April - Can officially say I am having my baby next month !! Eeeekkk !! Wow this is super crazy haha -


----------



## Suggerhoney

Totally stalking for ant early arrivals eeeek.


----------



## crazy4baby09

I had my diaper shower yesterday and it went well. I won't have to worry about diapers for awhile, I am thankful! Did a bump picture today while on a walk with my family.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

As of last week I have ob appointments every 2 weeks now. Got bad news today though. I went into urgent care because of severe vaginal pain. They did a few tests one came back positive for herpes. I’m so beyond pissed. I’m sure I got it from my soon to be ex-husband. He would never admit it though. I was prescribed a weeks worth of pills and some cream to help the pain. When I go back to my ob next week I’ll have to find out if it will be safe for me to give birth naturally and if it’s safe to breastfeed. I’m going to be super upset if I can’t do either.


----------



## Babybump87

Suggerhoney said:


> Totally stalking for ant early arrivals eeeek.

I know ! Wonder when the first baby will make an appearance !!


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> I had my diaper shower yesterday and it went well. I won't have to worry about diapers for awhile, I am thankful! Did a bump picture today while on a walk with my family.
> 
> View attachment 1107617

Lovey bump picture ! And yayy for all the diapers :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> As of last week I have ob appointments every 2 weeks now. Got bad news today though. I went into urgent care because of severe vaginal pain. They did a few tests one came back positive for herpes. I’m so beyond pissed. I’m sure I got it from my soon to be ex-husband. He would never admit it though. I was prescribed a weeks worth of pills and some cream to help the pain. When I go back to my ob next week I’ll have to find out if it will be safe for me to give birth naturally and if it’s safe to breastfeed. I’m going to be super upset if I can’t do either.

Oh gosh fingers crossed the antibiotics work quickly for you ! With regards to labour I’d assume it would only be a issue if it’s not cleared up by then ?! Fingers crossed !! x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Babybump87 said:


> Oh gosh fingers crossed the antibiotics work quickly for you ! With regards to labour I’d assume it would only be a issue if it’s not cleared up by then ?! Fingers crossed !! x

From what I read as long as it’s cleNed I should be safe to have a natural birth. I should also be able to breastfeed.


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> From what I read as long as it’s cleNed I should be safe to have a natural birth. I should also be able to breastfeed.

That’s great news !


----------



## crazy4baby09

YoshiPikachu said:


> As of last week I have ob appointments every 2 weeks now. Got bad news today though. I went into urgent care because of severe vaginal pain. They did a few tests one came back positive for herpes. I’m so beyond pissed. I’m sure I got it from my soon to be ex-husband. He would never admit it though. I was prescribed a weeks worth of pills and some cream to help the pain. When I go back to my ob next week I’ll have to find out if it will be safe for me to give birth naturally and if it’s safe to breastfeed. I’m going to be super upset if I can’t do either.

I'm so sorry you are going through this! Hopefully the medicine helps so you will be in the clear when it's time to deliver!


----------



## Dream143r

Does everyone names picked out?

Would love to hear them for those who don't mind sharing.


----------



## crazy4baby09

I had an OB appt and an nst this morning. Baby is doing good. They checked my cervix and said I am only a fingertip dilated but my cervix is soft. They scheduled my induction date for May 2nd, when I will be 39+1. I am nervous and excited. Next week I have my last growth ultrasound, as long as she is still head down and not too big I will be cleared for vaginal delivery. We spent the day yesterday setting up our room for baby, there are still a few little things we need to buy. I asked about covid restrictions during labor. They told me my husband will have to wear a mask, but I will be tested for covid and as long as it's negative I won't have to wear a mask. They also said I am allowed 2 support persons during labor and that they allow the siblings to come up after she is born. I am so excited because the last I knew they were only letting 1 person up and no siblings. It's getting so close to meeting our little girl and I cannot wait! I'm also uploading another bump pic that I took at the doctor's today because why not? lol


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Dream143r said:


> Does everyone names picked out?
> 
> Would love to hear them for those who don't mind sharing.

Naming my baby after her grandma Gayle. :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

Dream143r said:


> Does everyone names picked out?
> 
> Would love to hear them for those who don't mind sharing.

We are naming our daughter after my mom who passed last year. Her name is Maryann.


----------



## Babybump87

Dream143r said:


> Does everyone names picked out?
> 
> Would love to hear them for those who don't mind sharing.

Still no name here ! We are really struggling to agree !!


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> I had an OB appt and an nst this morning. Baby is doing good. They checked my cervix and said I am only a fingertip dilated but my cervix is soft. They scheduled my induction date for May 2nd, when I will be 39+1. I am nervous and excited. Next week I have my last growth ultrasound, as long as she is still head down and not too big I will be cleared for vaginal delivery. We spent the day yesterday setting up our room for baby, there are still a few little things we need to buy. I asked about covid restrictions during labor. They told me my husband will have to wear a mask, but I will be tested for covid and as long as it's negative I won't have to wear a mask. They also said I am allowed 2 support persons during labor and that they allow the siblings to come up after she is born. I am so excited because the last I knew they were only letting 1 person up and no siblings. It's getting so close to meeting our little girl and I cannot wait! I'm also uploading another bump pic that I took at the doctor's today because why not? lol
> 
> View attachment 1107650

Thats great progress of your cervix is softening up ! Glad the covid restrictions have eased for you at your hospital !! 
Getting so close now !


----------



## MrsT116

I'm getting so excited to start seeing some babies arriving :happydance:
I'm officially 3rd tri today finally!! Finding work so so tiring. And I'm on 10 hour days Saturday to Wednesday this week coming, on my feet all day. Not sure how I'm going to manage it :nope:


----------



## Babybump87

Wowsa , I’ve been getting bad period like cramps on and off since last night so much so it woke me up ! 

I’m sure it’s probably just baby moving into position as a few people have comment on how bump looks like it’s dropped ??!! can’t see it myself :haha:. 

I’ve got the midwife on Wednesday so we will see what little bubs is doing then !


----------



## Babybump87

Urgh these cramps are really annoying . 
Anyone else having period like pains ? 

I’ve had them constantly for the last 3 hours tonight ??! . Baby has been active too


----------



## crazy4baby09

I get them, I usually drink extra water and that helps. Yesterday it was so bad and I had so much pressure I thought I was going into labor. It took several hours for it to go away.


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> Urgh these cramps are really annoying .
> Anyone else having period like pains ?
> 
> I’ve had them constantly for the last 3 hours tonight ??! . Baby has been active too

Hope this settled eventually and you're ok xx


----------



## Babybump87

I had them all through the night and still the same this morning !! 

I will try and drink more water today ! I don’t drink enough anyway :-$.


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> I get them, I usually drink extra water and that helps. Yesterday it was so bad and I had so much pressure I thought I was going into labor. It took several hours for it to go away.

Your so close now too !! hope your feeling better today ! X


----------



## Sander

Ah hope the water helps BabyBump - I get worse cramps when I’m dehydrated. This baby I’ve had the most Braxton hicks with too. Maybe it’s a 4th baby thing, lol. 

Can’t remember who was asking about names but we’re going with Charlotte Eleanor. We had picked out a different middle name before but I wasn’t 100% on it so we switched it out. It’s kind of old fashioned but all my kids have older-style names so I figure she’ll fit in :haha:

Sorry I haven’t been super active - I do check in most days to read how everyone is doing. I’ve been stressed to death lately, it’s been a really rough few weeks. We are trying to finalize this vacant land deal, finish the updates on our house and make the plans to list it at the end of this month. Then of course on Thursday night I had to take DH to the ER at 2am because he was super sick vomiting. They think he has gallstones and want to remove his gallbladder - I have a major anxiety problem over any kinds of surgery (C-section being pretty much the only exception), so I haven’t been coping well. I know it’s super common and easy and safe - it’s just a mental thing on my part that I can’t get over. That and I don’t know when they want to do it - if they do it before the baby I’ll be 9 months pregnant with all 3 kids by myself and him to look after, and if they do it after I’ll have 4 kids and him to look after. Plus the antibiotics they have him on are making him sick so all the house updates have been put on hold and I don’t know how everything is going to get done on time. 

Anyways, I just wish I could fast forward these next few months. Which sucks because I really wanted to enjoy this last pregnancy but I have really, really not been able to :(


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> Ah hope the water helps BabyBump - I get worse cramps when I’m dehydrated. This baby I’ve had the most Braxton hicks with too. Maybe it’s a 4th baby thing, lol.
> 
> Can’t remember who was asking about names but we’re going with Charlotte Eleanor. We had picked out a different middle name before but I wasn’t 100% on it so we switched it out. It’s kind of old fashioned but all my kids have older-style names so I figure she’ll fit in :haha:
> 
> Sorry I haven’t been super active - I do check in most days to read how everyone is doing. I’ve been stressed to death lately, it’s been a really rough few weeks. We are trying to finalize this vacant land deal, finish the updates on our house and make the plans to list it at the end of this month. Then of course on Thursday night I had to take DH to the ER at 2am because he was super sick vomiting. They think he has gallstones and want to remove his gallbladder - I have a major anxiety problem over any kinds of surgery (C-section being pretty much the only exception), so I haven’t been coping well. I know it’s super common and easy and safe - it’s just a mental thing on my part that I can’t get over. That and I don’t know when they want to do it - if they do it before the baby I’ll be 9 months pregnant with all 3 kids by myself and him to look after, and if they do it after I’ll have 4 kids and him to look after. Plus the antibiotics they have him on are making him sick so all the house updates have been put on hold and I don’t know how everything is going to get done on time.
> 
> Anyways, I just wish I could fast forward these next few months. Which sucks because I really wanted to enjoy this last pregnancy but I have really, really not been able to :(

Oh no Sander :hugs2:sounds awful timing. And I'm not sure which I'd prefer either! I guess life with a newborn would be more difficult to juggle for me. 
Hope this phase passes quickly for you. Baby will soon be here, so exciting!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Sander oh love I am so sorry all this stress ure going through and DH getting sick. I hope everything works out. I can’t believe u only have 5 weeks left shoot that’s flown. I really hope u can enjoy these last weeks. Sending massive hugs


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sander said:


> Ah hope the water helps BabyBump - I get worse cramps when I’m dehydrated. This baby I’ve had the most Braxton hicks with too. Maybe it’s a 4th baby thing, lol.
> 
> Can’t remember who was asking about names but we’re going with Charlotte Eleanor. We had picked out a different middle name before but I wasn’t 100% on it so we switched it out. It’s kind of old fashioned but all my kids have older-style names so I figure she’ll fit in :haha:
> 
> Sorry I haven’t been super active - I do check in most days to read how everyone is doing. I’ve been stressed to death lately, it’s been a really rough few weeks. We are trying to finalize this vacant land deal, finish the updates on our house and make the plans to list it at the end of this month. Then of course on Thursday night I had to take DH to the ER at 2am because he was super sick vomiting. They think he has gallstones and want to remove his gallbladder - I have a major anxiety problem over any kinds of surgery (C-section being pretty much the only exception), so I haven’t been coping well. I know it’s super common and easy and safe - it’s just a mental thing on my part that I can’t get over. That and I don’t know when they want to do it - if they do it before the baby I’ll be 9 months pregnant with all 3 kids by myself and him to look after, and if they do it after I’ll have 4 kids and him to look after. Plus the antibiotics they have him on are making him sick so all the house updates have been put on hold and I don’t know how everything is going to get done on time.
> 
> Anyways, I just wish I could fast forward these next few months. Which sucks because I really wanted to enjoy this last pregnancy but I have really, really not been able to :(

 I'm sorry you are going through this right now! Hopefully they are able to do the surgery soon so he can feel better. I had mine out 3 months post partum and I had so much anxiety about it, all went well though, I had trouble holding my baby though for a few weeks because it hurt one of my incisions. I hope it all works out the best it can for your family!


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Ah hope the water helps BabyBump - I get worse cramps when I’m dehydrated. This baby I’ve had the most Braxton hicks with too. Maybe it’s a 4th baby thing, lol.
> 
> Can’t remember who was asking about names but we’re going with Charlotte Eleanor. We had picked out a different middle name before but I wasn’t 100% on it so we switched it out. It’s kind of old fashioned but all my kids have older-style names so I figure she’ll fit in :haha:
> 
> Sorry I haven’t been super active - I do check in most days to read how everyone is doing. I’ve been stressed to death lately, it’s been a really rough few weeks. We are trying to finalize this vacant land deal, finish the updates on our house and make the plans to list it at the end of this month. Then of course on Thursday night I had to take DH to the ER at 2am because he was super sick vomiting. They think he has gallstones and want to remove his gallbladder - I have a major anxiety problem over any kinds of surgery (C-section being pretty much the only exception), so I haven’t been coping well. I know it’s super common and easy and safe - it’s just a mental thing on my part that I can’t get over. That and I don’t know when they want to do it - if they do it before the baby I’ll be 9 months pregnant with all 3 kids by myself and him to look after, and if they do it after I’ll have 4 kids and him to look after. Plus the antibiotics they have him on are making him sick so all the house updates have been put on hold and I don’t know how everything is going to get done on time.
> 
> Anyways, I just wish I could fast forward these next few months. Which sucks because I really wanted to enjoy this last pregnancy but I have really, really not been able to :(

Lovely name for you baby girl !

wow you really do have a lot going on at the minute - make sure you take time for yourself even 5 minutes ! Have they said anymore about your DH have the operation ! I’m sure he will be fine but like you say it’s mental thing I hope you can ease your mind about it !
Hopefully things will turn around for you and you can enjoy these last few weeks !
Sending best wishes for you both !


----------



## Babybump87

Just had my 34 week midwife appointment at 33 weeks and 3 days . 


Iron is still low to be expected since I not long start the iron tablets when I had the blood drawn . B12 is now low so I may need injections have to speak to the doctor when they phone ! 

Baby is happy good strong heartbeat . He is very low but not engaged hence the pains I’ve been getting ! 


My consultant referral was accepted so I will be seeing them around 36 weeks and discuss options then !! Ive also been changed to a high risk pregnancy . 


Another appointment in 3 weeks when I will be 36 weeks and 3 days ! 


6 weeks 4 days until my due date !


----------



## crazy4baby09

I had my nst this morning and they were concerned because baby was moving like they wanted. Thankfully I had a growth scan scheduled for today so they added a biophysical profile added to it to make sure she is ok. I was nervous because they basically didn't do the OB appt and sent me to my ultrasound early. Good news is the baby scored 8/8 on the profile so she is ok. She is also in the 71st percentile and they are estimating her current weight to be 6 lbs 9 oz. She is still head down which is great. I only have 2 more nst/OB appts before my induction, it's coming up quickly!


----------



## Sander

Thank you everyone, you’re all so kind :hugs: 

We haven’t heard anything back from the specialist, but DH hasn’t had any more symptoms or attacks and he’s said he won’t do anything until after the baby is born so things are more manageable for us if/when it needs to be done. For now he’s just limiting his diet to low fat/processed foods and high fruit & veggies and that seems to be working. 

I had my 34 week appointment yesterday, the midwife saw my May 19 section date and was like: ‘oh are you going to make it to the 19th?’ Which made me laugh. My water usually goes so early - it makes me appreciate having a midwifery team because I feel like they know your history more intimately than the OB. I told her about my full moon theory (my water broke with 2 of my boys the morning after the full moon) and she’s like - you know they’ve studied that and it’s a real phenomenon. I’m expecting to have my water break on the 16th, but we’ll see - lol. Every baby is different so maybe this one won’t do the full moon thing :rofl:

Sorry you might have to have injections BabyBump! Hopefully your iron count increases with the supplements soon. 

Glad baby is doing ok crazy! Mine is head down too - not that it matters much for me. Babies will be here before we know it!

Thank you Sugger - I saw a line on yesterday’s test by the way! Going over to stalk today’s test now :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Thank you everyone, you’re all so kind :hugs:
> 
> We haven’t heard anything back from the specialist, but DH hasn’t had any more symptoms or attacks and he’s said he won’t do anything until after the baby is born so things are more manageable for us if/when it needs to be done. For now he’s just limiting his diet to low fat/processed foods and high fruit & veggies and that seems to be working.
> 
> I had my 34 week appointment yesterday, the midwife saw my May 19 section date and was like: ‘oh are you going to make it to the 19th?’ Which made me laugh. My water usually goes so early - it makes me appreciate having a midwifery team because I feel like they know your history more intimately than the OB. I told her about my full moon theory (my water broke with 2 of my boys the morning after the full moon) and she’s like - you know they’ve studied that and it’s a real phenomenon. I’m expecting to have my water break on the 16th, but we’ll see - lol. Every baby is different so maybe this one won’t do the full moon thing :rofl:
> 
> Sorry you might have to have injections BabyBump! Hopefully your iron count increases with the supplements soon.
> 
> Glad baby is doing ok crazy! Mine is head down too - not that it matters much for me. Babies will be here before we know it!
> 
> Thank you Sugger - I saw a line on yesterday’s test by the way! Going over to stalk today’s test now :)


Thanks love. Sadly it’s a chemical. I had major implantation cramping all night the other night and then started getting symptoms. But unfortunately todays tests are fainter. The lines did come up strait away as the dye was going across but we’re all fainter than yesterdays. 
I am upset and I really didn’t want a 2022 due date but now even if we fall next cycle I will be due 2023. 
Just don’t want to have recurring pregnancy lossses like I did last time. I don’t mind having this one but I hope no more and hopefully I will fall again with a healthy sticky take home baby. 
I will definitely let u know if and when I do fall and tests get dark. My temp is still sky high and still having a few symptoms but fading tests is never a good sign x


----------



## MrsT116

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks love. Sadly it’s a chemical. I had major implantation cramping all night the other night and then started getting symptoms. But unfortunately todays tests are fainter. The lines did come up strait away as the dye was going across but we’re all fainter than yesterdays.
> I am upset and I really didn’t want a 2022 due date but now even if we fall next cycle I will be due 2023.
> Just don’t want to have recurring pregnancy lossses like I did last time. I don’t mind having this one but I hope no more and hopefully I will fall again with a healthy sticky take home baby.
> I will definitely let u know if and when I do fall and tests get dark. My temp is still sky high and still having a few symptoms but fading tests is never a good sign x

Sorry to hear that :(:hugs:


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> Thank you everyone, you’re all so kind :hugs:
> 
> We haven’t heard anything back from the specialist, but DH hasn’t had any more symptoms or attacks and he’s said he won’t do anything until after the baby is born so things are more manageable for us if/when it needs to be done. For now he’s just limiting his diet to low fat/processed foods and high fruit & veggies and that seems to be working.
> 
> I had my 34 week appointment yesterday, the midwife saw my May 19 section date and was like: ‘oh are you going to make it to the 19th?’ Which made me laugh. My water usually goes so early - it makes me appreciate having a midwifery team because I feel like they know your history more intimately than the OB. I told her about my full moon theory (my water broke with 2 of my boys the morning after the full moon) and she’s like - you know they’ve studied that and it’s a real phenomenon. I’m expecting to have my water break on the 16th, but we’ll see - lol. Every baby is different so maybe this one won’t do the full moon thing :rofl:
> 
> Sorry you might have to have injections BabyBump! Hopefully your iron count increases with the supplements soon.
> 
> Glad baby is doing ok crazy! Mine is head down too - not that it matters much for me. Babies will be here before we know it!
> 
> Thank you Sugger - I saw a line on yesterday’s test by the way! Going over to stalk today’s test now :)

Haha I'm going to have to Google the full moon thing Sander! Glad hubby's diet it controlling his symptoms at the moment. 

I'm going for a 3d scan today, never had one with any previous pregnancies so I'm excited to see what it's like. The girls are coming along and they are also very excited :happydance:


----------



## crazy4baby09

MrsT116 said:


> Haha I'm going to have to Google the full moon thing Sander! Glad hubby's diet it controlling his symptoms at the moment.
> 
> I'm going for a 3d scan today, never had one with any previous pregnancies so I'm excited to see what it's like. The girls are coming along and they are also very excited :happydance:

So exciting about the 3d scan! We did one with #3 and current baby, the kids enjoyed it so much! Have fun!


----------



## MrsT116

crazy4baby09 said:


> So exciting about the 3d scan! We did one with #3 and current baby, the kids enjoyed it so much! Have fun!

Thank you!! I'm hoping they can stay away from the potty shot area as we really want to stay team yellow x


----------



## Sander

So sorry to hear Sugger :( Hope it happens for you soon!

Well after all that we don’t even think it was his gallbladder anymore because I woke up this morning with the identical symptoms. Thankfully I wasn’t throwing up for very long, but I definitely think it had to be a stomach virus now since we got it back to back. So, sucks to have a virus but it would be great if it meant DH is healthy after all!

I love the 3D scans MrsT! This is the only baby we didn’t do it with. I can’t wait to see pictures :)


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> So sorry to hear Sugger :( Hope it happens for you soon!
> 
> Well after all that we don’t even think it was his gallbladder anymore because I woke up this morning with the identical symptoms. Thankfully I wasn’t throwing up for very long, but I definitely think it had to be a stomach virus now since we got it back to back. So, sucks to have a virus but it would be great if it meant DH is healthy after all!
> 
> I love the 3D scans MrsT! This is the only baby we didn’t do it with. I can’t wait to see pictures :)

Oh no, hope you're better soon!!
Baby was being very stubborn and facing away, wouldn't turn so we couldn't see its face. Got to go back again tomorrow to try again :dohh:


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sander said:


> So sorry to hear Sugger :( Hope it happens for you soon!
> 
> Well after all that we don’t even think it was his gallbladder anymore because I woke up this morning with the identical symptoms. Thankfully I wasn’t throwing up for very long, but I definitely think it had to be a stomach virus now since we got it back to back. So, sucks to have a virus but it would be great if it meant DH is healthy after all!
> 
> I love the 3D scans MrsT! This is the only baby we didn’t do it with. I can’t wait to see pictures :)

 I'm sorry you are feeling sick Sander! That would be awesome if your husband doesn't need his gallbladder out and it was just a virus. Does he still have to see a doctor to confirm whether it was actually his gallbladder or not?


----------



## crazy4baby09

MrsT116 said:


> Oh no, hope you're better soon!!
> Baby was being very stubborn and facing away, wouldn't turn so we couldn't see its face. Got to go back again tomorrow to try again :dohh:

Sorry your little babe was being stubborn! Hopefully tomorrow they will be more cooperative and you can see their sweet face!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. BFN today and temp drop and cramping so just the wait too bleed. 

will still be staking here for babies and hopefully I will fall again with a sticky healthy rainbow beanie[-o&lt;


----------



## Sander

crazy4baby09 said:


> I'm sorry you are feeling sick Sander! That would be awesome if your husband doesn't need his gallbladder out and it was just a virus. Does he still have to see a doctor to confirm whether it was actually his gallbladder or not?

I think the hospital sent his scan to a specialist so I’d expect them to call, but it’s been a full week so far and we haven’t heard anything. I would assume even if he has an issue it’s not that urgent otherwise surely they would have called by now :shock:


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sander said:


> I think the hospital sent his scan to a specialist so I’d expect them to call, but it’s been a full week so far and we haven’t heard anything. I would assume even if he has an issue it’s not that urgent otherwise surely they would have called by now :shock:

I hope its not urgent. When I threw a gallstone during my last labor I was vomiting and in pain while on the post partum unit and all they said is it's gas, gave me a gas pill and head pack. I had to get regular blood work done at my doctor and that's when they discovered my high liver enzymes. My doctor sent me for the ultrasound and confirmed gallstones. It was still took the surgeon weeks to schedule a consult, and when they did schedule one it was still over a month and a half away. I ended going to the ER and they were able to schedule a sooner consult. I had my gallbladder out 3 months after I gave birth ( showed symptoms) the day of the surgery was my original consult day. I say all the this because it makes me question how quickly doctors gets back to you even in emergent situations. I was in pain and sick that whole time waiting.


----------



## crazy4baby09

I think my baby dropped yesterday. I can definitely breathe better and my bump is not as high and doesn't stick out as far. Now when I sit down the top of my bump is more squishy. I had told my husband I don't feel like I look pregnant or at least not as far along. This is weird for me because in my other 3 pregnancies the babies didn't drop until I was at induced.


----------



## MrsT116

Here is my little one, we ended up upgrading from 3d to HD. Honestly the videos and pictures were unbelievable, I was really emotional :cloud9:


----------



## crazy4baby09

MrsT116 said:


> Here is my little one, we ended up upgrading from 3d to HD. Honestly the videos and pictures were unbelievable, I was really emotional :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1107779

Such a beautiful pic of your little one!


----------



## MrsT116

Not sure if this is classed as a potty shot or not... its the femur measurement. 

Just for fun..... what are your guesses (if its even possible to guess from this pic)

I've done an arrow to the bit that *I think* may be the potty area (but it could be something else :haha:)


----------



## crazy4baby09

MrsT116 said:


> Not sure if this is classed as a potty shot or not... its the femur measurement.
> 
> Just for fun..... what are your guesses (if its even possible to guess from this pic)
> 
> I've done an arrow to the bit that *I think* may be the potty area (but it could be something else :haha:)
> 
> View attachment 1107786

I'm not quite sure but if I had to guess I would say girl?


----------



## Sander

Oh I’m so bad at reading scans that aren’t clear potty shots Mrs :haha: Did we make a guess for you before based on your other scans/theories?

I just got back from L&D - I suddenly started having painful contractions when we were at our meeting this morning. I told DH we had to go and as soon as I got to the car I started throwing up. I had super bad contraction pain and he dropped me at the hospital while he took the kids back home. They got me on an nst and I was contracting every 2 minutes for a few hours - they gave me a bunch of fluids but couldn’t slow them, so they ended up giving me a narcotic. I told them I wasn’t having a lot of pain, but they said they were using it as a treatment for the contractions as it binds to the uterus a certain way to stop contractions (I dunno, lol). So that slowed them down enough for them to send me home. They said my cervix is slightly open and very soft - but the doctor seemed to think that could be just how it is from having had a baby before. Anyways, they basically said just to drink lots of water and stay in bed and hope that they don’t come back :wacko:


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sander said:


> Oh I’m so bad at reading scans that aren’t clear potty shots Mrs :haha: Did we make a guess for you before based on your other scans/theories?
> 
> I just got back from L&D - I suddenly started having painful contractions when we were at our meeting this morning. I told DH we had to go and as soon as I got to the car I started throwing up. I had super bad contraction pain and he dropped me at the hospital while he took the kids back home. They got me on an nst and I was contracting every 2 minutes for a few hours - they gave me a bunch of fluids but couldn’t slow them, so they ended up giving me a narcotic. I told them I wasn’t having a lot of pain, but they said they were using it as a treatment for the contractions as it binds to the uterus a certain way to stop contractions (I dunno, lol). So that slowed them down enough for them to send me home. They said my cervix is slightly open and very soft - but the doctor seemed to think that could be just how it is from having had a baby before. Anyways, they basically said just to drink lots of water and stay in bed and hope that they don’t come back :wacko:

I hope the bed rest and water help! So do s that mean you are in bed rest for the duration of the pregnancy?


----------



## YoshiPikachu

30 weeks pregnant. 10 weeks until my due date! :)


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> Oh I’m so bad at reading scans that aren’t clear potty shots Mrs :haha: Did we make a guess for you before based on your other scans/theories?
> 
> I just got back from L&D - I suddenly started having painful contractions when we were at our meeting this morning. I told DH we had to go and as soon as I got to the car I started throwing up. I had super bad contraction pain and he dropped me at the hospital while he took the kids back home. They got me on an nst and I was contracting every 2 minutes for a few hours - they gave me a bunch of fluids but couldn’t slow them, so they ended up giving me a narcotic. I told them I wasn’t having a lot of pain, but they said they were using it as a treatment for the contractions as it binds to the uterus a certain way to stop contractions (I dunno, lol). So that slowed them down enough for them to send me home. They said my cervix is slightly open and very soft - but the doctor seemed to think that could be just how it is from having had a baby before. Anyways, they basically said just to drink lots of water and stay in bed and hope that they don’t come back :wacko:

Oh wow, sounds scary!!! Hope you are ok. Has everything settled down? When will you next be seen by your midwife/ob?


----------



## MrsT116

YoshiPikachu said:


> 30 weeks pregnant. 10 weeks until my due date! :)
> 
> View attachment 1107822

Eeek getting closer now!!


----------



## Sander

crazy4baby09 said:


> I hope the bed rest and water help! So do s that mean you are in bed rest for the duration of the pregnancy?

I don’t know they just kinda sent me on my way and didn’t give me any instructions other than ‘come back if it starts again’ :wacko: DH is a bit freaked so he’s helping with the boys so I can stay off my feet more. I had more spotting this morning but I’m guessing that could have been from the cervical checks. 



MrsT116 said:


> Oh wow, sounds scary!!! Hope you are ok. Has everything settled down? When will you next be seen by your midwife/ob?

Everything seems to have settled ok and baby is moving lots so I assume everything is fine - just gonna try and stay vigilant I guess and call if I need to. I don’t see the midwife again until next Monday, so hoping everything stays ok until then!

Yoshi your bump looks great!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsT116

I keep getting this lightheaded feeling and feel so tired all the time. I wondered if I might be anaemic but routine bloods last week all in normal range apparently. My BP tends to run low so wonder if its that :shrug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Sander 

that must of been scary. If u remember with Tommy I had to keep going in because I kept having contractions from 33+6 weeks. It was predominal labour and happened again at 35 and 36 weeks. The slight dilation cud be down that u have had 3 babies in a short space of time and now this one. I was told it’s always slightly open after ure first. I hope These contractions don’t return and u make it to ure c section. good luck love.


----------



## crazy4baby09

I have been so exhausted lately I just want to nap. I'm still trying to get the last few things done. My induction date is 2 weeks from today.


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> @Sander
> 
> that must of been scary. If u remember with Tommy I had to keep going in because I kept having contractions from 33+6 weeks. It was predominal labour and happened again at 35 and 36 weeks. The slight dilation cud be down that u have had 3 babies in a short space of time and now this one. I was told it’s always slightly open after ure first. I hope These contractions don’t return and u make it to ure c section. good luck love.

Yes I do remember that! They eventually induced you because of the liver condition right? Did they tell you to just keep coming in every time for the contractions or were you supposed to ride them out at home? I’ll ask my midwife too. 

Crazy - I can’t believe you’re 37 weeks already! 

Mrs - I have really low blood pressure all the time too, it can make me feel dizzy. I find getting up and down slowly helps xx


----------



## Sander

Had my bloody show today :shock: I had a bunch of period cramping after but it all calmed down. I did call the midwife just to update her - she basically told me what I thought she would, that it could mean the baby will come, or I could go all the way to May 19. 

I tried to ask like in her experience how does this normally go for people, but she pretty much said it’s really different for everyone so there’s no way to know. Thankfully she said if baby wants to come she’s close enough to full term that she should be fine even if she’s born very soon. 

Anyways, trying to stay off my feet - guess that’s all I can do :shrug: I didn’t go through this with my boys. With them I had no preterm labour signs, I went to 38/39 weeks and my water broke both times. So this is a new experience and I’m not used to watching for labour signs. I am hoping she’ll stay put just because we have so much we want to do around the house before she comes, but I am starting to wonder if I’ll make it to 39 weeks with all this commotion going on in my body :wacko:


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> Had my bloody show today :shock: I had a bunch of period cramping after but it all calmed down. I did call the midwife just to update her - she basically told me what I thought she would, that it could mean the baby will come, or I could go all the way to May 19.
> 
> I tried to ask like in her experience how does this normally go for people, but she pretty much said it’s really different for everyone so there’s no way to know. Thankfully she said if baby wants to come she’s close enough to full term that she should be fine even if she’s born very soon.
> 
> Anyways, trying to stay off my feet - guess that’s all I can do :shrug: I didn’t go through this with my boys. With them I had no preterm labour signs, I went to 38/39 weeks and my water broke both times. So this is a new experience and I’m not used to watching for labour signs. I am hoping she’ll stay put just because we have so much we want to do around the house before she comes, but I am starting to wonder if I’ll make it to 39 weeks with all this commotion going on in my body :wacko:

Oh wow Sander!! Your body seems to be gearing up to delivering your little lady slightly early. Try and rest up like you say, but I guess if she makes her mind up she's coming there's not a great deal you can do. Fingers crossed she stays put a little longer for you so you can get the house a bit more ready. Hope you are ok.
So exciting xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

Oh Sander, I hope she stays put and you are able to rest! It must me scary with all this going on! I don't have any experience with looking for labor signs either, I was induced with all of mine. I have always wondered what it would be like for my body to start the process on its own.


----------



## MrsT116

crazy4baby09 said:


> Oh Sander, I hope she stays put and you are able to rest! It must me scary with all this going on! I don't have any experience with looking for labor signs either, I was induced with all of mine. I have always wondered what it would be like for my body to start the process on its own.

Same, induced both times. I'd love to go into spontaneous labour this time. As long as baby has shifted from transverse position :wacko:


----------



## crazy4baby09

MrsT116 said:


> Same, induced both times. I'd love to go into spontaneous labour this time. As long as baby has shifted from transverse position :wacko:

Sadly I probably won't get this experience since they are already going to induce me at 39weeks. My body typically likes to hold onto my babies. I have an OB appt today and I am hoping they will check my cervix to see if I'm dilating at all yet. I am hoping that this induction will go a little quicker than my last 3.


----------



## Bloblo

I'm the queen of looking for labour signs and going crazy waiting for babies to make their appearance. Both mine were late and I spent many an hour trying to induce labour naturally (bouncing on birth balls, eating curry, chugging water, walking in parks, walking in the street, walking with one foot on the pavement and one foot in the street etc...) :haha:
It's actually crazy how similar both my labours were and I can't even imagine this one being any different...


----------



## crazy4baby09

37 weeks 3 days


----------



## Bloblo

Beautiful bump :cloud9:


----------



## Bloblo

I haven't been very active on here, don't get much time to type things out with running after 2 toddlers and trying to start a new business...

But I finally bought something for the baby, so I guess my nesting has started. She now has 3 new pairs of pj's and a small pack of size 0 diapers plus a bit larger pack of size 1s. I still need to buy pp supplies for myself and new bottles (my previous 2 used Dr Browns and they are just too much effort to wash, so Im gonna try sth with less parts). I think that is all I need apart from maybe some new towels and a few pacifiers.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Sander 
They told me to just call them and go in to monitored. I was up and down that hospital like a yo yo lol. I lost my whole plug at 34 weeks had blood to but still made it to my induction date. Hope she stays put love untill ure section. Do u feel sad this pregnancy is coming to a end? I felt a bit sad when I got toward the end and when I was just 3 weeks pp I was missing being pregnant. Felt silly missing being pregnant when I had a beautiful new born baby. Lol. 

I definitely feel ready to be pregnant again now. Hopefully I falll with my rainbow soon and praying she/he will stick and be a take home rainbow. 
I Keep seeing stuff to do with twins. It’s like everywhere. Scrolling through Facebook or instagram. And even when scrolling through YouTube, I keep seeing twins or pregnant with twins or finding out it’s twins. 
Is God trying to tell me something lol? Will we have twins next lmao. My dh would freek:rofl:


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> @Sander
> They told me to just call them and go in to monitored. I was up and down that hospital like a yo yo lol. I lost my whole plug at 34 weeks had blood to but still made it to my induction date. Hope she stays put love untill ure section. Do u feel sad this pregnancy is coming to a end? I felt a bit sad when I got toward the end and when I was just 3 weeks pp I was missing being pregnant. Felt silly missing being pregnant when I had a beautiful new born baby. Lol.
> 
> I definitely feel ready to be pregnant again now. Hopefully I falll with my rainbow soon and praying she/he will stick and be a take home rainbow.
> I Keep seeing stuff to do with twins. It’s like everywhere. Scrolling through Facebook or instagram. And even when scrolling through YouTube, I keep seeing twins or pregnant with twins or finding out it’s twins.
> Is God trying to tell me something lol? Will we have twins next lmao. My dh would freek:rofl:

It’s bittersweet for sure. I kept telling myself too that if I could just push through April then I would take May off and relax/enjoy my last few weeks of pregnancy. So it’s like my body is spiting me - lol. Things have calmed down the past couple days though, I’ve been really trying to be good about not moving around too much and that seems to have helped. 

I hope you get your bfp soon! Multiples are more common the older you are so that would be a super cool surprise :)


----------



## Sander

Aw lovely bump crazy!

bloblo - we use Philips Avent bottles and stick them in the dishwasher, lol. They worked well for our kids. 

I swear this baby wants to kill me. I’m back to vomiting/contracting again. I wouldn’t even care about contractions but the nausea/vomiting is the worst. I didn’t have it this bad even in the first tri! Usually other than physical discomfort the last few weeks are pretty straightforward - I’m gaining a whole new appreciation for that ‘just get it out’ feeling :rofl:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Haha my husband would absolutely freak out So much lol. there are twins in my family 2 sets and also his family also 2 sets. 
Hoping will just fall with one tho because they wouldn’t want me having a section as I requested one with Tommy if u remember and was denied. 
Where I’ve had a transplant I would be at extra high risk of bleeding out on the operating table. Ain’t no way I could push 2 babies out so hopefully will just be one. 

Mannnn I’m so sorry ure feeling so unwell. Ure so close to the finishing line now love I really hope this sickness buggers off. 
If u ever want to chat privately u can always pm me on instagram. Thinking of you.


----------



## Sander

Suggerhoney said:


> Haha my husband would absolutely freak out So much lol. there are twins in my family 2 sets and also his family also 2 sets.
> Hoping will just fall with one tho because they wouldn’t want me having a section as I requested one with Tommy if u remember and was denied.
> Where I’ve had a transplant I would be at extra high risk of bleeding out on the operating table. Ain’t no way I could push 2 babies out so hopefully will just be one.
> 
> Mannnn I’m so sorry ure feeling so unwell. Ure so close to the finishing line now love I really hope this sickness buggers off.
> If u ever want to chat privately u can always pm me on instagram. Thinking of you.

Thanks Sugger xx I ended up back in L&D that night because my contractions came back 2 minutes apart. The nurse didn’t believe me when I went in, then she hooked the NST up and was like - oh I better call the doctor :roll:

Anyways. They think it was maybe a bladder infection - they gave me some antibiotics to take home, I haven’t started them yet but I actually feel so much better now. That period between last Sunday and Thursday I was feeling super unwell and I kept feeling like I was going to go into labour. Like every time I stood up it felt like my water was going to just burst and the baby would come LOL. Since Friday though I feel completely back to normal. So I dunno if it was a weird bug, or my body was trying to go into labour and gave up? I dunno, I’m just glad to be feeling better!


----------



## Bloblo

Sander said:


> Thanks Sugger xx I ended up back in L&D that night because my contractions came back 2 minutes apart. The nurse didn’t believe me when I went in, then she hooked the NST up and was like - oh I better call the doctor :roll:
> 
> Anyways. They think it was maybe a bladder infection - they gave me some antibiotics to take home, I haven’t started them yet but I actually feel so much better now. That period between last Sunday and Thursday I was feeling super unwell and I kept feeling like I was going to go into labour. Like every time I stood up it felt like my water was going to just burst and the baby would come LOL. Since Friday though I feel completely back to normal. So I dunno if it was a weird bug, or my body was trying to go into labour and gave up? I dunno, I’m just glad to be feeling better!

So glad to read this! Hope the feeling good continues now and fingers crossed you make it to full term :hugs:


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sander said:


> Thanks Sugger xx I ended up back in L&D that night because my contractions came back 2 minutes apart. The nurse didn’t believe me when I went in, then she hooked the NST up and was like - oh I better call the doctor :roll:
> 
> Anyways. They think it was maybe a bladder infection - they gave me some antibiotics to take home, I haven’t started them yet but I actually feel so much better now. That period between last Sunday and Thursday I was feeling super unwell and I kept feeling like I was going to go into labour. Like every time I stood up it felt like my water was going to just burst and the baby would come LOL. Since Friday though I feel completely back to normal. So I dunno if it was a weird bug, or my body was trying to go into labour and gave up? I dunno, I’m just glad to be feeling better!

So glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Thanks Sugger xx I ended up back in L&D that night because my contractions came back 2 minutes apart. The nurse didn’t believe me when I went in, then she hooked the NST up and was like - oh I better call the doctor :roll:
> 
> Anyways. They think it was maybe a bladder infection - they gave me some antibiotics to take home, I haven’t started them yet but I actually feel so much better now. That period between last Sunday and Thursday I was feeling super unwell and I kept feeling like I was going to go into labour. Like every time I stood up it felt like my water was going to just burst and the baby would come LOL. Since Friday though I feel completely back to normal. So I dunno if it was a weird bug, or my body was trying to go into labour and gave up? I dunno, I’m just glad to be feeling better!


Oh goodness. I’m wondering if u have been having pre dominal labour like I had with Tommy. They thought he was coming at 36 weeks because I was on the machine just for a check up and started contracting. Then they wouldn’t let me go home and sent me to labour and delivery and my contractions got too 2 mins apart and were so painful. they went on all afternoon and all night then at about 8am they fizzled out. The poor midwife that was looking after me the late afternoon b4. Came back on shift that morning and cudnt believe I hadn’t had the baby. 
she was like I really thought u was gonna have that baby in the night with those contractions. But it all fizzled out. I hope that’s it for you now and no more contractions and u get to full term. Not long now love. I’m totally Stalking this group now. Not sure what happened to the April due date. Can’t see one. So gonna be stalking here heheh


----------



## Sander

How has everyone been doing? :)

It’s gotten pretty quiet in here - everyone must be preparing for babies ;)


----------



## crazy4baby09

I just had my last nst and OB appt before my induction on Monday. Baby girl looked good on the nst, my b/p is good. The OB checked my cervix and said it's soft and I'm dilated 2 cm on the outside and 1 cm on the inside. I'm thankful there is some progress since last week. I am still trying to get the last few things situated like pack my other kids bags for when they go to my sister's house. We are planning to let her use my husband's van since she only has cars but it started acting up so we need to remedy the issue in the next few days so will be checking the spark plugs and coil pack because its one of those 2 things we are sure. I have been dealing with a lot of emotions for the past week or so. It's really starting to hit me hard that my mom is not here. She always helped me calm any anxieties I had leading up to my other labors. I have been talking through things with my husband about me needing him to do his best to distract me from my grief during labor so I can focus on the task at hand. Also talked with my sister about me maybe facetiming her while I'm having my induction so I can see the kids too. I'm just having a hard time, but I am so excited to meet this new little bundle!


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Edd: 5th May - team pink 

thanks x


----------



## Sander

Ah Monday crazy! You’re going to have our first baby! That’s super exciting. I’m sorry you’re going through so many difficult emotions having lost your mom :hugs: Hopefully your family can help you during the next few days and beyond. I’m also sorry your car is acting up - that’s the worst timing #-o

Hi lilgem :) Not much longer now!

My results came back as a for sure UTI (I had them recheck it before starting more antibiotics), so I’m treating it now even though I hate the idea of more antibiotics during this pregnancy ](*,) I think our whole vacant land thing is falling through too - it’s good because it means we won’t need to go through listing the house next week, but it sucks cause now we don’t have plans to move and we’re going to have 6 people in a 2 bedroom house :shock: 

We’re pretty much done the Reno’s we were working on to get ready to sell though, and this is stuff we’ve wanted to do for years (DH built barn doors for our closet because we haven’t had closet doors since 2019 \\:D/). So that’s been a good thing :haha:

Now we’re just hunkering down waiting for baby girl to come! I don’t even really have a preference if she comes early or waits until my section date. It would probably be better for my waistline if she came early because I’m in that 9 months pregnant, must eat everything stage :rofl:


----------



## MrsT116

crazy4baby09 said:


> I just had my last nst and OB appt before my induction on Monday. Baby girl looked good on the nst, my b/p is good. The OB checked my cervix and said it's soft and I'm dilated 2 cm on the outside and 1 cm on the inside. I'm thankful there is some progress since last week. I am still trying to get the last few things situated like pack my other kids bags for when they go to my sister's house. We are planning to let her use my husband's van since she only has cars but it started acting up so we need to remedy the issue in the next few days so will be checking the spark plugs and coil pack because its one of those 2 things we are sure. I have been dealing with a lot of emotions for the past week or so. It's really starting to hit me hard that my mom is not here. She always helped me calm any anxieties I had leading up to my other labors. I have been talking through things with my husband about me needing him to do his best to distract me from my grief during labor so I can focus on the task at hand. Also talked with my sister about me maybe facetiming her while I'm having my induction so I can see the kids too. I'm just having a hard time, but I am so excited to meet this new little bundle!

Aww crazy, must be a real mix of emotions at the moment for you :hugs:is your hubby quite good at the distraction stuff and picking up on when you need emotional support?
Super exciting that your beautiful bundle will be here in 4 days time!!! Wow! Best of luck for your section, hope all goes smoothly and you're soon back home all together as a family :cloud9:


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> Ah Monday crazy! You’re going to have our first baby! That’s super exciting. I’m sorry you’re going through so many difficult emotions having lost your mom :hugs: Hopefully your family can help you during the next few days and beyond. I’m also sorry your car is acting up - that’s the worst timing #-o
> 
> Hi lilgem :) Not much longer now!
> 
> My results came back as a for sure UTI (I had them recheck it before starting more antibiotics), so I’m treating it now even though I hate the idea of more antibiotics during this pregnancy ](*,) I think our whole vacant land thing is falling through too - it’s good because it means we won’t need to go through listing the house next week, but it sucks cause now we don’t have plans to move and we’re going to have 6 people in a 2 bedroom house :shock:
> 
> We’re pretty much done the Reno’s we were working on to get ready to sell though, and this is stuff we’ve wanted to do for years (DH built barn doors for our closet because we haven’t had closet doors since 2019 \\:D/). So that’s been a good thing :haha:
> 
> Now we’re just hunkering down waiting for baby girl to come! I don’t even really have a preference if she comes early or waits until my section date. It would probably be better for my waistline if she came early because I’m in that 9 months pregnant, must eat everything stage :rofl:

Remind me what date your section is again Sander? 
I'm already at the eat anything I can get my hands on stage. I just feel hungry all the time :haha:

Aww that's a shame about the land sale! You know what, it won't be ideal but you'll make it work and I bet the kids will have so many fond memories from their little years, being so close. 
Hope the vomiting has all settled now for you. 

I've got midwife appointment tomorrow, hoping she's going to say baby has moved from transverse to head down, but we'll see!


----------



## Sander

MrsT116 said:


> Remind me what date your section is again Sander?
> I'm already at the eat anything I can get my hands on stage. I just feel hungry all the time :haha:
> 
> Aww that's a shame about the land sale! You know what, it won't be ideal but you'll make it work and I bet the kids will have so many fond memories from their little years, being so close.
> Hope the vomiting has all settled now for you.
> 
> I've got midwife appointment tomorrow, hoping she's going to say baby has moved from transverse to head down, but we'll see!

My date is May 19! 

Yeah the kids like sharing a room for now - DH and I watched that King Richard movie and he had all 5 of his kids in one bedroom, I was like see we can just do that :rofl:

The nausea is coming and going - I’m just hoping it doesn’t trigger labour :wacko:

I hope baby cooperates for you!! I’m sure they’ll go head down, my kids were always still in weird positions until like 34/35 weeks.


----------



## Babybump87

Oh wow Sander sounds like you’ve had a rough ride the last few days/weeks I hope things settle down for you and baby doesn’t arrive too soon !

Good luck for your section Crazy !! Cannot believe the first baby will be born after all these months !

@Bloblo , We are using MAM bottles again , DS didn’t like Dr Browns but DDs did, they are a hassle to wash with the blue tube ! . Hopefully new baby won’t have any issues with the MAM bottles . DD2 and DS both had a milk allergy, which they have now outgrew . Wondering if the new baby will have the same allergy . Least I won’t have any issues with the GP like I did with DD2 given the family history now !


It’s been a crazy few weeks here ! The children where off for 2 weeks school holidays so I was exhausted ! Managed to get all the baby things from the attack/loft . Didn’t realise how much we had some of the outfits barely worn by DS . Managed to get all that washed and all the bedding . Just the play gym and rocking chair covers to wash now. .So weird seeing newborn clothes hanging up in the wardrobe again .

I’ve been getting really strong BH and painful twinges to the point I have to stop for a minute to let it pass . Hoping this is a good sign ! He’s a very active baby that’s for sure !

I’ve started on my hospital bag too .

I still need to find/order our new travel system . The one I originally wanted DH thinks it won’t fit in the boot of our new car (the car we are yet to buy ! That story is for another time haha!) .

Got my consultant appointment via telephone tomorrow , don’t like doing these appointments over the phone but I assume it’s still down to covid. So we will see what he has to say !


----------



## crazy4baby09

My husband was able to fix the van thankfully so that is a huge weight off my shoulders. I am really hoping my labor won't be too long but judging by my other 3 it probably won't be short. It's so exciting that we are all so close to meeting our babies!


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> My husband was able to fix the van thankfully so that is a huge weight off my shoulders. I am really hoping my labor won't be too long but judging by my other 3 it probably won't be short. It's so exciting that we are all so close to meeting our babies!

That’s such a relief for you !

DD1 was born after 17 hours and forceps at 9 days over
DD2 was 32 minutes at 5 days earlier
DS was 3 1/2 hours at 6 days
So I’ve no idea what to expect for this one until my
Telephone call shortly ! Eek so exciting !!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> That’s such a relief for you !
> 
> DD1 was born after 17 hours and forceps at 9 days over
> DD2 was 32 minutes at 5 days earlier
> DS was 3 1/2 hours at 6 days
> So I’ve no idea what to expect for this one until my
> Telephone call shortly ! Eek so exciting !!

DS was 20 1/2 hrs @ 39+8, DD1 was 28 1/2 hrs @ 40+3, DD2 was 21 [email protected] 39wks. All of my labors were inductions.


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> DS was 20 1/2 hrs @ 39+8, DD1 was 28 1/2 hrs @ 40+3, DD2 was 21 [email protected] 39wks. All of my labors were inductions.

It’s crazy how each labour differs !


----------



## Babybump87

So I’ve got a growth scan on Thursday and an appointment afterwards with a consultant to book an induction for 38 weeks ! 

Busy week for me next week with appointments! 

Crazy to now think this is my last 2 1/2 weeks pregnant !


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> So I’ve got a growth scan on Thursday and an appointment afterwards with a consultant to book an induction for 38 weeks !
> 
> Busy week for me next week with appointments!
> 
> Crazy to now think this is my last 2 1/2 weeks pregnant !

Eeeee exciting!!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

8 weeks left until my due date! Baby has been moving a lot still. Currently dealing with my second herpes outbreak. Hopefully I won’t get another one anytime soon. If I have one during labor that’s a automatic C-section. My labors happen so fast I’m scared if that happens there won’t be enough time.


----------



## MrsT116

Good luck for your section tomorrow Crazy!! Hope all goes well, can't wait to hear your news that your little one has arrived. 

Yoshi that sucks about the herpes. Fingers crossed it resolves in plenty of time for you x


----------



## Sander

Hope everything goes well tomorrow crazy! Exciting to have babies coming!

Sorry about the herpes Yoshi :( 

Yay for your induction BabyBump! Excited for you :)

We have a crazytown plan to list our house on Thursday regardless of the land sale :wacko: So hopefully the baby doesn’t surprise us any sooner than that :rofl: She’s been busy kicking away and I’m officially waddling haha. Trying to soak it all up!


----------



## MrsT116

Hope all has gone well today Crazy, been thinking about you


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hope all is going well @crazy4baby09


----------



## Babybump87

Hope all is well @crazy4baby09 !

I bought baby’s pram today ! Ended up going for the Babylo Origin travel system in grey . I love it!
Cannot wait to set it up !

36 week midwife appointment tomorrow .


----------



## crazy4baby09

I went in for my induction and they placed a pill in my cervix to help it dilate and then started pitocin not long after. The labor was going well and progressing at a good speed. Then when I hit 6cm dilated baby flipped breach. Within 20 minutes of them finding out I was taken into the OR and within 45 minutes she was here weighing 7lbs 7oz and she is 20 inches long. We are still in the hospital and should be release in a day or 2.


----------



## MrsT116

crazy4baby09 said:


> I went in for my induction and they placed a pill in my cervix to help it dilate and then started pitocin not long after. The labor was going well and progressing at a good speed. Then when I hit 6cm dilated baby flipped breach. Within 20 minutes of them finding out I was taken into the OR and within 45 minutes she was here weighing 7lbs 7oz and she is 20 inches long. We are still in the hospital and should be release in a day or 2.

Aaahhhhh she's here, congratulations! Hope you are both doing well :cloud9:


----------



## Rach87

Congrats @crazy4baby09 

@Sander so sorry its been such a rough go lately! Praying for you mama. Cant wait to see baby girls sweet face!

stalking for these May & June bebes!!


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> I went in for my induction and they placed a pill in my cervix to help it dilate and then started pitocin not long after. The labor was going well and progressing at a good speed. Then when I hit 6cm dilated baby flipped breach. Within 20 minutes of them finding out I was taken into the OR and within 45 minutes she was here weighing 7lbs 7oz and she is 20 inches long. We are still in the hospital and should be release in a day or 2.

Wow what a turn of events ! Glad she arrived safely and your both doing well ! 
Congratulations ! x


----------



## Babybump87

Been to the midwife today ! Baby was happy and active measuring 38 weeks .

She said she could only feel his shoulders and none of the head! This explains the pains and back ache I’ve been getting ! Keep an eye out for any signs of labour . None of my other babies were fully engaged at this stage ! Earliest was DS fully engaged at 38 +2 days and I was 2cm with him when the midwife did the sweep , he still went over 6 days :shock:](*,)

I’ve got my growth scan tomorrow so we will see how he looks on that !


----------



## Suggerhoney

@crazy4baby09 
Awwww congratulations love. Hope you have a speedy recovery, 

was just looking at photos of my youngest when he was 6lb 5oz and he looks so tiny, I miss him being so tiny. He is 8 months old now and it’s flown.


----------



## Sander

Congrats crazy!! What a crazy birth story, hope you have a smooth recovery :hugs:

Thanks Rach! It’s been absolutely nuts around here for the past month, lol. I think things are finally going to calm down a bit now. 

I’m just waiting at my 38 week appointment. Got my section forms, I’ll have the first one at 8am (if baby holds on to the 19th haha). Last time I got pushed to like 2:30 so who knows. 

The photographer is taking pictures of our house right now and it’ll go on the market tomorrow. So crazy! Hoping to have it all lined up before the baby comes, one way or another. 

Hope everyone is doing well and can’t wait to see baby pictures soon!!


----------



## Sammyrose334

@crazy4baby09 congrats! 

Hope all is well with you ladies! Had my 36 week appointment, cervix is still closed and not dilated at all. He is head down, hopefully stays that way! They had me go to the hospital for an ultrasound on my legs since they were hurting. They wanted to rule out blood clots, thankfully all is good! Other than that I’ve just been getting his room together and impatiently waiting for him to arrive!


----------



## Babybump87

Lovely bump pic @Sammyrose334 ! Glad your appointment went well and you don’t have a blood clot . 

Went for my growth scan and consultant appointment today . Baby is for sure a boy ! Couldn’t see his little face because of his position . His estimated weight is on the 95th centile. 

Having a sweep next week to help make my cervix more favourable and induction is booked for the 15th !! So crazy !!


----------



## Sammyrose334

My group b strep has come back positive, have any of you ladies dealt with this before?


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sammyrose334 said:


> My group b strep has come back positive, have any of you ladies dealt with this before?

 I was group B positive with my first 3. They gave me IV antibiotics during labor and everything turned out fine.


----------



## Sammyrose334

crazy4baby09 said:


> I was group B positive with my first 3. They gave me IV antibiotics during labor and everything turned out fine.

Nice to hear, thank you. I was stressing over it!


----------



## Sander

I’m strep B positive this time too, I was with my last son also. Like crazy said, they’ll just give you IV antibiotics. I read a statistic the other day that said 25% of pregnant women are strep B positive, so it’s super common. I guess the bacteria comes and goes in the body all the time, so it just depends on if you happen to be positive right before delivery.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> I’m strep B positive this time too, I was with my last son also. Like crazy said, they’ll just give you IV antibiotics. I read a statistic the other day that said 25% of pregnant women are strep B positive, so it’s super common. I guess the bacteria comes and goes in the body all the time, so it just depends on if you happen to be positive right before delivery.

Thank you! Feeling better knowing I’m not the only one. Appreciate you ladies!


----------



## MrsT116

In the uk they don't routinely screen for strep B, which I personally think is shocking! You have to ask for it to be done. 
Cute bump Sammy! 
It's so exciting so many are so close to meeting your little ones :cloud9: another 8 weeks for me :brat:


----------



## BabyBrain80

I tested positive with Group B Strep with DS2. I was supposed to get antibiotics iv in labour and you need it a few hours before birth....4 hours maybe?? Can't quite remember. 
Well, my labour was mega fast and he was nearly born on the kitchen floor! We had to call an ambulance and just made it to the hospital ( we live like 10mins away) Anyway, since I never got the antibiotics they ran some tests on him a few hours after birth and gave the baby the antibiotics. We had to stay in for a few days while he was taken away every morning at 8am and evening at 8pm for IV antibiotics. 3 days later his results were back and he did indeed test positive too but thankfully he had been give treatment and all was OK. 

I will be tested again in a few weeks to see if I'm carrying it still/again. 

It's nothing to worry about because you know you have it and will be treated. It worries me that it's not routine here.


----------



## Sammyrose334

BabyBrain80 said:


> I tested positive with Group B Strep with DS2. I was supposed to get antibiotics iv in labour and you need it a few hours before birth....4 hours maybe?? Can't quite remember.
> Well, my labour was mega fast and he was nearly born on the kitchen floor! We had to call an ambulance and just made it to the hospital ( we live like 10mins away) Anyway, since I never got the antibiotics they ran some tests on him a few hours after birth and gave the baby the antibiotics. We had to stay in for a few days while he was taken away every morning at 8am and evening at 8pm for IV antibiotics. 3 days later his results were back and he did indeed test positive too but thankfully he had been give treatment and all was OK.
> 
> I will be tested again in a few weeks to see if I'm carrying it still/again.
> 
> It's nothing to worry about because you know you have it and will be treated. It worries me that it's not routine here.

I wasn’t expecting this to be so common! Thank you for sharing your story. I’m glad he is okay! That’s crazy that it isn’t routine there when it could cause harm to your baby!


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> In the uk they don't routinely screen for strep B, which I personally think is shocking! You have to ask for it to be done.
> Cute bump Sammy!
> It's so exciting so many are so close to meeting your little ones :cloud9: another 8 weeks for me :brat:

I totally agree ! Why can’t they screen for it at the 36 week appointment !


----------



## Dream143r

This is reassuring to hear. I'm doing my strep b test tomorrow. I was negative with my first so never really knew what it was. Seems like nothing to worry about as long as you know it's there.

It's my last week in the office! Yippee!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Totally stalking for babies. Good luck ladies. Can’t believe it’s your time already. Its flown, so hot here in the uk and gonna get hotter hope u ladies are managing ok In the heat.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

The weather was has been super nice here. The only problem with it is it’s been making get overheating because pregnancy. I have my next ob appointment on Wednesday. Should be scheduling another ultrasound at that time as that wanted me to have one in third trimester.


----------



## Dream143r

I woke up in the middle of the night topless last night. My husband swears he has nothing to do with it (I leaning towards believing him) but I have ZERO recollection of taking off my clothes and throwing them to the side last night. I am HOT all the time though, especially at night. Just weird I don't remember doing it LOL


----------



## Babybump87

Dream143r said:


> This is reassuring to hear. I'm doing my strep b test tomorrow. I was negative with my first so never really knew what it was. Seems like nothing to worry about as long as you know it's there.
> 
> It's my last week in the office! Yippee!!

Yayy for the last week at the office !!


----------



## MrsT116

Dream143r said:


> I woke up in the middle of the night topless last night. My husband swears he has nothing to do with it (I leaning towards believing him) but I have ZERO recollection of taking off my clothes and throwing them to the side last night. I am HOT all the time though, especially at night. Just weird I don't remember doing it LOL

Hahaha this made me laugh :haha: I get so hot during the night as well, hubby hates it as I insist on having the window wide open all night


----------



## YoshiPikachu

33 weeks and 2 days pregnant:)


----------



## Babybump87

Oh thank god I thought it was just me that was roasting !!

@Dream143r :haha: . Your poor DH you must have been in a deep sleep !


Been for my midwife appointment im nearly 2cm dilated , she can feel the waters bulging and the baby’s head . Did the sweep very well !! Fingers crossed but I’m not holding my breath !

Induction booked for Sunday !


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> Oh thank god I thought it was just me that was roasting !!
> 
> @Dream143r :haha: . Your poor DH you must have been in a deep sleep !
> 
> 
> Been for my midwife appointment in nearly 2cm dilated , she can feel the waters bulging and the baby’s head . Did the sweep very well !! Fingers crossed but I’m not holding my breath !
> 
> Induction booked for Sunday !

 So exciting that you will meet your baby soon!!


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> So exciting that you will meet your baby soon!!

I hope so I am getting quite bad pains when walking so I am trying to get on with my usual tasks . He’s been very active since !


----------



## Sammyrose334

Aww congrats @Babybump87 !! That’s exciting.

Had my 37 week check up today. Baby is still head down & I am 3cm dilated. She mentioned possibly inducing me at 39 weeks, they won’t do any earlier than that. She said we will check next appointment if I make it another week without him coming! I’ve been having period cramping the last few days, she said that explains it. :) I’m so excited.


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Aww congrats @Babybump87 !! That’s exciting.
> 
> Had my 37 week check up today. Baby is still head down & I am 3cm dilated. She mentioned possibly inducing me at 39 weeks, they won’t do any earlier than that. She said we will check next appointment if I make it another week without him coming! I’ve been having period cramping the last few days, she said that explains it. :) I’m so excited.

How exciting for you too !!! I hope he makes an appearance for you soon! 

I’m still getting cramping but not developed into anything more , I literally feel like my stomach is going to pop :haha:


----------



## Sander

Look who decided to join us 2 weeks early :haha:


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> Look who decided to join us 2 weeks early :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1108461

Oh my goodness, congratulations!!! How are you both? What happened?? Xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Look who decided to join us 2 weeks early :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1108461


Oh my gosh congratulations hon. Did u get a section in time. What a lovely early surprise. She’s perfect looks a good size. So happy for you.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> Look who decided to join us 2 weeks early :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1108461

Omgosh so adorable! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sander

Yeah so I woke up this morning sick and puking again - so I instantly thought I’m going to get contractions. Then the pain started and I was starting to have contractions so we went in to the hospital. At first I wasn’t dilating at all and because they’re understaffed they weren’t going to deliver her today, but we decided to wait and see what happened because the contractions weren’t stopping - and next time they checked me I was 2cm (from a fingertip), so they said well because your cervix is changing we’ll do it. 

Then baby went tachycardic and her heart rate was up over 200, so they rushed us in immediately. Thankfully her heart rate came back down that it didn’t become a true emergency, and she was born safely at 2pm! They also tied my tubes and said no way my uterus could support another pregnancy. They actually called people over to show them how thin it was :shock:

I was glad that’s how it went though. We knew we were done with kids, but I’m happy there was a good medical reason to tie my tubes. Then I won’t struggle with ‘what if’ thoughts :haha:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Sander said:


> Yeah so I woke up this morning sick and puking again - so I instantly thought I’m going to get contractions. Then the pain started and I was starting to have contractions so we went in to the hospital. At first I wasn’t dilating at all and because they’re understaffed they weren’t going to deliver her today, but we decided to wait and see what happened because the contractions weren’t stopping - and next time they checked me I was 2cm (from a fingertip), so they said well because your cervix is changing we’ll do it.
> 
> Then baby went tachycardic and her heart rate was up over 200, so they rushed us in immediately. Thankfully her heart rate came back down that it didn’t become a true emergency, and she was born safely at 2pm! They also tied my tubes and said no way my uterus could support another pregnancy. They actually called people over to show them how thin it was :shock:
> 
> I was glad that’s how it went though. We knew we were done with kids, but I’m happy there was a good medical reason to tie my tubes. Then I won’t struggle with ‘what if’ thoughts :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1108462
> View attachment 1108463

Congratulations!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> Yeah so I woke up this morning sick and puking again - so I instantly thought I’m going to get contractions. Then the pain started and I was starting to have contractions so we went in to the hospital. At first I wasn’t dilating at all and because they’re understaffed they weren’t going to deliver her today, but we decided to wait and see what happened because the contractions weren’t stopping - and next time they checked me I was 2cm (from a fingertip), so they said well because your cervix is changing we’ll do it.
> 
> Then baby went tachycardic and her heart rate was up over 200, so they rushed us in immediately. Thankfully her heart rate came back down that it didn’t become a true emergency, and she was born safely at 2pm! They also tied my tubes and said no way my uterus could support another pregnancy. They actually called people over to show them how thin it was :shock:
> 
> I was glad that’s how it went though. We knew we were done with kids, but I’m happy there was a good medical reason to tie my tubes. Then I won’t struggle with ‘what if’ thoughts :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1108462
> View attachment 1108463

She is beautiful! Glad everything calmed down and she was born safe! <3


----------



## crazy4baby09

So beautiful!! Congratulations Sander!!


----------



## Bloblo

Omg, what a beautiful girl! Congratulations <3


----------



## MrsT116

Wow, bless you sounds like a bit of a rollercoaster day! Absolutely love her name, Charlotte is on our list too if we have a girl. She's gorgeous, congratulations again xxx


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Look who decided to join us 2 weeks early :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1108461

Aww wow amazing !!! Congratulations ! Hope your both doing well . Beautiful !! Xx


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Yeah so I woke up this morning sick and puking again - so I instantly thought I’m going to get contractions. Then the pain started and I was starting to have contractions so we went in to the hospital. At first I wasn’t dilating at all and because they’re understaffed they weren’t going to deliver her today, but we decided to wait and see what happened because the contractions weren’t stopping - and next time they checked me I was 2cm (from a fingertip), so they said well because your cervix is changing we’ll do it.
> 
> Then baby went tachycardic and her heart rate was up over 200, so they rushed us in immediately. Thankfully her heart rate came back down that it didn’t become a true emergency, and she was born safely at 2pm! They also tied my tubes and said no way my uterus could support another pregnancy. They actually called people over to show them how thin it was :shock:
> 
> I was glad that’s how it went though. We knew we were done with kids, but I’m happy there was a good medical reason to tie my tubes. Then I won’t struggle with ‘what if’ thoughts :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1108462
> View attachment 1108463

Oh she’s just perfect !!! Beautiful name too ! 

Crazy labour for you but glad your both doing well ! You look amazing too . Enjoy every minute I bet the boys can’t wait to have all the cuddles too .


----------



## Sammyrose334

Hey, ladies… is spotting and passing little pieces of tissue normal after cervical exam & sex? I didn’t bleed at my 36 week cervical check but this one I am spotting and every time I go pee I am passing little chunks of tissue?? Also had sex and passed mucus like discharge when I wiped and still those little chunks of tissue? Thank you.


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Hey, ladies… is spotting and passing little pieces of tissue normal after cervical exam & sex? I didn’t bleed at my 36 week cervical check but this one I am spotting and every time I go pee I am passing little chunks of tissue?? Also had sex and passed mucus like discharge when I wiped and still those little chunks of tissue? Thank you.

I think it can be normal to have those but maybe check with your midwife to be sure ! .


----------



## Babybump87

I woke up at 5am with period type cramps, which have started to go into my back sometimes they are strong other times not , I’ve also lost a bit of mucus plug . 

I hope this is the start of things for me to avoid the induction on Sunday !


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> I woke up at 5am with period type cramps, which have started to go into my back sometimes they are strong other times not , I’ve also lost a bit of mucus plug .
> 
> I hope this is the start of things for me to avoid the induction on Sunday !

Good luck! I hope this is the start for you!


----------



## MrsT116

Sammyrose334 said:


> Hey, ladies… is spotting and passing little pieces of tissue normal after cervical exam & sex? I didn’t bleed at my 36 week cervical check but this one I am spotting and every time I go pee I am passing little chunks of tissue?? Also had sex and passed mucus like discharge when I wiped and still those little chunks of tissue? Thank you.

Sounds like your plug Sammy!! Exciting!


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> I woke up at 5am with period type cramps, which have started to go into my back sometimes they are strong other times not , I’ve also lost a bit of mucus plug .
> 
> I hope this is the start of things for me to avoid the induction on Sunday !

Fingers crossed things are starting naturally! How are you doing now?


----------



## Sammyrose334

I think it is pieces of my mucus plug now when I go pee and wipe I am definitely having stringy mucus come out!


----------



## MrsT116

Sammyrose334 said:


> I think it is pieces of my mucus plug now when I go pee and wipe I am definitely having stringy mucus come out!

Wow, exciting!! Any other signs?


----------



## Babybump87

Still the same for me ! I’m getting exactly what you are @Sammyrose334 !

Today will hopefully be the last day I am pregnant , induction is booked for 8am . Such a. Weird feeling knowing my baby will be born tomorrow or Monday!

We still cannot agree on a first or middle name for baby boy either ! We have a short list but nothing is grabbing me haha . DD1 and DS have names starting with J so this kinda of puts me off another J name but so far we have -

- Luke
-Lucca / Luca
Joshua - everyone seems to love Joshua but I’m
Just not feeling it!
-Matthew
- Cody

We have planned a nice park day with the children today and the sun has come out which is perfect!

How is everyone else doing ?! x


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> Still the same for me ! I’m getting exactly what you are @Sammyrose334 !
> 
> Today will hopefully be the last day I am pregnant , induction is booked for 8am . Such a. Weird feeling knowing my baby will be born tomorrow or Monday!
> 
> We still cannot agree on a first or middle name for baby boy either ! We have a short list but nothing is grabbing me haha . DD1 and DS have names starting with J so this kinda of puts me off another J name but so far we have -
> 
> - Luke
> -Lucca / Luca
> Joshua - everyone seems to love Joshua but I’m
> Just not feeling it!
> -Matthew
> - Cody
> 
> We have planned a nice park day with the children today and the sun has come out which is perfect!
> 
> How is everyone else doing ?! x

So exciting that you are being induced tomorrow! I hope you have a great family day today!


----------



## Sammyrose334

@Babybump87 definitely exciting that he will be here for you very soon!!

I’m still having mucus come out when I go pee and wipe. I just lost a decent size string of mucus! I’m also having period cramps and feeling very nauseous.


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> So exciting that you are being induced tomorrow! I hope you have a great family day today!

Thank you we had a lovely day !! xx


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> @Babybump87 definitely exciting that he will be here for you very soon!!
> 
> I’m still having mucus come out when I go pee and wipe. I just lost a decent size string of mucus! I’m also having period cramps and feeling very nauseous.

Ohhh this sounds promising for you !! x


----------



## Sammyrose334

Babybump87 said:


> Ohhh this sounds promising for you !! x

I keep thinking that but then nothing happens! Haha.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Having lots of back pain and contractions that come and go but nothing that has been consistent enough to go to the hospital. Ugh!


----------



## MrsT116

Good luck for today babybump!!! Hope it all goes smoothly and quickly for you. Look forward to an update once bubs is here :cloud9:


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> Good luck for today babybump!!! Hope it all goes smoothly and quickly for you. Look forward to an update once bubs is here :cloud9:

Thank you !!


----------



## Babybump87

Just on way home from the hospital .
I’m 2cm and my cervix is soft ! Had the pessary placed and the monitor started picking up slight contractions ! Midwife is hopeful I will go into labour sometime today as I am very favourable . 

Going home now to rest up before going for a walk later on .


----------



## MrsT116

Eeeeeee exciting!!!


----------



## Bloblo

Good luck babybump! Sooooo exciting <3 :dance:


----------



## Sammyrose334

@Babybump87 so exciting! Can’t wait to see your little babe! Hope everything goes smoothly for you. <3


----------



## Babybump87

Been getting contractions for the last 2 hours or so , nothing too painful or close enough together yet ! 
I’m feeling like I am swollen down there , there’s so much pressure, actually wondering if it’s my waters , it’s more painful/ uncomfortable than the contractions . 
Going to put DS to bed shortly and see what happens


----------



## crazy4baby09

Good luck Babybump87, hopefully things will keep progressing for you!


----------



## crazy4baby09

A picture of our little one


----------



## Bloblo

crazy4baby09 said:


> A picture of our little one
> 
> View attachment 1108564

Soooooo precious :cloud9:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I got to tour the hospital that I will be giving birth at. It’s super nice. The labor room has a bathroom in it!


----------



## MrsT116

crazy4baby09 said:


> A picture of our little one
> 
> View attachment 1108564

Little beaut x


----------



## crazy4baby09

Hope things are going well with you Babybump87 and that you are either in active labor or already cuddling your little one!


----------



## Sander

Aw she’s so beautiful crazy!

Sammy that all sounds promising! Hope things pick up for you soon :)

Hope things are going well BabyBump!! So exciting! 

As for us, Charlotte is settling in really well. Her first couple nights were rough, and I was worried she might be colicky, but now that my milk has come in and she’s eating more she’s turned into an angel baby, so I have no complaints :haha: Her brothers are loving her, and I think DH is a bit smitten :p I’m feeling less sore every day, but this has been the hardest section recovery I’ve had so far. Still easier than my vaginal birth though :wacko: Trying to stay off my feet and get in lots of baby snuggles!


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> Aw she’s so beautiful crazy!
> 
> Sammy that all sounds promising! Hope things pick up for you soon :)
> 
> Hope things are going well BabyBump!! So exciting!
> 
> As for us, Charlotte is settling in really well. Her first couple nights were rough, and I was worried she might be colicky, but now that my milk has come in and she’s eating more she’s turned into an angel baby, so I have no complaints :haha: Her brothers are loving her, and I think DH is a bit smitten :p I’m feeling less sore every day, but this has been the hardest section recovery I’ve had so far. Still easier than my vaginal birth though :wacko: Trying to stay off my feet and get in lots of baby snuggles!
> 
> View attachment 1108577

Aaah, beautiful! From the pics I've seen of you she is very like you Sander! Glad she's settling in well x


----------



## crazy4baby09

How are you doing Sammy? Any progression?


----------



## Sammyrose334

crazy4baby09 said:


> How are you doing Sammy? Any progression?

Nope! Still feeling the same and losing pieces of mucus plug!


----------



## Sammyrose334

@Babybump87 Hope everything is okay and baby boy has arrived safely! <3


----------



## Sammyrose334

@PrettyInInk42 how have you been? Any sign of your little one yet?


----------



## Babybump87

Our beautiful baby boy arrived today 16/5/22 at 2:04pm weighing 8lb7oz


Pessary was inserted at 9am on 15/5/22 nothing all day started getting pains around 4am nothing too much went to bed and woke up at 1am to a few twinges , then woke up again around 2am with the worst contractions. Got hospital and was examined I was only 2cm .
Pessary was removed and I went to 4cm. .Waters were broke around 9 am and contractions started , got to 5cm, drip was started at 12 noon and I went for 5cm to 10cm in half an hour !
Few pushes later is head was out but his shoulders got stuck , resus team was called and they had to dislodge them! Thankfully he came and started crying ! Placenta was stubborn came a short while later .

Those contractions on the pessary and drop were intense! Will update if I remember anything else !


----------



## Sammyrose334

Babybump87 said:


> Our beautiful baby boy arrived today 16/5/22 at 2:04 am weighing 7lb 8oz
> 
> 
> Pessary was inserted at 9am on 15/5/22 nothing all day started getting pains around 4am nothing too much went to bed and woke up at 1am to a few twinges , then woke up again around 2am with the worst contractions. Got hospital and was examined I was only 2cm .
> Pessary was removed and I went to 4cm. .Waters were broke around 9 am and contractions started , got to 5cm, drip was started at 12 noon and I went for 5cm to 10cm in half an hour !
> Few pushes later is head was out but his shoulders got stuck , resus team was called and they had to dislodge them! Thankfully he came and started crying ! Placenta was stubborn came a short while later .
> 
> Those contractions on the pessary and drop were intense! Will update if I remember anything else !
> 
> View attachment 1108605

Awww he is so cute!!! <3 glad everything is good with the two of you!


----------



## Bloblo

Babybump87 said:


> Our beautiful baby boy arrived today 16/5/22 at 2:04 am weighing 7lb 8oz
> 
> 
> Pessary was inserted at 9am on 15/5/22 nothing all day started getting pains around 4am nothing too much went to bed and woke up at 1am to a few twinges , then woke up again around 2am with the worst contractions. Got hospital and was examined I was only 2cm .
> Pessary was removed and I went to 4cm. .Waters were broke around 9 am and contractions started , got to 5cm, drip was started at 12 noon and I went for 5cm to 10cm in half an hour !
> Few pushes later is head was out but his shoulders got stuck , resus team was called and they had to dislodge them! Thankfully he came and started crying ! Placenta was stubborn came a short while later .
> 
> Those contractions on the pessary and drop were intense! Will update if I remember anything else !
> 
> View attachment 1108605

Congratulations! What a handsome boy! Those lips :cloud9:


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> Our beautiful baby boy arrived today 16/5/22 at 2:04 am weighing 7lb 8oz
> 
> 
> Pessary was inserted at 9am on 15/5/22 nothing all day started getting pains around 4am nothing too much went to bed and woke up at 1am to a few twinges , then woke up again around 2am with the worst contractions. Got hospital and was examined I was only 2cm .
> Pessary was removed and I went to 4cm. .Waters were broke around 9 am and contractions started , got to 5cm, drip was started at 12 noon and I went for 5cm to 10cm in half an hour !
> Few pushes later is head was out but his shoulders got stuck , resus team was called and they had to dislodge them! Thankfully he came and started crying ! Placenta was stubborn came a short while later .
> 
> Those contractions on the pessary and drop were intense! Will update if I remember anything else !
> 
> View attachment 1108605

Congratulations Babybump87! He is adorable!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks ladies !
So happy he is here ! Can’t wait too see your babies now !!


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> Our beautiful baby boy arrived today 16/5/22 at 2:04 am weighing 7lb 8oz
> 
> 
> Pessary was inserted at 9am on 15/5/22 nothing all day started getting pains around 4am nothing too much went to bed and woke up at 1am to a few twinges , then woke up again around 2am with the worst contractions. Got hospital and was examined I was only 2cm .
> Pessary was removed and I went to 4cm. .Waters were broke around 9 am and contractions started , got to 5cm, drip was started at 12 noon and I went for 5cm to 10cm in half an hour !
> Few pushes later is head was out but his shoulders got stuck , resus team was called and they had to dislodge them! Thankfully he came and started crying ! Placenta was stubborn came a short while later .
> 
> Those contractions on the pessary and drop were intense! Will update if I remember anything else !
> 
> View attachment 1108605

Aaaah congratulations!!! He's gorgeous! Hope you're both doing well xx


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> Aaaah congratulations!!! He's gorgeous! Hope you're both doing well xx

Thanks so much ! He’s been very good so far , taken to his milk lovely !
Hopefully going home today ! Miss my other little ones haha x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay more babies. Massive congratulations @crazy4baby09 @Sander and @Babybump87. 



@Sander sorry things got a bit scary love so glad she is ok. And so glad ure ok. Wishing u a speedy recovery.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Congratulations ladies!!! So lovely to see the babies arriving and the gorgeous pics!
Hope everyone doing well x


----------



## Sander

Congrats BabyBump, he’s gorgeous!!


----------



## Babybump87

Thank you ! 

We are finally got home after waiting alll dayyy to be discharged . The midwives and nurses are so lovely just too busy and so understaffed .

The children absolutely love him and DS wants to see and hold him all the time ! I was worried how he would be !


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Babybump87 said:


> Our beautiful baby boy arrived today 16/5/22 at 2:04 am weighing 7lb 8oz
> 
> 
> Pessary was inserted at 9am on 15/5/22 nothing all day started getting pains around 4am nothing too much went to bed and woke up at 1am to a few twinges , then woke up again around 2am with the worst contractions. Got hospital and was examined I was only 2cm .
> Pessary was removed and I went to 4cm. .Waters were broke around 9 am and contractions started , got to 5cm, drip was started at 12 noon and I went for 5cm to 10cm in half an hour !
> Few pushes later is head was out but his shoulders got stuck , resus team was called and they had to dislodge them! Thankfully he came and started crying ! Placenta was stubborn came a short while later .
> 
> Those contractions on the pessary and drop were intense! Will update if I remember anything else !
> 
> View attachment 1108605

Congratulations!


----------



## Dream143r

@Babybump87 We have a Luke and he's fabulous if that helps lol. We were actually going to name this baby Josh (not Joshua) but she's a girl so that got scraped. I think you have a really nice list there. All of those are great.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Well, just had my weekly check up and I am still 3cm dilated but she said she could feel his head and my cervix is starting to thin so she recommends induction at 39 weeks which is May 25th. :)


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sammyrose334 said:


> Well, just had my weekly check up and I am still 3cm dilated but she said she could feel his head and my cervix is starting to thin so she recommends induction at 39 weeks which is May 25th. :)

So exciting! Not much longer!


----------



## MrsT116

Just a quick question about braxton hicks. I've been getting them every 5 mins for the past hour or so. They last about 1 minute at a time. Is this common at just shy of 34 weeks?


----------



## crazy4baby09

MrsT116 said:


> Just a quick question about braxton hicks. I've been getting them every 5 mins for the past hour or so. They last about 1 minute at a time. Is this common at just shy of 34 weeks?

I had Braxton Hicks contractions at 34 weeks but they were not that close together and didn't go on for that long at a time. Maybe you should call in and mention it just to be safe.


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Well, just had my weekly check up and I am still 3cm dilated but she said she could feel his head and my cervix is starting to thin so she recommends induction at 39 weeks which is May 25th. :)

Ohh how exciting !!!


----------



## Bloblo

My braxton hicks have never been regular enough to time, and have ALWAYS gone away within 1 hr after drinking 4 glasses of water and resting. If you tried the above and they are still coming regularly, I'd phone the doc.


----------



## Babybump87

Dream143r said:


> @Babybump87 We have a Luke and he's fabulous if that helps lol. We were actually going to name this baby Josh (not Joshua) but she's a girl so that got scraped. I think you have a really nice list there. All of those are great.

We have with the help of DDs decided to name him Joshua , still working on the middle name possibly Luke ! He really suits his name. 

Unfortunately we are spending the night in our local hospital . Midwife came today for his 2 day check up and wasn’t happy with his jaundice even though he was checked over before being discharged last night . He’s had a blood test and his levels are raised so needs the UV light .


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Sammyrose334 
I’m wondering if u will make your induction date love. With u being already 3 cm you may get a early surprise. Hehe.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Joshua is a lovely name.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> We have with the help of DDs decided to name him Joshua , still working on the middle name possibly Luke ! He really suits his name.
> 
> Unfortunately we are spending the night in our local hospital . Midwife came today for his 2 day check up and wasn’t happy with his jaundice even though he was checked over before being discharged last night . He’s had a blood test and his levels are raised so needs the UV light .

Love the name! Hopefully he won't have to be in the hospital long!


----------



## MrsT116

Thanks for the replies ladies. They settled down eventually after about 3 hours. Very odd. Definitely not proper contractions, they were uncomfortable but not painful. Just never had them so regularly before. 
Good news is I finished work yesterday so I'm buzzing about that. 

Babybump, I hope Joshua is soon able to go back home. I love his name xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Glad all ok @MrsT116 popped by to see what was happening with your braxton hicks. Congrats for finishing up work!


----------



## MrsT116

BabyBrain80 said:


> Glad all ok @MrsT116 popped by to see what was happening with your braxton hicks. Congrats for finishing up work!

Thank you!


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> Thanks for the replies ladies. They settled down eventually after about 3 hours. Very odd. Definitely not proper contractions, they were uncomfortable but not painful. Just never had them so regularly before.
> Good news is I finished work yesterday so I'm buzzing about that.
> 
> Babybump, I hope Joshua is soon able to go back home. I love his name xx

Glad your feeling better now !! Those BH just keeping you on your toes ! yayyy for finishing work ! That’s amazing. 
Thank you hopefully soon we will be home x


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi ladies. So sorry I've been MIA for a long time. I've just been super busy and tired between kids and work and household stuff. 

Long story short, found out not too long ago that my MWs have my EDD as the 19th based on my first scan, not the 17th based on my LMP. Regardless, it's now passed midnight on the 20th, so Baby Girl is officially late. Assuming I don't go into labour in the next 24 hours, I'll get myself all caught up on this thread.

Sorry again and I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Babybump87

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hi ladies. So sorry I've been MIA for a long time. I've just been super busy and tired between kids and work and household stuff.
> 
> Long story short, found out not too long ago that my MWs have my EDD as the 19th based on my first scan, not the 17th based on my LMP. Regardless, it's now passed midnight on the 20th, so Baby Girl is officially late. Assuming I don't go into labour in the next 24 hours, I'll get myself all caught up on this thread.
> 
> Sorry again and I hope everyone is doing well.

Glad to know your doing well !! C’mon baby girl we are all waiting for you !! Hope you feeling ok , going over is such a drag ! Xx


----------



## Babybump87

After getting discharged late last night we might be heading back to the hospital . Joshua’s blood test from this morning has come back high . So another blood test at home this afternoon and depending on the results go back into hospital for more UV treatment . 

Please let this result be ok and he can stay home!! My poor girls haven’t had any time with him .


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> After getting discharged late last night we might be heading back to the hospital . Joshua’s blood test from this morning has come back high . So another blood test at home this afternoon and depending on the results go back into hospital for more UV treatment .
> 
> Please let this result be ok and he can stay home!! My poor girls haven’t had any time with him .

I'm praying that the result is ok!


----------



## Babybump87

His poor little feet are destroyed with heel prick tests… so upset but he’s been a little trooper and not been a bit of bother getting it all done !


----------



## MrsT116

Oh bless him, and you! Hope he's home with you all ASAP!


----------



## MrsT116

Sammyrose334 said:


> Well, just had my weekly check up and I am still 3cm dilated but she said she could feel his head and my cervix is starting to thin so she recommends induction at 39 weeks which is May 25th. :)

How are you getting on Sammy?


----------



## Sammyrose334

MrsT116 said:


> How are you getting on Sammy?

I’m feeling the same still and still losing mucus plug lol. I didn’t know you could lose so much. I’m getting pretty nervous for Wednesday since this is my first baby! Just praying for a safe labor and delivery.


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> I’m feeling the same still and still losing mucus plug lol. I didn’t know you could lose so much. I’m getting pretty nervous for Wednesday since this is my first baby! Just praying for a safe labor and delivery.

You will be fine and soon holding your little one!!


----------



## MrsT116

Sammyrose334 said:


> I’m feeling the same still and still losing mucus plug lol. I didn’t know you could lose so much. I’m getting pretty nervous for Wednesday since this is my first baby! Just praying for a safe labor and delivery.

You will be fine. Think positive thoughts. Your little boy will be here in your arms very soon. How exciting x


----------



## Sander

How’s Joshua doing BabyBump? So sorry you guys have been in and out of the hospital! That’s so stressful, and I hate seeing them get their heels pricked :( Have they at least been giving him sugar water during? That always calms them down so much. 

Sammy that’s so exciting, Wednesday will be here before you know it! You will do great, holding your baby for the first time is the best feeling ever.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Thank you ladies!! <3


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> How’s Joshua doing BabyBump? So sorry you guys have been in and out of the hospital! That’s so stressful, and I hate seeing them get their heels pricked :( Have they at least been giving him sugar water during? That always calms them down so much.
> 
> Sammy that’s so exciting, Wednesday will be here before you know it! You will do great, holding your baby for the first time is the best feeling ever.

His blood test this morning showed an improvement ! Coming back out on Tuesday for another check hopefully the last one ! They haven’t given him anything , he’s barely made a sound to be honest ! Only heard him cry properly twice!


----------



## Dream143r

Babybump87 said:


> His poor little feet are destroyed with heel prick tests… so upset but he’s been a little trooper and not been a bit of bother getting it all done !

Urgh! I remember this with my first. Sooooooooooo many cuts in his tiny little feet.


----------



## Babybump87

Dream143r said:


> Urgh! I remember this with my first. Sooooooooooo many cuts in his tiny little feet.

Aww it’s just awful! Fingers crossed for Tuesday!


----------



## Babybump87

How is everyone else doing ?!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> How is everyone else doing ?!

I'm doing good, settling in pretty good with Maryann, the kids adore her. I'm still trying to figure out a good routine so I won't be overwhelmed when my husband goes back to work. Maryann has a check-up tomorrow afternoon. To make sure she has made it back up to birth weight. I have a 3 week post partum check-up on Friday. They used to only do a 6 week check-up, but now they do a 3 week and 6 week one. I was told it's because by the time many women get to the 6 week appt they already have pretty severe ppd and they are trying to keep a closer eye on them to catch it earlier and get them help. I think that is a great idea and that ppd is being taken more seriously.


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> I'm doing good, settling in pretty good with Maryann, the kids adore her. I'm still trying to figure out a good routine so I won't be overwhelmed when my husband goes back to work. Maryann has a check-up tomorrow afternoon. To make sure she has made it back up to birth weight. I have a 3 week post partum check-up on Friday. They used to only do a 6 week check-up, but now they do a 3 week and 6 week one. I was told it's because by the time many women get to the 6 week appt they already have pretty severe ppd and they are trying to keep a closer eye on them to catch it earlier and get them help. I think that is a great idea and that ppd is being taken more seriously.

Glad your all settling in well ! That’s my next thing a good routine for when DH goes back to work . Mornings are especially manic ! 

That’s great having a 3 week check up , we still only have a 6 week one in my area but having suffered with post natal issues after having the girls this is something I am always aware of ! Hoping I will be ok this time around too as I was with DS but if not I know not to be afraid to seek help ! 

Hope Maryann’s check up goes well !


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> Glad your all settling in well ! That’s my next thing a good routine for when DH goes back to work . Mornings are especially manic !
> 
> That’s great having a 3 week check up , we still only have a 6 week one in my area but having suffered with post natal issues after having the girls this is something I am always aware of ! Hoping I will be ok this time around too as I was with DS but if not I know not to be afraid to seek help !
> 
> Hope Maryann’s check up goes well !

Thank you. I had ppd with all of my other kids and by now it had set in. So far this time I feel good most of the time, it's weird for me. I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop. I am keeping a close eye on how I am feeling too.


----------



## Sander

Aw I’m glad he’s improving BabyBump! He must have a high pain tolerance, all my kids screamed their heads off getting their heels pricked :? Hope he keeps improving!

Crazy - I hope you don’t get ppd this time :hugs: I’m always surprised that OB’s see women so infrequently during that postpartum period. I think postpartum is so important to be seen by a provider for a million different reasons, ppd being one of them! The midwives here see you at 1 day pp, 3 days, 7 days, and if baby is doing well they don’t schedule the next visit until 14 days pp, and then I believe it’s 4 and 6 weeks. It’s too bad OB’s can’t set up a system where you only see your doctor at 6 weeks, but that you’re scheduled to see someone in the interim. Anyways - healthcare still has a ways to go I guess, I think a 3 week visit is a huge improvement!

We have been doing well, I find it’s so weird because I’m equally obsessed with the baby and so happy that she’s our last. I’ve been LOVING having a girl - I’m not even very girly but getting her all dressed up makes me so happy :haha: And I’m so ready to move on with our family from the baby stage. I’m looking forward to taking trips together and going camping etc. Anyways, it’s weird feeling both things at the same time but I think it’s helping me fully enjoy this time. And can you guys even :kiss: She is just the cherry on top for our family!


----------



## crazy4baby09

We had Maryann's checkup today, they wanted to make sure that she was at least back up to birth weight. She was 7lbs 7oz when born and was 7lbs 3 oz at her first appt. Today she weighed 7lbs 13 oz. It made me so happy! I'm not sure if I mentioned it before but I wasn't able to breast feed my other kids because I didn't produce enough milk. This time I have been able to produce more than I have before. It's still not enough to feed her breast milk for every feed but more than half of her feeding are breast milk. I was worried she wouldn't be gaining weight properly with my milk (mainly because I never had enough to give before). I can't describe how happy I was to hear her weight today!


----------



## MrsT116

crazy4baby09 said:


> We had Maryann's checkup today, they wanted to make sure that she was at least back up to birth weight. She was 7lbs 7oz when born and was 7lbs 3 oz at her first appt. Today she weighed 7lbs 13 oz. It made me so happy! I'm not sure if I mentioned it before but I wasn't able to breast feed my other kids because I didn't produce enough milk. This time I have been able to produce more than I have before. It's still not enough to feed her breast milk for every feed but more than half of her feeding are breast milk. I was worried she wouldn't be gaining weight properly with my milk (mainly because I never had enough to give before). I can't describe how happy I was to hear her weight today!

Aah that's brilliant!! Well done mama! :D


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Aw I’m glad he’s improving BabyBump! He must have a high pain tolerance, all my kids screamed their heads off getting their heels pricked :? Hope he keeps improving!
> 
> Crazy - I hope you don’t get ppd this time :hugs: I’m always surprised that OB’s see women so infrequently during that postpartum period. I think postpartum is so important to be seen by a provider for a million different reasons, ppd being one of them! The midwives here see you at 1 day pp, 3 days, 7 days, and if baby is doing well they don’t schedule the next visit until 14 days pp, and then I believe it’s 4 and 6 weeks. It’s too bad OB’s can’t set up a system where you only see your doctor at 6 weeks, but that you’re scheduled to see someone in the interim. Anyways - healthcare still has a ways to go I guess, I think a 3 week visit is a huge improvement!
> 
> We have been doing well, I find it’s so weird because I’m equally obsessed with the baby and so happy that she’s our last. I’ve been LOVING having a girl - I’m not even very girly but getting her all dressed up makes me so happy :haha: And I’m so ready to move on with our family from the baby stage. I’m looking forward to taking trips together and going camping etc. Anyways, it’s weird feeling both things at the same time but I think it’s helping me fully enjoy this time. And can you guys even :kiss: She is just the cherry on top for our family!
> 
> View attachment 1108790

Things have gone a bit backwards for us . Joshua’s feeding has decreased he’s only taking an oz or so . He’s also had diarrhea and spitting up alot of his milk . Waiting for a call back from the GP to discuss alternative formula for milk allergy given the family history. He’s also had his bloods taken this morning . His colour has improved but he’s still jaundice . What a week wow ! 

I agree @Sander so much more needs to be done to help mums postnatal . It’s improving but slowly . That’s great you get so many checkups ! 

Awww she’s just so adorable !!! :kiss:.


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> We had Maryann's checkup today, they wanted to make sure that she was at least back up to birth weight. She was 7lbs 7oz when born and was 7lbs 3 oz at her first appt. Today she weighed 7lbs 13 oz. It made me so happy! I'm not sure if I mentioned it before but I wasn't able to breast feed my other kids because I didn't produce enough milk. This time I have been able to produce more than I have before. It's still not enough to feed her breast milk for every feed but more than half of her feeding are breast milk. I was worried she wouldn't be gaining weight properly with my milk (mainly because I never had enough to give before). I can't describe how happy I was to hear her weight today!

Amazing well done !! :happydance:


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> Things have gone a bit backwards for us . Joshua’s feeding has decreased he’s only taking an oz or so . He’s also had diarrhea and spitting up alot of his milk . Waiting for a call back from the GP to discuss alternative formula for milk allergy given the family history. He’s also had his bloods taken this morning . His colour has improved but he’s still jaundice . What a week wow !
> 
> I agree @Sander so much more needs to be done to help mums postnatal . It’s improving but slowly . That’s great you get so many checkups !
> 
> Awww she’s just so adorable !!! :kiss:.

I'm sorry there is so much going on with you and your little one! Hopefully the milk situation gets sorted quickly and that he starts eating more!


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> Things have gone a bit backwards for us . Joshua’s feeding has decreased he’s only taking an oz or so . He’s also had diarrhea and spitting up alot of his milk . Waiting for a call back from the GP to discuss alternative formula for milk allergy given the family history. He’s also had his bloods taken this morning . His colour has improved but he’s still jaundice . What a week wow !
> 
> I agree @Sander so much more needs to be done to help mums postnatal . It’s improving but slowly . That’s great you get so many checkups !
> 
> Awww she’s just so adorable !!! :kiss:.

Sorry its been a rough start for you and Joshua babybump. Hope you managed to get formula sorted and his tummy has settled x


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks ladies !

Yesterday his bloods came back showing further improvement so a bit of good news he’s been discharged from the community peads !!! Just keep eye on him but his colour is a lot better .

Got to see the GP who prescribed him formula. Hopefully this will help ! Things are hopefully turning a corner for him now .

Here is my sweet boy !


----------



## Sammyrose334

So it’s been a rough beginning already. They couldn’t find a vein for an IV so they jabbed me in like 4 different spots and my blood pressure dropped out of no where and I almost fainted. Then they finally got the blood work and gave me a medication to thin my cervix… well… about 15 minutes after taking that Noah’s heartbeat dropped. I had 7 nurses and my dr all rush into the room at once and throw an oxygen mask over my face! It freaked me out I had no idea at the time what was happening! Luckily they got his heartbeat back up and now I’m walking the hall for about an hr. Won’t get checked again til about noon. Keep me in your thoughts and prayers today, ladies. <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh my goodness @Babybump87 how stressful for you. His pore little heal bless him. I really hope his feeding will be sorted soon. He is so precious bless him.

@Sander she is so sweet hon and it is so fun dressing up girls.
I would love another little boy but seeing these pictures of baby girls with cute hair bands and dresses and stuff makes me think a girl would be nice. Hehe. Thing is if I fall with a baby girl I have nothing. I have so many boys stuff that I’ve kept if we have another boy but if it’s a girl we would have to start from scratch.
Hope your healing well love.
So right what u said about pnd too. I found with my last 2 I felt very low from around 3 weeks pp.


Not sure who said about the 3 week pp check up but I think that’s so good.
I didn’t have a pp check up until 9 weeks pp because of covid. Think being seen earlier is such a good idea.


good luck to the other ladies still yet to give birth. Can’t wait to see more pics of babies.

Can’t believe some of the babes are already 3 weeks old. it really does go by so quickly.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sammyrose334 said:


> So it’s been a rough beginning already. They couldn’t find a vein for an IV so they jabbed me in like 4 different spots and my blood pressure dropped out of no where and I almost fainted. Then they finally got the blood work and gave me a medication to thin my cervix… well… about 15 minutes after taking that Noah’s heartbeat dropped. I had 7 nurses and my dr all rush into the room at once and throw an oxygen mask over my face! It freaked me out I had no idea at the time what was happening! Luckily they got his heartbeat back up and now I’m walking the hall for about an hr. Won’t get checked again til about noon. Keep me in your thoughts and prayers today, ladies. <3


Praying for a safe delivery love. Did they give u the Pessary?
I had that the last 2 times and with my almost 3 year old they put it in at 11am and by 5pm I started contractions. Hopefully things get going for you soon hon and hopefully his heart rate stays stable. 
sorry they had to prick you so many times. That happened to me too. My veins are a nightmare lol. If u can eat I highly recommend having something just to keep ure strength up and also if u can get any naps I also highly recommend. 
I’m thinking of you love good luck. You’ve got this <3


----------



## MrsT116

Sammyrose334 said:


> So it’s been a rough beginning already. They couldn’t find a vein for an IV so they jabbed me in like 4 different spots and my blood pressure dropped out of no where and I almost fainted. Then they finally got the blood work and gave me a medication to thin my cervix… well… about 15 minutes after taking that Noah’s heartbeat dropped. I had 7 nurses and my dr all rush into the room at once and throw an oxygen mask over my face! It freaked me out I had no idea at the time what was happening! Luckily they got his heartbeat back up and now I’m walking the hall for about an hr. Won’t get checked again til about noon. Keep me in your thoughts and prayers today, ladies. <3

Good luck Sammy! Will be thinking about you. Hope you're doing alright x


----------



## Sammyrose334

Thank you! <3 they gave me something I put under my tongue and let it dissolve. They started my pitocin about an hour ago and my contractions have gotten a little more intense. Dr will be back in a few hours to check me again and possibly break my water.


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> So it’s been a rough beginning already. They couldn’t find a vein for an IV so they jabbed me in like 4 different spots and my blood pressure dropped out of no where and I almost fainted. Then they finally got the blood work and gave me a medication to thin my cervix… well… about 15 minutes after taking that Noah’s heartbeat dropped. I had 7 nurses and my dr all rush into the room at once and throw an oxygen mask over my face! It freaked me out I had no idea at the time what was happening! Luckily they got his heartbeat back up and now I’m walking the hall for about an hr. Won’t get checked again til about noon. Keep me in your thoughts and prayers today, ladies. <3

Wishing you the best of luck lovely !! Soon be holding little Noah in your arms xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sammyrose334 said:


> Thank you! <3 they gave me something I put under my tongue and let it dissolve. They started my pitocin about an hour ago and my contractions have gotten a little more intense. Dr will be back in a few hours to check me again and possibly break my water.

Thinking of you Sammy! I hope you are in active labor if not holding your little one by now!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Thank you ladies! I’ll try to write a post tomorrow describing my labor a little more! Noah is here, 7 lbs 4oz & 21 inches long. He’s got a full head of hair and is healthy! I’m so happy. <3


----------



## Bloblo

Sammyrose334 said:


> Thank you ladies! I’ll try to write a post tomorrow describing my labor a little more! Noah is here, 7 lbs 4oz & 21 inches long. He’s got a full head of hair and is healthy! I’m so happy. <3
> 
> View attachment 1108842
> View attachment 1108843
> View attachment 1108845
> View attachment 1108844

Wow, congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## MrsT116

Aaah he's beautiful, congratulations :):baby:


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sammyrose334 said:


> Thank you ladies! I’ll try to write a post tomorrow describing my labor a little more! Noah is here, 7 lbs 4oz & 21 inches long. He’s got a full head of hair and is healthy! I’m so happy. <3
> 
> View attachment 1108842
> View attachment 1108843
> View attachment 1108845
> View attachment 1108844

Congratulations, he is adorable!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Congratulations @Sammyrose334 he is gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Sander

Congrats Sammy!!


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Thank you ladies! I’ll try to write a post tomorrow describing my labor a little more! Noah is here, 7 lbs 4oz & 21 inches long. He’s got a full head of hair and is healthy! I’m so happy. <3
> 
> View attachment 1108842
> View attachment 1108843
> View attachment 1108845
> View attachment 1108844

Amazing news ! He’s adorable . Well done ! Congratulations !


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww Sammy he is absolutely adorable and all that hair. I love that he has a little Mohawk going on. What a cool little dude. Hope ure ok love.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Thank you ladies!! We are all doing amazing and actually get to go home tonight!! :)


----------



## Bloblo

Sammyrose334 said:


> Thank you ladies!! We are all doing amazing and actually get to go home tonight!! :)
> 
> View attachment 1108862

Amazing news. Enjoy the newborn snuggles and settling in at home. :hugs:


----------



## Bloblo

I finally washed all the newborn clothes and baby muslins, blankets, swaddles etc. The are soooo tiny, I feel like it's impossible! 
Still 15d until my duedate, but I think I will ask for induction 3 or 4 days early so that I don't need to worry about placental dysfunction due to GD and old age. 
Of course my whole household has been hit by a terrible cold, so instead of being able to put some effort into building up my portfolio for my new art business in these last 2 weeks before baby, I am sick in bed with toddlers ](*,)
Also battling SPD and Sciatica, so just generally not happy atm...


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> I finally washed all the newborn clothes and baby muslins, blankets, swaddles etc. The are soooo tiny, I feel like it's impossible!
> Still 15d until my duedate, but I think I will ask for induction 3 or 4 days early so that I don't need to worry about placental dysfunction due to GD and old age.
> Of course my whole household has been hit by a terrible cold, so instead of being able to put some effort into building up my portfolio for my new art business in these last 2 weeks before baby, I am sick in bed with toddlers ](*,)
> Also battling SPD and Sciatica, so just generally not happy atm...

Oh no sorry everyone is sick and your struggling with SPD and sciatica it’s sooo painful !! I hope everyone is better soon ! 

Yayy for getting all the baby clothes washed that’s always such a lovely feeling ! 

Won’t be long before baby is here now !


----------



## Sander

He’s so precious Sammy!

Bloblo - I love getting out the newborn clothes just before they’re born - makes it so real. Sorry you are sick!! Hopefully that means you’ll be good to go once baby is coming. A bit of heightened immunity :)

So I was/am super frustrated - I had relatives come visit the baby from out of town, they got here and said oh we have a bit of a cold - stayed at our house for 2 days and then called and said they tested positive for Covid. So now we’ve all been exposed - DH and I aren’t vaccinated and the kids are all too little anyways. We’ve gone 2.5 years without catching it but I’m sure we’ll all get it now. It was like super close contact - we were sharing meals etc, like everyone is scooping food with the same serving spoon.

Ugh. I’m just bugged cause being sick with 4 kids is always a disaster, forget having Covid. We also just got over a cough that lingered for almost 3 weeks (everyone tested negative for that one).

Anyways, it’s been 3 days since she was here and so far everyone’s ok/testing negative. I’ve heard omicron usually infects much faster than other variants so I’m hopeful that we might avoid it, but time will tell I guess. I figure the only way we won’t get it is if we had it at some point in the past and didn’t know. We always test when we get sick but we’ve never gotten a positive. I’m not sure how accurate the rapid tests are though so :shrug:


----------



## MrsT116

Sander said:


> He’s so precious Sammy!
> 
> Bloblo - I love getting out the newborn clothes just before they’re born - makes it so real. Sorry you are sick!! Hopefully that means you’ll be good to go once baby is coming. A bit of heightened immunity :)
> 
> So I was/am super frustrated - I had relatives come visit the baby from out of town, they got here and said oh we have a bit of a cold - stayed at our house for 2 days and then called and said they tested positive for Covid. So now we’ve all been exposed - DH and I aren’t vaccinated and the kids are all too little anyways. We’ve gone 2.5 years without catching it but I’m sure we’ll all get it now. It was like super close contact - we were sharing meals etc, like everyone is scooping food with the same serving spoon.
> 
> Ugh. I’m just bugged cause being sick with 4 kids is always a disaster, forget having Covid. We also just got over a cough that lingered for almost 3 weeks (everyone tested negative for that one).
> 
> Anyways, it’s been 3 days since she was here and so far everyone’s ok/testing negative. I’ve heard omicron usually infects much faster than other variants so I’m hopeful that we might avoid it, but time will tell I guess. I figure the only way we won’t get it is if we had it at some point in the past and didn’t know. We always test when we get sick but we’ve never gotten a positive. I’m not sure how accurate the rapid tests are though so :shrug:

That's really not on! Had they tested before they came just in case, or not bothered? Hope you're all ok


----------



## Sander

MrsT116 said:


> That's really not on! Had they tested before they came just in case, or not bothered? Hope you're all ok

She said that she would have tested but she didn’t think sneezing was a symptom :dohh:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Sammyrose334 said:


> Thank you ladies! I’ll try to write a post tomorrow describing my labor a little more! Noah is here, 7 lbs 4oz & 21 inches long. He’s got a full head of hair and is healthy! I’m so happy. <3
> 
> View attachment 1108842
> View attachment 1108843
> View attachment 1108845
> View attachment 1108844

Congratulations!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Next week I start Antivirals that I will will take everyday to hopefully stop any herpes outbreaks so I can hopefully have a natural birth. Someone gave me a carseat the other day so I’m all set now pretty much. Just need to get some snacks to put in my hospital bag. 4 weeks until my due date!


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> He’s so precious Sammy!
> 
> Bloblo - I love getting out the newborn clothes just before they’re born - makes it so real. Sorry you are sick!! Hopefully that means you’ll be good to go once baby is coming. A bit of heightened immunity :)
> 
> So I was/am super frustrated - I had relatives come visit the baby from out of town, they got here and said oh we have a bit of a cold - stayed at our house for 2 days and then called and said they tested positive for Covid. So now we’ve all been exposed - DH and I aren’t vaccinated and the kids are all too little anyways. We’ve gone 2.5 years without catching it but I’m sure we’ll all get it now. It was like super close contact - we were sharing meals etc, like everyone is scooping food with the same serving spoon.
> 
> Ugh. I’m just bugged cause being sick with 4 kids is always a disaster, forget having Covid. We also just got over a cough that lingered for almost 3 weeks (everyone tested negative for that one).
> 
> Anyways, it’s been 3 days since she was here and so far everyone’s ok/testing negative. I’ve heard omicron usually infects much faster than other variants so I’m hopeful that we might avoid it, but time will tell I guess. I figure the only way we won’t get it is if we had it at some point in the past and didn’t know. We always test when we get sick but we’ve never gotten a positive. I’m not sure how accurate the rapid tests are though so :shrug:

Ohhh wow just wow !! I would be absolutely furious ! We as a family agreed to keep testing if we have cold symptoms more so now Joshua is here ! I know everyone is different but with a newborn baby , need some common sense ! 

I hope everything is ok and no one gets sick !


----------



## Sammyrose334

So I just wanted to finish my labor story! After my Dr came back in and checked me again I was about 5 cm and he decided to break my water. Once he broke my water, wow those contractions were no joke!!! I was in tears and felt super sick. I finally decided on getting the epidural, I had to! Getting the epidural was not as bad as I thought it would be, I hardly felt the needle. It took about 10-15 minutes for it to fully kick in and then I couldn’t feel any more pain just tingly legs, I could still move them. They started the pitocin back up and I laid there for about 2 hrs just feeling super nauseous. Well eventually I got to nauseated to the point my whole body started shaking so I called the nurse in and she decided she was going to check me. She checks me and goes guess what.. we’re about to have a baby! His head is right here. I honestly could not believe it! So they got everything ready and I started pushing with the nurse, my Dr wasn’t in the room yet. Trying to understand when to push was a little hard for me. My Dr finally got in the room and I finished off pushing the baby out with him. It took me about 20 minutes and then I finally was able to give it my all and Noah arrived! :) I had a first degree tear and only lost 300ml of blood. Here’s another picture of my precious boy!


----------



## Suggerhoney

It’s so lovely and exciting getting all the new born stuff washed and ready. But also so sad when they get bigger and you have to put all the newborn stuff away again.


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> So I just wanted to finish my labor story! After my Dr came back in and checked me again I was about 5 cm and he decided to break my water. Once he broke my water, wow those contractions were no joke!!! I was in tears and felt super sick. I finally decided on getting the epidural, I had to! Getting the epidural was not as bad as I thought it would be, I hardly felt the needle. It took about 10-15 minutes for it to fully kick in and then I couldn’t feel any more pain just tingly legs, I could still move them. They started the pitocin back up and I laid there for about 2 hrs just feeling super nauseous. Well eventually I got to nauseated to the point my whole body started shaking so I called the nurse in and she decided she was going to check me. She checks me and goes guess what.. we’re about to have a baby! His head is right here. I honestly could not believe it! So they got everything ready and I started pushing with the nurse, my Dr wasn’t in the room yet. Trying to understand when to push was a little hard for me. My Dr finally got in the room and I finished off pushing the baby out with him. It took me about 20 minutes and then I finally was able to give it my all and Noah arrived! :) I had a first degree tear and only lost 300ml of blood. Here’s another picture of my precious boy!
> 
> View attachment 1108885

Glad your birth went well apart from the nausea! Hope your healing well ?! 
He’s such a cutie !


----------



## Babybump87

Suggerhoney said:


> It’s so lovely and exciting getting all the new born stuff washed and ready. But also so sad when they get bigger and you have to put all the newborn stuff away again.

Oh it’s such a bittersweet moment ! I won’t part with any of my children's newborn clothes ! They always get packed away in airtight storage boxes !


----------



## Sander

Love the car seat Yoshi!

BabyBump - yeah I was not impressed. Mostly because they chose not to test before coming here even though they knew they were feeling sick. 

Sammy that sounds like such a great birth! So happy for you :)

I got this today #-oThe two lines you don’t want to see, lol. Luckily aside from yesterday when I had a fever, it’s been very mild. I actually woke up this morning feeling pretty much normal. Just a slight cough. Hopefully it stays mild! The kids and hubby seem fine.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sander said:


> Love the car seat Yoshi!
> 
> BabyBump - yeah I was not impressed. Mostly because they chose not to test before coming here even though they knew they were feeling sick.
> 
> Sammy that sounds like such a great birth! So happy for you :)
> 
> I got this today #-oThe two lines you don’t want to see, lol. Luckily aside from yesterday when I had a fever, it’s been very mild. I actually woke up this morning feeling pretty much normal. Just a slight cough. Hopefully it stays mild! The kids and hubby seem fine.
> 
> View attachment 1108896

 Oh no! Hopefully it will be mild and you get better quickly!


----------



## MrsT116

Oh Sander I'd be furious!! Hope everyone stays OK! 

Sammy he's just beautiful. Lovely birth story. 

Yoshi fingers crossed the meds mean you cam have a natural delivery!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh no @Sander ! Glad your not feeling too unwell fingers crossed it stays that way !


----------



## Babybump87

Anyone else’s newborn bring back their feeds ?

Joshua brings back a lot of his milk every single feed no matter what we do , keeping him upright for 20/30 minutes etc and it literally comes back! We are changing him numerous times a day because of this. 

I’m thinking it’s reflux . He doesn’t seem to like laying flat either and try’s to turn onto his side , which has my nerves gone !


----------



## Sander

Babybump87 said:


> Anyone else’s newborn bring back their feeds ?
> 
> Joshua brings back a lot of his milk every single feed no matter what we do , keeping him upright for 20/30 minutes etc and it literally comes back! We are changing him numerous times a day because of this.
> 
> I’m thinking it’s reflux . He doesn’t seem to like laying flat either and try’s to turn onto his side , which has my nerves gone !

My oldest was our worst spitter upper. It seemed like entire feeds were coming up every time. I think he did have an underlying reflux issue because he was also colicky. Keep him naked since it’s summer anyways and that helps with laundry!


----------



## Bloblo

Ive been in hospital for monitoring since last night. So I am hooked up to the CTG machine for a test once every 3 hours and they just do a NST. So far it all looks ok (I was doing a routine 38w NST at my doctor's office when he saw higher than normal hb on the baby and sent me to hospital). Really hope they send me home today, I would love a few more days to relax before baby comes. I have a terrible cough and a middle ear infection, so Im in no state to spend energy on labouring. I am ok with the idea of getting an induction (I technically should have one next week due to my GD), but I am not emotionally ready for this yet :haha:


----------



## Bloblo

Babybump87 said:


> Anyone else’s newborn bring back their feeds ?
> 
> Joshua brings back a lot of his milk every single feed no matter what we do , keeping him upright for 20/30 minutes etc and it literally comes back! We are changing him numerous times a day because of this.
> 
> I’m thinking it’s reflux . He doesn’t seem to like laying flat either and try’s to turn onto his side , which has my nerves gone !

My first was like this. A good quality probiotic helped a lot. Get the expensive ones that need to be kept in the fridge.


----------



## MrsT116

Bloblo said:


> Ive been in hospital for monitoring since last night. So I am hooked up to the CTG machine for a test once every 3 hours and they just do a NST. So far it all looks ok (I was doing a routine 38w NST at my doctor's office when he saw higher than normal hb on the baby and sent me to hospital). Really hope they send me home today, I would love a few more days to relax before baby comes. I have a terrible cough and a middle ear infection, so Im in no state to spend energy on labouring. I am ok with the idea of getting an induction (I technically should have one next week due to my GD), but I am not emotionally ready for this yet :haha:

 Oh no! To both the infection and needing monitoring. Hope they let you home soon so you can relax a bit more and recover from infection before the big day!


----------



## Bloblo

Luckily home now and all the monitoring showed no problems with Kaja. They can't really say what caused the higher hb's, but it's gone now. So bought myself one last week of pregnancy before my induction on 8 June.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Babybump87
It’s definitely bittersweet hon. I have kept all my kids very first baby grow. But I have kept literally everything from My nearly 3 year old.
When we fell with my youngest and he was a boy too it’s was so helpful.
I’m still keeping it all now. but we have been ttc for 4 months now and I’m hoping we fall with our rainbow soon, if it’s another boy at least I have all the clothes lol.
if it’s a girl we would have to completely start from scratch.
My yonngest dropped to 6lb 5 at a 6 days old so he was in tiny baby for a good 5 weeks then new born. So it was nice I got to keep him in the teeny stuff for ages.
but when he grew out of it and when I was putting it all away I got really emotional.
I can’t believe he is 9 months old it has gone so so quickly.
It’s a shame they don’t stay babies for longer.

Sorry your little one is so sick love. It definitely sounds like reflux. my youngest had it bad from 4 weeks old.
he is is special formula for it.
I should be able to change him to follow on soon as I read they grow out of reflux between 6 and 12 months and he’s 9 months . Changing him to the anti reflux formula helps loads.
I had to get bigger teats tho with a medium flow because it’s much thicker than the normal stuff.


@Sander
Oh no hon. So sorry you have Covid. I really hope you only have it very mild.
I had it in January and I felt terrible for 3 days but after that I was completely fine. get well soon love. 

@Bloblo 
Oh no so sorry your poorly as well. 
I really hope u feel better asap. eeek the 8th is not far at all. Hope your 100% better b4 the big day.


----------



## Dream143r

I'm 1cm dilated, so not much going on. My blood pressure is creeping up a little bit so we're doing an ultrasound on Saturday to see how baby is doing. If everything is fine my OB will let me go 7-10 days overdue. If anything is off with the placenta or fluid we will schedule an induction. Really hoping to just let this one come on their own. FX


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> Luckily home now and all the monitoring showed no problems with Kaja. They can't really say what caused the higher hb's, but it's gone now. So bought myself one last week of pregnancy before my induction on 8 June.

Glad your both ok ! Enjoy your last week of pregnancy !!


----------



## Babybump87

Suggerhoney said:


> @Babybump87
> It’s definitely bittersweet hon. I have kept all my kids very first baby grow. But I have kept literally everything from My nearly 3 year old.
> When we fell with my youngest and he was a boy too it’s was so helpful.
> I’m still keeping it all now. but we have been ttc for 4 months now and I’m hoping we fall with our rainbow soon, if it’s another boy at least I have all the clothes lol.
> if it’s a girl we would have to completely start from scratch.
> My yonngest dropped to 6lb 5 at a 6 days old so he was in tiny baby for a good 5 weeks then new born. So it was nice I got to keep him in the teeny stuff for ages.
> but when he grew out of it and when I was putting it all away I got really emotional.
> I can’t believe he is 9 months old it has gone so so quickly.
> It’s a shame they don’t stay babies for longer.
> 
> Sorry your little one is so sick love. It definitely sounds like reflux. my youngest had it bad from 4 weeks old.
> he is is special formula for it.
> I should be able to change him to follow on soon as I read they grow out of reflux between 6 and 12 months and he’s 9 months . Changing him to the anti reflux formula helps loads.
> I had to get bigger teats tho with a medium flow because it’s much thicker than the normal stuff.
> 
> 
> @Sander
> Oh no hon. So sorry you have Covid. I really hope you only have it very mild.
> I had it in January and I felt terrible for 3 days but after that I was completely fine. get well soon love.
> 
> @Bloblo
> Oh no so sorry your poorly as well.
> I really hope u feel better asap. eeek the 8th is not far at all. Hope your 100% better b4 the big day.

Oh I am such a sucker for keeping things . I’ve kept all my children's baby clothes ! I just can’t bare to part with them . We started from scratch with DS1 . 
I get sooo emotional too putting away all their newborn clothes ! Wow I remember when your little one was born too ! The months sure do go too quick . I hope your get your BFP soon . 

Yeah I feel sorry for my DS he’s had a rough start but hopefully turning a corner .
Midwife came yesterday and said he looks amazing . He has had a jump in weight and now weighs just a little over his birth weight (8lb7oz) !

So she thinks the formula is the right one for him! He was also sick when she was here which I was glad she seen! . She also thinks it’s reflux , he’s now been given Gaviscon by the GP so hopefully this help ! DD2 and DS had it too . How much of a nightmare is it ! Feel sorry for the little ones with it ! I hope your little one outgrows it soon !


----------



## Babybump87

Dream143r said:


> I'm 1cm dilated, so not much going on. My blood pressure is creeping up a little bit so we're doing an ultrasound on Saturday to see how baby is doing. If everything is fine my OB will let me go 7-10 days overdue. If anything is off with the placenta or fluid we will schedule an induction. Really hoping to just let this one come on their own. FX

Good luck for your scan ! Hopefully little one will come on their own !!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Babybump87 said:


> Oh I am such a sucker for keeping things . I’ve kept all my children's baby clothes ! I just can’t bare to part with them . We started from scratch with DS1 .
> I get sooo emotional too putting away all their newborn clothes ! Wow I remember when your little one was born too ! The months sure do go too quick . I hope your get your BFP soon .
> 
> Yeah I feel sorry for my DS he’s had a rough start but hopefully turning a corner .
> Midwife came yesterday and said he looks amazing . He has had a jump in weight and now weighs just a little over his birth weight (8lb7oz) !
> 
> So she thinks the formula is the right one for him! He was also sick when she was here which I was glad she seen! . She also thinks it’s reflux , he’s now been given Gaviscon by the GP so hopefully this help ! DD2 and DS had it too . How much of a nightmare is it ! Feel sorry for the little ones with it ! I hope your little one outgrows it soon !


Hi love yeah I really can’t believe he is 9 months now. so glad ure liltle one is doing well and gaining nicely. 

The reflux was terrible. At first we didn’t know what it was. He would cry while having a feed. At first we thought colic but he kept crying during feeds and pulling away. 
it was like he really wanted it but something was wrong. Then I thought reflux. 
we took him to the GP and she said reflux and colic. 
I felt so sorry for him. I kind of wish we put him on the anti reflux stuff sooner because that really did wonders. 

At least I know now what to look out for it we do have another one. 
I know we are ttc but I know at my age it’s not gonna be easy. 
I wish they could stay babies lol.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

My Group B strep test came back positive because everything seems to be happening to me this pregnancy. :/ I’ve never had to have a IV before while in labor and will have to this time because of this. On another note. I have a growth ultrasound on Monday. That what to check baby’s size since I haven’t been gaining weight.


----------



## MrsT116

YoshiPikachu said:


> My Group B strep test came back positive because everything seems to be happening to me this pregnancy. :/ I’ve never had to have a IV before while in labor and will have to this time because of this. On another note. I have a growth ultrasound on Monday. That what to check baby’s size since I haven’t been gaining weight.

Oh yoshi :hugs:you've had a rough time this pregnancy bless you. You've reminded me I need to ask for a strep B test when I see the midwife next week, they don't routinely test in the UK which is crazy. 
Hope your scan goes well xx


----------



## MrsT116

Good luck for your scan yoshi. 

How are all the little babies doing? 
Any signs of any more coming soon? Can't wait to hear :) 
24 days left til due date for me. Absolutely cannot wait now, I'm so ready for this baby to come! Any tips on how to get things going once I hit 37 weeks? I'm desperate not to go overdue this time if it can be avoided :wacko:


----------



## Bloblo

Im 39w1d today, and induction scheduled for Wednesday, so for sure little Kaja will be here soon! Hoping to go naturally today/tmw to avoid the hassle of induction. But also ready in case that doesn't happen. 
@MrsT116 I have always tried walking, ball bouncing, spicy food, sex, sidestepping stairs etc... none of that has ever worked for me, so can't really recommend any of it. My kids just like to be late ](*,)


----------



## MrsT116

Bloblo said:


> Im 39w1d today, and induction scheduled for Wednesday, so for sure little Kaja will be here soon! Hoping to go naturally today/tmw to avoid the hassle of induction. But also ready in case that doesn't happen.
> @MrsT116 I have always tried walking, ball bouncing, spicy food, sex, sidestepping stairs etc... none of that has ever worked for me, so can't really recommend any of it. My kids just like to be late ](*,)

So exciting Bloblo!!! Best of luck for Wednesday, but fingers crossed you start naturally before then! 

Haha yes I'm the same, they just get way too comfy in there I think and don't want to come out :haha:
I have been taking raspberry leaf tea capsules since 34 weeks (I know it doesn't induce labour but meant to tone uterus and make contractions more efficient) and I've seen bits on here about evening primrose oil from 37 weeks which I might look into.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Wow so I have baby brain. My appointment is for Thursday not for today. That’s annoying. Anything I’ve been have some small contractions the last few days so baby could decide to come early.


----------



## Bloblo

Just had my final ob appointment (so happy, I really hate going to the doctors and just sitting around waiting). From now on, all care will be at the hospital (with whichever midwife or ob is on duty as I arrive) and it will be because Im actually in labour (or being induced), not just for some random (and in my mind unnecessary) checkups. Anyway... today's NST was normal, baby is doing good. Cervix is soft and starting to dilate. I also ahd a bit of bloody show even before my appointment. In the past hour I've also had about 4 or 5 contractions. So I think it's getting close for me.
Going for a nap now before the toddlers get home (its 3pm now), just in case I don't get to sleep tonight.


----------



## Sander

Ah so exciting to have more babies getting ready to come! I only tried to induce labour with my oldest - but we tried this foot rub that’s supposed to stimulate certain pressure points? I dunno, my water broke the next morning so maybe it did something :haha:

We’re doing well over here - Charlotte is almost a month old already!! She’s growing out of all her newborn clothes which is so sad :( She’s settling in so well though, I’m excited to get smiles soon. Pic of her outfit this morning before she projectile vomited all over it :rofl:


----------



## Bloblo

Sander said:


> Ah so exciting to have more babies getting ready to come! I only tried to induce labour with my oldest - but we tried this foot rub that’s supposed to stimulate certain pressure points? I dunno, my water broke the next morning so maybe it did something :haha:
> 
> We’re doing well over here - Charlotte is almost a month old already!! She’s growing out of all her newborn clothes which is so sad :( She’s settling in so well though, I’m excited to get smiles soon. Pic of her outfit this morning before she projectile vomited all over it :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 1109000

Now THIS IS THE CUTEST pic I've seen today! Will stare at it a bit, hopefully it gets the oxytocin flowing for labour :D Glad to hear that she is doing well <3


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck ladies I’m sure your babies will be here soon , cannot wait to see pictures !! 

@YoshiPikachu sorry your having a rough time lately ! Hopefully things will turn a corner once bubs is here ! .

@Sander ohh Charlotte Is so adorable ! Don’t you just love the projectile vomiting ! 

DH has gone back to work now so it’s figuring out a routine for when DDs go back to school ! Currently off on holidays . 

Joshua has settled down a lot since switching formula and having Gaviscon to help with reflux , he hates his Moses basket and won’t settle in it of a night , going to let him nap in it of a day . See if that helps get him used to it more !


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> Good luck ladies I’m sure your babies will be here soon , cannot wait to see pictures !!
> 
> @YoshiPikachu sorry your having a rough time lately ! Hopefully things will turn a corner once bubs is here ! .
> 
> @Sander ohh Charlotte Is so adorable ! Don’t you just love the projectile vomiting !
> 
> DH has gone back to work now so it’s figuring out a routine for when DDs go back to school ! Currently off on holidays .
> 
> Joshua has settled down a lot since switching formula and having Gaviscon to help with reflux , he hates his Moses basket and won’t settle in it of a night , going to let him nap in it of a day . See if that helps get him used to it more !
> 
> View attachment 1109005

He's so beautiful :cloud9: 
As is Charlotte Sander. Can't wait for mine to arrive now! 

@Bloblo sounds promising! Fingers crossed things progress quickly for you


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Sander
She is so cute hon. A month old already wow.
It’s always so hard putting them new born things away. I was lucky with Harley because he was teeny so he was In new born until he was 3 months old. Was the same with my 9 year old dd as she was only 5lbs so she stayed newborn for ages. But with the bigger ones they grew out of it so fast.
I’m still ttc it’s been over 4 months now and still nothing apart from a chemical.
9dpo today but pretty sure I am out again as have no symptoms at all. And I think when we know we just know. 
Will just have to keep trying I guess.
The next one will most certainly have to be the last one and I know that’s gonna feel very bitter sweet.
I’m hoping I just have that I’m done feeling with the next one.
I hope ure healing up nicely.
I still can’t believe it’s been a month already.
Sometimes wish we could slow time down somehow.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Babybump87 said:


> Good luck ladies I’m sure your babies will be here soon , cannot wait to see pictures !!
> 
> @YoshiPikachu sorry your having a rough time lately ! Hopefully things will turn a corner once bubs is here ! .
> 
> @Sander ohh Charlotte Is so adorable ! Don’t you just love the projectile vomiting !
> 
> DH has gone back to work now so it’s figuring out a routine for when DDs go back to school ! Currently off on holidays .
> 
> Joshua has settled down a lot since switching formula and having Gaviscon to help with reflux , he hates his Moses basket and won’t settle in it of a night , going to let him nap in it of a day . See if that helps get him used to it more !
> 
> View attachment 1109005


He is adorable hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bloblo sounds very promising. good luck and good luck to all you other ladies still waiting.

can’t believe we’re in June already.
The July and august babies will be hear next it’s crazy how fast it’s gone.


----------



## Dream143r

40w2d still preggo

40w appt on Thursday. 

I could consider a sweep on Thursday to maybe get things going and try to deliver Friday when she's at the hospital. (That's my docs next 24hr hospital shift, she delivered my first and would love for her to be my delivering doctor again)

I'm afraid of starting that slow BS fake labour again tho. With my first I had a sweep on a Thursday afternoon which started a slow agonizing labour later that night but I didn't end up delivering until Sunday afternoon. It was a nightmare. 

Or I can skip the sweep again this week. 

Either way if I make it to my Thursday appt I think she's gonna schedule me an induction sometime before the 15th. Cause she said 7-10 days over is all she's comfortable with.


----------



## Bloblo

Meet Kaja. She made her arrival a full 12 hrs before scheduled induction. Will write full birth story once I've slept a bit. Had no painkillers, but was really an amazing birth. She is perfect <3

Born: 7 June 2022, 7.55pm, 39w2d
Weight: 3000g
Height: 55cm
10/10 on Apgar scale


----------



## Shezza84uk

Bloblo said:


> View attachment 1109010
> 
> 
> Meet Kaja. She made her arrival a full 12 hrs before scheduled induction. Will write full birth story once I've slept a bit. Had no painkillers, but was really an amazing birth. She is perfect <3
> 
> Born: 7 June 2022, 7.55pm, 39w2d
> Weight: 3000g
> Height: 55cm
> 10/10 on Apgar scale

Congratulations, she’s beautiful


----------



## Sander

Aw congrats Bloblo!!


----------



## MrsT116

Bloblo said:


> View attachment 1109010
> 
> 
> Meet Kaja. She made her arrival a full 12 hrs before scheduled induction. Will write full birth story once I've slept a bit. Had no painkillers, but was really an amazing birth. She is perfect <3
> 
> Born: 7 June 2022, 7.55pm, 39w2d
> Weight: 3000g
> Height: 55cm
> 10/10 on Apgar scale

Congratulations, she's beautiful! So pleased for you that you went naturally and didn't need the induction! Hope you're both well


----------



## Sammyrose334

Bloblo said:


> View attachment 1109010
> 
> 
> Meet Kaja. She made her arrival a full 12 hrs before scheduled induction. Will write full birth story once I've slept a bit. Had no painkillers, but was really an amazing birth. She is perfect <3
> 
> Born: 7 June 2022, 7.55pm, 39w2d
> Weight: 3000g
> Height: 55cm
> 10/10 on Apgar scale

Congrats!! She is beautiful!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Bloblo said:


> View attachment 1109010
> 
> 
> Meet Kaja. She made her arrival a full 12 hrs before scheduled induction. Will write full birth story once I've slept a bit. Had no painkillers, but was really an amazing birth. She is perfect <3
> 
> Born: 7 June 2022, 7.55pm, 39w2d
> Weight: 3000g
> Height: 55cm
> 10/10 on Apgar scale

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Bloblo 
Awwww congratulations love she is perfect and so cute.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Had the ultrasound today. Everything looks good. Baby’s estimated weight is 6 pounds 2 ounces.


----------



## Dream143r

40w4d 

OB appt today. I was 1.5, barely 2cm. Hospital is gonna call me to book an induction date between Sunday and Wednesday next week.


----------



## MrsT116

Dream143r said:


> 40w4d
> 
> OB appt today. I was 1.5, barely 2cm. Hospital is gonna call me to book an induction date between Sunday and Wednesday next week.

Oh Dream, so frustrating waiting and going over. This will be me, my babies like to stay put for longer too. Very annoying when you're so uncomfortable and desperate to meet them!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

YoshiPikachu said:


> Had the ultrasound today. Everything looks good. Baby’s estimated weight is 6 pounds 2 ounces.
> 
> View attachment 1109115
> View attachment 1109116


Awwwww that’s perfect that weight and looks so dark stinking cute. I love these 4D scans.




Dream143r said:


> 40w4d
> 
> OB appt today. I was 1.5, barely 2cm. Hospital is gonna call me to book an induction date between Sunday and Wednesday next week.

Hope not much longer for you now hon. I went over due with my 2nd baby and it’s no fun. Baby must be very comfortable in there.




MrsT116 said:


> Oh Dream, so frustrating waiting and going over. This will be me, my babies like to stay put for longer too. Very annoying when you're so uncomfortable and desperate to meet them!!

it’s definitely rubbish going over due.
I went 2 weeks over with my 2nd baby it was not fun at all and I was so massive and uncomfortable. He was a June baby so it was all hot and sweaty too which totally didn’t help.
I always get induced around 37 weeks now because of health reasons.
They never want me going over 38 weeks.
Only thing is I can never go naturally. They have to induce. 
Not long for you now love either.
Can’t wait for more babies.


----------



## Babybump87

Bloblo said:


> View attachment 1109010
> 
> 
> Meet Kaja. She made her arrival a full 12 hrs before scheduled induction. Will write full birth story once I've slept a bit. Had no painkillers, but was really an amazing birth. She is perfect <3
> 
> 
> 
> Born: 7 June 2022, 7.55pm, 39w2d
> Weight: 3000g
> Height: 55cm
> 10/10 on Apgar scale

Congratulations ! She’s beautiful ! Hope your well ?! Xx


----------



## Babybump87

Dream143r said:


> 40w4d
> 
> OB appt today. I was 1.5, barely 2cm. Hospital is gonna call me to book an induction date between Sunday and Wednesday next week.

Hopefully baby will come before your induction ! I went 9 days over with DD1 and 6 with DS1 . It’s really frustrating never mind uncomfortable!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

38 weeks pregnant


----------



## Dream143r

41w today, still pregnant lol

Going in tomorrow morning at 830am to be induced. I had a feeling this baby would be late but never imagined 41w1d. Sheesh. No real signs of anything happening on its own.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Dream143r said:


> 41w today, still pregnant lol
> 
> Going in tomorrow morning at 830am to be induced. I had a feeling this baby would be late but never imagined 41w1d. Sheesh. No real signs of anything happening on its own.

Good luck on your induction tomorrow, hopefully it will go smoothly and not take too long!


----------



## Babybump87

Dream143r said:


> 41w today, still pregnant lol
> 
> Going in tomorrow morning at 830am to be induced. I had a feeling this baby would be late but never imagined 41w1d. Sheesh. No real signs of anything happening on its own.

Aww good luck lovely ! Soon have little one in your arms ! Xx


----------



## MrsT116

@Dream143r How's things going? X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh good luck Dream. I hope it’s all going well. Thinking of you


----------



## Babybump87

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh good luck Dream. I hope it’s all going well. Thinking of you

Wow Sugger just noticed your ticker! Massive congratulations ! Xx


----------



## MrsT116

Episode of reduced movements yesterday, went for scan today. All looks good but they've booked me in for induction a week today x


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> Episode of reduced movements yesterday, went for scan today. All looks good but they've booked me in for induction a week today x

Glad everything was ok when they scanned you. Enjoy your last week of pregnancy !


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks love.
Sadly had to take the ticker down.
18dpo today and my tests have all been faint and getting fainter throughout the day..
Sadly I’ve been through this so many times and I no lines getting fainter is not good.
I’m just waiting to bleed now.

I was so so happy and now I’m am totally heart broken

this will be my 9th loss.
Just can’t get over having such dark lines. I really thought this was going to be my rainbow. But it wasn’t meant to be. I’m almost 5 weeks but got a 1-2 on a digital yesterday when I know it should of moved to 2-3. My lines were matching on some tests so this is really hard. Harder than my other losses apart from the one at nearly 11 weeks.


Heart broken. im 43 in December so don’t know if I will ever get Another chance.
:cry:


----------



## Babybump87

:cry:Oh Sugger I am so sorry lovely . Sending you lots of love . 
Don’t give up , you will be blessed with your rainbow baby, before the end of the year . Have faith I know you must be losing it by now , I know I would have and that’s ok ! Your a strong lady who will come out the other side even stronger and wiser . Keep trying wishing you lots of luck !


----------



## Babybump87

Argh I’ve tested positive for covid after having a sore throat for a few days and having negative lateral flows . 

The stress is unbelievable , worried sick about DS2 (5 weeks old today ) catching it . didn’t think it was covid as I suffer with sore throats anyways .


----------



## MrsT116

Oh no!! I'm sorry you've ended up with covid. Are you BFing? Because if so baby's immune system will be supported through the antibodies in your breast milk. Even if not, I'm sure he'll be OK hun xxx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

6 days until my due date and it’s been so hot outside that I feel like I’m dying.


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> Oh no!! I'm sorry you've ended up with covid. Are you BFing? Because if so baby's immune system will be supported through the antibodies in your breast milk. Even if not, I'm sure he'll be OK hun xxx

Unfortunately he’s bottlefed !


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> 6 days until my due date and it’s been so hot outside that I feel like I’m dying.

Hope you find a way to cool down , won’t be long now!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Babybump87 said:


> :cry:Oh Sugger I am so sorry lovely . Sending you lots of love .
> Don’t give up , you will be blessed with your rainbow baby, before the end of the year . Have faith I know you must be losing it by now , I know I would have and that’s ok ! Your a strong lady who will come out the other side even stronger and wiser . Keep trying wishing you lots of luck !


Thanks love.not to sure about being strong tbh I’ve done so much crying over the last few days. But thanks for the kind words. 
We are going to continue trying and hopefully we will get pregnant again and hopefully the next one is the one and will be a healthy take home rainbow baby.


----------



## Dream143r

Sorry I haven't been on yo update you guys but you know how these things get.

I went in last Monday to be induced but the ward was really busy. They ended up doing an NST just to check on baby and sending me home. They offered me the gel or Foley catheter before going home to try and get things started but I opted not and just decided to enjoy the day.

So I ended up going back in the next day (tuesday) at 41w2d. I was admitted around 830am and we got things rolling. Did the Foley catheter, didn't start the oxytocin for a few hours cause baby's heart rate was slightly elevated. I think we started the oxytocin around 2pm. The Foley came out at 130pm, at which point I 4cms. Doc broke my water shortly after that and of course that's when the contractions got real. I let the nurse know I'll take the epidural anytime. The anesthesiologist was there within an hour I wonna say. I wasn't in pain for long, felt like forever but I don't think it was lol.

Then it was nap time. I pretty much slept the rest of the afternoon/evening. The nurse would come and switch up my positioning every now and then. I think I was 10cm around 1030pm and we started pushing for a bit but the baby's positioning was off. She was laying sideways. Doc came in and tried to turn her with a few contractions but no luck. So they told me to go back to sleep we would wait an hour or so and see if the baby would turn. I think I started pushing around midnight again, baby was still sideways and because of this my hard work pushing for an hour and a half wasn't progressing. She was stuck. Doc recommended a vacuum birth to help her out. I agreed.

Once the vacuum was used it was 2 contractions and 4 minutes till baby girl was born.

We decided on Sloan Elizabeth for her name. She's doing really well and big brother has been super sweet so far.


----------



## Sander

Oh I’m so sorry you got Covid BabyBump! The stress and isolation is so hard. If it makes you feel better, Charlotte never caught it from us even though everyone else in the family did. 

I’m sorry for your loss Sugger - I know how much this baby meant to you :hugs: 

Dream - congrats on your baby, I absolutely love her name


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Went to the doctor the other day and was diagnosed with yet another yeast infection. Better that then a herpes outbreak though. Has my 39 week appointment today and we are going to see able having me induced since I don’t drive and will have to take a cab to the hospital. My births have all happened fast and I don’t want to end up giving birth in my apartment or a vehicle. I just have to wait for my doctor to call me once he has looked at his schedule.


----------



## crazy4baby09

YoshiPikachu said:


> Went to the doctor the other day and was diagnosed with yet another yeast infection. Better that then a herpes outbreak though. Has my 39 week appointment today and we are going to see able having me induced since I don’t drive and will have to take a cab to the hospital. My births have all happened fast and I don’t want to end up giving birth in my apartment or a vehicle. I just have to wait for my doctor to call me once he has looked at his schedule.

So exciting that you little one will be here soon! Hopefully the yeast infection gets cleared up soon!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

She’s here! I woke up around 6 this morning to contractions. Went to the hospital 2 hours later. They gave me IVs for the group B strep but only had time for one of the bags of meds. She was born at 2:40 pm. :) My phone isn’t letting me upload pictures for some reason so I’ll try again later.


----------



## crazy4baby09

YoshiPikachu said:


> She’s here! I woke up around 6 this morning to contractions. Went to the hospital 2 hours later. They gave me IVs for the group B strep but only had time for one of the bags of meds. She was born at 2:40 pm. :) My phone isn’t letting me upload pictures for some reason so I’ll try again later.

Wow that was fast! I hope you and your little one are doing well and you are enjoying all the baby cuddles!!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

My labors always happen fast. My fastest was 4 hours. XD


----------



## Bloblo

Congratulations @YoshiPikachu 
She is absolutely perfect :cloud9:


----------



## Babybump87

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks love.not to sure about being strong tbh I’ve done so much crying over the last few days. But thanks for the kind words.
> We are going to continue trying and hopefully we will get pregnant again and hopefully the next one is the one and will be a healthy take home rainbow baby.

You are for sure strong !! wishing you the best of luck ! xx


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> My labors always happen fast. My fastest was 4 hours. XD
> 
> View attachment 1109490
> View attachment 1109491
> View attachment 1109492

Aww adorable ! Congratulations ! Hope your both doing well xx


----------



## Babybump87

Dream143r said:


> Sorry I haven't been on yo update you guys but you know how these things get.
> 
> I went in last Monday to be induced but the ward was really busy. They ended up doing an NST just to check on baby and sending me home. They offered me the gel or Foley catheter before going home to try and get things started but I opted not and just decided to enjoy the day.
> 
> So I ended up going back in the next day (tuesday) at 41w2d. I was admitted around 830am and we got things rolling. Did the Foley catheter, didn't start the oxytocin for a few hours cause baby's heart rate was slightly elevated. I think we started the oxytocin around 2pm. The Foley came out at 130pm, at which point I 4cms. Doc broke my water shortly after that and of course that's when the contractions got real. I let the nurse know I'll take the epidural anytime. The anesthesiologist was there within an hour I wonna say. I wasn't in pain for long, felt like forever but I don't think it was lol.
> 
> Then it was nap time. I pretty much slept the rest of the afternoon/evening. The nurse would come and switch up my positioning every now and then. I think I was 10cm around 1030pm and we started pushing for a bit but the baby's positioning was off. She was laying sideways. Doc came in and tried to turn her with a few contractions but no luck. So they told me to go back to sleep we would wait an hour or so and see if the baby would turn. I think I started pushing around midnight again, baby was still sideways and because of this my hard work pushing for an hour and a half wasn't progressing. She was stuck. Doc recommended a vacuum birth to help her out. I agreed.
> 
> Once the vacuum was used it was 2 contractions and 4 minutes till baby girl was born.
> 
> We decided on Sloan Elizabeth for her name. She's doing really well and big brother has been super sweet so far.

Oh wow ! Glad your both ok after that labour ! I am surprised they didn’t know before hand she was sideways .. crazy !

I love her name too !! Congratulations xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I finally have a baby with my brown hair. XD


----------



## Shezza84uk

YoshiPikachu said:


> I finally have a baby with my brown hair. XD
> 
> View attachment 1109499

Congratulations, she’s adorable.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Oh I’m so sorry you got Covid BabyBump! The stress and isolation is so hard. If it makes you feel better, Charlotte never caught it from us even though everyone else in the family did.
> 
> I’m sorry for your loss Sugger - I know how much this baby meant to you :hugs:
> 
> Dream - congrats on your baby, I absolutely love her name


Thanks hon. I am devastated but we are going to keep on trying. Cd5 Today so will start opks tomorrow. I’m taking some new supplements so I’m praying they will help.
Praying the next one will be my take home rainbow baby.

Sorry u all got covid hope ure all well now.

congratulations on the new babies ladies.


----------



## Sander

Aw congrats Yoshi, look at all that hair!! She’s gorgeous


----------



## Sammyrose334

Congrats, Yoshi. She is beautiful.
Hey, beautiful mommies! Hope you are all doing good. I have a question.. it’s been a month postpartum and I noticed I have little lumps down by my vagina opening. About 2/3 of them. Smaller than a dime but bigger than a pimple. Has anyone experienced these?? They don’t hurt or anything. I’ve never had any lumps down there before pregnancy so I was unsure what this could be.


----------



## Babybump87

Sander said:


> Oh I’m so sorry you got Covid BabyBump! The stress and isolation is so hard. If it makes you feel better, Charlotte never caught it from us even though everyone else in the family did.
> 
> I’m sorry for your loss Sugger - I know how much this baby meant to you :hugs:
> 
> Dream - congrats on your baby, I absolutely love her name

I only had a sore throat and headache . Thankfully everyone is ok now.


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> I finally have a baby with my brown hair. XD
> 
> View attachment 1109499

Adorable xx


----------



## Babybump87

Sammyrose334 said:


> Congrats, Yoshi. She is beautiful.
> Hey, beautiful mommies! Hope you are all doing good. I have a question.. it’s been a month postpartum and I noticed I have little lumps down by my vagina opening. About 2/3 of them. Smaller than a dime but bigger than a pimple. Has anyone experienced these?? They don’t hurt or anything. I’ve never had any lumps down there before pregnancy so I was unsure what this could be.

Could it cysts from the swelling / pressure . I’d get it checked out anyways !


----------



## MrsT116

Congratulations yoshi! Your labour sounds great! And your daughter is beautiful! 

I also had my little one over the weekend. 
Basically they sent me in for induction Thursday for reduced movements. They were planning on breaking my waters n then seeing what happened, bur no one actually did anything or examined me til Fri lunch to start things off, after q whole night promising 'you're next on the list'. 
Then on the Friday they discovered my cervix was nowhere near being able to break my waters so they put the pessary in to get things going. Started having contractions, needing gas and air and went in the birth pool and then by Saturday morning everything just stopped. Bearing in mind I didn't sleep Thurs or Fri night. I was exhausted. So they changed the plan Saturday lunchtime to give me an epidural then break waters so I could rest til it was time to push, because I'd had a few quite brutal examinations and it was v sore down there. 
My friend who's midwife coordinator came in on her day off to look after me cos she said she just had this sense something wasn't right. So they did the epidural then she was trying to break my waters with the hook. But something told her to just do one more examination first. Turns out baby was laying sideways and if she'd broke my waters his cord would have prolapsed, which would mean he would have died or been severely disabled. So they whizzed me straight to theatre and delivered him there and then. Took nearly an hour to stitch me up because I wouldn't stop bleeding. He weighed 7lb 13.5oz at birth. He's beautiful. Cian Michael :blue:
We came home last night and I'm in a heck of a lot of pain from the surgery. But I guess that's normal as it's not even 48 hours since. Sorry for the essay!:haha:


----------



## crazy4baby09

MrsT116 said:


> Congratulations yoshi! Your labour sounds great! And your daughter is beautiful!
> 
> I also had my little one over the weekend.
> Basically they sent me in for induction Thursday for reduced movements. They were planning on breaking my waters n then seeing what happened, bur no one actually did anything or examined me til Fri lunch to start things off, after q whole night promising 'you're next on the list'.
> Then on the Friday they discovered my cervix was nowhere near being able to break my waters so they put the pessary in to get things going. Started having contractions, needing gas and air and went in the birth pool and then by Saturday morning everything just stopped. Bearing in mind I didn't sleep Thurs or Fri night. I was exhausted. So they changed the plan Saturday lunchtime to give me an epidural then break waters so I could rest til it was time to push, because I'd had a few quite brutal examinations and it was v sore down there.
> My friend who's midwife coordinator came in on her day off to look after me cos she said she just had this sense something wasn't right. So they did the epidural then she was trying to break my waters with the hook. But something told her to just do one more examination first. Turns out baby was laying sideways and if she'd broke my waters his cord would have prolapsed, which would mean he would have died or been severely disabled. So they whizzed me straight to theatre and delivered him there and then. Took nearly an hour to stitch me up because I wouldn't stop bleeding. He weighed 7lb 13.5oz at birth. He's beautiful. Cian Michael :blue:
> We came home last night and I'm in a heck of a lot of pain from the surgery. But I guess that's normal as it's not even 48 hours since. Sorry for the essay!:haha:
> 
> View attachment 1109532

Congratulations, he is adorable! I'm glad that they decided to check you before breaking your water! I had a similar experience just with my baby going breech. It's always such a relief when the baby comes out safe. Hopefully your pain will get better, just make sure to keep up on the pain medicine and make sure to rest. I am 8 weeks post c section and I feel mostly normal now, only a little achy when I overdo things. Enjoy cuddles with you little boy!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Babybump87 thanks love.
Doing much better now. Cd9 as it gone midnight and think I will ovulate in the next few days.


Congratulations on all the new babies ladies @YoshiPikachu 
Absolutely beautiful and congratulations @MrsT116 he is gorgeous. So glad they realised he was transverse. So glad he is here safe.


----------



## Babybump87

Suggerhoney said:


> @Babybump87 thanks love.
> Doing much better now. Cd9 as it gone midnight and think I will ovulate in the next few days.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on all the new babies ladies @YoshiPikachu
> Absolutely beautiful and congratulations @MrsT116 he is gorgeous. So glad they realised he was transverse. So glad he is here safe.

Glad your doing better . Good luck xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Babybump87 said:


> Glad your doing better . Good luck xx


Aww thank you love.


----------



## Babybump87

Urgh my baby just tested positive for covid :( . 

Worried sick now .


----------



## Suggerhoney

Babybump87 said:


> Urgh my baby just tested positive for covid :( .
> 
> Worried sick now .


Oh no.
Oh love I hope it’s only mild. My neighbours baby had covid when she was almost 2 months old but she wasn’t to bad, so I pray your little one will be the same. 
Healing prayers in Jesus name[-(


----------



## Babybump87

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh no.
> Oh love I hope it’s only mild. My neighbours baby had covid when she was almost 2 months old but she wasn’t to bad, so I pray your little one will be the same.
> Healing prayers in Jesus name[-(

Thanks so much lovely . Thankfully he seems to be holding his own . We did get him checked over by the GP on his advice . Poor baby has had it rough the last few weeks . 

He started reacting to the aptimal Pepti 1 so he’s on a different formula now but I think he’s reacting to this one too . His reflux is awful but we can now give him 2 sachets of Gaviscon since he’s over 10lb . We have been referred to our local hospital so hopefully they can help . I hope the tide turns for him soon he’s such a sweet boy


----------



## Suggerhoney

Babybump87 said:


> Thanks so much lovely . Thankfully he seems to be holding his own . We did get him checked over by the GP on his advice . Poor baby has had it rough the last few weeks .
> 
> He started reacting to the aptimal Pepti 1 so he’s on a different formula now but I think he’s reacting to this one too . His reflux is awful but we can now give him 2 sachets of Gaviscon since he’s over 10lb . We have been referred to our local hospital so hopefully they can help . I hope the tide turns for him soon he’s such a sweet boy

are you in the UK love? My son had terrible reflux and we put him on cow and gate anti reflux formula. It’s thicker than ordinary formula and it has been a God send.

u just have to make sure to use medium flow tests because it’s thick. But worked a treat for my little man. He’s still on it now at 10 months old. I read they normally grow out of reflux around 9 months but sometimes 12 months. I wanna try him on a normal follow on formula but I’m scared his reflux will come back again.


----------



## Babybump87

Suggerhoney said:


> are you in the UK love? My son had terrible reflux and we put him on cow and gate anti reflux formula. It’s thicker than ordinary formula and it has been a God send.
> 
> u just have to make sure to use medium flow tests because it’s thick. But worked a treat for my little man. He’s still on it now at 10 months old. I read they normally grow out of reflux around 9 months but sometimes 12 months. I wanna try him on a normal follow on formula but I’m scared his reflux will come back again.

Yes I am in the U.K. ! It’s been confirmed he has a cows milk allergy so off the shelf formula is not an option . I’m just going to wait and see what the hospital say thankfully he has an appointment next week . 
I’m glad your little ones reflux has improved and totally understand your reluctance to change anything . It’s a nightmare , fingers crossed your little one is Oo now ! Thanks for all your advice xx


----------



## Babybump87

I am absolutely furious , literally shaking with anger!!

The formula I collected from the chemist on Tuesday and have been feeding DS it since Wednesday night has been recalled as a “precautionary” measure due to the possible presence of Salmonella and Cronobacter sakazakii .

Its on the Food Standards Agency website and has been since February 2022 !!
How the hell does a chemist not know this especially baby food !

It’s not my usual chemist either , someone is seriously going to feel my anger first thing Monday morning !

So fed up now it’s literally one thing after another at the minute


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Babybump87 said:


> I am absolutely furious , literally shaking with anger!!
> 
> The formula I collected from the chemist on Tuesday and have been feeding DS it since Wednesday night has been recalled as a “precautionary” measure due to the possible presence of Salmonella and Cronobacter sakazakii .
> 
> Its on the Food Standards Agency website and has been since February 2022 !!
> How the hell does a chemist not know this especially baby food !
> 
> It’s not my usual chemist either , someone is seriously going to feel my anger first thing Monday morning !
> 
> So fed up now it’s literally one thing after another at the minute

Omg that’s horrible!!!!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Gayle’s 1week appointment was 2 days ago. She is fainting weight well and we go back for another check up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Babybump87

I am even more furious now after doing some research last night that 9 Babies have died due to a direct link to the formula !!! 

I am asking for him to be switched to another brand of formula . I can’t trust that brand at all now . 
I can’t believe the pharmacy dispensed this formula and the serious consequences it could have had !!


----------



## Babybump87

YoshiPikachu said:


> Gayle’s 1week appointment was 2 days ago. She is fainting weight well and we go back for another check up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 1109636

Oh too adorable ! Glad she is doing well and yourself x


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> I am even more furious now after doing some research last night that 9 Babies have died due to a direct link to the formula !!!
> 
> I am asking for him to be switched to another brand of formula . I can’t trust that brand at all now .
> I can’t believe the pharmacy dispensed this formula and the serious consequences it could have had !!

That is horrible!! I'm sorry that all this is going on, do you have anything else to give your baby or do have to continue to use this formula until you can get ahold of someone?


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> That is horrible!! I'm sorry that all this is going on, do you have anything else to give your baby or do have to continue to use this formula until you can get ahold of someone?

We have switched back to the Aptimal Pepti 1 that’s our only option even though he’s not settled on it ! It’s so frustrating ! I’ve had just about enough now and asking for Neocate when I go the GP tomorrow . How they didn’t even know it’s been recalled I don’t know either !! All my baby wants is his milk !


----------



## MrsT116

@Babybump87 oh my goodness I'm not surprised you're livid!!! That's so bad! 
Hope bubs is OK and gets sorted soon xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Babybump87 
Oh my goodness that’s shocking. U have every right to be livid love I would be fuming too. Did u have a go at them?


----------



## Babybump87

Been to the chemist this morning and they had been informed back in March of the recall !! That’s serious negligence. 

I’ve had two major arguments with the pharmacy and the GP ! I’ve made an official complaint to NHS England , the Pharmacy Regulators , the pharmacy itself and my GP . I am still furious now !


----------



## Suggerhoney

Babybump87 said:


> Been to the chemist this morning and they had been informed back in March of the recall !! That’s serious negligence.
> 
> I’ve had two major arguments with the pharmacy and the GP ! I’ve made an official complaint to NHS England , the Pharmacy Regulators , the pharmacy itself and my GP . I am still furious now !


That is really bad. I’m glad u have taken it further.


----------



## Babybump87

Suggerhoney said:


> That is really bad. I’m glad u have taken it further.

Oh I felt I had too . I’m not usually the type but when it comes to my babies grrr !
I hope it’s not happened to anyone else either !

Had such a awful week last week . He started on Nutramigen which made him 110% worse to the point we were back at the GP who refused to prescribe a completely diary free formula . It wasn’t my usual GP either . Kept saying it was just reflux … reflux causing a rash and upset stomach plus various other issues. Then tried to imply I was over feeding him when he’s fed on demand! I was furious so stood my ground and after a stern conversation he eventually and reluctantly prescribed 1 tub of Neocate . I wasn’t coming away without that formula . It shouldn’t have to be so hard .

I’m glad I did because he’s so much happier now , his reflux , stomach and there’s no more rash ! We have the hospital tomorrow and I am hoping they confirm it’s CMPA so I won’t have any further issues with my GP.

How is everyone else and the little babies doing ??!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Babybump87 said:


> Oh I felt I had too . I’m not usually the type but when it comes to my babies grrr !
> I hope it’s not happened to anyone else either !
> 
> Had such a awful week last week . He started on Nutramigen which made him 110% worse to the point we were back at the GP who refused to prescribe a completely diary free formula . It wasn’t my usual GP either . Kept saying it was just reflux … reflux causing a rash and upset stomach plus various other issues. Then tried to imply I was over feeding him when he’s fed on demand! I was furious so stood my ground and after a stern conversation he eventually and reluctantly prescribed 1 tub of Neocate . I wasn’t coming away without that formula . It shouldn’t have to be so hard .
> 
> I’m glad I did because he’s so much happier now , his reflux , stomach and there’s no more rash ! We have the hospital tomorrow and I am hoping they confirm it’s CMPA so I won’t have any further issues with my GP.
> 
> How is everyone else and the little babies doing ??!!


Oh gosh love so glad u stood your ground. And even more glad he is doing so much better. I hope the hospital will make it easier for you to keep getting that formula x


----------



## MrsT116

We are good thank you. Glad you finally got somewhere with the formula and bubs is feeling better! What a nightmare. 
It's boiling hot here at the moment, 29° currently, so Cian is spending his time in nappies trying to keep cool


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> We are good thank you. Glad you finally got somewhere with the formula and bubs is feeling better! What a nightmare.
> It's boiling hot here at the moment, 29° currently, so Cian is spending his time in nappies trying to keep cool
> 
> View attachment 1109814

Oh sooo adorable ! 
The heat is really getting to some children !


----------



## Babybump87

Hospital appointment went really well !

The specialist said he’s 110% got a milk allergy and she cannot believe how much messing around I’ve had off the GP . He’s being kept on the Neocate and she’s sent a urgent fax to my GP advising them .

She was so reassuring and said I shouldn’t have any more issues with the GP but if I do to contact her . 

It’s such a relief ! Onwards and upwards !


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> Hospital appointment went really well !
> 
> The specialist said he’s 110% got a milk allergy and she cannot believe how much messing around I’ve had off the GP . He’s being kept on the Neocate and she’s sent a urgent fax to my GP advising them .
> 
> She was so reassuring and said I shouldn’t have any more issues with the GP but if I do to contact her .
> 
> It’s such a relief ! Onwards and upwards !

Great you have a definite answer but frustrating you've had so much hassle to get sorted xx


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> Great you have a definite answer but frustrating you've had so much hassle to get sorted xx

I know it’s more annoying because he’s suffered for the last 8 weeks ! 

Got my post natal check up tomorrow and his needles .

How was everyone else’s bubs after their needles ?


----------



## Sander

Can’t believe you had to fight so hard for that formula BabyBump!! Glad it’s all sorted now xx

We are doing ok, going on day 10 of another cold - Charlotte got bronchiolitis from it :( She’s improving but I’m struggling because mine turned into a bad sinus infection as well - just one thing after another. I’ve just been pushing through it - I took Charlotte to the doctor about it last week and he said none of us are contagious but it’s just going to take time for the cough/gross feeling to go away. So I’ve been taking DayQuil and trying to carry on with the summer activities for the boys. 

Can’t believe Charlotte is 2 months old already, I’m 2 days and counting late for taking her monthly picture, lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Babybump87 said:


> Hospital appointment went really well !
> 
> The specialist said he’s 110% got a milk allergy and she cannot believe how much messing around I’ve had off the GP . He’s being kept on the Neocate and she’s sent a urgent fax to my GP advising them .
> 
> She was so reassuring and said I shouldn’t have any more issues with the GP but if I do to contact her .
> 
> It’s such a relief ! Onwards and upwards !

this is brilliant love. I’m so glad you finally have someone on your side. 

@MrsT116

oh it’s so hard on the littles this heat.
U must be in the Uk hon. Are you from the south? It’s gonna be 35c I’m so not looking forward to that. I really don’t like summer anymore. It just gets too hot and there’s no where to escape it.
I love the Autumn time tho so pretty.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Can’t believe you had to fight so hard for that formula BabyBump!! Glad it’s all sorted now xx
> 
> We are doing ok, going on day 10 of another cold - Charlotte got bronchiolitis from it :( She’s improving but I’m struggling because mine turned into a bad sinus infection as well - just one thing after another. I’ve just been pushing through it - I took Charlotte to the doctor about it last week and he said none of us are contagious but it’s just going to take time for the cough/gross feeling to go away. So I’ve been taking DayQuil and trying to carry on with the summer activities for the boys.
> 
> Can’t believe Charlotte is 2 months old already, I’m 2 days and counting late for taking her monthly picture, lol
> 
> View attachment 1109870



oh look at her. She is so so cute. I’m so sorry you have all been poorly. Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## crazy4baby09

Babybump87 said:


> Oh I felt I had too . I’m not usually the type but when it comes to my babies grrr !
> I hope it’s not happened to anyone else either !
> 
> Had such a awful week last week . He started on Nutramigen which made him 110% worse to the point we were back at the GP who refused to prescribe a completely diary free formula . It wasn’t my usual GP either . Kept saying it was just reflux … reflux causing a rash and upset stomach plus various other issues. Then tried to imply I was over feeding him when he’s fed on demand! I was furious so stood my ground and after a stern conversation he eventually and reluctantly prescribed 1 tub of Neocate . I wasn’t coming away without that formula . It shouldn’t have to be so hard .
> 
> I’m glad I did because he’s so much happier now , his reflux , stomach and there’s no more rash ! We have the hospital tomorrow and I am hoping they confirm it’s CMPA so I won’t have any further issues with my GP.
> 
> How is everyone else and the little babies doing ??!!

I don't understand why your GP was making it so hard to get the formula that you need. I am so glad that your little one is doing better with the new formula.
Afm we are doing well for the most part, she is growing well and eating 4 oz every 2-3 hours. I had to reschedule her 2 month checkup because our whole family came down sick over the weekend. I'm assuming it was/is COVID. My family, my sister, and my brother were/are sick at the same time with the same symptoms. My sister went to get tested and came back positive. My family and my brother were with her almost everyday for 3 weeks helping her get packed up and move so it makes sense. Our little one had some nasal issues, a cough and just wanted held through the night. My other 2 girls just have nasal issues and a cough. My son had a fever and vomited, he was fine after about 24 hours. Thankfully it seems like we are on the tail end of it. I still cough a little and shortness of breath going up stairs but not too bad. I am still pretty tired, but definitely better than over the weekend!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Gayle is doing great. She has a check up next week. She is 3 weeks old today. :) Anyone have any suggestions on getting baby to burp? I have a hard time with it sometimes and because of it she’s been spitting ups lot.


----------



## crazy4baby09

YoshiPikachu said:


> Gayle is doing great. She has a check up next week. She is 3 weeks old today. :) Anyone have any suggestions on getting baby to burp? I have a hard time with it sometimes and because of it she’s been spitting ups lot.
> 
> I usually put my baby up against my shoulder and instead of patting her back I rub from lower back to the top of the back. If that does not work I sit her on my lap and hold under her arms and slowly twist her torso back and forth gently. It usually works.
> 
> View attachment 1109887


----------



## Sander

Yoshi - I used to lay my kids over my knee and pat their back - they’d always burp/spit up a ton, lol. 

Everyone’s babies look wonderful!


----------



## Babybump87

It’s baking here in the U.K. . Not that I am complaining be raining by the end of the week haha . It’s the little ones and the elderly ! 

Baby is doing amazing on the new formula . Had our check up last week he’s putting on weight and everything else is good! Was ok after his needles too slight spike in temp . 

All these babies are just too cute ! So glad everyone is ok ! 
@crazy4baby09 oh gosh it’s so scary when the whole house comes down with something . That’s surely been covid the symptoms are all too similar especially if your sister tested . Glad everyone is on the road to recovery !


----------



## Babybump87

@YoshiPikachu over the shoulder always works for me !


----------



## Babybump87

Finally got my first AF ! 

No wonder I’ve felt super emotional and anxious . I hope the anxiety passes because I’ve suffered with PND and PNA in the past .. 

How did you all feel with the first AF if you’ve had one ?!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Babybump87 it reached 40c here in Wiltshire my gosh I thought I was going to die. It’s apparently gonna get that hot again in august. I really hope not I hate the heat so much.


----------



## Babybump87

Suggerhoney said:


> @Babybump87 it reached 40c here in Wiltshire my gosh I thought I was going to die. It’s apparently gonna get that hot again in august. I really hope not I hate the heat so much.

Oh wow that’s crazy !

I love the summer and the weather but my gosh not that hot ! It was too hot to even open the door , we kept the boys in was much cooler inside , DDs went to school but thankfully had air conditioning !


----------



## Suggerhoney

Babybump87 said:


> Oh wow that’s crazy !
> 
> I love the summer and the weather but my gosh not that hot ! It was too hot to even open the door , we kept the boys in was much cooler inside , DDs went to school but thankfully had air conditioning !


Yep we had all the windows and curtains shut all day. I hate the heat so much. I love the autumn that’s my fave time of year.
I really wanted a winter due date but looks like that won’t be happening now. I wanted to avoid a summer due date but it’s getting toward that now. I would hold of ttc just to avoid that summer due date but I know at 42 I can’t take that risk so will just keep trying.


----------



## Babybump87

O


Suggerhoney said:


> Yep we had all the windows and curtains shut all day. I hate the heat so much. I love the autumn that’s my fave time of year.
> I really wanted a winter due date but looks like that won’t be happening now. I wanted to avoid a summer due date but it’s getting toward that now. I would hold of ttc just to avoid that summer due date but I know at 42 I can’t take that risk so will just keep trying.

Oh gosh I’ve been lucky enough to avoid the hot weather ! That would be intense ! 
Hopefully you will get your BFP soon !!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Babybump87 said:


> O
> 
> Oh gosh I’ve been lucky enough to avoid the hot weather ! That would be intense !
> Hopefully you will get your BFP soon !!

thanks love. I hope I do too and I hope it will be sticky and healthy and be a take home rainbow. I’m so so scared of having more miscarriages:cry:


----------



## crazy4baby09

We finally had Maryann's 2 month checkup this morning. She now weighs 12lbs 15oz, her height is in the 98th percentile. She got her shots today as well. How is everyone's little ones doing? Over the last week Maryann has been fussing some with her bottle and not always finishing it. She has been a little more fussy in general as well. She won't nap unless she is cuddled to sleep. She has been cooing and giggles and is so sweet. I cannot believe that she will be 3 months nexts week!


----------



## Babybump87

crazy4baby09 said:


> We finally had Maryann's 2 month checkup this morning. She now weighs 12lbs 15oz, her height is in the 98th percentile. She got her shots today as well. How is everyone's little ones doing? Over the last week Maryann has been fussing some with her bottle and not always finishing it. She has been a little more fussy in general as well. She won't nap unless she is cuddled to sleep. She has been cooing and giggles and is so sweet. I cannot believe that she will be 3 months nexts week!

Glad your both doing well !! Those fussy stages drive me crazy just when we think we have cracked something .. bang ! 

The weeks are truly flying by


----------



## Babybump87

For those that might be formula feeding what’s your “schedule” like ?

J is now 11 weeks on Monday and has been eating 35 oz in a 24 hr period 7 bottles.

Midnight 5oz
4am 5oz
8am 5oz
midday 5 oz
4pm 5oz
8pm 5oz
midnight 5oz

My others slept right through from 8 weeks which I thought he would be dropping at least the 4am bottle ?


----------



## Sammyrose334

Do you ladies see a vvvvfl??? I took one yesterday afternoon and there was nothing. Could this just be an indent? 

also hope everyone and their beautiful babies are doing great!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sammyrose334 said:


> Do you ladies see a vvvvfl??? I took one yesterday afternoon and there was nothing. Could this just be an indent?
> 
> also hope everyone and their beautiful babies are doing great!
> 
> View attachment 1110443


I see that hon, Frer have been giving of bad indents lately. But me personally I’ve not had any issue with them. Was it positive when I was pregnant in June and when not pregnant was stark white.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Suggerhoney said:


> I see that hon, Frer have been giving of bad indents lately. But me personally I’ve not had any issue with them. Was it positive when I was pregnant in June and when not pregnant was stark white.

Thank you! Going to retest in a couple days.


----------



## Sander

Sammyrose334 said:


> Thank you! Going to retest in a couple days.

Woah girl, if that turns into a BFP you’ve got Irish twins coming :rofl: Curious to see if it progresses!

We are doing well, Charlotte is in her own room now (room is a generous term, lol). She’s super smiley and rolled front to back the other day. We put our house back on the market so we’ll see what happens with that! Feeling very busy with the 4 of them!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Sander said:


> Woah girl, if that turns into a BFP you’ve got Irish twins coming :rofl: Curious to see if it progresses!
> 
> We are doing well, Charlotte is in her own room now (room is a generous term, lol). She’s super smiley and rolled front to back the other day. We put our house back on the market so we’ll see what happens with that! Feeling very busy with the 4 of them!
> 
> View attachment 1110481

I know! That will be crazy. Haha. I will update once I retest. :) is it possible to still have left over hcg from Noah? 
She is absolutely precious!


----------



## MrsT116

Sorry I've not updated, I'm not getting alerts for this thread which is strange!

We are doing well so far, Cian is plonking the weight on. He was 7lb 13.5oz at birth and is now 11lb 8oz, he's 6 weeks old on Saturday. He's a feeding machine. I'm finding my let down reflex is super strong this time and my milk is coming out very fast, which means he chokes a lot when feeding. Any tips on how to tackle that? I'm looking forward to him starting to smile consistently, we've had a few random smiles.

Sander, crazy and yoshi your girls are precious. How adorable. 

Babybump oh wow your first AF. I'm dreading mine coming back, I've got used to not having to deal with it! 

Sammy omg!! Can you imagine? How would you feel if you were?

My hubby is now on the list to get the snip. I'd love just 1 more but we seriously can't afford it, and with inflation being what it is I can't possibly see us managing to pay for another. Shame it comes down to money. So I'm trying to soak up these newborn days. Taking loads of videos and pictures to help me remember and look back


----------



## Sammyrose334

MrsT116 said:


> Sorry I've not updated, I'm not getting alerts for this thread which is strange!
> 
> We are doing well so far, Cian is plonking the weight on. He was 7lb 13.5oz at birth and is now 11lb 8oz, he's 6 weeks old on Saturday. He's a feeding machine. I'm finding my let down reflex is super strong this time and my milk is coming out very fast, which means he chokes a lot when feeding. Any tips on how to tackle that? I'm looking forward to him starting to smile consistently, we've had a few random smiles.
> 
> Sander, crazy and yoshi your girls are precious. How adorable.
> 
> Babybump oh wow your first AF. I'm dreading mine coming back, I've got used to not having to deal with it!
> 
> Sammy omg!! Can you imagine? How would you feel if you were?
> 
> My hubby is now on the list to get the snip. I'd love just 1 more but we seriously can't afford it, and with inflation being what it is I can't possibly see us managing to pay for another. Shame it comes down to money. So I'm trying to soak up these newborn days. Taking loads of videos and pictures to help me remember and look back
> 
> View attachment 1110485

He is sooo adorable!!! 
I’m worried about my body not having enough time to heal but I would be happy if I am pregnant! We were planning on having another baby when Noah was around a year.


----------



## Babybump87

I for sure see something on the test @Sammyrose334 ! Noah is cute ! Be crazy to have another one so soon . I am Irish twin with my sister! I was born one day before she turned 1 year old so we are the same age for a day !

Good luck with the house move @Sander you are brave moving with 4 children! Charlotte is so adorable

I know @MrsT116 my AF was longer too . I’ve started the mini pill so I am hoping it will stop myAFs but can go the other way too !
Cain is super cute too !!


----------



## Babybump87

Won’t let me upload a picture ( will do later ) J is doing amazing . He will be getting weighed next week be interesting to see how much he’s put on! All getting his second lot of needles !

I’ve broke out in a cold sore ! I had one when pregnant just before Christmas too when I was super stressed , Now I am stressed incase J touches it , I thought he might have done before so wiped his hands down but I’ve been keeping it covered with cream ! 
I am going to get the patches tomorrow kicking myself because I usually have them in!

Feel like my anxiety has been creeping up the last few days but we’ve had a lot going on so I am just keeping an eye on it for now and taking plenty of walks!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Retested tonight cause I’m impatient lol and I just don’t know if it’s indents or not! Ugh.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sammyrose334 said:


> Thank you! Going to retest in a couple days.


Sammy ure so welcome to come and join the August Testing group. Be happy to have you there. 
I still see a line. With my miscarriage In June i coudnt even capture the line on my Frer at 10dpo is was so faint. It was actually a IC called babybond that told me I was pregnant. Then the next day the Frer was darker so could picture it then.
How would u feel if u are again love. It would be cool having Irish twins I think. I wanted a close age with my next one. But my sons nearly 1 now so won’t be a really short age gap.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Sammyrose334 that look bfp… eeek!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sammyrose334 said:


> Retested tonight cause I’m impatient lol and I just don’t know if it’s indents or not! Ugh.
> 
> View attachment 1110510

I see this line more than the other one!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Thank you ladies. Having you to talk to seriously helps so much. I took another brand test ( but I never hear good things about blue dyes ) it did come back faint positive as well. I’m feeling super sick tonight, like a car sick feeling and my stomach is beyond bloated. 
@Suggerhoney thank you so much! I’m feeling overwhelmed and I have been crying on and off. I’m happy because we did want another one.. not quite this soon but everything happens for a reason. At the same time I also feel super exhausted taking care of Noah all day while feeling nausea like this.


----------



## Sammyrose334

Irish twins would be super cool though. My sister and I are Irish twins as well! 
Also I did a due date calculator and little one would be due on my birthday! Which really makes me believe it happened for a reason if I am


----------



## MrsT116

Sammyrose334 said:


> Retested tonight cause I’m impatient lol and I just don’t know if it’s indents or not! Ugh.
> 
> View attachment 1110510

I see something!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Do you ladies think it could be leftover hcg??


----------



## crazy4baby09

Sammyrose334 said:


> Do you ladies think it could be leftover hcg??

When I googled it, it said hcg could be in your system for up to five weeks after delivery.


----------



## Sammyrose334

@crazy4baby09 Thank you! Its been 9 weeks so maybe not then. 
I did call my obgyn but they didn’t get me an appointment til August 11.


----------



## Babybump87

I’m sure I see something too on those tests !!


----------



## Sammyrose334

I was just thinking since we only dtd one time and I know the exact date I would be 5weeks pregnant and my line would for sure have to be darker than that, wouldn’t it?
I’m out of tests til later tonight. I will post an updated one after I take it!


----------



## MrsT116

Cian is 6 weeks today and I can't even think about dtd right now, even though I had a section:haha: 
Waiting for an update :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Sammyrose334 remember sperm can live up to 5 days love.
I wouldn’t think it would be left over hcg at 9 weeks. Thinking of you


----------



## Sammyrose334

Hmm. Strong negative last night ladies and now I am having light pink spotting.


----------



## MrsT116

Sammyrose334 said:


> Hmm. Strong negative last night ladies and now I am having light pink spotting.

:hugs:


----------



## Sander

Sorry it was negative Sammy, maybe it’s possible it was leftover? I know it usually leaves your system sooner but if the line was super faint maybe it was just the last bits of hormone left. 

All the babies are so sweet! I can’t remember who asked but my milk always lets down really fast too - I dunno how to help that!

For some reason when I log on to the website here it goes super spammy and gives that: ‘your iPhone is the 1,000 visitor accept your prize’ pop up that I can’t get rid of! Today’s the first day I could access the site at all


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sander said:


> Sorry it was negative Sammy, maybe it’s possible it was leftover? I know it usually leaves your system sooner but if the line was super faint maybe it was just the last bits of hormone left.
> 
> All the babies are so sweet! I can’t remember who asked but my milk always lets down really fast too - I dunno how to help that!
> 
> For some reason when I log on to the website here it goes super spammy and gives that: ‘your iPhone is the 1,000 visitor accept your prize’ pop up that I can’t get rid of! Today’s the first day I could access the site at all


I get stuff like that hon. Not happening on here but it dies with other sites


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry about your negative test Sammy.


I also used to get pop ups like that but not had one for ages they are soo annoying !!

J is now almost 3 months old . Where has the time gone ! He’s weighs 15lb 4oz ! Following the 75th centile curve . He loves his milk, snuggles and a cheeky nap on the bed ! He’s also started laughing today which is just the cutest sound ever !


----------



## Suggerhoney

Can’t believe these babies are 3 months already. Like where has the time gone. It’s so crazy.


----------



## Babybump87

Suggerhoney said:


> Can’t believe these babies are 3 months already. Like where has the time gone. It’s so crazy.

I know right ??! It’s going way faster than I thought . They are not going to be classed as newborns which makes me feel kinda sad in a way moreso the fact that J is our last child so I’m trying to enjoy every moment more if that’s even possible to stay because I loved/love every stage with my others .


----------



## MrsT116

Morning ladies. So Cian has passed a bit of blood in his nappy this morning with his poo. Not loads, just like a small blob. He seems fine in himself. Anyone experienced this? It's never happened before. Pic attached (I'm really sorry it's so gross, will probably put you off your breakast)


----------



## Babybump87

@MrsT116 does he have any allergies ? That’s quite a loose nappy too .


----------



## MrsT116

What a day! After the first bit of blood we had a second poo that was basically just mucous and blood. We rang 111 and they advised to take him to the ED at our local hospital. We were then transferred to the children's hospital in Sheffield to rule out intussusception (which I'd never heard of!). Ultrasound scan was normal and surgeon said it was probably just a bug. We've just got home. Lonnnng day! He's been absolutely fine in himself all day and still is, thankfully! Pic attached of second poop that got them worried


----------



## Babybump87

Oh gosh I’m only asking because J had mucus in his nappies like that (never any blood) as that’s a symptom of his allergy .

Keep an eye over the next few days as I am sure you will do anyways ! If it’s a bug hopefully go in a few days ! Poor bubs . I hate it when they are sick it’s so stressful sending you hugs too !! Xx


----------



## MrsT116

Babybump87 said:


> Oh gosh I’m only asking because J had mucus in his nappies like that (never any blood) as that’s a symptom of his allergy .
> 
> Keep an eye over the next few days as I am sure you will do anyways ! If it’s a bug hopefully go in a few days ! Poor bubs . I hate it when they are sick it’s so stressful sending you hugs too !! Xx

Thank you! Someone else on here has mentioned cows milk protein allergy. I'm waiting for his newborn review with the GP so I'll mention it then. X


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrsT116 said:


> What a day! After the first bit of blood we had a second poo that was basically just mucous and blood. We rang 111 and they advised to take him to the ED at our local hospital. We were then transferred to the children's hospital in Sheffield to rule out intussusception (which I'd never heard of!). Ultrasound scan was normal and surgeon said it was probably just a bug. We've just got home. Lonnnng day! He's been absolutely fine in himself all day and still is, thankfully! Pic attached of second poop that got them worried
> 
> View attachment 1110655



how is he now love, bless him


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> Thank you! Someone else on here has mentioned cows milk protein allergy. I'm waiting for his newborn review with the GP so I'll mention it then. X

Exactly what Iam thinking ! Did you manage to speak to the GP . Hope he’s ok !! And yourself it’s a worry xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Gayle is 2 months old already. She got to meet her brother and her sister this weekend. :)


----------



## Bloblo

YoshiPikachu said:


> Gayle is 2 months old already. She got to meet her brother and her sister this weekend. :)

She is absolutely beautiful! Glad that the siblings could meet finally, so precious :cloud9:


----------



## Suggerhoney

She is so precious love. Can’t believe 2 months old already. It’s sad it goes by so fast.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Sammyrose334 how you doing love


----------



## MrsT116

How is everyone doing? As an update from my last post in August all is fine with Cian's bowels, they diagnosed a tummy bug in the end.

How is everyone doing? Can't believe how fast the time is going!


----------



## Babybump87

MrsT116 said:


> How is everyone doing? As an update from my last post in August all is fine with Cian's bowels, they diagnosed a tummy bug in the end.
> 
> How is everyone doing? Can't believe how fast the time is going!

Aww I was wondering If he was ok !! Glad he’s well ! 

J had his last lot of needles today . He’s super chilled out . He’s now 16lb 5oz . 

We are going to start re introducing normal formula into his Neocate to confirm if he has an allergy or not . Going by his symptoms before Neocate the specialist thinks he is but we need to do this to confirm! Bit reluctant since he’s so well settled and doing amazing but need to know going forward for weaning and his own general health if he needs to avoid diary . Wish time would slow down , all my kiddos are growing up too fast ! xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrsT116 said:


> How is everyone doing? As an update from my last post in August all is fine with Cian's bowels, they diagnosed a tummy bug in the end.
> 
> How is everyone doing? Can't believe how fast the time is going!


So glad he is ok love. 




Babybump87 said:


> Aww I was wondering If he was ok !! Glad he’s well !
> 
> J had his last lot of needles today . He’s super chilled out . He’s now 16lb 5oz .
> 
> We are going to start re introducing normal formula into his Neocate to confirm if he has an allergy or not . Going by his symptoms before Neocate the specialist thinks he is but we need to do this to confirm! Bit reluctant since he’s so well settled and doing amazing but need to know going forward for weaning and his own general health if he needs to avoid diary . Wish time would slow down , all my kiddos are growing up too fast ! xx


hope he don’t have a allergy love and it’s a smooth transmission when u add the normal formula.

hope all you other ladies and babies are ok.

Are any of you from the UK? If so what was it like having a May baby? im getting very faint lines today at 9dpo and have worked out if I am pregnant my due date would be 31st May but would be induced 3 weeks Early so would be early to mid May.

not getting my hopes up tho as lines are just shadows at the moment.
But nice thick shadows. Hoping next ones will be darker and if I am it’s extra sticky and healthy. On egg shells right now lol.


----------



## Babybump87

@Suggerhoney thanks fingers crossed ! 

J was born on 16 May and we are in the U.K. ! DS1 is also June . To be honest I much preferred these months as opposed to my girls who are winter babies. 

It starts getting light early hours of the morning going into the summer and not having to worry about the weather or clothing ! 

Fingers crossed for your next tests ! How exciting !!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Babybump87 said:


> @Suggerhoney thanks fingers crossed !
> 
> J was born on 16 May and we are in the U.K. ! DS1 is also June . To be honest I much preferred these months as opposed to my girls who are winter babies.
> 
> It starts getting light early hours of the morning going into the summer and not having to worry about the weather or clothing !
> 
> Fingers crossed for your next tests ! How exciting !!


Never mind love I’m out again. All my tests since have Been BFN. I’m gutted.
Onto month 8 ttc now. I don’t think it’s ever going to happen. I think I’m probably too old. I will be 43 a week before Christmas :nope:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Gayle is 3 months already. She has been rolling onto her back for the last month. She has found her voice in the last week! :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

YoshiPikachu said:


> Gayle is 3 months already. She has been rolling onto her back for the last month. She has found her voice in the last week! :)
> 
> View attachment 1111693
> View attachment 1111694
> View attachment 1111695
> View attachment 1111696
> View attachment 1111697


Hello cutie pie. Awwww love she is absolutely beautiful and so so sweet, <3


----------



## Sander

Hi everyone! Can we do a baby update? :happydance:

Charlotte is almost 6 months old (time is flying!!). She’s definitely going through a leap as she’s been super cranky lately, however she also gives out lots of smiles when she’s in a good mood, and is especially happy to see mom and dad :blush: She’s rolling over & pushing up onto her arms, doesn’t gab much yet. We are loving our time with her!


----------



## Bloblo

Kaja will be 5 months old tomorrow. She has decided that being a baby is no fun and she is developing MUCH faster than any of my other kids did. She was born in 30th percentile and is now in 85th, already wearing 9m clothes for about 3 weeks now.
She is the happiest baby in the world and is mostly just exploring these days. She can scoot backwards on her belly, push up on her arms (managed once to push up on knees too), she sits assisted (needs support for lower 3rd of her back), she can roll both ways but hasn't done it much as she prefers to move by scooting. Her eyes are half blue and half brown now, so Im expecting them to turn hazel. We still do safe co-sleeping at night and contact napping in the day. I've set up her crib for day naps, but with her being my last baby, I haven't been able to put her down for a nap yet - just enjoying the snuggles too much. She loves it when her sisters tickle her or bring her toys and she is generally very easy going. I'm in love with this girl and feel so content now that my family is complete. :cloud9:


----------



## Bloblo

Sander said:


> Hi everyone! Can we do a baby update? :happydance:
> 
> Charlotte is almost 6 months old (time is flying!!). She’s definitely going through a leap as she’s been super cranky lately, however she also gives out lots of smiles when she’s in a good mood, and is especially happy to see mom and dad :blush: She’s rolling over & pushing up onto her arms, doesn’t gab much yet. We are loving our time with her!
> 
> View attachment 1112273
> View attachment 1112274
> View attachment 1112275

Charlotte is soooooo cute! Glad that she is developing well, hopefully the leap passes soon! It's so tough when they are cranky for reasons that can't be fixed by us :hugs:


----------



## Sammyrose334

Love seeing all these updates! Adorable babies.
Noah will be 6 months on the 25th! He is absolutely precious. Happy baby, constantly laughing and smiling. Babbles away almost all day long. Can sit without support, also started eating solid food at 5 months old. He is in the 90 percentile.. he outgrew all his clothes I’ve got for him. He is very strong, can also stand with support. Can roll over and completely turn himself in a circle on the floor. Pushes up on his hands and even his knees. I just adore him.


----------



## Bloblo

Sammyrose334 said:


> Love seeing all these updates! Adorable babies.
> Noah will be 6 months on the 25th! He is absolutely precious. Happy baby, constantly laughing and smiling. Babbles away almost all day long. Can sit without support, also started eating solid food at 5 months old. He is in the 90 percentile.. he outgrew all his clothes I’ve got for him. He is very strong, can also stand with support. Can roll over and completely turn himself in a circle on the floor. Pushes up on his hands and even his knees. I just adore him.
> 
> View attachment 1112281
> View attachment 1112282
> View attachment 1112283

What a cutie! Sounds like he is already all grown up :cloud9: 
Are you having fun with solids? It's always one of my favourite parts of having a baby! This time we will wait a bit just because she is not sitting yet and I prefer doing BLW. Not looking forward to the stinky diapers though :haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh ladies 

so good to see these updates.

@Sander 
Charlotte is so so beautiful. The leaps can be hard. I hope it passes soon love.
How’s the new place going? 

@Bloblo 
Awww adorable pictures love.
She is so sweet.

@Sammyrose334 
Was wondering how you was doing love.
Little Noah is so cute and those beautiful blue eyes. 


Glad all the babies are doing so well. Hope some of the other ladies update too.
I still float around here as it’s quite and I like too have a good catch up.

Hope you all don’t mind me just dropping in here.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Sorry I pretty much fell off the face of the Earth. I'm not so good at keeping up-to-date online with 3 kids and household tasks. But I got an email about the baby update post, so I thought I'd drop in. :)

Miss Zoey is just about 5.5mo. Rolling well, getting up on to her hands and knees and rocking, and sitting with mild assistance. Started her on baby cereal a little over a week ago and she seems to enjoy it. Gonna start making veg purees soon. Just got her first 2 tooth a couple days ago. Both my boys didn't get teeth til 7 months, so I guess it's true what they say about girls maturing faster. Still sleeping about 9 hours each night and finally taking naps in her crib. And she's just a generally happy girl. Really couldn't ask for a better baby. :) <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I pretty much fell off the face of the Earth. I'm not so good at keeping up-to-date online with 3 kids and household tasks. But I got an email about the baby update post, so I thought I'd drop in. :)
> 
> Miss Zoey is just about 5.5mo. Rolling well, getting up on to her hands and knees and rocking, and sitting with mild assistance. Started her on baby cereal a little over a week ago and she seems to enjoy it. Gonna start making veg purees soon. Just got her first 2 tooth a couple days ago. Both my boys didn't get teeth til 7 months, so I guess it's true what they say about girls maturing faster. Still sleeping about 9 hours each night and finally taking naps in her crib. And she's just a generally happy girl. Really couldn't ask for a better baby. :) <3
> 
> View attachment 1112400
> View attachment 1112401
> View attachment 1112402
> View attachment 1112403


She is absolutely gorgeous love.


----------



## Bloblo

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I pretty much fell off the face of the Earth. I'm not so good at keeping up-to-date online with 3 kids and household tasks. But I got an email about the baby update post, so I thought I'd drop in. :)
> 
> Miss Zoey is just about 5.5mo. Rolling well, getting up on to her hands and knees and rocking, and sitting with mild assistance. Started her on baby cereal a little over a week ago and she seems to enjoy it. Gonna start making veg purees soon. Just got her first 2 tooth a couple days ago. Both my boys didn't get teeth til 7 months, so I guess it's true what they say about girls maturing faster. Still sleeping about 9 hours each night and finally taking naps in her crib. And she's just a generally happy girl. Really couldn't ask for a better baby. :) <3
> 
> View attachment 1112400
> View attachment 1112401
> View attachment 1112402
> View attachment 1112403

She is beautiful and sounds like she is developing so well. :cloud9: I've often heard that being the 3rd kid gives babies a special, kind, sweet personality and sounds like that is true for Zoey <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

I must admit my 3rd who is now 11 is a very sweet lovely boy.


----------



## Babybump87

Oh my goodness !! Baby cuteness overload . 

J is nearly 6 months old where has the time gone !? . He is meeting all his milestones and the teething is in full swing , none have make an entrance yet ! 

He’s had a rough few weeks with being diagnosed with an IGE allergy to milk . We always knew about his allergy but thought it was non ige . We are going weaning him dairy free and have to go into hospital at 10 months for a baked milk challenge . 

He also has torticollis which has caused his head to become mis-shaped . We are now crowd funding to get him a helmet which the NHS will not provide as it’s a cosmetic issue and at the cost of nearly £3,000 we just don’t have the full funds ourselves . DS1 needed a helmet due to flat head and despite our best efforts to stop J getting it , he has due to a medical issue that he’s getting physio for . 

I am devastated about this because we fully funded the helmet for DS1 using savings we had and breaks my heart and have real mum guilt that we cannot do the same for DS2. It seems unfair we have to given it’s a medical issue too and the NHS are having none of it .

He’s always such a happy and smiley boy . He loves nursery rhymes and his bumbo seat ! Loves to have a cheeky nap on the bed too , who doesn’t tho right ??! 

His siblings adore him and I cannot wait to see them get even closer ! I am so looking forward to Christmas time and the joy that brings !


----------



## MrsT116

Oh wow ladies!! How crazy is it that they are all so big already? So lovely to see updates. I must say what a group of gorgeous babies we all created.
Cian is 4 months, he turns 5 months on 25th Nov. He's the most laid back, happy little chap. He's just getting over Covid and croup poor boy.
He's mastered rolling front to back but not back to front. He will sit with support. Constantly chewing his hands and drooling, to the point where I'm sure a tiny 1st tooth is going to errupt soon. His big sisters adore him, and I must say the age gap so far has actually been really helpful.
We had him baptised over in Ireland last month with all my hubby's family which was nice.


----------



## crazy4baby09

It's crazy how fast our littles are growing! Maryann is 6 months and recently had her checkup. She missed 18lbs by a half oz and she is in the 95 percentile for height. She can sit on her own and can roll both ways. She adores her older siblings and just stares at them like they are they best people in the world. She has also started eating solids. She loves cuddles and currently needs mommy close in order to sleep. So we have not had the best sleep here lately. She has been teething but nothing showing yet. She is such a happy little girl. We are so excited for the upcoming holidays with our new little one!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Gayle is rolling over both ways now as of a few days ago. She like to make noises and has a really cute laugh. :) She also found her thumb and will bo longer take a pacifier.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

More pictures since it only allows a certain amount at once.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh more cute babies I’m loving it ladies and all the babies are so so adorable.


----------



## Suggerhoney

YoshiPikachu said:


> Gayle is rolling over both ways now as of a few days ago. She like to make noises and has a really cute laugh. :) She also found her thumb and will bo longer take a pacifier.
> 
> View attachment 1112634
> View attachment 1112635
> View attachment 1112636
> View attachment 1112637
> View attachment 1112638


Oh I love that yellow hat so so cute


----------

